# Trail vom Rosskopf zur Jugendherberge - genehmigt



## waldman (10. Juli 2007)

Hi,
basti (präsidentThoma) und ich kommen gerade von der Trailbegehung mit unsrem Revierförster vom Rosskopf zurück.
Sind die ganze Strecke von oben bis unten abgegangen (mit Jeepunterstützung) und haben uns zusammen überlegt wie wir da nen schönen Trail reinlegen.
Und so wie die Strecke in unseren Köpfen ausschaut wird sie sehr geil.
Jetz muss aber erstmal gearbeitet werden.

Als erstes brauchen wir eine oder mehrere Motorsensen/Heckenscheren um das Gestrüpp links und rechts vom Weg zu entfernen.
Danach viele Helfer mit Werkzeug (Spitzhacke, Spaten, Schaufel, Axt, Motorsäge (nur mit Schein)).
Wir dürfen um am Trail zu bauen die Forstwege, nach vorheriger absprache mitm förster, mit privaten autos befahren.

Das ganze soll sich in der Zeit ab 23. Juli abspielen. Da hab ich die nächsten zwei Wochen Zeit.

Also meldet euch.
Der Trail wird für alle mit Spaß fahrbar sein. Soll ein Trail mit schönen Kurven und Anliegern werden.


----------



## kingofdirt (10. Juli 2007)

SUPER!

Da lässt sich auf jeden Fall was spaßiges draus bauen!

Schaufel, Spaten, Rechen usw kann ich bei bedarf mitbringen, evtl auch ne Schubkarre(?).

Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2007)

rächen, spaten kann ich au mitbringen und ich bin slelbstverständlich au zum bauen da.  

 endlich nen genehmigten trail, is schon geil !

edit: spitzhacke kann ich au mitbringen


----------



## PräsidentThoma (10. Juli 2007)

schubkarre! superidee!
gibt ja einiges an erde zu bewegen...
superwichtig , vor allem im oberen teil, wären pickel und kreuzhacken.
außerdem ein vorschlaghammer zum pfähle und steine festkloppen.
und gaaanz wichtig: würschtle, steaks und n kasten bier zum abrunden des tages am grillplatz aufm gipfel!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Juli 2007)

saubere Sache 

Ich bring mein Bike mit und sage dann an, wo noch n Millimeter weg muss am Anlieger und so... 

Am nächsten WE (21.07 und 22.07.) hab ich auch Zeit + Auto + Gerätschaften bekomme ich auch besorgt! Warum geht da nichts? Oder geht da was?

Schwereres Gerät kann man zur Not auch mieten im lokalen Baumarkt!


In welchem Rahmen darf denn gebaut werden?! Ich denke Roadgaps, derbe Northshore o.ä. wirds wohl nicht geben dürfen, oder?

Wer haftet bei Unfällen?

MfG


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Juli 2007)

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch noch mal für Engagement von Ansgar und den anderen bedanken!!!


----------



## Freecastle (11. Juli 2007)

Finde es auch klasse das es Leute gibt, die sich so für Ihren Sport engagieren.

Aber wie seit ihr auf die Idee gekommen einen weiteren Trail nach euren Vorstellungen zu realisieren und nun auch noch in die Tat umzusetzten ????
War das nur ein kurzes Gespräch mit dem zuständigem Waldbesitzer / Förster oder schon ein Bürokratischer Kraftakt ?


P.S. würde mich ebenfalls gerne beteiligen


----------



## marc (11. Juli 2007)

Waldi    jut jemacht  
Am Samstag (Abend) plaudern wir mal drüber und dann tauf ich Dich öffentlich
zum D-Dan vom Schwarzwald. Woodlicker bist Du ja schon.  
Wir sind natürlich auch dabei  

gruß Marc

PS: Der Northshore übers Badenova Stadion ist genehmigt???

Ah noch was, im Ernst aber: Brauchen wir Schilder oben wegen Hinweis,etc??? Das könnt ich machen


----------



## TinaR (11. Juli 2007)

klasse ansgar, super einsatz 

ihr könnt mir dann ein schild um den hals hängen, mit dem ich dann dort rumlaufe, wo ihr buddelt, wo drauf steht, was ihr da gerade macht; damit halte ich euch dann die fragenden gesichter von NW´ler und spaziergängern fern. 

ansonsten kann ich euch mit nem lecker kuchen bei laune halten.


----------



## PräsidentThoma (11. Juli 2007)

der rahmen, in dem gebaut werden darf, beschränkt sich auf anlieger und wegarbeiten wie freischneiden o.ä.
es soll wohl eine offizielle beschilderung geben, allerdings wären auffällige schilder mit eindeutigen hinweisen sehr sinnvoll.es gibt an der strecke auch andere fahrbare abzweigungen, die allerdings nicht genehmigt sind.darauf hinzuweisen wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht, bevor jeder fährt wo er will und es dann ärger gibt.der weg geht ja an der grenze zwischen städtischem wald und gepachtetem privatwald entlang....
am einstieg oben geht noch ein weg links ab, der soll wanderern vorbehalten bleiben.


----------



## PräsidentThoma (11. Juli 2007)

ich werde da heute abend mal runterfahren.wer lust hat kann gerne mitkommen.
treffpunkt 19.30 swr-gebäude.
gruß
basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (11. Juli 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Am nächsten WE (21.07 und 22.07.) hab ich auch Zeit + Auto + Gerätschaften bekomme ich auch besorgt! Warum geht da nichts? Oder geht da was?



an dem wochenende kann ich nicht. aber wenn basti da kann is das kein problem. (er war halt noch der einzige der mitm förster im wald war und weiß was wir dürfen)
ich könnte noch den 19.7. und 20.7. anbieten.


----------



## waldman (11. Juli 2007)

*achso noch was:
wir dürfen keine sprünge o.ä. bauen. auch nicht illegal.
NUR anlieger und den weg in MINIMALEM umfang umlegen (dazu aber mehr wenn wir dann bauen).
Also macht euch bitte gar nicht erst die mühe was zu bauen. Auch nicht auf eigene faust losziehen und irgendwo anlieger buddeln.

jedem dem etwas daran liegt dass es den legalen trail (der bis auf ein paar stellen ausschließlich für biker sein wird) auch in zukunft noch gibt muss jegliche bauten dieser art kaputt machen. (ich werde das auch tun, auch wenns weh tut)

wenn jemand sprünge bauen will dann nicht auf diesem trail !!
soll für jeden ohne chickenway mit flow befahrbar sein. ganz abgesehn davon bekommt der förster ärger und damit wäre der trail geschichte.
also lasst es einfach, euer gebautes steht maximal eine woche.

ich hoffe das war deutlich genug.*


----------



## Shor (12. Juli 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> Hi,
> basti (präsidentThoma) und ich kommen gerade von der Trailbegehung mit unsrem Revierförster vom Rosskopf zurück.
> Sind die ganze Strecke von oben bis unten abgegangen (mit Jeepunterstützung) und haben uns zusammen überlegt wie wir da nen schönen Trail reinlegen.
> Und so wie die Strecke in unseren Köpfen ausschaut wird sie sehr geil.
> ...




tach auch!!! 
Hey anska, sagmal wie haste denn das gemacht? wir versuchen den guten mann schon seit 3 Mon. zuereichen. da er zu Lutz auch schon sagte das wir dort was mache könnten. ist auf jeden ne sehr coole sache und ich hab weniger stress. magst du vieleicht am fr. oder sa. mal ins still ill in die turmstr. kommen?(oder sonntag  auf nen trail)  könnten mal drüber quatschen wenn du magst. würde noch gerne mehr erfahren um effektiver helfen zu können. 
 
grüsse der paco

Ps: bitte nicht fallsch verstehen,möchte nichts an mich reissen oder so.... da wir bzw. ich mit anderen schon mal so ein missverständniss hatte und nun reingehauen!!!


----------



## waldman (12. Juli 2007)

Shor schrieb:


> tach auch!!!
> Hey anska, sagmal wie haste denn das gemacht? wir versuchen den guten mann schon seit 3 Mon. zuereichen. da er zu Lutz auch schon sagte das wir dort was mache könnten. ist auf jeden ne sehr coole sache und ich hab weniger stress. magst du vieleicht am fr. oder sa. mal ins still ill in die turmstr. kommen?(oder sonntag  auf nen trail)  könnten mal drüber quatschen wenn du magst. würde noch gerne mehr erfahren um effektiver helfen zu können.
> 
> grüsse der paco
> ...



hi, bin das ganze wochenende leider komplett verplant.
aber ende nächster woche können wir was machen.
*hat jemand noch ne motorsense ?*
am 21.7. wird freigeschlagen.

achja, ich heiß ansgar 
passt schon, das missverständnis hatten wir ja auch gleich aus der welt geschafft.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2007)

ich hab leider keine  ich hof das ich dann helfen kann beim bauen, muss gips noch 3 wochen tragen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich hab leider keine  ich hof das ich dann helfen kann beim bauen, muss gips noch 3 wochen tragen



immer diese Ausreden...ich kanns ned mehr hören!

Nein, im Ernst. Wie schlimm isses??? Auf jeden Fall GUTE BESSERUNG, Niklas 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (13. Juli 2007)

Auch von mir schnelle Genesung. Ich weiß wie das ist mit nem Gips bei dem Wetter  

 Kopf hoch, dat wird


----------



## lengaijogi (16. Juli 2007)

super sache jungs und mädels!!! bennie hat mir gestern abend im kastaniengarten diese abartig geile nachricht überbracht, juhu!
ich bitte hiermit nun um eine klare ansage, wann und wo der treffpunkt ist und was noch an gerät gebraucht wird! mein geologisches wissen ist sowieso stets dabei!

gruß,

jogi


----------



## waldman (17. Juli 2007)

wir werden heute die strecke nochmal abfahren. speziell wie man mit nem normalen auto hochkommt ist mir noch nich so ganz klar. werden benni und ich heute aber klären.
zur uhrzeit werd ich dann morgen nochmal was schreiben, wenn ich mitm förster telefoniert habe wegen zufahrt zum wald usw.

treffpunkt wird auf jeden fall morgens sein in der nähe der jugendherberge (genaueres morgen)

was wir an werkzeug brauchen:
erstmal motorsensen (haben bisher nur eine), heckenscheren, rechen. werkzeug um gestrüpp zu entfernen.
motorsäge wenn ihr auch den motorsägenschein habt.

was man immer brauchen kann sind spitzhacke, rechen, spaten, schaufel.
*wichtig:*
*wer hat denn ein auto ?*


*EDIT:*
zufahrtgenehmigung steht. hol jetz gleich den schein ab.
sehr gut mit deim mondeo kombi.


----------



## lengaijogi (17. Juli 2007)

Ich hab nen ford mondeo kombi, da geht massig material rein!


----------



## waldman (17. Juli 2007)

sodale,

treffpunkt ist um 08:30 an der jugendherberge kartäuserstraße 151.
ich hab Fahrgenehmigungen für drei PKW. 

*deshalb müssen wir jetz wissen wer was für ein auto besorgen kann/hat.
einfach hier reinschreiben.*

der mondeo vom lengaijogi ist schonmal gesetzt.
hat außerdem noch jemand eine motorsense ?
handheckenschere geht auch. einfach alles mitbringen.

*Arbeitshandschuhe nicht vergessen*


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2007)

ich bring spaten und so ne spitzhacke mit. 

auto keins vorhanden.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. Juli 2007)

Hätte nur nen kleinen A3-passt aber auch was rein... 

Ich bringe ne *Motorsense, Schaufel, Spaten und ne Spitzhacke* mit.

Ich denke, wichtig wird es sein, den Trail erst einmal komplett fahrbar zu machen! Da sieht es stellenweise so aus wie in Borneo...da gehts nur mit Hilfe von einheimischen Trailschnüfflern durch...von den Motorsensen könnten wir demnach auf jeden Fall noch mehr gebrauchen!

MfG


----------



## Phil85 (18. Juli 2007)

Hey Ansgar komm ich da mit meinem auto hoch ?? Zwecks Bodenfreiheit ??


----------



## waldman (18. Juli 2007)

ist knapp. also ich würds nich versuchen.
denk aber dass wir drei autos mit mehr bodenfreiheit zusammen bekommen werden.


----------



## marc (19. Juli 2007)

Der Dude hat doch nen Pickup...wenn er nicht nach Portes fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (19. Juli 2007)

Yeah


----------



## Chaparral Rider (20. Juli 2007)

geile sache,das mit dem trail.würde gern mithelfen,hab aber noch mindestens 2 wochen einen gips am rechten arm.

danach kann ich meine hilfe anbieten.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (20. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin

Ich packe noch nen Kasten Wasser mit ein!

Hat jemand eine Kühltasche??? Für die geschmierten Stullen.


MfG

Benjamim


----------



## waldman (20. Juli 2007)

sodale,
so wies jetz ausschaut haben wir lengaijogis ford mondeo kombi,
basti kommt mit nem caddy. und boris kommt mit seinem vito.
bennis audi A3 steht auch noch zu verfügung.
müssen wir dann vor ort schauen welche drei autos wir nehmen.

platzprobleme sollten wir somit keine mehr haben. also alle antanzen. treffpunkt ist 08:30 an der jugendherberge.


----------



## kijan (21. Juli 2007)

Servus zusammen!

Geile Sache mit dem Trail zur Juhe! Variante Super Variante vom Rosskopf runter! 
Bin derzeit leider am Daumen verletzt und kann weder anpacken noch biken...   Wie ich eben von Lengaijogi erfahren habe, stehen ja noch weitere Arbeiten am Trail an, ich hoffe, da dann mal mitschaffen zu können...  

@Ansgar: Fettes Lob für die Arbeit mit dem Förster! Super Aktion!  Ein  auf dich!


----------



## [email protected]!t (21. Juli 2007)

meint ihr die Jugendherberge an der karthäuserstrasse ?

könnte einen 3 ps freischneider auftreiben


----------



## PräsidentThoma (21. Juli 2007)

na das war ja mal ein erfolgreicher tag! 
steckt mir jetzt allerdings auch in den knochen...
auf diese wege nochmal herzlichen dank für die ausgezeichnete versorgung mit fleischkäse, kaffee und kuchen !!
ich hoffe, die bilder folgen demnächst...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin

Hier meine 2 Cent zum heutigen Tag: 

War n schönes Stück Arbeit, aber dank der Hilfe von André, Ansgar, Timo, Phil, Jogi, Christian, Marc, Martina, Basti, Boris, 1/2 Niklas, Anja und mir war es relativ erträglich. Der Anfang ist gemacht, es liegt aber noch einiges vor uns!

Los ging es mit der Zeckenprophylaxe. Natürlich unter "Aufsicht". Besonders beim Basti gab es da "Einiges" zu bestaunen.





Ab ging es in Reih & Glied bei komischem Wetter:





Erstmal musste ein Teil des Trails fahrbar gemacht werden. Leute, die allergisch auf Brombeeren reagieren, werden es uns danken.





Hier eines der heutigen Fertigstellungen:





Nach Feintuning:





und der ersten Probefahrt. Natürlich gepanzert und im angemessenen Tempo:





Hier noch eine seltene Aufnahme des 5 Uhr Tees (ok, es gab diesmal Kaffee & Kuchen, die hier aber noch nicht im Bild sind)





Letztendlich war es dem "Moderator" vorbehalten, sich als erster der Physik zu widersetzen:





War ein wirklich feiner Tag und ich denke, wenn sich noch mehr Biker engagieren, wird das eine richtige geile Abfahrt. Wir haben sogar positives Feedback von Wanderern bekommen!!! 

MfG


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (21. Juli 2007)

Oh mann da gibts endlich eine legale Bike-Spur vom Rosskopf runter und ich erfahr das erst jetzt!! Wo führt die denn lang? ist das eher so ein flacherer Singletrail, oder schön ohne Kurbeln zu fahren? 
Hätte heut gern mitgemacht, aber bin zurzeit irgendwie nicht so auf dem Laufenden, was so in Freiburg passiert. Ab Mittwoch hab ich aber wieder richtig Zeit, wenn ihr also noch Hilfe braucht, bin ich gern dabei. (Vorweg gesagt: Ich hab keinen Schein für irgendwelche Maschienen, aber ich kann mit  Spaten und dem Zeug umgehen und scheue keine Arbeit)

Bis denne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PräsidentThoma (21. Juli 2007)

lol!! alle in reih und glied! wie bei den 7 zwergen!! aber bei 8 leuten muss ja einer das schneewittchen sein! aber wer??


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin

Komme gerade mit einem dicken  von meiner ersten Fahrt nach den Umbaumaßnahmen. Die neuen "Sachen" sind schon recht ordentlich, wenn auch noch ziemlich weich. Besonders durch das Entfernen der knorrigen, alten Kiefer (gell Marc) ist eine sau geile Stelle entstanden...will mal ned zuviel verraten! 

Und durch die Schlammlöcher geht´s jetzt viel eleganter. 

MfG


----------



## marc (23. Juli 2007)

Riesen Dank an Ansgar und Basti für den vorausgegangenen Einsatz bei den zuständigen Stellen wie Förster und Stadt,etc.  

Der Einsatz am Samstag war sehr genial von der Truppe und dabei kam wirklich was tolles bei raus. Mir war die Ehre zuteil den kompletten Trail abzufahren und ich bin begeistert   Mit Pflege und Respekt wird dieser Trail sicher lange halten und vielen Bikern große Freude bereiten.

Deshalb nochmal von mir als Mod die Bitte: Bauen NUR mit Kenntnis von Ansgar (waldmann) oder Basti (Präsident Thoma). Alles andere ist uneffektiv und dient nicht dem gemeinsamen Sinn einer offiziellen & legalen Strecke am Rosskopf.
Auch das hirnlose/Rücksichtslose Heizen bitte lassen. Flow erreicht man auch durch vorausschauendes Fahren   Einen Freibrief zum Eichhörnchen jagen stellt diese Strecke nicht dar.  

Marc


----------



## MTBDave (23. Juli 2007)

Sieht ja schonmal sehr geil aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie lange ist der Trail bzw. was rechnet ihr für die durchschnittliche Fahrzeit? Nur das man sich mal ein Bild machen kann über die länge der Strecke 

Wieviel habt ihr bereits fertig gestellt? 

Komme zwar aus KA, stosse aber sicher mal dazu.... ....fahre ja auch des öfteren zum Snowboarden zu euch da oben... ...is schon sehr nice in Freiburg - wäre eigentlich viel praktischer für mich dort zu wohnen  

Helfen würde ich sicher auch, wenn da die 150km Anfahrt nicht wären... ...das is schon etwas heavy...


----------



## waldman (23. Juli 2007)

der trail läuft größtenteils auf der Mountainbikeroute mit der schwarzen 3.
hier mal ne karte.




laut den wegweisern ist der trail so 3,5 kilometer lang


----------



## Gero (25. Juli 2007)

ja mei, ich merk vor lauter arbeiten net wies hier weitergeht...  

ala, geht die tage irgendwas? samstag morgen hätt ich zeit, großes auto inkl.
aber nur bis 12...

motorsäge, und nen bissel werkzeug von der bahn könnt ich evtl. auch mitbringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (25. Juli 2007)

bauen können wir erst wieder ab anfang nächster woche.
basti ist in alp d'huez unterwegs und ich in gaildorf.
sonst war niemand bei der begehung mitm förster dabei.

ich werd morgen wieder im unteren teil unterwegs sein und bauen.

ist im moment ein bisschen ungeschickt mit bauen am wochenende.


----------



## Gero (25. Juli 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> bauen können wir erst wieder ab anfang nächster woche.
> ich werd morgen wieder im unteren teil unterwegs sein und bauen.
> basti ist in alp d'huez unterwegs und ich in gaildorf.
> sonst war niemand bei der begehung mitm förster dabei.
> ...



wann genau morgen? morgen spätnachmittag/abend so ab 17uhr ließe sich evtl. einrichten...


----------



## waldman (25. Juli 2007)

muss um zehn nach acht leider aufn zug. deshalb bin ich wohl nicht bis 17 uhr im wald.
hast denn nächste woche auch abends zeit ?


----------



## Gero (25. Juli 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> muss um zehn nach acht leider aufn zug. deshalb bin ich wohl nicht bis 17 uhr im wald.
> hast denn nächste woche auch abends zeit ?




ja, teilweise zumindest.... schreib mir einfach kurz ne mail wenn du losziehst, das bekomm ich dann wenigstens mit...


----------



## kingofdirt (25. Juli 2007)

oh je, würde grad auch gern den ganzen Tag im Wald stehen und kurven buddeln...
Ich schau aus der UB immer neidisch richtung Rossi!

na ja jetzt noch 3 Wochen (ahh!) bis zum Examen durchziehen mit Lernen und dann bin ich auch wieder mit dabei!

Sonntag hätte ich Zeit, aber wenn keiner da ist zum buddeln werd ich das ganze mal vom Rad aus inspizieren ;-)

@Ansgar: hab hier noch ne Magura Scheibe rumliegen, kannst was mit anfangen ;-)


----------



## Tohamas (26. Juli 2007)

Jungs und Mädels, ihr seid Helden!
Freue mich schon auf die Entjungferung in meinen Semesterferien!


----------



## PräsidentThoma (30. Juli 2007)

wir sind morgen am bauen, so ab 11.00 uhr. wer lust hat, kann gerne mithelfen.
bräuchten dann allerdings noch schaufeln usw.
so wie's aussieht werden wir im unteren teil (kurz oberhalb der jugendherberge) weiterbauen.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (30. Juli 2007)

Ich war heut zum ersten Mal seit langem wieder auf dem Rosskopf und war über die Veränderungen positiv überrascht. Überall kleine gelbe Schilder mit einem Biker drauf und ganz oben am Turm zur Krönung zwei große gelbe Schilder mit Streckenangaben!  

Großes Lob und Respekt an die Initatioren! Die Abfahrt ist wieder was richtig Besonderes und richtig Achterbahn-mäßig mit den ganzen Anliegern, wirklich schönes Ding! Meine Angst, der Weg könnte aufgrund von Förster-Auflagen keine Sprünge mehr bieten, war zum Glück auch unbegründet, wer will, der findet überall was.


----------



## waldman (3. August 2007)

so.
hiermit verabschiede ich mich für die nächsten vier wochen aus freiburg.
basti (präsidentThoma) ist aber weiterhin größtenteils da und wird sicher an ein paar tagen/abenden im wald bauen.
ab september bin ich dann wieder mit von der schaufelpartie.


----------



## PräsidentThoma (9. August 2007)

wollte am montag evtl. bauen gehen.
wer bock und zeit hat kann sich gern melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennben (10. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin gelernter Forstwirt und würde meine Hilfe beim Bau des Trials gerne anbieten !
Umgang mit Motorsäge, Motorsense usw. stellt kein Problem dar.
Das einzigste ist, dass ich aus Herbolzheim komme.

Wo genau trefft ihr euch denn als ?

Greetz


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2007)

jo wo das ist würd ich au gerne ma wissen 

letztes mal hab ich mich bei euch ins auto gesetzt und ihr habt mich hin gebracht.. ^^

aber wollte vorhin mal den weg heitzen, hab ihn aber nich gefunden 

war oben aufm rosskopf beim turm und bin dann richtung jugendherberge gefahren. der anfang sah ganz ok aus, schön hopriger und steiler weg. und dann ... Oo plötzlich war ich auf nem breiten weg ^^

dann hab ich wieder n stück hochgeschoben und anders gefahrne und bin wieder gleich rausgekommen 

also über ne beschreibung vom turm aus würd ich mich freuen ^^


----------



## PräsidentThoma (10. August 2007)

also....

vom gipfel aus dein weg links runter, dann in der kurve geradeaus (steilstück)

dann kommt von rechts der kandelhöhenweg, da dann links wieder in den trail rein, ist ein wenig zugewachsen, aber da wird sich drum gekümmert...

dann kommt die große kreuzung, überqueren und dann wieder links vom weg rein.dem trail folgen bis zum großen matschloch, dort die linke möglichkeit (bergauf) wählen.rechts ist wanderweg.

an der st wendelinskapelle vorbei den linken breiten weg nehmen.geht ein stück, ist aber richtig., von da an immer geradeaus halten.

gegen ende kreuzt der trail dann noch ein paar wanderwege, da kommen dann auch die neu geschaufelten sachen.

die linienführung des wegs ist nicht immer auf anhieb zu erkennen, aber eigentlich durch baumstämme oder äste gekennzeichnet.muss halt noch eingefahren werden.im zweifelsfall immer serpentinen fahren...

wie gesagt, montag wollte ich sowieso bauen
gruß
basti


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (10. August 2007)

Also vage kann ich das glaub ich erklären: (zur Verfollständigung zur KArte auf der ersten Seite)

Vom Turm aus das steile Stück runter (ist echt holprig und z.T. auch durch Forstarbeiten ein bischen beschädigt, Äste und so). Auf dieser Strecke siehst du dann an der rechten Seite einen großen Anlieger, da rein. Dem Weg folgen (zwei Anlieger+Holzhindernis) und du kommst auf eine Kreuzung von 2m breiten Wegen, an dem Holz gelagert wird. Da biegst du links in einen unauffälligen Weg ein, da ist auch ein Wegweiser. Dem Singletrail folgst du bis zur Kapelle (musst zwischendurch wieder kurz hoch, aber das siehste...). Du  fährst an der KApelle vorbei (Holzstammschikane!) und folgst dem Weg links (erst 2m breit dann verengt er sich). Auf dem Weg musste ein bisl strampeln, kommst an einem Hochsitz vorbei und dann gehts steil runter. Du kreuzt einen 2m breiten Weg (Sprungmöglichkeit) und hälst dich nach der Kante links. Dem schmalen Weg folgen (wird kurz breiter) und dann kommste auf einen 2m breiten Weg. Gleich dort wo du rauskommst geht rechts ein steiler weg runter, dem folgen und du kommst an diese Holzabsperrung. An der rechts vorbei (kleiner unscheinbarer Einstieg) und dann einfach dem Weg bis zur Jugendherberge folgen.

hoffe das war verständlich.


----------



## PräsidentThoma (10. August 2007)

treffpunkt wird wahrscheinlich die jugendherberge sein, zeitpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben


----------



## PräsidentThoma (10. August 2007)

@ghostbiker: wir ergänzen uns...


----------



## speiche (10. August 2007)

kann meine hilfe auch anbieten, hab allerdings 0 werkzeug. montag hätt ich den ganzen tag zeit


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2007)

hehe bei dem zugewachsenen weg stand ich und hab überlegt ob ich da abbiegen soll - dachte dann aber das ich da bestimmt falsch wäre ^^

naja nächstes mal weis ich es dann.

montag kann ich leider nich helfen mit bauen. muss ab montag bis ende der ferien arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 87531 (12. August 2007)

Konnte noch nen freien tag ergattern falls also am montag gebaut werden sollte bitte zeit reinschreiben dann werd ich vorbeikommen um meine hilfe anzubieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PräsidentThoma (12. August 2007)

wird bei mir eher spontan morgen, so wie es aussieht, gegen mittag.
schreib dann morgen früh nochmal genaueres hier rein, also einfach mal reinschauen. werkzeug jeglicher art ist natürlich sehr willkommen, also säge, schaufeln, hacken usw. evtl auch ein bike zum probefahren


----------



## Deleted 87531 (12. August 2007)

ok


----------



## PräsidentThoma (13. August 2007)

also, ich bin dann um 14.30 an der jugendherberge (karthäuserstr. ganz durch, auf höhe strandbad)
wär super, wenn sich noch jemand einfinden würde.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (13. August 2007)

Werd mal vorbeiraddeln


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. August 2007)

...und wie lief heute das Buddeln im schönsten Sonnenschein?!

MfG


----------



## PräsidentThoma (13. August 2007)

waren nur so ca 3 stunden dran, aber es hat sich glaube ich gelohnt 
einfach mal durchkurbeln 
ich bin jetzt erstmal ziehmlich unflexibel, aber ich schreibs hier rein, wenn was geht.wir sollten uns dann mal um das obere stück, das steile, kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigbadone (14. August 2007)

Servus an alle,

fahren heute abend den Trail. Bin mal gespannt auf den unteren Teil . Also wer Lust und Zeit hat, einfach um 18:30 am SWR sein. 

Gruss

Christian


----------



## Deleted 87531 (14. August 2007)

vielleicht sieht man sich aufm trial...


----------



## kijan (16. August 2007)

Servus zusammen.

Erst noch mal an alle Schaufler: Danke für die ganze Arbeit!  

Ich bin eben durch den Trail gefahren, bin das letzte Stück nochmals abgelaufen und erneut gefahren... 

Hier mein 'Senf' dazu: 

Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dass im untersten Teil nach dem letzten Wanderweg und vor dem Steilen Wurzelstück der Flow ziemlich weggeshaped wurde.  Vorher war hier geil & schnell durchzublasen, genau so wie in den Anliegern oberhalb des Wanderwegs, wo man richtig schön flowig durchgleiten kann... Aber unten ?!  

Kurz: Zu viele Anlieger, zu nah beinander, zu große Kurvenwinkel bei zu kleinen Radien. Evtl. wäre hier bei weniger Winkel ~60-90° und mehr Radius in Verbindung mit etwas mehr Abstand und Höhenunterschied zwischen den Anliegern mehr Flow erhalten geblieben. So wurde viel evtl. etwas zu viel geshaped ...  

Leider kann man durch die Platzierung der Anlieger den 'alten' Trail auch nicht mehr gut fahren.   Da steht dann mitten drin ein Anlieger, der aber zu steil ist, um ihn gescheit als Rampe mißbrauchen zu können. (evtl. sollte man den rechts an der Einfahrt so übershapen, dass man ihn als flowigen Absprung nutzen könnte?!  )

Die Idee mit den Löchern ist geil aber so noch nicht flowig fahrbar, die Einfahrt in das eine Anliegerloch rechts ist seltsam, noch schlimmer die Ausfahrt - da knickt die Linie nach einem 'Buckel' rechts weg... ?! Besser ist's wohl das nächste Loch noch mit in die Linie einzubeziehen.

Die Anlieger oberhalb des Weges stehen deutlich besser mit etwas mehr Gefälle zwischen den Anliegern und passenden Kurvenradien und dazu passenden Kurvenwinkeln. Die Anlieger ganz oben sind sowieso geil, vor allem der 180 Grad Anlieger macht richtig Spass.   

Falls das obere Stück geshaped wird, bitte achtet drauf, dass man den normalen Trail auch noch gut fahren kann.  

Weitere Idee: Ganz unten wäre es geil, die Linie vor dem Wurzelstück als Alternative zur Wurzellinie links heraus zu ziehen und über einen langen Anlieger etwas oberhalb von dem kleinen Grenzstein auf die Rinne links von der 'Hauptwurzelrinne' zu legen, da kommt dann eine kleine Stufe und man kommt unten wieder auf die Hauptrinne. 

So viel von meiner Seite... Ich hoffe es war konstruktive Kritik!
(Wenn ich nicht Full-Time Arbeiten müsste, würde ich ja auch mal gerne mitshapen, leider habe ich selbst dazu viel zu wenig Zeit....  )


----------



## juh (17. August 2007)

hi,
ich kann die kritik zum untersten teil zwar verstehen, mir gings die ersten paar fahrten genauso. das unterste stück lässt sich nicht vollgas fahren - aber wenn du nicht zu schnell bist und zwei, dreimal gefahren bist, geht die linie ziemlich gut auf und wird flüssigst fahrbar!  

mal was anderes:
manche anlieger im unteren benötigen schon pflege, weil die erde jetzt teilweise festgefahren/-geregnet ist; ich hätte kein problem damit, mich mal mit meinem klappspaten hinzustellen, wenn ich runterfahr, die große frage ist nur, woher soll die erde kommen?! ich fände es sinnvoll, für die unteren abschnitte gemeinsame zentrale erdlöcher zu machen, wo man sich dann ohne schlechtes gewissen die ein oder andere schaufel holen kann, um fiese löcher in den anliegern auszufüllen...

grüße, jörg


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. August 2007)

Moin Moin

Als einer der "Schaufler" freut es mich natürlich, das der Trail gut ankommt und auch be- und genutzt wird. Ich freue mich auch über Kritik, sofern sie so formuliert ist, wie vom Kijan 
Bin den Trail leider erst 2 mal nach dem Bauen gefahren (kaputte Bremsen). Hatte dort aber subjektiv nicht das Gefühl, dass das unterste Stück keinen/wenig Flow hat. 
Vorher ging es doch dort nur steil bergab!  
Jetzt braucht man an der Stelle halt etwas mehr Fahrtechnik. Dafür war dieser Teil des Trails gedacht-sofern ich Ansgars Ausführungen folgen konnte 
Fürs Runterbrettern ist ja das erste Teilstück wie geschaffen!

Was ich schlimmer finde, ist, dass die beiden Anlieger nach dem Tretstück (hinter der Wurzel mit der Schnecke-siehe Bilder) durch den Regen/Schlamm fast unfahrbar geworden sind. Da müssen wir noch Hand anlegen. Naja...und an einigen Stellen auch noch 

Die Idee mit einer Alternativroute zur Wurzellinie find ich gut.

Also immer weiter her mit Eurem Feedback.

Werde heute Abend noch mal hoch  bzw. runter ! Start: 18.30 Uhr am SWR-Gebäude.

MfG


----------



## kijan (17. August 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Vorher ging es doch dort nur steil bergab!
> Jetzt braucht man an der Stelle halt etwas mehr Fahrtechnik. Dafür war dieser Teil des Trails gedacht-sofern ich Ansgars Ausführungen folgen konnte
> Fürs Runterbrettern ist ja das erste Teilstück wie geschaffen!


Richtig! Ich fand's vorher halt auch gut da unten. Ich habe gestern auch nur meinen ersten Eindruck nach 2 maligem Befahren dargelegt...  
Mag sein, dass mir Fahrtechnik fehlt  (deswegen üb' ich ja wie'n Bekloppter  )
Ich denke, wie bei jeder Strecke muss man sich erst 'einfahren'... 
Wie gesagt, der eine Anlieger, der mitten in der alten Linie legt etwas anshapen, dass man auch 'aus Versehen' gerade drüber kann und man hätte einen schön getarnten Hopser...  


TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Die Idee mit einer Alternativroute zur Wurzellinie find ich gut.
> Werde heute Abend noch mal hoch  bzw. runter ! Start: 18.30 Uhr am SWR-Gebäude.


Ich bin frühesten nächste Woche wieder am radeln! Schaut euch heute abend mal unten das Stück links von der Wurzelrinne an - an der Einfahrt kurz anhalten, 10m nach links gehen... Wie gesagt, oberhalb des Grenzsteins würde sich ein Anlieger  sehr gut machen der dann genau in die kleinere Nebenrinne zieht  

Für's oberste Stück hab ich momentan noch keine guten, konstruktiven Ideen, werde aber jeden Vorschlag hier reinstellen...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. August 2007)

kijan schrieb:


> ...
> Mag sein, dass mir Fahrtechnik fehlt  (deswegen üb' ich ja wie'n Bekloppter  )
> ...



Das war nicht persönlich gemeint und kam auch hoffentlich nicht so an!


----------



## [email protected] (17. August 2007)

so, eben vom arbeiten heimgekommen - füsse machen höllisch weh und glei fahrschule. vllt schaff ich es zeitlich au noch nach freiburg zu kommen udn aufn rosskopf mich zu quälen. muss endlich mal wieder fahren. vllt sieht man sich ja.


----------



## kijan (17. August 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Das war nicht persönlich gemeint und kam auch hoffentlich nicht so an!


War schon ok.


----------



## PräsidentThoma (17. August 2007)

das mit der alternativroute ist eine gute idee.
aber wie schon gesagt wurde, muss man sich auf dem weg erst mal einfahren.die anlieger sind noch weich und der weg nicht ausgefahren genug, um da mit viel speed "durchzublasen".das wird sich alles mit der zeit geben, auch die linienführung.kommt halt drauf an, wie viel gefahren wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shor (18. August 2007)

Tach mit einander!
Hey Ansgar, Schicker Tail. Bin ihn jetzt endlich nach langer verletzungs Pause (Rechtes Knie im ARCH) gefahren. Wäre cool wenn wir uns mal treffen könnten
gerne auch auf dem Rossi.Hab da noch ne Frage zum Trail, wenn man von anlieger zu anlieger fährt. Wäre es dort nicht möglich eine Spartenbreite ebene Fläche zuschaffen, damit der Reifen besser aufliegt?
Also bis denne!
Paco


----------



## kingofdirt (18. August 2007)

so ich hab ab heute mein Schriftliches Examen rum!

jetzt kann ich mich endlich auch aktiv um den Trail kümmern! 
am Montagabend werden wir wohl ne kleine Bau Session einlegen, also wer Zeit hat -> kommen! Info wann wo genau kommen noch!


----------



## Freecastle (18. August 2007)

Hallo miteinander,

hab heute auch endlich mal den Trail unter die Reifen bekommen. Klasse gemacht JUNGS !!!! Für die erste fahrt ist es eigentlich ganz flüssig gelaufen. Nur war mir das erste Steilstück vom Grillplatz am Rossi etwas zu steil (Sattel ist noch nicht gekürzt) und so gab es ne kurze Schiebepassage bergab bis zu der Steilkurve. 
Der Weg bis zu den Anliegern an der Jugendherberge läuft eigentlich verdammt flowig, da kann ich mich nicht beklagen  

Die Anliegern im unteren Teil sind allgemein bei den ersten paar fahrten sicherlich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber das macht die übung mit sicherheit wieder wet. 

Nur hätte ich eine bitte an die Erschaffer ..... auf den letzten 10 - 15 meter vor der Jugendherberge in dieser kleinen steilen Rinne steht so ein kleinerer Baum mittendrin (leicht nach links versetzt). Kein Plan wieso, aber dieser hat mich doch tatsächlich gekostet   


Sah schon recht doof aus als mein Bike ohne mich auf der Strasse aus dem Wald rausgerutscht ist  
Und ausgerechnet ist da ne Schulklasse gestanden ....



Könntet ihr diesen kleinen Baum nicht irgendwie dem Erdboden gleichmachen (aus Rache)


----------



## Deleted 87531 (19. August 2007)

Hätte morgen den ganzen Tag zeit also wenn wieder geschaufelt werden soll reinschreiben wäre dabei.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (19. August 2007)

kaum bin ich mal ne Woche weg füllt ihr hier schon drei Seiten!!

hab noch 3 Wochen Ferien und bin beim Buddeln dabei, also einfach kleine Zeile hier reinschreiben.


----------



## actionjackson (19. August 2007)

Tach Jung´s. Ich hätte auch Lust und auch meistens Zeit um an der Strecke mit zu helfen. Bin gestern auch ma runter gefahren un richtisch geil. Also schreibt einfach nen Termin hierrein un ich bin dabei.


----------



## speedjunk (20. August 2007)

holla jungs, ich hätt heut mittag -sag ma mal ab 2 oder 3 zeit- ein bisserl zu bauen.bring schaufel, axt und zwei winzige helferlein mit ... sofern das wetter mitspielt . ich würd gern die anlieger im unteren teil noch etwas ausbauen/shapen und mich dann nach und nach hocharbeiten. oder gibt es schon andere pläne für den montag???


----------



## PräsidentThoma (20. August 2007)

also, ich denke, ich werd so gegen 16.00 an der juhe auflaufen.hab dann die genehmigungen dabei.
wir (kingofdirt, thebikelebowski und ich) wollten dann gegen 18.30 nochmal eine trailbefahrung durchführen, um uns dann nochmal gezielt bestimmte stellen anzuschauen.wer will, kann gerne mitkommen.


----------



## lengaijogi (20. August 2007)

Hi Jungs,

mein handgelenk ist wieder o.k.!!!
mal schaun, vieleicht schaff ichs heute mal früher von der arbeit wegzukommen!

cu,

jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (20. August 2007)

lengaijogi schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> mein handgelenk ist wieder o.k.!!!
> mal schaun, vieleicht schaff ichs heute mal früher von der arbeit wegzukommen!
> ...



SAUBER 

Bist hoffentlich heute Abend am Start! 

MfG


----------



## PräsidentThoma (20. August 2007)

achso, wenn jemand mitm auto käme wäre natürlich spitze.


----------



## Berggams (20. August 2007)

also wenn ich komme, dann mit Auto.
Muss aber erst noch Rücksprache mit meiner Frau halten, die wollte evtl. heute Nachmittag mit unserem einzigen Auto weg.
Melde mich in ca. 1 Stunde nochmal.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (20. August 2007)

Berggams schrieb:


> also wenn ich komme, dann mit Auto.
> Muss aber erst noch Rücksprache mit meiner Frau halten, die wollte evtl. heute Nachmittag mit unserem einzigen Auto weg.
> Melde mich in ca. 1 Stunde nochmal.



@Volker: Hauptsache, Du bringst Dein Bike mit!!! 

@all: Dann ist ja danach noch ein Biergarten-Besuch fällig, oder?!

MfG


----------



## PräsidentThoma (20. August 2007)

aber hallo!


----------



## Berggams (20. August 2007)

okay,

das mit Auto klappt.

@Benni
und wer fährt dann mein Auto runter, hä? 

@all
soll ich unterwegs noch jemand aufpicken, basti vllt. wegen der Motorsäge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PräsidentThoma (20. August 2007)

@volker:
danke, aber ich hab heute nur leichtes gepäck dabei, keine motorsäge.


----------



## kingofdirt (20. August 2007)

hey ging heut ja einiges! 

musste mit dem Auto dann am Bombenloch vorbei runterfahren, riesen umweg!

ich hab noch 2 Spaten und so im Auto, wem gehören die?
Einer von euch hat noch mein Spanngurt vom hochziehen, den brauch ich wieder zum Räder im Auto festmachen.

werde die Woche noch mal ne Runde buddeln gehen gegen Abend. schreib hier rechtzeitig rein.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Berggams (21. August 2007)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> ich hab noch 2 Spaten und so im Auto, wem gehören die?



Moin Arne,

einer der Spaten ist von mir, der Zweite gehört zu dem Werkzeug was im Wald deponiert ist. Pack meinen Spaten einfach auch mal mit dazu, wenn ich ihn brauchen sollte, werde ich ihn schon finden 

Den Anderen muss ich leider mitteilen, dass die Foto's nichts geworden sind (vermutlich ward ihr zu schnell und meine Kamera zu langsam) 
Die Zwei, die noch am besten geworden seht ihr hier


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. August 2007)

@Jogi: Wo warst gestern??? Hast was verpasst!

@Volker: Verdammte Radaranlage mitten im Wald! 

@Arne: Hast es noch mal hoch geschafft? Die Zufahrt zum neuen Anlieger oben muss noch überarbeitet werden. Die Anfahrt ist (noch) nicht flüssig. Der untere Anlieger ist geil zu fahren. Immer gut ducken... 

Ich werde wohl Donnerstag wieder bauen/fahren. Kann aber erst ab 18.00 Uhr.

MfG


----------



## Deleted 87531 (21. August 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> @Jogi: Wo warst gestern??? Hast was verpasst!
> 
> @Volker: Verdammte Radaranlage mitten im Wald!
> 
> ...




Jop die Radaranlage war sehr verwirrend xD hat aber nachholfaktor xD

Donnerstag wäre ich denke ich dabei einfach nommal reinschreiben obs sicher ist.

@Arne: Dein Gurt hab ich leider nicht musst mal speedjunk ansprechen der hing bei mir am Rad dran.

mfg

Michael


----------



## lemma (21. August 2007)

kann mir mal jemand erklären wo der trail losgeht ?
ausgangspunkt rosskopf gipfel - turmtreppe erste stufe nach unten laufend.
hier gehen erstmal 2 bzw. 3 wege richtung süden ab.

danke schonmal


----------



## actionjackson (21. August 2007)

Hi Donnerstag hab ich auch noch bis jetzt nix besseres vor. Also noch ma festen Termin rein schreiben un ich bin da.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (21. August 2007)

lemma schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand erklären wo der trail losgeht ?
> ausgangspunkt rosskopf gipfel - turmtreppe erste stufe nach unten laufend.
> hier gehen erstmal 2 bzw. 3 wege richtung süden ab.
> 
> danke schonmal




Blätter mal 1-2 Seiten vor da is es beschrieben!


----------



## speedjunk (21. August 2007)

@ kingofdirt: ja den spanngurt hab ich tatsächlich noch. als ich zusammengepackt hab und den unter meinem rucksack liegen sah warst du halt schon weg, sorry! und hast du meine arbeitshandschuhe? hab sie glaub ins auto geschmissen, aber egal - hab ja noch welche und ansonsten: wir sehen uns ja...

@ all: bin die woche nur noch am mittwoch frei um auch im oberen teil weiterzubauen - ausser jemand packt meine zwei gören bei sich ins auto inklusive räder und karrt sie hoch, sie sind nämlich noch nicht so ausdauernd was das hochfahren anbelangt - aber dafür iset runter zu besser in dem fall wär ich am donnerstag nachmittag oder am wo-ende egal wann mit dabei.

ansonsten würd ich gern morgen (mittwoch, oder???) nochmal fahren gehen - oder auch bauen und dann fahren?!
wer dabei?


----------



## Deleted 87531 (21. August 2007)

Bin morgen auf Montage daher hab ich erst wieder ab Do mittag Zeit, wenn da was geht schreibts nei, bin dann wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (21. August 2007)

so war grad nochmal ne std im Wald buddeln...

habe vor der einen Kuppe bevor man den Forstweg mit dem 'Geländer' kreuzt ne Bremsschickane eingabaut.

ist ein als langes S gemacht, ein rechts Anlieger der einen dann direkt an nen natürlichen Anlieger leitet, von da kommt man dann schön gerade auf die Kuppe um sich aushebeln zu lassen.

Wenn mans kennt kommt man da sicher sehr schnell durch. Das soll aber vor allem den Leuten die zum erstem mal runterfahren oder es einfach nicht drauf haben den speed nehmen. 
hab da früher bei XC rennen als es noch dort runter ging immer wieder leute gesehen die dort VIEL zu schnell drüber und unfreiwillig in den Wald geflogen sind. 

bin wegen dunkelheit aber nicht fertig geworden. ist also nicht fertig (bevor einer anfängt mit meckern ;-) )


wegen dem gestrigen oberen Anlieger -> lasst uns bevor wir dem umbauen erst hinter dem Grenzstein darüber nen Anlieger bauen. Glaub wenn wir dort so nen Meter ins Gebüsch gehen wird die ganze ecke flowiger.

Donnerstag abend sollte ich auch Zeit haben.

Ach ja: Arbeitshandschuhe sind bei mir im Auto


----------



## kingofdirt (21. August 2007)

ha, wisst ihr was ich sehr geil fände! wir bauen über den heut begonnenen Brems-S bis zum nächsten Forstweg komplett flüssige Anlieger. So ähnlich wie früher die Trainingsstecke vom Klausi überhalb vom Loch! 
Schön schnelle flüssige Line, immer bischen in Wald rein. 

boah das wird geil!


----------



## speedjunk (22. August 2007)

klingt fett. viel arbeit aber bestimmt saugeil zu fahren


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. August 2007)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> so war grad nochmal ne std im Wald buddeln...
> 
> habe vor der einen Kuppe bevor man den Forstweg mit dem 'Geländer' kreuzt ne Bremsschickane eingabaut.
> 
> ...



 

meinst Du diese Stelle hier?





Wenn ja, dann bin ich mal gespannt! 

Versuche morgen ab 18.00 Uhr im Wald zu sein.

MfG


----------



## phreak (22. August 2007)

@ speedjunk,

könnte heute nachmittag so gegen 17 / 18 uhr auch ne runde drehen wär beim fahren auf jeden fall mit dabei, wann wollste denn starten?
gruss


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (22. August 2007)

ja meinte oberhalb dieser stelle.

wollte heut abend auch noch ne Runde fahren, oder wenn pisst evtl bauen. 
weiß aber noch nicht wann?

Gruß
Arne


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. August 2007)

Tr!ckstuff-Jam schrieb:


> ja meinte oberhalb dieser stelle.
> 
> ...
> Gruß
> Arne



OK. Weiß bescheid.


----------



## speedjunk (22. August 2007)

also ich bin ab etwa 1/2 4 schon im wald. möcht mir die unteren anlieger mal genauer angucken und vielleicht an dem ein oder anderen was anbauen, dass es besser flutscht?! help welcome!
ab 5 der 6 bin ich gern dabei mit hoch zu fahrn.. treff 1/2 6 an der juhe, oder?


----------



## phreak (22. August 2007)

@speedjunk 

jo das ist doch ein super plan, ich komm dann einfach vorbei zum bauen oder auch fahren.

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actionjackson (23. August 2007)

Tach auch,
is heute schon was geplant von wegen bauen und fahren? Hätte heute Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (23. August 2007)

actionjackson schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> is heute schon was geplant von wegen bauen und fahren? Hätte heute Zeit.



Selbe Frage, hätte auch Zeit.


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (23. August 2007)

bei mir wirds heut wohl doch nichs ;-(

Gruß 
Arne


----------



## actionjackson (23. August 2007)

Na gut, dann geh ich nachher nur fahren. Hab vorhin noch einen aus der Eifel getroffen, der wohnt jetzt seit 2 mon. hier und fährt auch. Dann zeig ich dem heute die Strecke. Was anderes welchen Freeridehelm kannst du mir entfehlen?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. August 2007)

Ich werd heute auch "nur" Biken.  

START: 18:00 Uhr am SWR-Gebäude. Falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen.


MfG

@all: Wie sieht es morgen aus?


----------



## kijan (23. August 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> START: 18:00 Uhr am SWR-Gebäude. Falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen.


Dabei! Komme zum SWR. Morgen weiss ich noch nicht - letzter Tag vor dem Urlaub, da gibt's manchmal noch 'ne Menge zu tun... 

Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (23. August 2007)

ja bin jetzt erst vom arbeiten daheim...
geh nachher nur noch kurz auf die Bahn.

befürchte fast dass ich erst wieder am Montag zeit habe zum Bauen.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (23. August 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> MfG
> 
> @all: Wie sieht es morgen aus?





Wäre dabei..


----------



## speedjunk (23. August 2007)

@ actionjackson: 
guck mal bei jehlebikes.de: die ham im angebot einen 
oÂ´neal fury dh helm fÃ¼r 79â¬ statt 109â¬. baugleiches model unter dem namen axo kost 179â¬. gibts in rot-schwarz oder s/w. ich empfehle den ne nummer grÃ¶sser zu nehmen weil er sehr eng ausfÃ¤llt. is leicht, gut durchlÃ¼ftet und schaut gut aus.


----------



## kijan (24. August 2007)

ACHTUNG: (Offtopic - Aber lange nicht so wie die LYCRAPICs von ghostbiker... 
@alle: was anderes: TheBikeLebowski, Tobfloh und ich haben uns heute nach dem Biken angedacht in 2 Wochen (8./9.Sept.) nach Lacblanc biken zu gehen. Wir könnten dann evtl. auch auf dem Zeltplatz in der Nähe übernachten. Ich fänd's cool, wenn wir 'ne Truppe zusammen bekommen und auch abends etwas Spass haben könnten... 
Wer Bock hat, am besten bei TheBikeLebowski oder mir melden, um diesen Thread nicht mit Offtopic Beträgen zuzumüllen - ggf. starten wir einen neuen... (Ich selbst bin aber ab Sonntag abend bis zum 7.9. im Urlaub...)

Ach ja, noch was zu


kingofdirt schrieb:


> habe vor der einen Kuppe bevor man den Forstweg mit dem 'Geländer' kreuzt ne Bremsschickane eingabaut.


Das Holz, dass die Linie begrenzen soll, liegt sehr ungeschickt, wenn man bei etwas schlechteren Lichtverhältnissen unterwegs ist (derzeit ab ca. 19h), da die Ecke dann schattig ist. Hat mich da gestern fast auf die Fresse gehauen, da ich die Hölzer erst ca. 3-4m vorher erkannt habe und nur noch das VR hochziehen konnte.... Also aufpassen! ...oder evtl. irgendwas kontraststarkes einbauen statt den Holzstapeln, die in der direkten Linie liegen....


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (24. August 2007)

kijan schrieb:


> Ach ja, noch was zu
> 
> Das Holz, dass die Linie begrenzen soll, liegt sehr ungeschickt, wenn man bei etwas schlechteren Lichtverhältnissen unterwegs ist (derzeit ab ca. 19h), da die Ecke dann schattig ist. Hat mich da gestern fast auf die Fresse gehauen, da ich die Hölzer erst ca. 3-4m vorher erkannt habe und nur noch das VR hochziehen konnte.... Also aufpassen! ...oder evtl. irgendwas kontraststarkes einbauen statt den Holzstapeln, die in der direkten Linie liegen....



Hi, was kontrasteicheres ist halt schwer im Wald zu finden, und ne pylone steht da glaub ich nicht lang...

Allgemein ist dieser Weg immer noch ein öffentlicherer Weg auf den jeder kann und der keiner Kontrolle unterliegt! Daher sollte man dort auch entsprechend fahren! Es können dort immer mal Wanderer, Äste oder Steine im weg sein.

Auch wenn sichs jetzt spießig anhört! Aber ist halt kein BikePark wie LacBlanc oder Todtnau, daher sollte man auch entsprechend angepasst fahren.
Und jetzt da immer wieder gebaut wird sollten wir selber ja eh wissen das sich dauernd was ändert von dem wir noch nichts wissen....


Meiner meinung nach macht ein Knick in der geraden Linie an dieser Stelle auf jeden Fall sinn da doch einige VIEL zu schnell über die folgende Kuppe gekommen sind. 
Sobald ich wieder Zeit zum Bauen habe wird die Stelle auch weiter ausgebaut.


der Sprung weiter unten der ganz neu gebaut wurde wird den Förster auch nicht freuen da ja ganz klare ansage ist -KEINE SPRÜNGE- also evtl. entschärfen oder wegmachen!
(fänds anderst auch besser, aber ist jetzt so)


Gruß
Arne


----------



## kijan (24. August 2007)

Tr!ckstuff-Jam schrieb:


> ...
> Meiner meinung nach macht ein Knick in der geraden Linie an dieser Stelle auf jeden Fall sinn da doch einige VIEL zu schnell über die folgende Kuppe gekommen sind.
> Sobald ich wieder Zeit zum Bauen habe wird die Stelle auch weiter ausgebaut.


Hi Arne, bitte nicht als Angriff auffassen! 
Ich stimme dir zu, hier die Linie zu entschärfen. Das Problem ist halt dass die längs liegenden Hölzer da durchaus gefährlich sein können.  (Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber es ging nicht nur mir so... und das obwohl ich den Beitrag gelesen hatte mit der Ankündigung, dass da was liegt...)


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. August 2007)

Tr!ckstuff-Jam schrieb:


> ...
> 
> der Sprung weiter unten der ganz neu gebaut wurde wird den Förster auch nicht freuen da ja ganz klare ansage ist -KEINE SPRÜNGE- also evtl. entschärfen oder wegmachen!
> (fänds anderst auch besser, aber ist jetzt so)
> ...



Moin 

Meinst Du diesen Drop zwischen den ganzen Anliegern? Würd mich auch mal interessieren, wer den hingebaut hat! 
Der ist vielleicht spaßig zu fahren, aber die Ansage vom Förster bzw. Ansgar war doch eigentlich unmissverständlich, oder?
Und jetzt bitte nicht argumentieren mit "Der ist doch nicht hoch!" 

Aber es war gestern wieder schön zu hören, wie sich ein Biker für den Ausbau der Strecke bei uns bedankt hat!!! 
Hoffentlich macht die Sache Schule.

MfG


----------



## Deleted 87531 (24. August 2007)

moin hier geht ja schon wieder einiges, wird heute wieder gebaut?


----------



## [email protected] (24. August 2007)

so endlich vom arbeiten heimgekommen. muss glaub nacher noch schnell aufn rosskopf und die strecke heitzen bevor der sprung weg ist von dem ihr redet ^^

am wochenende hät ich denk ich au aml wieder zeit beim bauen zu helfen.

edit: ich mach mich nun au mal aufn weg zum rosskopf. 20min autofahren und 50min hochschieben. vllt sieht man sich ja.


----------



## actionjackson (24. August 2007)

speedjunk schrieb:


> @ actionjackson:
> guck mal bei jehlebikes.de: die ham im angebot einen
> oÂ´neal fury dh helm fÃ¼r 79â¬ statt 109â¬. baugleiches model unter dem namen axo kost 179â¬. gibts in rot-schwarz oder s/w. ich empfehle den ne nummer grÃ¶sser zu nehmen weil er sehr eng ausfÃ¤llt. is leicht, gut durchlÃ¼ftet und schaut gut aus.


Dank Dir ,
der wÃ¤r schon ma was und fÃ¼r mein Portemonaie is er auch in Ordnug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (24. August 2007)

kijan schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: (Offtopic - Aber lange nicht so wie die LYCRAPICs von ghostbiker...



Öh hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## kijan (24. August 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> Öh hab ich was verpasst?


Ne, sorry, haste nicht! Ich bin verpeilt!  
Hab' nicht nur den Thread verwechselt, sondern auch den Nick.. Ich meinte die Pics von Berggams im Luigi Thread....  Mannomann, zum Glück hab' ich jetzt Urlaub...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. August 2007)

Moin Moin

Heute noch schnell ne kleine Rossi-Runde (mit Niklas, der es liebt, sein 21-kilo-KONA die Berge raufzuschieben )nach Feierabend gedreht...und was musste ich sehen?!

ÄSTE und BAUMSTÜMPFE in den Weg gelegt!!!   Und zwar bei den  beiden Anliegern, die nach dem Steilstück kommen. Da wo unser Trail rechts 90° ab geht. SUPER Sache. Da lief wohl bei irgendjemandem was falsch zwischen seinen beiden Synapsen. Gottseidank nur an diesem Stück.

Während des flowigen Stückes kurz vor unserem Schlammloch und dem  Tretstück hat es mich an einer Wurzel/Baumstumpf ausgehebelt. Vernünftigerweise ist man an dieser Stelle schön schnell.  Hat mich etwas Haut und meine CC-Schale gekostet. Aber besser die als ne Gesichtsbremse.

Sonst war der Trail geil wie immer. NUR bei "Arne´s Schikane kurz vor dem Sprung muss definitiv was gemacht werden! Aber das Arne ja schon angekündet.

@Basti: Der verdammten Wurzel/Baumstumpf müssen wir wohl mit Deiner Säge zu Leibe rücken. 

MfG

PS: Danke Niklas, dass Du Deine Helmkamera nicht dabei hattest!


----------



## [email protected] (24. August 2007)

blöööb
jo der baumstumpf sollte echt weg, der steht bissl blöd im weg.
sag einfach bescheid wenn du dich nächstes mal wieder aufn boden schmeißen willst, dann nehm ich die helmcam mit.


----------



## PräsidentThoma (25. August 2007)

ha!den stumpf kenne ich!da hat es mich bei einer der ersten befahrungen fast meinen linken fuß gekostet...muss weg, klar.
allerdings hab ich grad echt keine zeit zum bauen, höchstens mal zum fahren.
vielleicht einfach den weg in der linienführung verändern.

bzgl äste im weg usw.: wir sollten uns auf jeden fall um schilder (auffällige) bemühen, damit wanderer bescheid wissen.

heute abend evtl jemand bock auf ne kleine runde?so gegen halb sieben/sieben? kanns noch nicht versprechen, schau aber auf jeden fall nochmal im forum vorbei.


----------



## Berggams (25. August 2007)

kijan schrieb:


> Ne, sorry, haste nicht! Ich bin verpeilt!
> Hab' nicht nur den Thread verwechselt, sondern auch den Nick.. Ich meinte die Pics von Berggams im Luigi Thread....  Mannomann, zum Glück hab' ich jetzt Urlaub...



@Kijan,

biste etwa schon wieder verpeilt? 
Das Lycrapic im Luigi-Fred stammt von kona orange und wurde von mir nur zitiert und kommentiert.
Ich glaub deinen Urlaub haste dir wirklich verdient  

@basti

1900 ist mir zu spät. 
Fährt jemand früher?


----------



## kingofdirt (25. August 2007)

Guten Morgen!

zum Markieren von neuen Sachen bietet sich ja eigentich nur an mit Markierungsfarbe aus solchen überkopfsprühdosen die neuen oder unübersichtlichen sachen zu einzusprühen -> hat jemand sowas rumliegen?

*Mein Vorschlag wäre dass wir uns am Montag abend alle treffen und mal ein paar grundsätliche Entscheidungen treffen wo was hinkommt, und was geht vom Förster aus (Sprünge!) usw. Sonst endet das glaub noch im Caos wenn jeder drauf los baut (bestes bsp mein gut gemeinter Bremsanlieger.../ und Anlieger wo keine sein sollten usw...).*

Wenn das ganze etwas strukturierter abläuft haben wir insgesamt glaub schneller die komplettte Strecke versorgt.

Wer hätte da alles Zeit? so um 18 Uhr Juhe? 

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Deleted 87531 (25. August 2007)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> zum Markieren von neuen Sachen bietet sich ja eigentich nur an mit Markierungsfarbe aus solchen überkopfsprühdosen die neuen oder unübersichtlichen sachen zu einzusprühen -> hat jemand sowas rumliegen?
> 
> ...




Servus, finde ich ist ne gute Idee!
Sprühdosen hät ich noch die ein oder andere rumfahren ( allerdings keine die überkopf sprüht was aber egal sein dürfte  ), kann also welche mitbringen.
Montag abend 18Uhr würd zeitlich auch bei mir gehen.

Zu heute werd wohl gegen 1600 Uhr aufm Gipfel sein ( Uphill schieben ) und mir mal die Strecke wieder geben, kenn eure ganzen Änderungen noch nicht mal schauen wie des so für mich zu fahren ist 

mfg

Michael


----------



## Deleted 87531 (25. August 2007)

Hoi hoi,

komme grad vom trail und muss sagen war supa!!! 

Arnes Anlieger find ich machen auf jeden Fall Sinn und zum fahren fand ich die au recht gut, kam mit mäßiger Geschindigkeit an und konnte da recht flüssig durch (war ja vorgewarnt  ).
Der angesprochenen Baumstumpf ist mir unbekannt, allerdings finde ich (als Anfänger) sollten die Steilstücke demnächst mal etwas humaner gestalltet werden. ( Auch in Hinsicht auf andere Biker )

Das ein oder andere lang gezogene S würd sich da denke ich gut machen und dem ganzen mehr Flow geben, ich für meinen Teil fänds halt recht cool wenn man da nicht nur grad aus runter auf der Bremse "stehen"  würd.

Was ich etwas komisch find ist auf dem ersten od zweiten Steilstück, da kommt auf der rechten Seite ein Anlieger (Linie führt weg vom Steilstück auf die große Waldautobahn Kreuzung richtung Schlammloch) den man meiner Meinung nach nur schlecht anfahren kann. Ich finde denn sollte man ein wenig mehr ins Steilstück ziehen, ( so das man besser wählen kann zwischen Steilstück oder Flowigem Stück ) wäre fast daran vorbeigerauscht! 

Wenn Montag gebaut wird bin ich dabei und wie bereits schon mal gesagt kann ich auch Farbe zum makieren mitbringen.

Soviel von meiner Seite,

mfg Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PräsidentThoma (25. August 2007)

das steilstück ist sehr gut und flüssig über den ersten teil der alten abfahrt umfahrbar.einfach geradeaus runter und dann links den trail rein.
finds cool, dass es oben so steil ist, das hebt das niveau und die vielfalt der strecke an.

achso... halb sieben anner juhe heute abend, falls wer bock hat auf ne runde
gruß


----------



## Deleted 87531 (25. August 2007)

Zitat:


PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> das steilstück ist sehr gut und flüssig über den ersten teil der alten abfahrt umfahrbar.einfach geradeaus runter und dann links den trail rein.
> finds cool, dass es oben so steil ist, das hebt das niveau und die vielfalt der strecke an.
> Zitat Ende
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (25. August 2007)

bin da der gleichen Meinung wie Kasul, finde das steilstück zwar geil, aber eine alternativstrecke wär doch gut. Lang gezogene S-Kurven sin die Lösung, dann kann man auch noch in der Mitte das Gas richtig stehen lassen, oder eben ins Tal pendelen.

Montag hab ich wieder Zeit, einfach was hier reinschreiben.


----------



## PräsidentThoma (25. August 2007)

stimmt, wäre überlegenswert...

wegen dem sprung...wer auch immer den gebaut hat, jetzt gibts ihn nicht mehr.

ich denke die ansage vom waldman war klar und deutlich.sprünge, die auf dem weg gebaut werden werden plattgemacht.ich denke, jeder von uns ist daran interessiert, dass der trail weiter besteht.

zudem sollte zumindest im forum geschrieben werden, wenn jemand was gemacht hat oder machen will.

montag ist ja das treffen (s.o.). da kann man das ja dann besprechen.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (26. August 2007)

Hoi,

werd demnächst nochmal auf`n Rossi schieben und den Trail fahren, wer bock hat mitzufahren werd so gegen 17.15 auf`m Gipfel sein und gegen halb dann runterfahren, vielleicht sieht man sich ja...

mfg Michael


----------



## waldman (26. August 2007)

hi there.

bin wieder zurück ausm urlaub. hier hat sich ja einiges getan.  prima.
bin montag abend auch da, an der jugendherberge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke Lion (26. August 2007)

Servus,

war heute zum ersten Mal auf dem neuen Trail. Ist sehr schön zu fahren, habt ihr gut gemacht!

Gruß


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. August 2007)

Kann morgen leider nicht-meine Eltern sind ja noch am Start. Die dürfen noch nicht allein durch die Großstadt ziehen...sind halt Dorfies, wie ich 

MfG


----------



## marc (27. August 2007)

...wollte mich mal wieder "zurückmelden" da ich ja quasi als "verschollen" galt  

...bikemässig mach ich noch langsam weil ich bergab noch "optische" defizite hab (hast direkt mal die Chance mich bergab zu überholen @Benjamin )

und zum Trail werd ich von allem bikern die ich treffe angesprochen....macht also die Runde und wird sehr positiv aufgenommen    ...dürft stolz sein auf das Machwerk! Weiter so...

Gruß Marc


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (27. August 2007)

marc schrieb:


> ...wollte mich mal wieder "zurückmelden" da ich ja quasi als "verschollen" galt
> 
> ...bikemässig mach ich noch langsam weil ich bergab noch "optische" defizite hab (hast direkt mal die Chance mich bergab zu überholen @Benjamin )
> 
> ...




Naja. Hauptsache Deine Augen machen keine Probleme mehr!
Aber leider muss ich Dir sagen, dass Du auch mit gesunden Augen "optische" Defizite hast 

MfG


----------



## waldman (27. August 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Aber leider muss ich Dir sagen, dass Du auch mit gesunden Augen "optische" Defizite hast



also der war sehr gut.
für en fischkopf sogar GENIAL


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (27. August 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> also der war sehr gut.
> für en fischkopf sogar GENIAL



auch Muschelschubser genannt!


----------



## marc (27. August 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Naja. Hauptsache Deine Augen machen keine Probleme mehr!
> Aber leider muss ich Dir sagen, dass Du auch mit gesunden Augen "optische" Defizite hast
> 
> MfG




WER hat mein Cheetah vorn Baum gesetzt??? 

und Ansgar!!! was fällst Du mir in Rücken....mit dir geh ich nochmal nach PdS...

Alles Spalter!


----------



## Deleted 87531 (27. August 2007)

Abend,

komme grad vom Trail 

Arne`s Anlieger hab ich mal bissle eingefärbt, hoffe des hilfe ein wenig bzw. ist überhaupt erkennbar ^^ aber seht (vielleicht ) selbst.

@ Arne & Ansgar ich habs im eifer des gefechts verplant die Farbe zu bunkern,
 werd aber bei der nächsten Bauaktion nochmal welche mitbringen...


mfg 


michael


----------



## speiche (27. August 2007)

bin den trail auch eben gefahren. sehr cool! dank auch an den langhaarigen kollegen mit dem kona, der mir oben erklärt hat, wo´s eigentlich lang geht (falls er hier unterwegs ist)


----------



## Windspalter (28. August 2007)

Gibt es eventuell für den Trail GPS Daten für´s Garmin?
Erwarte täglich mein neues Bike und würde es dann gerne testen gehen.
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juh (28. August 2007)

> bin den trail auch eben gefahren. sehr cool! dank auch an den langhaarigen kollegen mit dem kona, der mir oben erklärt hat, wo´s eigentlich lang geht (falls er hier unterwegs ist)



#hattest du ein ransom? und der konafahrer einen hund? dann solltest du an deinen augen arbeiten - lange haare hab ich nun wirklich nicht   

und allgemein: das steilstück ganz am anfang find ich momentan etwas unglücklich, ich fand das eigentlich schön am anfang, wo noch keine kurve mittendrindrin war - den linksanlieger konnte ich bisher nie fahren, irgendwie hats mich davor jedesmal gelegt...  
was soll eigentlich mit dem matschloch noch passieren - so wirklich flüssig find ichs da leider noch ned, plant ihr da irgendwas?
ist auf jeden fall sehr gut, wie das mit bauen funktioniert!


----------



## waldman (28. August 2007)

das obere steilstück wird noch komplett mit kurven und stufen umgebaut, so dass alles flüssiger fahrbar sein wird. (das braucht aber noch zeit)
die steile direkte linie fahrbar zu lassen wird wohl nicht möglich sein da das alles in sehr schneller zeit extrem ausgefahren/ausgewaschen sein wird. man sieht jetzt schon dass die stelle immer ruppiger wird. und im endeffekt ist es nur noch ein lenkerfesthalten das unspaßig höhenmeter vernichtet.
sollten viele leute da sein die unbedingt geradeaus runter fahren dann kann man da nochmal drüber reden.

derzeit wird erstmal das untere stück komplett fertig gestellt.
morgen werde ich wieder am bauen sein. und zwar an dem stück über der letzten rinne kurz vor der jugendherberge.


----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2007)

huhu, 
würde au gerne mal wieder beim bauen helfen, aber da ich momentnan arbeiten muss (will mir viele tolle neue sachen kaufen) ist es bei mir nich möglich immer nach freiburg zu kommen. 

ich finde das obere stück ohne kurven aber au besser, einfach geradeaus durchbrettern ^^ und hoppern darf es doch au - wir haben ja federweg.
... find ich halt^^


----------



## waldman (28. August 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich finde das obere stück ohne kurven aber au besser, einfach geradeaus durchbrettern ^^ und hoppern darf es doch au - wir haben ja federweg.
> ... find ich halt^^



das hat für mich weder was mit fahrtechnik noch mit spaß gemeinsam. 
geschmäcker sind aber bekanntlich verschieden. 


*wegen bauen:
ich bin morgen nachmittag am bauen (d.h. ab ein oder zwei uhr).
vormittag evtl auch schon, kann ich aber nicht sicher sagen wann und ob überhaupt.*


----------



## Deleted 87531 (28. August 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> das hat für mich weder was mit fahrtechnik noch mit spaß gemeinsam.
> geschmäcker sind aber bekanntlich verschieden.
> 
> 
> ...




Abend,

werd morgen mittag mal vorbeischauen

mfg


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. August 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> huhu,
> würde au gerne mal wieder beim bauen helfen, aber da ich momentnan arbeiten muss (will mir viele tolle neue sachen kaufen) ist es bei mir nich möglich immer nach freiburg zu kommen.
> 
> ich finde das obere stück ohne kurven aber au besser, einfach geradeaus durchbrettern ^^ und hoppern darf es doch au - wir haben ja federweg.
> ... find ich halt^^



Biker mit 888 Federgabeln o.ä. haben hier nichts zu melden. Für die is doch alles Autobahn...  

MfG

PS: Mein neuer Helm ist unterwegs


----------



## Sasquatch (28. August 2007)

Hallo Lebowski,
wollen am Freitag wieder am Trail buddeln.Wer Zeit und Lust hat ist eingeladen eine Schaufel mitzubringen 
Das Werkzeugpuzzle ist noch nicht geklärt,habe aber die Nummern bekommen.
Melde mich nochmal wegen der Eurobike.

Gruß, Sasquatch


----------



## speedjunk (28. August 2007)

juh schrieb:


> und allgemein: das steilstück ganz am anfang find ich momentan etwas unglücklich, ich fand das eigentlich schön am anfang, wo noch keine kurve mittendrindrin war - den linksanlieger konnte ich bisher nie fahren, irgendwie hats mich davor jedesmal gelegt...


hä? gibts da was neues?oder bist du einfach nur zu schnell???


----------



## speedjunk (28. August 2007)

vielleicht sollte ma die kurven noch ein bisschen höher bauen??? 



waldman schrieb:


> das obere steilstück wird noch komplett mit kurven und stufen umgebaut, so dass alles flüssiger fahrbar sein wird. (das braucht aber noch zeit)
> die steile direkte linie fahrbar zu lassen wird wohl nicht möglich sein da das alles in sehr schneller zeit extrem ausgefahren/ausgewaschen sein wird. man sieht jetzt schon dass die stelle immer ruppiger wird. und im endeffekt ist es nur noch ein lenkerfesthalten das unspaßig höhenmeter vernichtet.
> sollten viele leute da sein die unbedingt geradeaus runter fahren dann kann man da nochmal drüber reden.
> 
> ...


 
ja und von was für stufen is hier denn die rede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (29. August 2007)

speedjunk schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte ma die kurven noch ein bisschen höher bauen???
> 
> 
> 
> ja und von was für stufen is hier denn die rede?




die anlieger immer nur höher zu bauen ist wohl keine lösung dafür dass leute davor stürzen  
nochmal: der trail soll schon nicht zu schwer sein. soll aber für alle ne kleine herausforderung darstellen. auch für gute fahrer/downhiller wie für touren fahrer. wenn man dann in jede kurve einen riesen anlieger baut dann macht das den guten fahrern irgendwann keinen spaß mehr.
deshalb: mich freut es echt dass jetzt so viele mitbauen und interesse am ausbau des trails haben. aber bitte nur dann bauen wenn basti, arne, boris oder ich dabei sind. wir wissen direkt vom förster was geht und was nicht geht und wir haben alle in ungefähr die selben vorstellungen vom trail und haben schon oft darüber geredet.



in dem steilen stück denk ich dass wir stufen einbauen müssen, um der erosion vorzubeugen. wie wir uns das genau vorstellen müssen wir mal vor ort erklären.

*ja genau boris:
am freitag wird auch wieder gebuddelt. *


----------



## speedjunk (29. August 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> die anlieger immer nur höher zu bauen ist wohl keine lösung dafür dass leute davor stürzen
> nochmal: der trail soll schon nicht zu schwer sein. soll aber für alle ne kleine herausforderung darstellen. auch für gute fahrer/downhiller wie für touren fahrer. wenn man dann in jede kurve einen riesen anlieger baut dann macht das den guten fahrern irgendwann keinen spaß mehr.
> deshalb: mich freut es echt dass jetzt so viele mitbauen und interesse am ausbau des trails haben. aber bitte nur dann bauen wenn basti, arne, boris oder ich dabei sind. wir wissen direkt vom förster was geht und was nicht geht und wir haben alle in ungefähr die selben vorstellungen vom trail und haben schon oft darüber geredet.


hä? definiere: gute fahrer. ich dachte anlieger wären dazu da um mehr speed zu bekommen und nicht um die leut auszubremsen kein touren fahrer nützt die dinger so wie n ordentlicher verter, oda?
aber ja ne is schon klar, auf der einen seite soll das kein kindergarten werden da-haste meine 200% zustimmung und andererseits soll das eine jedermann abfahrt werden. wenn da auch nasenbohrer(zitat klausmann) mit spass runterfahren können sollen und die "guten fahrer" auch, frag ich mich wie ihr/wir da die schere wieder zukriegen sollen?


noch was zu den ästchen im unteren drittel: ich fänds einfach schade wenn man jetzt jedem bisschen airtime das es auf diesem weg noch gibt vorneweg mal n riegel vorschiebt in form von irgendwelchen barrikaden. gut, wenn man die anlieger, die da entstehen sollen ordentlich macht, hab ich da echt gar kein problem damit. für mich klingt das aber irgendwie so, dass die möglichst ausbremsen sollen - was ich davon halte? siehe oben!


----------



## juh (29. August 2007)

speedjunk schrieb:


> hä? gibts da was neues?oder bist du einfach nur zu schnell???



is von allem ein bisschen: mal war ich zu schnell, mal war was neu gebaut, mal war ich schliocht zu dumm, den anlieger zu treffen.  
höherbauen der anlieger halt ich auch nicht für die lösung: irgendwann wird die strecke schlicht zu schnell - das tempo, das man da jetzt schon fahren kann, reicht völlig aus. würde man da momentan vollgas fahren, und da kommt jemand entgegen oder sonstwas, wärs auch jetzt gefährlich... man muss es echt nicht übertreiben.
außerdem stimmt auch das, was waldman sagt: ich finds langweilig, wenns nicht auch satücke gibt, an denen ich meine probleme hab und wo ich knobeln muss-könnte ich überall mit vollgas reinknallen, wärs irgendwie fad...

gruß, jörg


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. August 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *ja genau boris:
> am freitag wird auch wieder gebuddelt. *



Moin Moin

Freitag kann ich leider nicht. s.o. (Eltern und so ) Aber Samstag würd es wohl passen.

Wegen der "Bremsschikane" vor dem Sprung: Ich denke, dass die ganze Linie geändert werden könnte. Jetzt geht es Vollgas geradeaus und plötzlich gehts links und rechts durch die Anlieger. Da könnte man bestimmt vorher die Wegführung ändern (Alternativroute?). Aber Arne hat ja schon angekündigt, dass die Schikane so nicht bleibt.

Und Airtime hat man doch auch mit der Schikane, oder!? 
MfG


----------



## speedjunk (29. August 2007)

juh schrieb:


> würde man da momentan vollgas fahren, und da kommt jemand entgegen oder sonstwas, wärs auch jetzt gefährlich... man muss es echt nicht übertreiben.



 that might be right man



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Und Airtime hat man doch auch mit der Schikane, oder!?



jup - bis jetzt. was ich aus der diskussion raushör ist aber, dass sich das ändern soll???!!!???


----------



## speiche (29. August 2007)

juh schrieb:


> #hattest du ein ransom? und der konafahrer einen hund? dann solltest du an deinen augen arbeiten - lange haare hab ich nun wirklich nicht



ne, bin mit nem blauen wheeler unterwegs. und der konafahrer hatte keinen hund, ausser er hatte ihn im rucksack versteckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (29. August 2007)

der trail ist noch längst nicht fertig.

zu der schikane: das stück davor wollen wir noch mit langen anliegern ausbauen so dass die schikane dann besser rein passt.
es steht aber definitiv fest dass an dieser stelle etwas stehen bleibt das einen ausbremst:
1. wegen der kuppe danach
2. weil man nach der kuppe im 90° winkel auf einen recht viel befahrenen forstweg knallt (evtl muss da nochmal so was ähnliches hin)
der forstweg ist recht viel befahren weil es der zufahrtsweg ist für die windkraftanlagen.

und da ich im moment kein bock hab jeden zweiten tag die schikane zu verändern bleibt die auch erstmal da ! so wie sie ist.
ich sehe eh das problem das ihr mit der schikane habt eh nicht. die tut einem nix. aber führt dazu dass man aufmerksamer den weg (auf dem andere waldnutzer sein könnten) kreuzt. außerdem führt sie dazu dass biker, die die strecke nicht kennen, stark abbremsen und somit an der kuppe nicht ausgehebelt werden. mit >15cm federweg unterm arsch kann man auch sitzend über die kuppe und es passiert wohl nichts. es fahren aber auch viele xc fahrer mit hardtails und 10cm runter (mit großer sicherheit die absolute mehrheit). und ein folgenschwerer sturz wäre ziemlich sicher das ende des trails.
das wurde aber schon ein paar mal von arne so ähnlich erklärt. und ich sehe das genau so.

wir können uns also entscheiden: entweder bauen wir die sache sicher und mit geregeltem tempo und haben lange spaß dran. oder wir bauen ne oberkrasse voll coole heizerstrecke und reissen sie dann in drei monaten wieder ab !

zum guten fahrer und anlieger:
ein guter fahrer kommt auch schnell durch ne kurve ohne anlieger.
so war dar obere teil des unteren stücks von mir gedacht (und ist jetz auch wieder so: hab heut den zusätzlich gebauten anlieger in der linkskurve "renaturiert"). die kurvenradien haben nämlich so gepasst dass man voll durch den rechtsanlieger schießen konnte und dann mit leichtem anbremsen schön durch die linkskurve durch konnte. ohne groß geschwindigkeit zu verlieren. der zusätzliche anlieger hat nur dazu geführt dass man nicht mehr bremsen musste und einfach durchspengeln konnte. an dieser stelle ist das dazu noch gefährlich: fliegt man aus dem anlieger oben raus hat man keine chance mehr zu bremsen und fliegt voll an den dicken baum.
ist da kein anlieger spürt man schon früh wie man aus der kurve getragen wird und kann dementsprechend noch bremsen.
außerdem lernt man sich auf seine reifen zu verlassen und spürt wie lange sie halten. (die grenze ist mit der richtigen technik nämlich weiter weg als man denkt)

im unteren teil werden wieder ein bis zwei solcher kurven folgen.
nur um dem bau von anliegern vorzuwirken: wenn da keiner ist, dann gehört da auch keiner hin.

nur mit anlieger geht der reiz einer solchen strecke schnell verloren. und das wollen wir alle nicht.

was ich noch sagen muss zu airtime und speed:
in dem trail sind einige sehr sehr schnelle abschnitte (besonders das flachstück mit den wellen drin, wenn man hier aktiv durchtretet erreicht man geschwindigkeiten die sehr hoch sind) vor diesem stück ist auch wieder eine kuppe. bei der ist man recht lange in der luft, wenn man schnell ist und abspringt.
außerdem ist das kein bikepark.
wer airtime sucht, findet die im bombenloch bzw am hip im hohlweg. für die meisten steht hier mehr als genug rum.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (30. August 2007)

Hoi,

wann soll denn mal wieder gebuddelt werden???


----------



## [email protected] (30. August 2007)

ist jmd am samstag am buddeln?

da hätte ich endlich mal wieder zeit.


----------



## bigbadone (30. August 2007)

am Samstag wäre ich auch dabei!  
Wie schauts bei den TrailBauMeistern aus?

Gruß


----------



## waldman (30. August 2007)

K4$uL schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> wann soll denn mal wieder gebuddelt werden???



ich werd morgen am bauen sein.
und zwar müssen im ganz unteren teil noch mindenstens zwei kurven ausgebaut werden. und an der durchfahrung von dem loch muss die ausfahrt bissel flüssiger gebaut werden.

was am samstag ist weiß ich noch nicht, sorry.
samstag könnte man dann das stück oberhalb der schikane machen, wenn wir da bauen.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (30. August 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> ich werd morgen am bauen sein.
> und zwar müssen im ganz unteren teil noch mindenstens zwei kurven ausgebaut werden. und an der durchfahrung von dem loch muss die ausfahrt bissel flüssiger gebaut werden.
> 
> Muss morgen bis mittags arbeiten, hätte so aber ab 1600 zeit, wenn des deiner zeitlichen planung entspricht bin ich dabei.
> ...


----------



## speedjunk (30. August 2007)

wann bisch da waldmann?


----------



## waldman (31. August 2007)

heut nachmittag sind wir da.

treffen uns um zwölf uhr an der jugendherberge


----------



## Deleted 87531 (31. August 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> heut nachmittag sind wir da.
> 
> treffen uns um zwölf uhr an der jugendherberge




Da ich erst ab vier in etwa Zeit hab werd ich mal auf gut Glück vorbeikommen und schauen ob noch jemand da ist, ach ja werd mal bissle Farbe zum Werkzeugbunker tun, nur für alle Fälle 


mfg


----------



## Deleted 87531 (31. August 2007)

Bin leider immernoch bei der Arbeit wird also wohl nix bei mir für heute 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (31. August 2007)

haben heut recht viel gebaut bekommen.
der abschnitt vor der schikane wurd komplett umgelegt. kann aber auch noch so wie früher gefahren werden (wie von einigen im allgemeinen gewünscht).

morgen, samstag, wird von uns niemand da sein. trotzdem vielen dank an alle die dabei gewesen wären.


----------



## speedjunk (1. September 2007)

ja leider hats gestern bei mir auch nicht hingehauen - wär gern hinzu gekommen. naja next time denn. bin ja gespannt auf die schikanen und veränderungen


----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (1. September 2007)

hi waldman ! 

hab ma n paar fragen an dich : ist das der trail mit dem anlieger als einstig auf dem rollsplit stück ganz oben am rosskopf ? und noch was du kennst mich auch bist der devinci fahrer ? bin der wo immer mit euch phil timo und co. im bombenloch war ( der mim stinky olivgrün ) würden gerne morgen auch bauen mein bruder und ich also melde dich via forum falls ihr morgen auch schaufeln wollt wär cool. 

forever 2 wheels


----------



## waldman (1. September 2007)

hi muggn (wie heißtn du in echt ? )
ja ich kenn dich.
morgen werden wir leider nicht bauen.
bin da auf der eurobike und die andern haben auch keine zeit.

ja du meinst den richtigen trail. am anfang des threads ist eine karte auf der der verlauf eingezeichnet ist.

geht doch morgen fahren und berichtet wie ihrs bis jetzt findet.
falls ihr von unten hochlaufen wollt: der einstieg ist an der kreuzung an der jugendherberge. (dreisam, höhe stadion)
viel spaß.

ansgar


----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (1. September 2007)

heisse in echt markus 
ja man geh morgen auf jeden fall ma da runter shreddern und berichte aber da, da nich mit sprüngen und so zu rechnen ist wie ich gelesen habe wirds wohl eher n downhill track mit vielen kurven oder ? 

is jedenfalls eh geiler !!!!!! es gehta ja bekanntlich nichts übers driften..........


----------



## waldman (1. September 2007)

mugggggggggnnnn schrieb:


> da nich mit sprüngen und so zu rechnen ist wie ich gelesen habe wirds wohl eher n downhill track mit vielen kurven oder ?
> 
> is jedenfalls eh geiler !!!!!! es gehta ja bekanntlich nichts übers driften..........



rischtisch. lass krachen !


----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (2. September 2007)

Kommt heute gegen 14 uhr jemand mit auf den Trail?


----------



## Deleted 87531 (2. September 2007)

mugggggggggnnnn schrieb:


> Kommt heute gegen 14 uhr jemand mit auf den Trail?





Servus, ja hatte vor so gegen 14.00Uhr auf`m Gipfel zu sein.


mfg
Michael


----------



## Ton1 (2. September 2007)

ich hoffe das ich es schaffe gegn 14uhr wenn nich wird man sich sicher auf dem trail treffen!gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ton1 (2. September 2007)

also ich werde auch gegen 14 uhr oben sein!!bis später


----------



## Deleted 87531 (2. September 2007)

Hi,

komme grad vom Trail, als erstes mal  jungs, die Änderungen im unteren Stück finde ich gut gelungen.
Ebenso die Alternativ Linie etwas weiter oben, war ganz überrascht   und musste erst nochmal hochschieben um die zu fahren, war aber auch 
Der Trail wird immer atraktiver, auch für Wanderer  , mir kammen 2 Gruppen beim runterschreddern entgegen  , hab die natürlich erstmal vorbeigelassen und gegrüßt und ein ,    geerntet  

Also nochmal   für den letzten Bautrupp, bin beim nächsten mal hoffentlich wieder dabei.

@mugggggggggnnnn & Ton1 entweder wir ham uns verpasst oder einfach nur übersehen  ^^, next Time...

mfg


----------



## Ton1 (2. September 2007)

Hi! wir waren so gegen halb 3 bis 3 oben sind aber das erste stück nicht gefahren sonder beim linksanlieger auf den trail und haben uns total verfahren,das einzige wo ich sagen kann was ich gut fand war ein rechts und ein ganz schöner enger 180C linksanlieger, dann sind wir bei der ersten forstweg überquerung nach rechts in einen sehr engen und durchwachsenen (ohne Bäume nur busch)trail und dann immer weiter und schließlich waren wir an einem cafe aber ich nehme mal schwer an das dass nicht der trail war das muss mir dann mal einer zeigen!!

mfg Flo


----------



## tobix (2. September 2007)

Standing ovations::::das muss ich mir jetzt auch mal anschaun. hört sich ja toll an .. und endlich mal konnten ideen umgesetzt werden.. sonst  wäre wieder ein stückerl bikerherz und enthusiasmus gestorben. Und auch ein Dank an den Revierförster.


----------



## nobs (2. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

tja ist schon komisch wie die Treats manchmal explodieren, ich habe mir heute mal eure arbeit angeschaut und muß sagen alle achtung super Arbeit  ein Dank an alle beteiligten läuft gut und hat immer wieder eine nette abwechsselung zu bieten, was mich aber besonders freut ist das der Trail eine nätürlichkeit behällt die einfach nur noch unterstützt wird. auch ein dank an den Förster der das ermöglicht mit einen verständniss und weitblick.
gruß nobs


----------



## PräsidentThoma (3. September 2007)

@ton1: ich hab doch gesagt: immer geradeaus..an der stelle gehts dann zwischen den 2 breiten wegen leicht bergauf.da reinfahren.nächstes mal klappts bestimmt!*thumbs up*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (3. September 2007)

so hab die Eurobike übrestanden und bin wieder in Freiburg! Waren echt anstrengende 7 Tage (mit Auf- und Abbau)!!!

leider pissts heut vollgas, wollt mit eigentlich mal anschauen was so passiert ist. hört sich aber gut an!
Na ja wenns morgen auch noch regnet wirds halt im Regen abgefahren ;-)

Gruß
Arne


----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (5. September 2007)

hi leutz !!

werde morgen mal den RICHTIGEN trail fahrn aber der anfang war schon mal cool. jetzt ne frage weiss jemand zufällig was son stinknormaler spaten mit langem holzstiel im baumarkt kostet ???? wär cool 

forever 2 wheels


----------



## waldman (5. September 2007)

son spaten is nich teuer.
wir brauchen aber bald einen. im wald sind derzeit zwei versteckt. einer davon machts nicht mehr lange.

aber bitte erstmal nichts im alleingang bauen. 

wann willst denn hoch ?


----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (5. September 2007)

hab einen bekommen fÃ¼r 5 â¬ voll der hammer !!  flo und ich wÃ¼rden gerne morgen mal da runterballern mit euch habt ihr/du zeit ?
p.s wÃ¼rde eh nich ohne den bauherrn bauen


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (5. September 2007)

wegen Leuten wie dir kommt der Sport in so einen Verruf


----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (5. September 2007)

ich tue wenigstens was für den sport


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (5. September 2007)

definiere deinen Sport; ich nutze die Singletrails rund um Freiburg und treffe heufig Wanderer, klar mach ich da langsamer und bin freundlich, trotzdem haben die meißtens eine etwas negative Einstellung gegenüber Bikern. Wir haben schon genug Probleme, wie unkontolliertes Brettern (Brettern ist ok, dann aber auch an Stellen, an denen man vor einer wandernden Kleinfamilie noch bremsen kann) und diese ganzen schwachsinnigen Umweltzerstörungs-Vorwürfe (Bremsspuren und eben neue Scneisen im Wald).
Wenn man die 2m Regel kippen will (das verstehe ich unter "etwas für den Sport tuen"), dann sollte man sich auch entsprechend verhalten.

(sorry, das gehört in ein anderes Forum, ist echt offtopic und ich führe das hier auch nicht weiter aus)


----------



## waldman (5. September 2007)

mugggggggggnnnn schrieb:


> hab einen bekommen für 5  voll der hammer !!  flo und ich würden gerne morgen mal da runterballern mit euch habt ihr/du zeit ?
> p.s würde eh nich ohne den bauherrn bauen



zeit ist vorhanden.
also lass mal was abmachen.
ich hab zeit bis abends. da wollt ich dann aufd bmx bahn.
mit was für bikes seit ihr unterwegs ?


----------



## Ton1 (6. September 2007)

Hi waldman!ich bin der bruder von mugen!
wir wollten so gegen 13 uhr los weil er bis dahin noch arbeitete und wir fahren mit den großen bikes ich melde mich so gegen 12 uhr nochmal wenn ich mit ihm gesprochen habe !!
bis dahin GRuß Flo


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (6. September 2007)

tach! Da ich meine letzten 2 Posts leider net löschen kann muss ich nochmal offtopic gehen. Ich hab da gestern total überreagiert. Hatte einen beschissenen Tag, bin am Schauinsland gestürzt und hab dabei ein Hinterbau-Lager und mein Handy zertrümmert => ins Tal schieben und dort ne Telefonzelle suchen. Dann kamen noch ein paar Wanderer vorbei, die eine elends lange Diskussion führen wollten (ich habs geschafft halbwegs nett zu bleiben....). 
Alles in allem wars ein beschissener Tag und ich entschuldige mich besonders beim Markus, ders abbekommen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (6. September 2007)

Ton1 schrieb:


> Hi waldman!ich bin der bruder von mugen!
> wir wollten so gegen 13 uhr los weil er bis dahin noch arbeitete und wir fahren mit den großen bikes ich melde mich so gegen 12 uhr nochmal wenn ich mit ihm gesprochen habe !!
> bis dahin GRuß Flo



ohja. dann werd ich auch mal mein großes bike mitnehmen. 

hab dir meine nummer geschickt. meldet euch einfach nochmal.


----------



## phreak (6. September 2007)

so, hier nun ein kleiner bericht über den rosskopf trail von dem Fraktur Magazin.

http://www.fraktur-magazin.de/

Freeriden in Freiburg
Der Rosskopf-Trail - Spotcheck


----------



## waldman (6. September 2007)

ha, sehr cooler bericht. danke für die lorbeeren.  
das gibt ansporn nächste woche die schaufel in die hand zu nehmen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. September 2007)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! 

Bin gestern Abend die Strecke wieder gefahren. Da hat sich ja wieder einiges getan. SAUBER. Mein Dank gilt allen Beteiligten.

Werde morgen nochmal fahren. Leider reicht meine Zeit nur für eine kleine Rosskopf-Runde. START: 13.00 Uhr

MfG

@ansgar: Die paar Klicks haben sich wirklich gelohnt.  Viel Glück fürs Rennen am WE


----------



## [email protected] (7. September 2007)

hey benni, eventl komm ich da au hoch wenn du nix dagegen hast^^ will au fahren ^^

wenn du um 13 uhr losfährst, wielang brauchst dann hoch? ich brauch 1,5h  muss dann timen wann ich losschieben muss


----------



## Racer86 (7. September 2007)

das nen ich doch mal nen feinen bericht über den trail   

ansgar hau rein aufm rennen und mach se um die säcke 

wollte morgen auch evtl mal auf den trail aber wir werden wohl auch das meiste hochschieben mim dhler, falls noch jemand bock hat könnt ma sich ja zusammentun...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. September 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hey benni, eventl komm ich da au hoch wenn du nix dagegen hast^^ will au fahren ^^
> 
> wenn du um 13 uhr losfährst, wielang brauchst dann hoch? ich brauch 1,5h  muss dann timen wann ich losschieben muss



Hi Niklas

Hab nix dagegen  Bring sicherheitshalber die Helmcam mit!

Ich denke, dass ich gemütlich ne Stunde hoch brauche. 

MfG


----------



## [email protected] (7. September 2007)

ok, dann pack ich die helmcam ein. bis morgen dann. bzw kannst du mri mal noch deine handynr. geben?


----------



## Deleted 87531 (8. September 2007)

Abend,

ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mal eure Helmcam aufnahmen ins netz stellen könnt/ wollt, fänds mal ganz interessant...


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. September 2007)

muss man schauen. habs mir eben ma angeschaut was wir heute so gefilmt haben. strecke kommt leider nich so toll rüber. und am schluss haben wir ja shice gebaut, gell? 

muss noch bearbeitet werden und dann ma schauen 

morgen jmd aufm trail?


----------



## Deleted 87531 (8. September 2007)

Jo werd denke ich morgen mittag mal fahren gehen so gegen 15uhr vielleicht



Moin, also ich werd so gegen 14Uhr oben sein,

13Uhr aufstieg (schieben^^) ab der Juhe...


----------



## PräsidentThoma (9. September 2007)

ja, werd heute auch gegen 15.00 fahren.evtl auch früher.


----------



## [email protected] (9. September 2007)

dann bin ich um die uhrzeit rum wohl au mal da.


----------



## [email protected] (9. September 2007)

so:
1. video von heute:

http://rapidshare.com/files/54489464/VID0013.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/54493125/VID0013.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/54496860/VID0013.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/54498314/VID0013.part4.rar



und 2. video von heute mit kasul:
http://rapidshare.com/files/54501856/VID0012.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/54504396/VID0012.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/54505904/VID0012.part3.rar


----------



## Deleted 87531 (9. September 2007)

Des wäre super wenn des heute noch reinstellen könntest, wenns net zuviel umstände macht. Bin bis Freitag weg und würds mir schon mal gerne anschauen...

Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal...



Noch am ziehen...^^

Also den ersten & dritten Teil hab ich schon aber  der 2. dauert, leider...    


So nun hab ich alles danke nommal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. September 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so:
> 1. video von heute:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/54489464/VID0013.part1.rar
> ...



schöne Videos 

Besonders hat Anja und mir der Teil gefallen, wo die Waldblumen gedüngt werden... 

MfG


----------



## kijan (10. September 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so:
> 1. video von heute:
> ...


Nice! Interessante 3. Linie ganz unten...


----------



## [email protected] (10. September 2007)

wenn du die letzten paar meter meinst... die waren so nich ganz gewollt, da war bissl improvisiert ^^


----------



## waldman (11. September 2007)

schön dass der trail so gut ankommt.  

*am mittwoch, also morgen, werden basti und ich wieder bauen gehn.
nachmittags ab zwei uhr.*
wir wollten an das gerade bergabstück nach der st. wendelinskapelle gehen. es soll so werden wie das stück vor der schikane.

edit: niklas, lad die videos doch bitte noch bei megaupload rauf. bei rapidshare muss man nach jedem download 40 minuten warten bis man wieder runterladen darf.


----------



## Krischaan (11. September 2007)

Erst mal  zu der ganzen Aktion hier!


waldman schrieb:


> edit: niklas, lad die videos doch bitte noch bei megaupload rauf. bei rapidshare muss man nach jedem download 40 minuten warten bis man wieder runterladen darf.


Tipp: wenn man nach dem download kurz offline geht kann man anschließend direkt weiterrunterladen (so ging's bei mir jedenfalls)

Gruß Krischan


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (11. September 2007)

hey morgen bauen hört sich gut an! 
muss allerdings sicher bis 3 arbeiten.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. September 2007)

zum bauen schaffe ich es leider nicht... 

aber zum Biken reicht es noch. Start ist um 17.30 Uhr am SWR-Gebäude

@Ansgar, Basti und die anderen Buddler: Werden dann an der Kapelle hochkommen. Vielleicht können wir ja noch mit anpacken, wenns zeitlich passt! ...und danach wird noch ne gemeinsame Abfahrt gemacht


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2007)

jo, wegen rapidshare... eigentl reichts wenn ihr kurz router neu startet damit ihr neue ip bekommt, aber ich lads trotzdem noch schnell bei megaupload hoch.

so hier das video vom ka$ul (megaupload):
http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=2AKYDGQ2

und des andere kommt au noch...

achja:
wenn jmd lust hat die videos mal zu schneiden... nur zu, ich bin zu faul XD


----------



## phreak (11. September 2007)

hallo leute wer fährt heute? werde gegen 5 an der juhe loslaufen also wer mitkommen will kann gerne dann da aufkreuzen!
greetz!


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2007)

so des 2. video nun bei megaupload:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8JFX3RAL

öhm jo, ich war heute ^^ hab 3 gesehen. mit 2 hab ich kurz geredet, der eine war muggggn XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docMartin (12. September 2007)

Jau, der dritte war wahrscheinlich ich! (braunes Canyon) Musst entschuldigen, bin normalerweise nicht so ein Stoffel, aber war gestern etwas angekotzt von der Arbeit und wollte nur noch meine Runde drehen und denn nach Haus!

Aber ich muss sagen, der Trail hat meine Laune doch schon stark gebessert, der rockt echt! Würd auch meine Hilfe anbieten, nur kann ich nicht so früh von der Arbeit verschwinden, vor allerfrühstens 16 Uhr ist da nichts zu machen!
Bin auch Werkzeugtechnisch gut ausgestattet (besser gesagt, leih ich mir halt von meinem Vadder), vom Pickel über Motorsense und -säge alles da!

Na denn, frohes Pickeln heut Mittag!


----------



## kijan (12. September 2007)

Fahren heute: Treffpunkt 17.30 SWR.


----------



## waldman (12. September 2007)

wir haben heute mal den förster im wald getroffen:
wir müssen eindeutig was verändern an den stellen an denen der trail waldwege kreuzt.
hier werden wir richtige bremsschikanen einbauen müssen, so bald wie möglich (so ähnlich wie die an der St. Wendelins-Kapelle).

Also bitte an den betreffenden Stellen langsam fahren. Erstmal weils zu gefährlich ist so schnell auf Waldwege zu brettern (da versteh ich den Förster voll und ganz) und dann auch weil sich in Zukunft an den entsprechenden Stellen etwas ändern wird.

*Achtung:
in der steilen Passage nach der St.Wendelins Kapelle wurde heut gebaut. Also langsam ran fahren und erstmal anschaun. Im oberen Teil liegen auch ein paar Baumstämme aufm Weg. Die sind dazu da den neuen Verlauf der Strecke anzuzeigen.*


----------



## lengaijogi (13. September 2007)

hey jungs und mädel,

war richtig gut gestern!!!


----------



## kijan (13. September 2007)

lengaijogi schrieb:


> war richtig gut gestern!!!


Schließe mich an  - bis auf die Wespe! Bin heute einäugig!:kotz:


----------



## phreak (13. September 2007)

fährt jemand von euch heute? oder bauen, würde mich eventl. anschliessen!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. September 2007)

kijan schrieb:


> Schließe mich an  - bis auf die Wespe! Bin heute einäugig!:kotz:



gute besserung!


----------



## mangolassi (13. September 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> wir müssen eindeutig was verändern an den stellen an denen der trail waldwege kreuzt.
> hier werden wir richtige bremsschikanen einbauen müssen, so bald wie möglich (so ähnlich wie die an der St. Wendelins-Kapelle).
> [/B]



ooch menno  
hoffentlich ist so bald wie möglich nicht so bald


----------



## [email protected] (13. September 2007)

phreak schrieb:


> fährt jemand von euch heute? oder bauen, würde mich eventl. anschliessen!



ich nich, hab die nase voll vom hochschieben ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (13. September 2007)

mangolassi schrieb:


> ooch menno
> hoffentlich ist so bald wie möglich nicht so bald



"bald" wird am montag/dienstag sein. sorry.

ich finds au zum


----------



## Ton1 (13. September 2007)

hi!!
wollte fragen ob jemand mit am samstag vormittag gegen 10-11 uhr mit hoch kommt?

gruß Flo


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (14. September 2007)

wird dann auch die Überquerung am Steilstück nach der st. Vendelins Kapelle gedrosselt? Ich meine diese schöne Kante, an der man kaum was machen muss um ein bisl airtime zu bekommen???? Ich find das ist eine der schönsten unbearbeiteten Stellen am ganzen Rosskopf, praktisch ein Naturdenkmal!


----------



## Deleted 87531 (15. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


endlich wieder in Freiburg... 

morgen jmd lust fahren zu gehen??? könnt man ja was ausmachen hab noch keine vorstellung darüber wann ich gehe...

mfg


----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2007)

ich komm wahrscheinlich mit 2 freunden. wissen aber au noch nich wann wir gehen.


----------



## Ton1 (15. September 2007)

hi leutz wer kommt morgen um 12 rum an den trail (untere sektion) werde oft hochschiebn!!!

@K4$ul cool das du morgrn auch gehst, wie gesagt dann werden wir uns bestimmt mal treffen wir werden von ca 12 uhr bis 17 uhr auf der unteren sektion fahren!bis morgen dann!!
Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87531 (16. September 2007)

Morgen,


ich werd heut gegen 13Uhr fahren gehen wer lust hat ich schieb ab der Juhe dann hoch...

@Ton1 bis später dann...

mfg


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (16. September 2007)

hallo leute!
saugeil daß da ebdlich richtig was abgeht im trailbereich!
wirklich schade daß weder northshores noch kicker erlaubt sind.
mit dem was jetz geht kann ma aber auch echt zufrieden sein.
ein hoch auf den förster!!! 
und natürlich nich zu vergessen thanx for diggin' !!!!!


----------



## PräsidentThoma (16. September 2007)

bin heute um 17.00 aufm gipfel, wenn jemand bo
ck hat


----------



## waldman (17. September 2007)

werde morgen oben sein und die schikanen bauen.
werde versuchen es so zu kennzeichnen dass man es schon von weiter weg sieht.
trotzdem vorsichtig sein. erster und erstmal wichtigster ort für ne schikane ist die große kreuzung vor dem stück zur St Wendelinskapelle.


----------



## mangolassi (18. September 2007)

Ich bin jetzt vielleicht nicht die erste die auf die Idee kommt: aber könnte man nicht den Förster davon überzeugen, wenigstens an ein-zwei übersichtlichen Forstwegkreuzungen statt der Schikanen große orangene Achtung-langsam-Schilder hinzustellen? Z. B. bei ghostbikers Naturdenkmal, da fällt die Forstautobahn nach beiden Seiten leicht ab, so dass schon mal kein Forstwegracer angeschossen kommen kann, Wanderer sind ja nicht so schnell und andere Fahrzeuge sieht man auch gleich, die Stelle ist echt gut einzusehen. Ein bissel vernünftig sind wir ja schon und normale Leute machen ja schon mal die Augen auf wenn sie so ein Schild sehen und den Trail nicht kennen.

Lisa


----------



## waldman (18. September 2007)

nur keine angst. das wird jetz nicht alles so verbaut dass man nich mehr gscheit runter fahren kann.

an der großen kreuzung ist erstmal so wichtig weil wir danach auf einem offiziellen schwarzwaldvereins-wanderweg weiter fahren. hier muss eh langsam gefahren werden.
ansonsten werden wohl noch an allen kreuzungen dementsprechende schilder aufgehängt.


----------



## keroson (19. September 2007)

so, nachdem ich heut mal mit noch so nem cc-schwu** wie ich vom R-Cube Team unterwegs in Freiburg war, sind wir mal hoch zum Rosskopf.
Und was soll ich sagen, dieser Trail hat uns beiden ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert. Ganz großes Lob an die Planer, Erbauer etc. Leider wohn ich n bissle weiter weg, sonst würd ich gerne mal helfen.
Gerade die vielen Anleger im unteren Teil machen richtig viel Spass. 
An ein paar Ecken kann man noch ein bisschen was ausbessern, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das daran noch gearbeitet wird.

Gruß keroson

PS: Wir sind mit cc-race hardtails runter, mit guter Fahrtechnik und griffigen Reifen, kann man richtig schön Gas geben


----------



## waldman (19. September 2007)

vielen dank. solche reaktionen freuen uns/mich immer wieder  

morgen werd ich wieder am bauen sein. auf dass der trail im oberen und mittleren bereich so wird wie im unteren.

die sache mit den schildern hat sich auch erledigt. werden demnächst "achtung kreuzung" schilder aufhängen.


----------



## Chaparral Rider (19. September 2007)

@keroson:seid ihr zu zweit so gegen 17 uhr(oder etwas später) zu dem grillplatz am aussichtsturm gekommen?

bin den trail heute zum ersten mal gefahren und muss auch ein dickes lob an die erbauer und planer aussprechen!der trail macht tierisch spaß und ist auch nicht ganz ohne.denke,dass ich morgen auch nochmal fahren werde.


----------



## keroson (19. September 2007)

wir waren so gegen 15Uhr da, beide Bier-Würfel Triko-Hose an

edit: ich hab mir grad meine Puls-, etc. Werte auf den Pc rübergeladen. unter anderem Höhenmeter. wenn ich nicht völlig blöd bin, geh der Trail ca. *380hm runter*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PräsidentThoma (19. September 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> wir waren so gegen 15Uhr da, beide Bier-Würfel Triko-Hose an
> 
> edit: ich hab mir grad meine Puls-, etc. Werte auf den Pc rübergeladen. unter anderem Höhenmeter. wenn ich nicht völlig blöd bin, geh der Trail ca. *380hm runter*



cool, schön zu wissen.die weglänge hast du nicht auch zufällig?


----------



## keroson (20. September 2007)

nein, leider nicht, ich wollt eigendlich schon immer mal diesen blöden Bike Pod für meine Suunto t6 (hat ich schon als prototyp für nichts  -nein, kann ich nicht vermitteln- ) bestellen, aber irgendwie hmm.. ich könnt mal mein Kumpel fragen, er hat dat gleiche von Polar mit Tacho etc. vielleicht kann er es mal aufem Computer zusammenrechnen.


----------



## Ton1 (20. September 2007)

hi,
ist jemand am samstag und sonntag dabei auf dem Trail?
mit mehr leuten ist es immer lustiger!!

Gruß Flo


----------



## Deleted 87531 (21. September 2007)

Hoi,

werd denke ich am SA & SO dabei sein, kann aber noch nicht genau sagen wies zeitlich ist werd ich morgen dann nochmal editieren...



mfg


----------



## PräsidentThoma (21. September 2007)

das sollte jeder trailbauer haben...

http://www.nsmb.com/gear/dakine_08_07.php


----------



## waldman (21. September 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> das sollte jeder trailbauer haben...
> 
> http://www.nsmb.com/gear/dakine_08_07.php



der builders pack ist wirklich sehr geil.

habe heut mal das stück nach der kapelle provisorisch fertig gebaut.
mit provisorisch meine ich den letzten anlieger. da wollt ich den trail auf die linke seite neben dem weg legen. mir waren dann aber zu viel brombeeren da. die müssen mit schwererem gerät entfernt werden.

bitte in den neuen anliegern nicht mitm hinterrad blockieren. da es bisher nich geregnet hat sind die noch recht locker. aber geil ist das neue stück geworden   bis auf das provisorische ende eben.

und die vorest letzte schikane hab ich auch gebaut. steht nach dem flowigen flachen stück mit den wellen, kurz vor es auf den forstweg geht. an der stelle musste man eh bremsen um nich zu schnell auf den forstweg zu fahren, jetz wird man halt gezwungen. hat sich also nich viel geändert.


----------



## Ton1 (21. September 2007)

Hi!
Wollte nur schnell bescheid sagen dass ich nicht wie gesagt am Samstag und Sonntag auf dem trail bin, sondern nur am Sonntag da ich morgen nach Todtnau fahre!

Also dann bis Sonntag und immer viel Spass!!!


----------



## PräsidentThoma (22. September 2007)

das neue stück ist richtig gut geworden!bins grad 2mal gefahren.


----------



## waldman (22. September 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> das neue stück ist richtig gut geworden!bins grad 2mal gefahren.


dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2007)

bin morgen mittag mit 2 freunden da. dann sieht man sich ja eventl


----------



## kingofdirt (22. September 2007)

so melde mich dann auch mal wieder zurück nach einer anstrengenden Woche Dublin...

werde Montag auch mal wieder hochschieben und mir Ansgars Meisterwerk anschauen!

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Racer86 (22. September 2007)

ich und phil werden morgen mittag auch wieder oben sein  

war lustig heute


----------



## waldman (22. September 2007)

sodele, heut war das TONI DARK RACING Team aufm trail.

hier ein paar bilder:
phil aka white leg hammer






zu viel kraft -> fukking the stem:










arne:



auch zu viel kraft:













ich durft auch mal wieder fahren  :
so geht des, kraft sparen:



und dann den kameramann umfahren:



 













spaß hats gemacht. danke an timo für die schicken bilder

morgen gehts am schauinsland auf jagd. viel spaß euch im wald.


----------



## Ton1 (25. September 2007)

hi wer möchte so gegen 5 fahrn heut an der juhe greetz mugn


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (25. September 2007)

schöne fotos!!
hier war's wetter wohl genauso gut wie in lac blanc...smile...
hat jemand bock mittwoch was zu machen? 
...take care...chriz
p.s.
hatte letztens auf dem stück vor der kapelle fast n' wildunfall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimme (26. September 2007)

servus zusammen!

bin eben über studivz hier auf den thread gestoßenwerd mir das ganze heute nachmittag wenn das wetter hält auch anschauen,klingt aufjeden fall mal super,danke an die fleißigen schaufler&den Förster!
da setz ich mich als zugezogner wahlfreiburger ins gemachte nest,mal sehen ob die Freiburgtrails die Freudenstädter schlagen können*hehe*

vielleicht sieht man sich ja in zukunft öfters,...in der gruppe biken is schöner!


Greez,derFlo


----------



## Deleted 87531 (28. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


wollt mal fragen ob morgen jmd auf`m  Trail ist???

mfg


----------



## Racer86 (28. September 2007)

jo servus ich und phil sind denk ich morgen oben bissel fahren und die unteren anlieger nacharbeiten   de rest vom TonyDark Team is ja in Garmisch  kommt sonst noch wer morgen aufn trail ??

mfg


----------



## [email protected] (28. September 2007)

eventl tauch ich morgen au mal auf. je nachdem ob ich lust hab 1,5h bergauf zu schieben oder nich


----------



## Deleted 87531 (29. September 2007)

Hoi,


wer lust hat werd so gegen 14 uhr mitm hochschieben an der juhe beginnen, vielleicht sieht man sich...


mfg


----------



## phreak (29. September 2007)

sorry das ist zwar. etwas off topic, aber hat jemand von euch eventl. einen kurzen vorbau zu verkaufen, 31,8 klemmung und ca 40 mm lang?


----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2007)

ich werd gegen 16 uhr oben sein


----------



## Racer86 (30. September 2007)

so hier die Bilder der heutigen Tony Dark Session...

Phil:





















Sean:

















und zuguterletzt Ich auf Ansgar seinem Puky  


























war sehr geil heute   Thx an Sean für die geile Cam 

morgen jemand oben ??


----------



## Deleted 87531 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo @ all,

wollt mich mal erkundigen ob am Mittwoch jemand auf`m Trail ist?


mfg Michael


----------



## DHSean (1. Oktober 2007)

schau möglicherweise mal vorbei gegen mittag - vorausgesetzt ich kann irgendwie auf sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (3. Oktober 2007)

mal n paar bilder von heute

timo im staub-anlieger






phil










icke





ansgar





boris





die truppe





train





weitere fotos in der gallerie

gruß


----------



## waldman (3. Oktober 2007)

sehr geile fotos sean  
kannst mir des eine von mir und vom train in originalgröße schicken ?

a.wasmer ÄT gmx.de


----------



## Phil85 (4. Oktober 2007)

Schöne Bilder sind das heut geworden


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. Oktober 2007)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...wäre ich doch mal mitgekommen


----------



## Mr. Tr!ckstuff (4. Oktober 2007)

*Buddeln fÃ¼r den Frieden!*

â¦oder, nicht nur fahren sondern auch mal bauen!

Unter diesem Motto unterstÃ¼tzt *Tr!ckstuff* die Trailbauaktionen am Rosskopf von den Freiburger Locals Ansgar, Basti, Arne und einigen weiteren Freiburger Bikern.

Damit auch ihr euer Gewissen beruhigen kÃ¶nnt solltet ihr alle zum gemeinsamen Bauen, am 13.10. um 10.00Uhr, zur Jugendherberge, KartÃ¤userstr. 151, kommen.
Einsatzgebiet ist der obere Teil des Trails.
Da wir nur mit drei Fahrzeugen in den Wald dÃ¼rfen solltet ihr pÃ¼nktlich am Treffpunkt sein. (Bitte auf keinen Fall mit dem eigenen Auto in den Wald fahren!!)

FÃ¼r die kleine StÃ¤rkung zwischendurch wird seitens *Tr!ckstuff* gesorgt.

ArbeitsgerÃ¤te wie Spaten, Schaufeln und Pickhacken solltet ihr wenn mÃ¶glich mitbringen.

FÃ¼r alle die es noch nicht wissen, der FÃ¶rster hat uns Bikern die Erlaubnis gegeben, unter gewissen Rahmenbedingungen, eine Mountainbikestrecke am Rosskopf zu bauen. Diese Rahmenbedingungen sollten unbedingt berÃ¼cksichtigt werden da ansonsten das Projekt gleich wieder gestoppt wird!

Wir freuen uns auf eine rege Beteiligung.

Euer â*Tr!ckstuff*â Team


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (4. Oktober 2007)

abend!

War gerade eben fahren und hab auf dem Weg einen Kicker gefunden (am "Naturdenkmal" hinter der Kapelle). Zumal schlecht gebaut, war der auch noch total weich => hab den abgerissen. Weiter unten waren ein paar Kiddies, die  am Kicker-Buddeln waren und denen hab ich das dann erklärt, dass sie sich so selbst die Zukunft verbauen. Sehr einsichtig waren die nicht, aber sie haben zumindest aufgehört zu bauen.


----------



## GHEA!!! (4. Oktober 2007)

hallo,
bin neu hier in freiburg und hab mal (wieder) lust richtig fahrrad zu fahren. wollte mal fragen, ob jemand am wochenende zeit und lust hat einem greenhorn mal die umgebung zu zeigen.
der rosskopftrail würde mich schon mal interssieren.
bin bereit zu schieben (wenn auch ein bisschen wiederwillig --> fahre lieber bergab) und mir was beibringen zu lassen  

freu mich schon auf eure antworten


----------



## kingofdirt (4. Oktober 2007)

@Ghostbiker5700:
Gut gemacht! irgendwie kommen die Kids als nicht damit klar dass Sie nicht mehr im Sandkasten spielen dürfen und fangen dann an auf MTB Strecken wild rum zu buddeln... hab ich bisher auf jeder Strecke erlebt!

Was für Räder hatten die den?
Wenn wir die nochmal sehen, laden wir die einfach auch ein am 13. zum helfen. Dann können Sie ihren Spieltrieb befriedigen und was Produktives schaffen!


*Wer kommt den alles zum 'buddeln für den Frieden' ? *

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!

Gruß
Arne


----------



## DHSean (4. Oktober 2007)

hab mir den 13. auch mal im kalender angestrichen - wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer86 (4. Oktober 2007)

also phil und ich werden am 13ten auch dabei sein  

jemand morgen nachmittag am unteren teil der strecke unterwegs ?


----------



## [email protected] (4. Oktober 2007)

wenn nix dazwischen kommt, komm ich am 13. au zum buddeln 

und morgen bin ich denk ich au aufm trail. fahr aber wieder von ganz oben los.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (5. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wenn nix dazwischen kommt, komm ich am 13. au zum buddeln
> 
> und morgen bin ich denk ich au aufm trail. fahr aber wieder von ganz oben los.




Abend,

Werd am 13. denke ich auch dabei sein...

@[email protected]: wann fährst den morgen los? wenns dir passt fahr ich mit  

mfg


----------



## [email protected] (5. Oktober 2007)

K4$uL schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> Werd am 13. denke ich auch dabei sein...
> 
> ...




das "morgen" war heute ^^

öhm morgen bin ich aber denk ich au unterwegs. hab um 1 noch n termin. und muss dann schauen wann ich den zug nach freiburg erwische. so gegen 15 uhr oben würd ich mal sagen.

kannst mir mal deine handynummer zukommen lassen?


----------



## Deleted 87531 (5. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> das "morgen" war heute ^^
> 
> öhm morgen bin ich aber denk ich au unterwegs. hab um 1 noch n termin. und muss dann schauen wann ich den zug nach freiburg erwische. so gegen 15 uhr oben würd ich mal sagen.
> 
> kannst mir mal deine handynummer zukommen lassen?





LOL hab gar nicht geschaut ^^

fahre morgen auch, rest siehe pm...


----------



## GHEA!!! (5. Oktober 2007)

@ [email protected]: würde mich gerne anschließen, wenns geht.... und du (oder ihr ) nichts dagegen habt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87531 (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

von meiner Seite aus np, schau vorbei wir treffen uns wahrscheinlich morgen um 15 Uhr aufm Rosskopf falls sich was ändert findest des hier...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (6. Oktober 2007)

Bin am 13.ten auch dabei, das scheint ja ne richtige Trailbau-Party zu werden^^
Und die Unterstützung von Trickstuff find ich richtig klasse, mal Danke von meiner Seite!

@kingofdirt
Das waren 3 Jungs so zwischen 14-16J. Räder waren unauffällige Hardtails, eher die Baumarktschiene, aber Klamotten hatten die...mein lieber Scholly, das ist glaub ich das Auffälligste an denen^^. Feinste Sachen von Fox und Oneal.

Bin heute auch oben, aber so wies grad aussieht erst um 16uhr oder so, bis denne!


----------



## Ton1 (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi zusammen!!!

Ich werde sehen ob ich am 13. auch dabei sein kann, also laufen geht noch nicht richtig  aber schaufeln denke ich immer!
Da ich eh erstmal noch 10 Wochen bike verbot von meinem Arzt aufgebrummt bekommen habe!!man man einmal nicht aufgepasst hat es matsch gemacht  aber man lernt ja draus!!!(hoffe ich doch)*g* 

Auf jeden fall wünsche ich euch allen ganz viel spaß beim düsen!!!

Gruß Flo


----------



## waldman (6. Oktober 2007)

bin am 13. natürlich auch dabei.
wir werden das obere, geröllige stück herrichten.

dafürn brauchen wir dringend motorsensen und ne motorsäge. links und rechts vom trail ist alles zugewachsen mit brombeeren und anderem gestrüp.
wer kann da was klar machen ?

außerdem brauchen wir stahlstangen (baustahl) um den weg zu befestigen. einen holzpflock bekommt man da oben nicht in den boden.
kommt jemand günstig an solche stangen ?

wer ne spitzhacke, axt oder einen vorschlaghammer hat, diesen auf jeden fall mitbringen.
ein rechen ist auch super geeignet zum trailbau. vor allem auch um die stachligen brombeeren auf die seite zu räumen wenn sie mit der sense abgeschnitten wurden.

*Das Bauen von Sprüngen ist genau so unnötig wie das Zerstören der Bremsschikanen. Spätestens zwei oder drei Tage später sind die Sprünge weg und die Schikane wieder da. Wenn derjenige also damit aufhört können wir uns wieder auf das Bauen des Trails konzentrieren. Lasst uns erstmal den Trail so ausbauen wie wir dürfen (keine Sprünge und keine Northshores). Danach kann dann nochmal mitm Forstamt verhandelt werden.
Demnächst kommen an die Kreuzungen auch "Achtung"-Schilder. Die Schikanen bleiben aber trotzdem.*

@flo: was hast denn gemacht dass nich mehr fahren und laufen kannst ?


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (6. Oktober 2007)

Hey waldmann
ich bin wenn nix aussergewöhnliches dazwischen kommt auf jeden fall am samstag dabei!
hab mir leider am mittwoch am schauinsland sehr böse den fuß verstaucht  desshalb werde ich dieses wochenende durchlernen und mich erst wieder zum friedens-schaufeln in den wald begeben ...viel spaß an diesem wunderschönen trockenen wochenende!!!

TAKE CARE!
chriz


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (6. Oktober 2007)

Bin auch dabei und habe im Gepäck:

- Motorsense
- Schaufel
- Spaten
- Drahtbesen (ostdeutsch für Rechen?)
- Axt

MfG


----------



## PräsidentThoma (6. Oktober 2007)

eisennägel gibts im götz+moritz, keine ahnung was die da kosten


----------



## Gero (7. Oktober 2007)

moin zammen!

habs michael schon geschrieben, aber hier gern nochmal:

ich hab mir den termin auch mal notiert, das obere stück hats echt dringend nötig...

mitbringen könnte ich:

- motorsäge
- allerhand werkzeug von der bahn.... dazu verleihen wir doch gerne...
schubkarren bringen wohl nix so wie ich das in erinnerung habe...

ach, und ein sehr großes auto mit seeeehr viel platz für werkzeug und material falls von nöten...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Oktober 2007)

Gero schrieb:


> moin zammen!
> 
> habs michael schon geschrieben, aber hier gern nochmal:
> 
> ...



vergiss die Kamera nicht!


----------



## Gero (7. Oktober 2007)

...  eh klar, wichtigstes arbeitsgerät, -  is immer dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PräsidentThoma (7. Oktober 2007)

schubkarre wäre schon sehr cool, geht auch in dem gelände


----------



## kingofdirt (7. Oktober 2007)

Klasse Gero!

Werkzeug von der Bahn ist super! Schubkarre geht schon!
Motorsäge kann nicht schaden!

Und Auto passt auch!

bis Samstag!


----------



## Mr. Tr!ckstuff (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wie es aussieht werden wir ja so einige kommen!
Damit keiner vor Erschöpfung die Lust verliert werden von Seiten der _*MTB Schule Freiburg*_  und *Tr!ckstuff* Getränke und Speisen gesponsert!
Grüße
*Tr!ckstuff *Michael


----------



## Racer86 (8. Oktober 2007)

na das hört sich doch Prima an michael  

TonyDark Racing sponsert au noch nen Kuchen für Samstag 

bin gespannt wie viele da sein werden, heute Abend laminiere ich noch ein paar Schilder und werde sie am Trail Aufhängen das auch die Leute ohne Forum bescheid wissen.

Greetz Timo


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. Oktober 2007)

Mr. Tr!ckstuff schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie es aussieht werden wir ja so einige kommen!
> Damit keiner vor Erschöpfung die Lust verliert werden von Seiten der _*MTB Schule Freiburg*_  und *Tr!ckstuff* Getränke und Speisen gesponsert!
> Grüße
> *Tr!ckstuff *Michael



feine Sache 

dazu noch diese Aussichten:






Beinhalten "Getränke" auch kühles Bier für die Zeit nach dem Schaufeln???


----------



## Freecastle (8. Oktober 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> eisennägel gibts im götz+moritz, keine ahnung was die da kosten



Nabend zusammen,

arbeite zufällig in besagten Laden .... kann morgen mal schauen was die Eisennägel (1,00 meter hoch) und der Baustahl 6 mm od. 8 mm Durchmesser (ACHTUNG - 7,00 meter lang) bei uns kosten (Mitarbeiterpreis versteht sich  ). 

Werd es morgen abend hier reinstellen !!!


----------



## waldman (8. Oktober 2007)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> arbeite zufällig in besagten Laden .... kann morgen mal schauen was die Eisennägel (1,00 meter hoch) und der Baustahl 6 mm od. 8 mm Durchmesser (ACHTUNG - 7,00 meter lang) bei uns kosten (Mitarbeiterpreis versteht sich  ).
> 
> Werd es morgen abend hier reinstellen !!!



sehr cool. so dinger brauchen wir auf jeden fall.

ich werd hier nochmal reinschreiben wieviel.

kann man die dicken baustahl dinger denn mit ner normalen/größeren eisenhandsäge absägen ?


----------



## Freecastle (8. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ihr mir grob sagt was für längen sinnvoll/brauchbar sind kann ich mal schauen ob wir sie mit nem grossen Bolzenschneider in Stücke bekommen. 
So das sie auch transportabler sind. 

Eisensäge ist wohl einfach zuviel (Kraft-)Aufwand


----------



## waldman (8. Oktober 2007)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mir grob sagt was für längen sinnvoll/brauchbar sind kann ich mal schauen ob wir sie mit nem grossen Bolzenschneider in Stücke bekommen.
> So das sie auch transportabler sind.
> 
> Eisensäge ist wohl einfach zuviel (Kraft-)Aufwand



jop. morgen abend kann ichs dir sagen. werden morgen nochmal die baustelle inspizieren und beraten wie lange die nägel sein sollen.
kannst du die nägel denn am samstag dann auch mitm auto zur jugendherberge transportieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Someone84 (9. Oktober 2007)

Muss als Neuankömmling doch gerade mal ein Lob für den/die Trails vom Rosskopf aussprechen! 
mitm cc-hardtail und meinen ned wirklich perfekten Fahrkünsten vll a bissl anspruchsvoll, aber gut zum Lernen... 
hab aber sicher noch lange ned alles gesehn da ich irgendwo mal auf ner vollgasgeraden nen hubbel übersehen und nach nem überschlag für den rest die schotterautobahn nehmen musste.
Der Arzt hat meint in 4 wochen gehts dann weiter (Gelenksprengung im Schultergelenk)


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

fÃ¼r alle Helfer am Samstag bieten wir noch ein Special Deal an!

Ihr kÃ¶nnt unsere Klamotten zu spezial-helfer-preisen bekommen!

*Trikstuff-Platzangst Trikot 15â¬
T-Shirts 7â¬
Caps 5â¬*

gebt mit kurz auf arne[Ã¤t]trickstuff.de bescheid was ihr wollt, wir bringens dann am Samstag mit!
*
ABER NUR FÃR HELFER!*


GruÃ
Arne


----------



## The Floh (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
Würde auch gerne bei der Tailbau aktion mithelfen....
Allerdings: Ich komme aus Müllheim bin "erst" 15 jahre jung und sollte irgendwie zu der Jugendherberge kommen... Motorsense hätte ich auch eine... Macht sich leider etwas blöd im Zug... Kommt denn jemand aus müllheim und Umgebung??? Ansonsten wäre ich sehr gerne dabei...
Kann mir das einer nochmal mit der Kartäuserstr. erklären sollte ich mitkommen (dürfen)...
Bis dann
Floh
edit: Oder könnte mich eventuell jemand vom Bahnhof mitnehmen???


----------



## Volty (9. Oktober 2007)

hallo
wie lange seit ihr denn am sammstag dort am buddeln ich müsste so bis um 17 uhr arbeiten würde aber danach au noch auftauchen wenn jemand da wäre


----------



## waldman (9. Oktober 2007)

ich hab noch was organisatorisches:
*kommt am samstag am besten ohne teure bikes. wir können die bikes wohl nicht mit den autos hochfahren. weil einfach zu wenig platz sein wird. außerdem wollen wir ja bauen und nicht fahren.
kommt also am besten mitm stadtrad oder mitm auto. *

@the floh:
ich hab dir hier mal nen genauen plan gemacht.
wir sind um jeden helfer froh.
du kommst mitm zug am bhf an (blau). fährst dann mit der straßenbahnlinie 1 bis zu haltestelle "hasemannstraße" (gelb). läufst dann über die brücke (grün) bis zum roten Pfeil (unser Treffpunkt)
ist natürlich ne ganz schöne odyssey von mülheim.
hab leider auch kein auto um dich vom bhf abzuholen.* aber vielleicht findet sich hier im forum noch jemand der auf seinem weg am bhf vorbei kommt.*


----------



## The Floh (9. Oktober 2007)

danke dir für die Mühe...
Freecastle hat sich bei mir schon per PN gemeldet dass er mich am Bahnhof mitnehmen würde... Habe noch eine Stihl Motorsense allerdings älter und nur so 0.7-1.2 PS bringt euch das was??? Weill dann würde ich die unaufällig im Zug mitnehmen... Schaufel oder ähnliches würde sich denke ich auch noch machen lassen... Wie ist denn der Zustadn dort??? Geht das mit normalen Chucks??? Alternative wären Turnschuhe (Ja, Ich weiß ich bin halt doch innerlich ne Frau...^^) Freue mich wenn es klappt...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaparral Rider (9. Oktober 2007)

ich werde auch am samstag kommen,(wenn nix wichtiges dazwischen kommt)aber ich denk ich fahre mit dem rad dann über den berg und nicht zur jugendherberge,dafür müsste ich ein mal quer durch die stadt.schaufel im rucksack.es soll doch der obere teil überarbeitet werden,da wo ich heute waldman getroffen habe,oder noch mehr weiter unten?


----------



## waldman (10. Oktober 2007)

Chaparral Rider schrieb:


> ich werde auch am samstag kommen,(wenn nix wichtiges dazwischen kommt)aber ich denk ich fahre mit dem rad dann über den berg und nicht zur jugendherberge,dafür müsste ich ein mal quer durch die stadt.schaufel im rucksack.es soll doch der obere teil überarbeitet werden,da wo ich heute waldman getroffen habe,oder noch mehr weiter unten?



jo genau. der obere abschnitt wird umgebaut. dort wo wir heute am markieren waren.


----------



## waldman (10. Oktober 2007)

The Floh schrieb:


> danke dir für die Mühe...
> Freecastle hat sich bei mir schon per PN gemeldet dass er mich am Bahnhof mitnehmen würde... Habe noch eine Stihl Motorsense allerdings älter und nur so 0.7-1.2 PS bringt euch das was??? Weill dann würde ich die unaufällig im Zug mitnehmen... Schaufel oder ähnliches würde sich denke ich auch noch machen lassen... Wie ist denn der Zustadn dort??? Geht das mit normalen Chucks??? Alternative wären Turnschuhe (Ja, Ich weiß ich bin halt doch innerlich ne Frau...^^) Freue mich wenn es klappt...
> Bis dann
> Floh



zu den schuhen: prinzipiell kann man mit allen schuhen laufen.   nur wenns in brombeeren mit ner motorsense in der hand ist, sollte man schon feste schuhe (bergschuhe) tragen.  
die schuhe sollten einfach möglichst fest sein.
die motorsense können wir auf jeden fall gebrauchen. ist schon arges gestrüp das wir entfernen werden.
solltest du keine passenden schuhe mehr finden wird sich sicher jemand mit bergschuhen finden der mit deiner sense durchs gestrüp geht.


----------



## The Floh (10. Oktober 2007)

ok...
Dann muss ich mal schauen ob ich noch irgendwoher Schuhe bekomme...
Hat vielleicht jemand noch welche in 47 rumstehen???
Also bis dann
Wird bestimmt lustig...
Floh


----------



## Mr. Tr!ckstuff (10. Oktober 2007)

Die Ereignisse Ã¼berschlagen sich â gerade hat der Walli von *Bitou* zugesagt, dass er fÃ¼r alle GetrÃ¤nke mitbringt und fÃ¼r Abends noch ein paar Falschen Freibier von unserem geliebten _Freibuger _stiftet.
*Tr!ckstuff* Ã¼bernimmt dann die Pizzaversorgung fÃ¼r Mittags und Grillwurstversorgung fÃ¼r Abends.
Michael


----------



## waldman (10. Oktober 2007)

*bier gibst aber erst wenn wir fertig sind mit bauen.*


----------



## marc (10. Oktober 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> *bier gibst aber erst wenn wir fertig sind mit bauen.*



da wird halb Freiburg plötzlich am "arbeiten" sein    

Bei solch einem Massenevent würd ich mit ner Lostrommel rumgehen  
Wenn´s besser klappt als auf der "Bahn" dann Respekt 

...kann Euch leider nur die Daumen drücken da mich eine heftige Grippe plagt. :-(


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (10. Oktober 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> *bier gibst aber erst wenn wir fertig sind mit bauen.*



 

@marc: Gute Besserung!


----------



## actionjackson (10. Oktober 2007)

N`abend zusammen. Hab mitlerweile alles so geregelt das ich auch am Samstag mithelfen kann. Hab allerdings kein Werkzeug. Aber hoffe doch  das die ein oder andere Schaufel oder sonstiges für mich übrig ist.
Maach et jut,
schwing de Hut.

Bis Samstag


----------



## waldman (10. Oktober 2007)

actionjackson schrieb:


> N`abend zusammen. Hab mitlerweile alles so geregelt das ich auch am Samstag mithelfen kann. Hab allerdings kein Werkzeug. Aber hoffe doch  das die ein oder andere Schaufel oder sonstiges für mich übrig ist.
> Maach et jut,
> schwing de Hut.
> 
> Bis Samstag



tja jackson.
wer kein werkzeug hat muss halt mit de hand graben  
viel spaß, schneid schonmal die fingernägel. is eklig wenn die umknicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actionjackson (10. Oktober 2007)

Da könnteste recht haben. Aber um das alles zu vermeiden, grab ich erst garnicht sonder schnapp dich bei den Füssen und fahr mit dir Schupkarre


----------



## PräsidentThoma (11. Oktober 2007)

und noch was..
die firma binder stellt extra eine arbeitskraft und werkzeug parat.
es besteht für jeden die möglichkeit, an einem gratis schaufel-workshop teilzunehmen!


----------



## [email protected] (11. Oktober 2007)

bist du die arbeitskraft? ^^


----------



## PräsidentThoma (11. Oktober 2007)

jepp


----------



## waldman (11. Oktober 2007)

in sachen arbeitsgeschwindigkeit kann da jeder was lernen  
ihr werdets am samstag schon sehen.


----------



## kijan (12. Oktober 2007)

Servus, 

leider ist das WE bei mir schon länger verplant und ich werde nicht in FR sein..
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim bauen, hätte ja auch Bock...

Vielleicht passt's ja das nächste mal bei mir...

Grüße
Jan

P.S. @Tr!ckstuff: Super Sache mit der Unterstützung, Danke Harby!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Oktober 2007)

kijan schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> leider ist das WE bei mir schon länger verplant und ich werde nicht in FR sein..
> Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim bauen, hätte ja auch Bock...
> ...



Der Ball ist rund und ein Spiel dauert 90 min.! 

Viel Spaß Jan

MfG


----------



## Chaparral Rider (12. Oktober 2007)

ich komme zwar morgen,kann aber leider nicht ganz so langen bleiben.so ca gegen 13uhr muss ich wieder runter,weil ich noch auf ne familienfeier muss.komme wie gesagt mit dem rad und bin so vorraussichtlich gegen 10.30 oben.


----------



## Berggams (13. Oktober 2007)

Eigentlich würde ich heute auch gerne mal wieder mitbuddeln, bin aber leider schon als Umzugshelfer verplant  
Lobenswert finde ich, dass sich soviele Sponsoren gefunden haben, die die Sache unterstützen 
Wünsche allen viel Spass und Erfolg bei dem MegaBuddelFürDenFriedenEvent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actionjackson (13. Oktober 2007)

Tja wollt ja auch für den Frieden budeln aber mit sind leider seit gestern und bleiben auch noch 6 harte Wochen die Hände gebunden.


----------



## Gero (13. Oktober 2007)

sooo... fein wars. hoffe ihr habt noch schön gegrillt... ich geh jetzt erst... 

bilders? klardoch :

http://www.deibert.biz/rosskopf/


----------



## DHSean (13. Oktober 2007)

schöne bilder gero! - warn geiler und wirklich effektiver tag


----------



## [email protected] (13. Oktober 2007)

kann ich nur bestätigen. war ein geiler tag, haben viel geschafft und hat auch spass gemacht.


----------



## Racer86 (13. Oktober 2007)

jo war ne sehr geile aktion heute !! muss wiederholt werden  

die buddeln für den frieden party geht hier grad weiter mit ansgar und phil


----------



## The Floh (13. Oktober 2007)

Muss auf jedenfall Wiederholt werden...
Fand das echt klasse heut...
Haut rein
Floh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (14. Oktober 2007)

Jo war wirklich super.
Sind sehr weit gekommen und haben jetz den gröbsten Abschnitt des Trail fertig.
Das Stück vor der Kapelle und das Ende bedürfen noch einem Feinschliff. Sonst sind wir weitestgehend "fertig".

Wir sollten die Strecke die ersten Tage aber noch schonen. Die Erde ist noch sehr weich. Wenn da jetz alle runterfahren können wir gleich wieder bauen.
Ich hoffe dass es bald wieder mal regnet.

Vielen Dank an alle die da waren und geholfen haben (und natürlich auch an alle die trotz unsrer bauaktion aufm trail fahren mussten. nicht helfen geht ja noch, aber wenn jemand anderes baut/den trail herrichtet auch noch aufm Trail rumfahren .... )
Vielen Dank auch nochmal für die Unterstützung von Trickstuff, MTB-Schule und Bitou  Eine Arbeitskraft kam sogar aus der schönen Schweiz (natürlich nur um am Trail zu bauen)


----------



## Ton1 (14. Oktober 2007)

Ja war echt ne super Aktion und hat sehr viel gebracht!!!!

Muss auf jeden fall wiederholt werden !!!!


----------



## waldman (14. Oktober 2007)

ich hab noch das rot-weiße absperrband. 
wer hat des mitgebracht ? willst du es zurück ? oder soll es in trailbesitz übergehen ?


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2007)

falls noch jmd ne spitzhacke übrig hat, des könnte meine sein


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (14. Oktober 2007)

Fand die Aktion auch super spaßig, sowas könnte man ja immer mal wieder machen, dann bleibt der Trail auch in einem gutem Zustand.
Ich habs nur blöderweise verpeilt, mir ein Trickstuff Trickot zu bestellen und jetzt muss ich mit meinem altem Zerissenem rumfahren, ich Depp )


----------



## Freecastle (14. Oktober 2007)

Kann mich nur anschliessen, eine sehr gelungene Aktion !!!

Vorallem auch mal nett ein paar weitere Leute aus dem Forum pers. zu sehen/kennen zu lernen.
Sonst fährt man ja meistens aneinander vorbei und das wars.

Konnte es heute allerdings nicht lassen und bin übers Attental hoch zum Rossi. War ja wieder allerhand los. Jedenfalls hängt das rot-weisse Absperrband an der Einfahrt zum ersten Abschnitt noch und am letzten Teilstück vor der JuHe ebenso. 


@ TheBikeLebowski

mit 2 kleinen Umwegen (vom Grillplatz kommend rechts statt links in die Schotterrinne und dann auf den kleinen Trail zum Begrenzungspfosten, dem Ende des oberen Stückes und nochmal ganz unten) hatte ich heute auf dem Trail eine Distanz von  "3,80 KM" auf dem Tacho stehen. Denke das kommt auch auf direkter Strecke so in etwa hin !!!


P.S.:  für eine Wiederholung bin ich jederzeit zu haben  "BUDDELN FÜR DEN FRIEDEN RELOADED"


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (14. Oktober 2007)

Hammer Aktion Gestern!! 
Soo Viele Fleissige Helfer Und Korrekte Sponsoren Am Start Zu Haben Is Ja Echt N Traum!!!

Weiter So!
Sehn Uns Im Wald!!!


----------



## PräsidentThoma (14. Oktober 2007)

das absperrband ist meins


----------



## waldman (14. Oktober 2007)

Waren heut nachm Bombenloch noch aufm Rosskopf.

Der neu gebaute Streckenabschnitt ist immer noch extrem weich und trocken. Deshalb bleibt das Stück erstmal noch gesperrt. Da es doch recht steil bergab geht wäre sonst gleich wieder ein Arbeitseinsatz nötig. (hat zwar spaß gemacht, aber wir sind ja mountainbiker und keine trailbauer)
Mitte der Woche solls bissel feuchter werden.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. Oktober 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> das absperrband ist meins



 


Früher im Osten gehörte ALLES dem Volk. Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (15. Oktober 2007)

Respekt an die ganze Sache   Hätt nicht nicht gedacht daß doch so viele zum Bauen kommen. Hut ab.
Ich werd das ganze dann mal noch "IBC Mod" technisch abnehmen   
...sollt ich dann mal die Erkältung loswerden


----------



## Mr. Tr!ckstuff (15. Oktober 2007)

hiermit sage ich auch noch mal Danke an alle Helfer und weiteren Sponsoren!
War ne enspannte Sache und das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.

Michael


----------



## Trailsau_Richy (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi zusammen,
hab gerade die Posts hier gelesen.
Ne Frage zwecks Trail anlegen.
Habt ihr da einfach beim Förster angeklopft und gefragt ob ihr nen Trail anlegen dürft?


----------



## waldman (15. Oktober 2007)

Trailsau_Richy schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> hab gerade die Posts hier gelesen.
> Ne Frage zwecks Trail anlegen.
> Habt ihr da einfach beim Förster angeklopft und gefragt ob ihr nen Trail anlegen dürft?


so in etwa, hab dir mal ne pm geschrieben.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. Oktober 2007)

endlich mal Regen!

@el Presidente Thoma: Ist das Manual von der Motorsense noch in Deinem Kasten???

MfG


----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2007)

reeeeegen, ich glaub ich geh morgen rossi


----------



## waldman (18. Oktober 2007)

gott sei dank hats heut nacht geregnet. (hätt nich gedacht dass ich sowas mal sag  )

werd heut auchmal hoch und alles nochmal festkopfen.
das absperrband nehm ich dann wohl auch gleich mit.

Wer heute vor mir oben ist (dh. wenn das band noch hängt) kann auch schonmal ein bissel festtreten vor er fährt.

und immer schön bremse auf im anlieger 


EDIT: so der Trail ist jetz offen. Fährt sich sehr geil.  Hat auch mehr was von Downhill wie das untere stück.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (18. Oktober 2007)

aha dann waren die Reifenspuren von dir^^
Das obere Stück ist geil und vor allem die "Erosionsstopper" sind ein Highlight.
Der Samstag hat sich voll gelohnt!


----------



## DHSean (18. Oktober 2007)

alle fahrn ... und ich kann net ... sch*** technik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Oktober 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> aha dann waren die Reifenspuren von dir^^
> Das obere Stück ist geil und vor allem die "Erosionsstopper" sind ein Highlight.
> Der Samstag hat sich voll gelohnt!



von mir warn au spuren ^^

trail macht richtig spass!


----------



## Gero (19. Oktober 2007)

.. brauchen wir nochmal holz? morgen könnt ich nochmal ne ladung einladen...


----------



## Racer86 (19. Oktober 2007)

tach gero

holz können wir aufjedenfall noch brauchen würde ich sagen, wollten ja auch noch am unteren teil ne sitzgelegenheit bauen  

und zum abstützen oder so kann man auch immer was brauchen...


----------



## kingofdirt (19. Oktober 2007)

ja Holz ist gut! (die eine Stufe fliegt schon auseinander...)

Können ja evtl am Woende zusammen hochfahren und dort Lagern?

Gruß
Arne


----------



## PräsidentThoma (19. Oktober 2007)

Geil!!
ich würde sagen, die arbeit hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Gero (20. Oktober 2007)

gut, dann rette ich nen teil vorm feuer....
brauch nur jemand mit fahrgenehmigung heut nachmittag um das holz hoch zu bringen...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischaan (21. Oktober 2007)

So, war gestern, wie fast alle anderen auch, mal wieder auf der Strecke 
und hatte ausnahmsweise meinen Mini-Computer nicht vergessen:

3,22 Kilometer
437 Höhenmeter abwärts
9 Höhenmeter aufwärts!
xxx Fahrzeit
100 % Funfaktor

 

Gruß 
Krischan


----------



## [email protected] (21. Oktober 2007)

Krischaan schrieb:


> 9 Höhenmeter aufwärts!



nun weis ich endlich warum ich wenn ich unten bin immer so im eimer bin: 9 hm aufwärts!!! ^^


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (21. Oktober 2007)

die strecke is richtig fett geworden!!! der obere streckenabschnitt is aber immernoch recht weich und könnte noch n bissl regen vertragen...um diese jahreszeit freu ich mich immer besonders über niederschlag, schnee oder regen...rock on!!!!!


----------



## phreak (21. Oktober 2007)

so, da die ersten jetzt schon mit zahlen und werten anfangen, schlage ich vor, eine rangliste für bestzeiten / persönliche bestzeiten zu erstellen.

allerdings sollten folgende regeln beachtet werden: beim fahren / schnell fahren immer damit rechnen dass leute / fussgänger sowie cc fahrer die strecke hochkommen können. also immer besondere vorsicht, vorraussicht und rücksicht ist geboten!

desweiteren start, ist oben am turm, neben, der holzbank.
alle schikanen, anlieger usw. müssen gefahren werden.

finish ist unten der parkplatz der juhe, (also so schnell wie möglich auf seinen tacho drücken;-)

es versteht sich von selbst dass die zeit fair, also ohne zu mogeln angegeben wird.

bei den zeitangaben, bitte noch angeben oder hardtail oder fully.

so ich bin gespannt, vielleicht entwickelt sich das hier jetzt noch zu ersten mtb - online rennen!


----------



## waldman (21. Oktober 2007)

phreak schrieb:


> so, da die ersten jetzt schon mit zahlen und werten anfangen, schlage ich vor, eine rangliste für bestzeiten / persönliche bestzeiten zu erstellen.
> 
> allerdings sollten folgende regeln beachtet werden: beim fahren / schnell fahren immer damit rechnen dass leute / fussgänger sowie cc fahrer die strecke hochkommen können. also immer besondere vorsicht, vorraussicht und rücksicht ist geboten!
> 
> ...


*
NEIN das machen wir nicht.* Der Trail verläuft teilweise auf einem Wanderweg. Da darf es auf keinen Fall zu einem Unfall oder sonstigem kommen.

Wenn man ernsthaft auf Zeit fährt kann man nicht mehr auf andere Dinge achten wie Fußgänger. Und wenn da einer im falschen Moment ums Eck kommt knallts.

Ich wäre wenn dann für eine Bestenliste für den Teil von der Kapelle bis zur Juhe. Oder für den oberen steinigen Teil. Hier ist der Trail immer separat vom Wanderweg.

Schnell fahren ist die eine Sache. Da hat auch niemand was dagegen. Aber auf einem Wanderweg auf Zeit fahren ist zu gefährlich. Aus, fertig!
Sind hier ja nicht auf der DH-Strecke. Also wenn ihr Rennen fahren wollt geht in Bikepark oder machts an den Teilen des Trails an denen keine Anderen gefährdet werden.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (21. Oktober 2007)

Außerdem will ich euch durch meine Zeit ja nicht entmutigen^^


----------



## Krischaan (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich verzichte auch auf eine Teilnahme am Rennen. 

Aus oben schon genannten Gründen der Rücksichtnahme. 
Außerdem will ich Spaß haben und da ist mir mein Tempo und meine Zeit total egal. 

Im Gegenteil, je schneller ich unten bin, um so kürzer war ja der Spaß.


----------



## phreak (23. Oktober 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> *
> NEIN das machen wir nicht.* Der Trail verläuft teilweise auf einem Wanderweg. Da darf es auf keinen Fall zu einem Unfall oder sonstigem kommen.
> 
> Wenn man ernsthaft auf Zeit fährt kann man nicht mehr auf andere Dinge achten wie Fußgänger. Und wenn da einer im falschen Moment ums Eck kommt knallts.
> ...






na ist doch eigentlich klar mann dass das nicht so zu realisieren ist, war auch nicht wirklich ernst gemient, da unser fahrspass von heute auf morgen durch einen dummen unfall vorrüber sein kann.

jedoch sei zu bemerken, dass sich wanderer auf allen teilen der strecke herumtreiben, auch da wo der wanderweg von der mtb strecke getrennt ist, also überall aufpassen!


----------



## PräsidentThoma (23. Oktober 2007)

der benni und ich sind heute auf der strecke am trainieren, wenn wer lust und zeit hat.wahrscheinlich ium unteren teil.


----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (23. Oktober 2007)

hat jemand bock morgen zu fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (23. Oktober 2007)

am bock solls doch net liegen ... die zeit, die zeit - ab freitag wieder


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (26. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Habt ihr schon gesehen, in der MTB Rider ist auf Seite 13 ein kleiner Bericht über den Rossi Trail!!!
Bei Spots rechts oben, sogar mit Foto! 

sehr coole geschichte!

In der nächsten Bike kommt evtl. bei den News auch noch was.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. Oktober 2007)

Tr!ckstuff-Jam schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> Habt ihr schon gesehen, in der MTB Rider ist auf Seite 13 ein kleiner Bericht über den Rossi Trail!!!
> Bei Spots rechts oben, sogar mit Foto!
> ...



Ne gute PR-Abteilung haben wir!

Leider haben sich irgendwelche Dummköpfe gedacht, Sie müssten vor der großen Kreuzung einen Teil der Bremsschikane entfernen! Der Teil des Baumstammes wurde die Senke hinabgerollt! 
Jetzt "darf" wieder ungehindert auf den Forstweg gebrettert werden...
*Eigentlich sollte doch jeder Biker wissen, dass solche Aktionen mehr schaden als helfen.*  
Die Schikanen sind ja nicht umsonst in der Landschaft.

MfG


----------



## Gero (26. Oktober 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Ne gute PR-Abteilung haben wir!
> 
> Leider haben sich irgendwelche Dummköpfe gedacht, Sie müssten vor der großen Kreuzung einen Teil der Bremsschikane entfernen! Der Teil des Baumstammes wurde die Senke hinabgerollt!
> Jetzt "darf" wieder ungehindert auf den Forstweg gebrettert werden...
> ...



wo? ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen vorher... naja, ich bin das ding auch erst das zweite mal gefahren... schande über mich. aber es ist schlicht spass pur...    
nur der teil unterhalb des obersten ausgebauten stücks bedarf auch dringend ner richtigen streckenführung....

wann gibts den nächsten großbuddeltag?


----------



## PräsidentThoma (27. Oktober 2007)

vollidioten.
wenn wir die erwischen, werden sie mit westen und kellen ausgerüstet und dürfen an der kreuzung den verkehr regeln.
und wanderer beruhigen....


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (27. Oktober 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> vollidioten.
> wenn wir die erwischen, werden sie mit westen und kellen ausgerüstet und dürfen an der kreuzung den verkehr regeln.
> und wanderer beruhigen....


----------



## q-man (27. Oktober 2007)

Alles schön und gut, aber kann mir mal jemand sagen, wo genau der Trail startet, wie man am Besten hoch fährt, und ob mann ihn mitm Harttrail fahren kann


----------



## PräsidentThoma (27. Oktober 2007)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (27. Oktober 2007)

q-man schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, aber kann mir mal jemand sagen, wo genau der Trail startet, wie man am Besten hoch fährt, und ob mann ihn mitm Harttrail fahren kann



Der Trail startet fast oben. LINKS halten. Am besten die Wanderer fragen! 
Mitm Hardtttdrail geht schon. Meistens jedenfalls. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (28. Oktober 2007)

q-man schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, aber kann mir mal jemand sagen, wo genau der Trail startet, wie man am Besten hoch fährt, und ob mann ihn mitm Harttrail fahren kann



hier nochmal die karte: 



wenn mit der karte nix anfangen kannst kannst auch immer vom gipfel weg der "schwarzen drei" nachfahren.

hardtail is gar kein problem. bin selber schon mit einem 11cm hardtail runter gefahren. macht einen heidenspaß 
vor der abfahrt halt den sattel runter machen dann hast mehr bewegungsfreiheit.


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (28. Oktober 2007)

q-man schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, aber kann mir mal jemand sagen, wo genau der Trail startet, wie man am Besten hoch fährt, und ob mann ihn mitm Harttrail fahren kann



schau sie dir doch an wie sie mit ihren fünftausend euro fullys sich halb in die hose machen wenns mal richtig abgeht und mit blockiertem hinterrad und fuß raus im anlieger ....die strecke is super hardtail tauglich!

Hardtails = Big Nuts!!!!!


----------



## PräsidentThoma (28. Oktober 2007)

stimmt, ich arbeite auch grad an meiner hardcore-credibility, indem ich den lockout meines dämpfers reindreh vor der abfahrt


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (28. Oktober 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> stimmt, ich arbeite auch grad an meiner hardcore-credibility, indem ich den lockout meines dämpfers reindreh vor der abfahrt


 sauber basti, geile idee!! 
hab jetz den ersten entwurf für meine patentierte apfelring-suspension(orange und pfirsich geht auch) fertig und brauch nurnoch ne flex für den schnitt am standrohr. 
überhaupt sind die ganzen federgabeln und dämpfer voll out!
stahlgabel und 1,2er reifen rulez!!!

ps. bin warscheinlich am mittwoch, freitag und am wochenende aufm trail!
see ya!


----------



## daviDH90 (29. Oktober 2007)

hi
ich bin heute zum ersten mal den neuen dh gefahren ist einfach super PORNO habt ihr wirklich gut hinbekommen respekt  
würde gern mal helfen wenn ihr baut, werden auf der strecke in absehbarer zeit auch mal rennen stadtfinden?????????


----------



## kingofdirt (29. Oktober 2007)

daviDH90 schrieb:


> hi
> ich bin heute zum ersten mal den neuen dh gefahren ist einfach super PORNO habt ihr wirklich gut hinbekommen respekt
> würde gern mal helfen wenn ihr baut



Danke! einfach hier reinschauen wg Bauen.



daviDH90 schrieb:


> werden auf der strecke in absehbarer zeit auch mal rennen stadtfinden?????????



NEIN!!! zum wiederholten male: Das ist ein öffentlicher Weg der Teilweise auf einem Wanderweg läuft. Da gibts keine Rennen!!! 

Sonst können wir nach dem Rennen gleich anfangen den Trail zu renaturieren!

lies dir dazu auch mal noch Beitrag #371 / #372 durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (29. Oktober 2007)

genau: keine Rennen, auch kein Massenstart  

ne im Ernst: ein illegales Rennen ist zu gefährlich und ein offizielles Rennen zu viel Aufwand für uns.

*Ich möchte auch nochmal bitten dass niemand außerhalb der Bautermine am Trail große Veränderungen vornimmt. Damit meine ich dass man nicht einfach irgendwelche Kurven umbauen, Sprünge bauen oder Bremsschikanen abbauen kann. Das geht einfach nicht. Wir haben mit dem Förster abgesprochen wie weit wir gehen dürfen, was wir bauen dürfen.

1. Die Schikanen sind Vorschrift
2. Sprünge dürfen wir nicht bauen
3. Die Kurven wurden von uns nicht zufällig an manchen Stellen enger (manche denken zu eng) gebaut. Fürs sinnlose Runterbolzen gibts viele andere Trails am Rosskopf. Sinn ist es nicht den Trail schneller zu machen, sondern schneller auf dem Trail zu werden so wie er ist. Ein paar Kurven bremsen einen schon aus, aber dafür kann man dann wieder richtig kraftvoll rausbeschleunigen.  Die Abwechslung machts.  

Also bitte: Wenn jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge hat dann schreibts doch bitte hier ins Forum oder wendet euch direkt an einen von uns wenn ihr uns aufm Trail trefft. Dann kann man das absprechen und sinnvolle Veränderungen vornehmen.*


----------



## q-man (30. Oktober 2007)

Könnte man nicht eine kleine Welle bauen, die man bei größerer Geschwindigkeit als Kicker benutzen kann   

PS: Northshore wäre krass, doch wahrscheinlich unmöglich


----------



## mtbfahrer (30. Oktober 2007)

q-man schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht eine kleine Welle bauen, die man bei größerer Geschwindigkeit als Kicker benutzen kann
> 
> PS: Northshore wäre krass, doch wahrscheinlich unmöglich



Du bist die richtige Strecke runtergefahren und warst nicht in der Luft???
Dann bist du zu langsam!!!!!

Wenn du Springen willst geh ins Bombenloch in Zähringen, kennst das?


----------



## q-man (30. Oktober 2007)

ich bin noch nicht runtergefahren... hab ne gebrochene Hand  

aber nächste Woche bekomme ich den gips ab


----------



## mtbfahrer (30. Oktober 2007)

q-man schrieb:


> ich bin noch nicht runtergefahren... hab ne gebrochene Hand
> 
> aber nächste Woche bekomme ich den gips ab



na dann mal gute besserung! 
fahr den Trail dann erst mal, und dann sind verbesserungsvorschläge willkommen....


----------



## q-man (30. Oktober 2007)

geht klar


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (30. Oktober 2007)

Also ich finde da gibts genug Sprungmöglichkeiten Z.B die "Erosionsstop-Kanten" und nicht zu vergessen das "Naturdenkmal"


----------



## kijan (30. Oktober 2007)

Servus zusammen, 



Tr!ckstuff-Jam schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> Habt ihr schon gesehen, in der MTB Rider ist auf Seite 13 ein kleiner Bericht über den Rossi Trail!!!
> Bei Spots rechts oben, sogar mit Foto!
> ...



Hab die MTBR zwar noch nicht und hab's demnach noch nicht gelesen. Ich weiss aber auch nicht, ob man das publizieren in den Mags gut finden sollte... Wenn das viele Leute anzieht, diese unkontrolliert bauen und runterheizen, etc... dann kommt der Ärger schneller als uns allen lieb ist! Man hört ja schon oft die Bezeichnung 'Downhillstrecke', das weckt Vorstellungen es sei ein Bikepark... Das ist nicht gut!  

P.S. Bin eben das obere Stück gefahren! Gute Arbeit habt ihr da hingelegt am Trickstuff-Bau-WE! Kompliment!


----------



## DHSean (30. Oktober 2007)

ich glaube nicht das jeder x-beliebige der die strecke fährt buddeltechnisch was verändern würde. das sind meinst einheimische kiddis die sich da zu schaffen machen. und "downhillstrecke" hab ich so noch nirgends gehört oder gelesen. was steht denn genau in der mtbr?


----------



## kingofdirt (30. Oktober 2007)

kijan schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

die Gedanken hab ich mir auch schon gemacht am Anfang.
Allerdings ist es wohl so dass alle die auch mal ne Schaufel in die Hand nehmen mitlerweile auch so schon davon bescheid wissen und nicht erst wegen der Rider kommen. 
Und die Kinder die hier und da mal versuchen was kleines hinzubauen, die wirds immer geben (auch wenn alles 'geheim' ist).

Ich finde super wenn möglichst viele Leute auf dem Trail Spaß haben. Nur wenn das so ist haben wir evtl auch mal chance auf mehr. 
Und die Resonanz ist ja bis jetzt wirklich einmalig! 

Sogar die Stadt ist unabhängig vom Förster positiv darauf aufmerksam geworden und wollte Infos zu dem Projekt.

Ach ja und die Leute die die Bremsschickanen abbauen und Kurven verändern sind glaub auch nicht die 'Downhillstreckenfahrer', die kommen um die Kurven.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kijan (30. Oktober 2007)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> Hi,
> (...)Ich finde super wenn möglichst viele Leute auf dem Trail Spaß haben. Nur wenn das so ist haben wir evtl auch mal chance auf mehr.
> Und die Resonanz ist ja bis jetzt wirklich einmalig!
> 
> ...



Stimmt auch wieder. Hoffen wir, dass es in den Bahnen bleibt... Man wird halt immer drauf achten müssen, dass die Bedingungen & Grenzen entsprechend kommuniziert werden. Wenn das denn auch in den Mags geschieht.... 
Das mit der Resonanz von der Stadt finde ich super, das braucht unser Sport: positives Feedback! Und da wurde gute Arbeit geleistet!


----------



## PräsidentThoma (1. November 2007)

bin grad zurück vom trail.

im neu gebauten stück hielt es irgendjemand für nötig, mit den stämmen aus den anliegern den weg zu versperren.super!

solche aktionen sind asozial!!

nochmal an jeden:
bitte immer vorausschauend fahren, auf der strecke irren immer wieder mal wanderer rum.wenn euch welche begegnen, bitte vielleicht kurz anhalten, sagen, wieviele noch hinterherkommen und sie gegebenenfalls über die mtb-strecke aufklären.dadurch wird das gegenseitige verständnis gefördert und das risiko, dass stämme aufm weg liegen evtl etwas geringer

wir kümmern uns auch um warnschilder an den kreuzungen.die werden hoffentlich demnächst angebracht.


----------



## kingofdirt (1. November 2007)

shit!
heißt jetzt die Anlieger sind komplett zerstört?!? oder welche Stämme?


----------



## PräsidentThoma (1. November 2007)

ne, nicht komplett zerstört, man kann sie schon noch einigermaßen fahren.
allerdings sollte man mal ausbessern gehen.


----------



## DHSean (1. November 2007)

warn um drei rum unterwegs, von stämmen auf der strecke hab ich nichts gesehn. wurden wohl schon weggeräumt, ansonsten isses schön ausgefahrn und immernoch furztrocken --> auf zu nächsten schaufelsession !!!


----------



## PräsidentThoma (1. November 2007)

ich bin gegen 17.00 runter, also nach euch


----------



## Racer86 (1. November 2007)

ich glaub wir sollten einfach mal die tarnklammotten auspacken und uns auf die lauer legen   

ne ma im ernst ich frag mich was für leute das sind, die müssen doch echt ein an der waffel haben. Is doch immer wieder faszienierend welche gattungen von waldnazis sich hier rumtreiben  

man könnte ja evtl mal samstag oben wieder etwas herrichten !?


----------



## waldman (1. November 2007)

am besten wir warten mit dem herrichten bis der boden feucht ist.
das staubige zeug rumschaufeln bringt halt leider nicht allzu viel. 

was die aktionen mit dem stämmen und stöcken immer wieder bringen sollen, kann man glaube ich nicht verstehn. wir sollten froh sein dass wirs nicht verstehen, sonst wären wir wie Die. Mal schauen obs irgendwann aufhört. sonst müssen wir uns was überlegen.
Starkstrohmzaun oder Bundeswehr-Stacheldraht links und rechts vom trail   Da würden unsre Stöckleleger dann drin hängen wie die Fische im Netz  


wann die kreuzungsschilder kommen werd ich morgen nochmal beim forstamt nachfragen.


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2007)

waren heute gegen 14 uhr und 16:30 uhr (hab 2 mal hochgeschoben^^) rosskopf heitzen. da warn keine äste / stämme übern weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PräsidentThoma (1. November 2007)

shit, dann waren es vielleicht doch die zwei, die direkt vor uns die anlieger runtergelaufen sind....mann und frau mittleren alters.die hätten wir uns mal vornehmen sollen.und ich hab noch überlegt, ob ich sie ansprechen soll...


----------



## Deleted 87531 (1. November 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> shit, dann waren es vielleicht doch die zwei, die direkt vor uns die anlieger runtergelaufen sind....mann und frau mittleren alters.die hätten wir uns mal vornehmen sollen.und ich hab noch überlegt, ob ich sie ansprechen soll...



Sau asozial!


----------



## waldman (1. November 2007)

das stück da oben ist einfach noch recht neu.
und für alle leute ist es neu dass es so was im schwarzwald im wald gibt. die denken es ist illegal gebaut und zack kommt der polizist raus.

das untere Stück gibts schon länger, da wurde schon lang nichts mehr kaputt gemacht. also würde ich mal sagen es wurde akzeptiert.

nun laufen aber halt da unten ganz andere leute rum wie aufm gipfel. das braucht einfach zeit. ist halt blöd dass wir die leidtragenden sind.

bin mir aber ganz sicher dass mit der zeit auch die akzeptanz kommt.  
immer positiv denken.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (1. November 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> das stück da oben ist einfach noch recht neu.
> und für alle leute ist es neu dass es so was im schwarzwald im wald gibt. die denken es ist illegal gebaut und zack kommt der polizist raus.
> 
> das untere Stück gibts schon länger, da wurde schon lang nichts mehr kaputt gemacht. also würde ich mal sagen es wurde akzeptiert.
> ...




Joar da haste ja recht aber es trotzdem gefährlich was da getrieben wird Hobbypolizist hin oder her aber Rücksichtnahme auf die Gesundheit anderer wollen/bekommen diese Leute doch auch von uns da kann man doch wenigstens verlangen das Kritik oder Missachtung auf andere Art und Weise ausgedrückt wird!


----------



## Deleted 87531 (1. November 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> das stück da oben ist einfach noch recht neu.
> und für alle leute ist es neu dass es so was im schwarzwald im wald gibt. die denken es ist illegal gebaut und zack kommt der polizist raus.
> 
> das untere Stück gibts schon länger, da wurde schon lang nichts mehr kaputt gemacht. also würde ich mal sagen es wurde akzeptiert.
> ...




Joar da haste ja recht aber es trotzdem gefährlich was da getrieben wird Hobbypolizist hin oder her aber Rücksichtnahme auf die Gesundheit anderer wollen/bekommen diese Leute doch auch von uns da kann man doch wenigstens verlangen das Kritik oder Missachtung auf andere Art und Weise ausgedrückt wird!


----------



## Sir Galahad (1. November 2007)

Kann man da nicht in Abstimmung mit Förster und Stadt Schilder aufstellen mit den Zeichen "Radweg" "Für Fußgänger gesperrt", Text "Vom Forstamt genehmigte Mountainbikestrecke, für Fußgänger betreten verboten" o.ä. Aber richtige, amtliche, feste Blechschilder (teuer: Trickstuff als Sponsor z.B.).

Bin zwar kein "Schildbürger", aber auf die Stöckleleger, Nagelbrettinstallierer, Drahtseilspanner u.a. Nazis wirkt das bestimmt.

Der Sir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orionbith (2. November 2007)

hallo ihr,

kann mir einer diese strecke erklären,wo sie ganau vom rosskopf runtergeht?

ist die strecke beschildert?(habe was von gelben kleinen schildern gelesen)

wo liegt die strecke?leicht zu finden?

freue mich auf antwort

mfg markus

[email protected]


----------



## waldman (2. November 2007)

heijajei.
eine seite weiter vorne is ne karte.
ebenso in meiner gallerie.
 viel spaß aufm trail.


----------



## Gero (3. November 2007)

interessant was da am donnerstag abgelaufen ist. ich war um 10h am turm und bin dann die strecke runter, da lag noch nix!


----------



## Riderman (5. November 2007)

...ihr die ihr euch so nervt an der Verletzung der Regeln.... hoffe ihr habt abends immer schön das Licht am Rad an..... gelll


das nervt nämlich die Autofahrer


----------



## PräsidentThoma (5. November 2007)

ich glaube nicht, dass DU hier in der position bist, unqualifizierte kommentare über irgendwelche regeln abzulassen.
hier haben sich immerhin etliche engagierte leute stundenlang den rücken krummgeschaufelt, damit auch leute wie DU ihren spaß haben.
ich denke es sollte nachvollziehbar sein, dass man sich dann über solche aktionen ärgert.


----------



## Racer86 (5. November 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass DU hier in der position bist, unqualifizierte kommentare über irgendwelche regeln abzulassen.
> hier haben sich immerhin etliche engagierte leute stundenlang den rücken krummgeschaufelt, damit auch leute wie DU ihren spaß haben.
> ich denke es sollte nachvollziehbar sein, dass man sich dann über solche aktionen ärgert.



ganz meiner meinung basti


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. November 2007)

Riderman schrieb:


> ...ihr die ihr euch so nervt an der Verletzung der Regeln.... hoffe ihr habt abends immer schön das Licht am Rad an..... gelll
> 
> 
> das nervt nämlich die Autofahrer



 

Ich hab doch Licht am Fahrrad. Sonst würde ich ja im Glashaus sitzend Steine werfen. 

Weiterhin viel Spaß auf dem Trail, Keule!


----------



## kingofdirt (5. November 2007)

ich finds immer klasse wenn sich die Radfahrer gegenseitig fertig machen   
so gehts vorwärts???  

nehmt lieber eure Energie und geht in den Wald, dann wäre der Anlieger schon lang wieder heile!!!!!


----------



## waldman (6. November 2007)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> nehmt lieber eure Energie und geht in den Wald, dann wäre der Anlieger schon lang wieder heile!!!!!



  genau meine meinung.

und überlegt euch beim fahren schonmal wo man am besten die schilder aufhängt. die wurden letzte woche geliefert und warten darauf aufgehängt zu werden.  

freitag und samstag solls ja eh regnen. wenn da einer mit nem auto zeit hat könnt man ja im oberen teil ein bissel reparieren. was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## Krischaan (6. November 2007)

Riderman schrieb:


> ...hoffe ihr habt abends immer schön das Licht am Rad an.....





Licht ist out:

heutzutage nimmt man dafür ein neongelbes Trickstuff-T-Shirt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (6. November 2007)

also ich hätte Zeit, allerdings ohne Auto, wär aber trotzdem gern dabei


----------



## phreak (6. November 2007)

ich wär auch dabei, ich denke an der großen kreuzung ist auf jedenfall eins nötig, an der schnellen kreuzung mit der natur schanze, und natürlich an die weiteren kreuzungen weiter unten. am anfang und am ende des trails, eventl auch an der kapelle, denn da laufen leute auch hoch.

was meint iht?


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (6. November 2007)

es hatten mich mal noch ein paar angesprochen wegen *Tr!ckstuff Klamotten *die bei der Buddel Aktion nichts mehr abbekommen haben. 

Schreibt mir einfach mal noch ne mail was ihr wollt!

Gruß
Arne


----------



## juh (6. November 2007)

> freitag und samstag solls ja eh regnen. wenn da einer mit nem auto zeit hat könnt man ja im oberen teil ein bissel reparieren. was meint ihr dazu ?



freitag mittag hätten mein auto und ich durchaus zeit   ; eventuell kann jemand auch schon morgen mittag, ich finde, dass im letzten stück auch ausgebessert werden muss - und wos jetzt regnet, wäre ein guter zeitpunkt...
gruß, jörg


----------



## The Floh (6. November 2007)

Ich hätte am SAmsatg auch wieder Zeit...
Wer kommt noch mal am HBF vorbei???^^
Floh


----------



## Riderman (6. November 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass DU hier in der position bist, unqualifizierte kommentare über irgendwelche regeln abzulassen.
> hier haben sich immerhin etliche engagierte leute stundenlang den rücken krummgeschaufelt, damit auch leute wie DU ihren spaß haben.
> ich denke es sollte nachvollziehbar sein, dass man sich dann über solche aktionen ärgert.



ich ärger mich auch immer über irgendwelche radler die auf meiner Motorhaube rumliegen


----------



## waldman (6. November 2007)

Riderman schrieb:


> ich ärger mich auch immer über irgendwelche radler die auf meiner Motorhaube rumliegen



das hier ist nicht das autofreunde forum.  

ich denke samstag wuerd schon am besten passen. es muss schon ein paar tage regnen bis der total trockene boden deucht ist.


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (6. November 2007)

Sonntag hätte ich auch mit Auto Zeit


----------



## marc (6. November 2007)

Riderman schrieb:


> ich ärger mich auch immer über irgendwelche radler die auf meiner Motorhaube rumliegen



Bitte nicht so unqualifiziert Spam verbreiten. Kann jeder seine Meinung äußern, der Ton macht jedoch die Musik und man kann das durchaus provokant verstehenvon Dir. Die Jungs hier leisten klasse Arbeit und setzen sich für was ein das ALLEN Bikern hier zugute kommt. Bitte das mal berücksichtigen und nicht die Biker hier mit den "Studenten" ohne Licht verwechseln, ok  
Danke 

gruß marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (6. November 2007)

Bei mir gehts nur Sonntag.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (6. November 2007)

bei mir geht leider auch nur Sonntag


----------



## waldman (6. November 2007)

ja ok, ihr habt je gewonnen.
*
Also gehen wir am Sonntag den Trail ein bisschen "putzen", sprich herrichten.

Genaueres zu Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit und Auto,... gibts noch im Lauf der Woche.*


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (7. November 2007)

Hallo,

im Stadtkurier der am Donnerstag rauskommt ist ein kleiner Artikel über den Rossi Trail drin mit Bildern.

Und in der Bike 12/07 ist auf Seite 7 rechts unten auch ein Bild und ein paar Zeilen zu unserem Trail. Allerdings keine Ahnung wie die auf kleine Drops kommen, hat nie jemand gesagt!?

auf jeden Fall echt fein was wir für gute Presse bekommen!

Grüße
Arne


----------



## Phil85 (7. November 2007)

> Hallo,
> 
> im Stadtkurier der am Donnerstag rauskommt ist ein kleiner Artikel über den Rossi Trail drin mit Bildern.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (7. November 2007)

Ich bin am sonntag am start!
wie siehts aus werden wir nur schaufeln oder auch radfahren??
chriz
Ps. die scheiß freizeitpolizisten schon seit jahren auch am rehag/kybfelsen....regelrechte fallensteller....NO RESPECT!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (7. November 2007)

so jetz:
*Treffpunkt ist um 12 Uhr an der Jugendherberge.*
Werkzeug usw wieder mitbringen. Ich hoff dass wir noch ein großes Auto organisiert bekommen.
Wir wollten besonders im oberen Teil ausbessern und wenn nötig gräben fürs regenwasser ziehen. Nach dem Regen sieht man sicher schön wo es lang läuft.

Wenn dann noch Zeit bleibt könnte man noch das Stück nach der Kapelle herrichten. Da sind auch einige Kurven in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
War jetz dann seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr oben. Weiß eh gar nich mehr wies da grad aussieht.


----------



## DHSean (8. November 2007)

am letzten we wars ziemlich ausgefahrn, keine ahnung wies jetzt nach den paar regentagen aussehen wird. bin auf jeden fall auch wieder am start !


----------



## Ton1 (8. November 2007)

alles klar wenn ich schon nicht fahren kann wird gebuddelt!!!
ich bin um 12 mit chris auch am start!!!

bis dahin ride hard die glory !!!!

Gruss Flo


----------



## Deleted 87531 (8. November 2007)

Abend,

wenn meine Hand bis dahin wieder fit is komm ich auch.


----------



## waldman (10. November 2007)

Hi,
ich müsste jetz nochmal wissen wer denn alles morgen zum Bauen kommt.
Und vor allem wer ein Auto hat und das zur Verfügung stellen würde um hoch zu fahren.
Wie ich das sehe werdens morgen nicht allzu viele werden 
Nur die Harten kommen in Garten.

Bisher haben wir Arne, Phil und Benni mit Auto.


----------



## DHSean (10. November 2007)

d.h. es sind momentan 3 autos? ich bin auch am start, komm zwar mitm auto, aber ob das die forstwege hochkommt is die andere frage


----------



## PräsidentThoma (10. November 2007)

downhill-karre?


----------



## DHSean (10. November 2007)

schon eher ja ^^


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (10. November 2007)

hy
ich war heute aufm trail...sehr viel laub is unterwegs und der wind is aufjedenfall beeindruckend...komm morgen mit fahne und schaufel zur trailpflege...peace chriz...


----------



## DHSean (11. November 2007)

jetzt sind nach stöckchenleger auch noch rucksackdiebe unterwegs ... mein rucksack is weg 

dennoch spaßiger mittag heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (11. November 2007)

hö, wer macht denn so was.
vielleicht taucht er auch wieder irgendwann auf   in nem anlieger oder so


----------



## DHSean (11. November 2007)

...oder im freiburger fundbüro


----------



## Racer86 (11. November 2007)

vll hat ihn ja der mim norco gefunden wo noch hoch ist   arne hat doch dem seine mail adresse kannst ihm ja mal schreiben...

hoff mal der findet sich wieder is immer ******* sowas


----------



## DHSean (11. November 2007)

der mitm norco war grad oben am turm als ich zur strecke bin, der hatte also noch nix gesehn, wenn doch hätter bestimmt was gesagt.


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (12. November 2007)

Ha, das ist ja echt komisch mit dem Rucksack! aber da waren ja echt nicht so viele Leute gestern. Der muss doch irgendwo sein!? eingebuddelt?


----------



## deathmetalex (12. November 2007)

@ dh-sean:

ich bin "der mit dem norco" und habe aufm weg leider keinen rucksack gesehen.


----------



## DHSean (12. November 2007)

alles klar, danke dennoch. gibt schlimmeres  - aber meine tucs sind weg


----------



## kijan (12. November 2007)

Hi zusammen, 

bin heute mittag den Trail gefahren ... mit dem Herbstlaub - slippery when wet...   

Aber: 
In den Anliegern oberhalb der letzten Kante liegt ein ca. 15 cm dicker Baum quer. Ich denke den haben mal wieder Wanderer da hingelegt. Ein Zweiter liegt auch in der (alten Linie) dort wo die Line kurz nach links rausgeht mit der kurzen Anliegerkombination. Manchen Spaziergängern reichen wohl Stöcke nicht mehr aus...  

Leider war das Ding zu groß, um es alleine aus dem Weg zu schaffen, also Vorsicht...


----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2007)

spinnen die langsam? Oo ich würd so gerne mal eine/n von denen treffen! ich glaub ich installier da mal wo meine helmcam in nem baum und film des mal n paar tage lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. November 2007)

kijan schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin heute mittag den Trail gefahren ... mit dem Herbstlaub - slippery when wet...



Hydrologe müsste man sein...aber jetzt wo es regnet, habt Ihr bestimmt wieder mehr zu tun, oder?! Macht Ihr auch Dachrinnen sauber? (kleiner Scherz) 



kijan schrieb:


> Leider war das Ding zu groß, um es alleine aus dem Weg zu schaffen, also Vorsicht...



Dann heißt es wohl "Gewichte stemmen" den langen Winter über, Jan! 

MfG

PS: Wo warst gestern?!


----------



## kijan (12. November 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Hydrologe müsste man sein... (kleiner Scherz)


Was meinste, warum ich heute im Wald war?! Wollte gucken wie sich Feuchtigkeit anfühlt nach meiner staubtrockenen Woche... 


TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Dann heißt es wohl "Gewichte stemmen" den langen Winter über, Jan!


Ok, Trainingsprogramm wird geplant...  ...oder 'ne Taschensäge besorgt.


TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> PS: Wo warst gestern?!


Nicht da! War letzte Woche in Ägypten (jajaja: ARBEITEN!    ) Bin erst gestern abend heimgekommen.


----------



## waldman (12. November 2007)

gerade jetz nach dem sturm kanns sein dass größere äste und auch mal bäume von allein übern weg fallen.
müssen ja nicht immer gleich wanderer, spaziergänger, o.ä. sein.  

muss man immer positiv sehen. über einen 15cm dicken baum kann man hervorragend bunny hops üben  . oder einfach drüberfahren, bei den meisten is ja genug federweg vorhanden.


----------



## kijan (12. November 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> gerade jetz nach dem sturm kanns sein dass größere äste und auch mal bäume von allein übern weg fallen.
> müssen ja nicht immer gleich wanderer, spaziergänger, o.ä. sein.


War auch meine erste Überlegung, allerdings habe ich nirgends einen Stumpf gefunden wo das ding abgebrochen sein könnte... Habe mir aber auch nicht ewig Zeit genommen zu suchen. Komisch allerdings dass zwei Bäume querliegen überden Trail, sonst habe ich gar keine umgeblasenen Bäume gesehen... Vielleicht war's auch 'n Sturm, egal, der muss eben weg....


waldman schrieb:


> muss man immer positiv sehen. über einen 15cm dicken baum kann man hervorragend bunny hops üben  . oder einfach drüberfahren, bei den meisten is ja genug federweg vorhanden.


Richtig, aber wenn von dem Baum Äste mit einem Radius von 'nem halben Meter radial abstehen und der Baum schon 30-40cm hoch über'm Trail liegt, musste schon 'nen richtig guten Bunnyhop ziehen! Ich schau mir da gerne was von Dir ab


----------



## waldman (12. November 2007)

kijan schrieb:


> Richtig, aber wenn von dem Baum Äste mit einem Radius von 'nem halben Meter radial abstehen und der Baum schon 30-40cm hoch über'm Trail liegt, musste schon 'nen richtig guten Bunnyhop ziehen! Ich schau mir da gerne was von Dir ab



ne lass mal. das mit den hohen bunny hops überlass ich anderen  

zum baum nochmal: wenn bäume mitten im wald stehen bricht auch gern mal nur das obere stück ab. da sieht man dann nicht unbedingt einen stumpf wie man ihn erwartet.


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (12. November 2007)

Hy zusammen,
so ein Mist, die guten Tucs!!
Eins isch 'gwiss e acker isch kai wies!
Die Wanderer wollen uns nur davor schützen zu schnell zu fahren und haben den Weg wohl etwas anspruchsvoller gemacht!!
Kleiner Tipp, beim Bäume ausreißen immer aus den Knien herraus und den Rücken gerade halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak (13. November 2007)

kijan schrieb:


> War auch meine erste Überlegung, allerdings habe ich nirgends einen Stumpf gefunden wo das ding abgebrochen sein könnte... Habe mir aber auch nicht ewig Zeit genommen zu suchen. Komisch allerdings dass zwei Bäume querliegen überden Trail, sonst habe ich gar keine umgeblasenen Bäume gesehen... Vielleicht war's auch 'n Sturm, egal, der muss eben weg....
> 
> Richtig, aber wenn von dem Baum Äste mit einem Radius von 'nem halben Meter radial abstehen und der Baum schon 30-40cm hoch über'm Trail liegt, musste schon 'nen richtig guten Bunnyhop ziehen! Ich schau mir da gerne was von Dir ab



also ich vermute mal fast dass kein wanderer es gewesen sein kann, denn wenn du es nicht schaffst einen baumstamm wegzutragen dann schafft es ein opa und oma wanderer mit nordicwalking stock bestimmt auch nicht einen stamm dahin zu tragen. 

wie auch immer, ist jemand heute auf dem trail, werde im nachmittag eventl da sein, so könnte man das beseitigen


----------



## deathmetalex (13. November 2007)

hallo zusammen,
hab den baumstamm auch gesehen. den hat eindeutig der wind umgeschmissen.eine intakte buche von 10cm durchmesser reist keiner ab.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (13. November 2007)

naja, unterschätz die Waldnazis da mal nicht^^
auch ganz gemein sind jetzt aktuell Plastiktüten unterm Laub, da schmierste grad weg (geshen am Schauinsland und Schönberg). Muss ja nicht für extra sein, ist trotzdem nervig!


----------



## phreak (13. November 2007)

so war heute kurz aufm trail, auf dem stück hinter der naturschanze lagen 2 kleine baumstämmchen, das war aber eindeutig nicht die natur. 
also immer aufpassen! manche leute scheinen diesen trail nicht zu mögen!


----------



## kingofdirt (13. November 2007)

Jungs, glaube bei dem Wind sollten wir jetzt nicht wegen jeden Stock die Wanderer verdächtigen!
Bei dem Wetter sind von denen auch nicht so viele unterwegs.
Und bei dem Wind kommt doch sehr viel von den Bäumen runter! Ist doch jeden Herbst das gleiche!

Also mal easy mit wilden Anti-MTB verdächtigungen gegen das zu Fuß gehende Volk.

Aufpassen ist eh immer angesagt!

Gruß
Arne


----------



## kijan (16. November 2007)

Komme eben vom Trail und kann nur jedem empfehlen den Trail mal bei den aktuellen Bedingungen zu fahren! Hatte schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß wie heute.    

Oben ist die Schneedecke zwar geschlossen (ca. 10-15 cm), aber der Grip ist erstaunlich gut und man kann richtig gut runterheizen!

Sitze wieder im Büro und grinse immer noch... 

Vielleicht sollte man am WE (Sonntag) 'ne kleine Fotosession machen?!


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (16. November 2007)

Kann die Info von Kijan nur bestätigen, viel zu geil das Wetter und der Boden.


----------



## waldman (16. November 2007)

wir waren mittwoch die ersten die den powder zerfahren haben  
ist wirklich sehr geil im schnee.


----------



## kijan (16. November 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> wir waren mittwoch die ersten die den powder zerfahren haben
> ist wirklich sehr geil im schnee.


Von euch waren also die Spuren (waren ja nicht viele!)...


----------



## [email protected] (16. November 2007)

von donnerstag müssten noch von mir und kolleg welche da gewesen sein 

und es war derbst geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (16. November 2007)

kijan schrieb:


> Von euch waren also die Spuren (waren ja nicht viele!)...



"wir", das waren boris und ich.


----------



## Freecastle (17. November 2007)

War heute mittag auch mal wieder unterwegs .... 

Hab den daheim gebliebenen mal paar Impressionen mitgebracht (Handycam).


















Zwar alles gut in schuss .... nur nervt das Laub in den Anliegern ziemlich stark. 
Im letzten Teil vor der "JuHe" sieht man teils kaum noch den weg vor Blättern.


----------



## DHSean (17. November 2007)

wie geil is das denn? nächste we muss ich wieder hin!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. November 2007)

Oh Mann!

Und ich sitz hier rum und kann wegen meiner Weisheitszahn-OP nicht fahren. Bekomm nich mal den Helm auf meinen Melonenschädel.

Hoffentlich nächstes WE wieder.

@freecastle: Schöne Bilder


----------



## kingofdirt (18. November 2007)

tja so schön wie auf den Bildern ist jetzt nicht mehr, alles mocke aufm Trail! 

macht zwar schon Spaß zum Fahren, ABER wer macht jetzt mein Rad wieder sauber?


----------



## Freecastle (18. November 2007)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> tja so schön wie auf den Bildern ist jetzt nicht mehr, alles mocke aufm Trail!
> 
> macht zwar schon Spaß zum Fahren, ABER wer macht jetzt mein Rad wieder sauber?




Vor dem gleichen Problem stand ich nach dem gestrigen ausritt auch ... aber zu einer passablen Lösung (sauberem Rad) bin ich bisher noch nicht gekommen


----------



## kijan (18. November 2007)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> macht zwar schon Spaß zum Fahren, ABER wer macht jetzt mein Rad wieder sauber?


Da muss man dann durch... habe eben auch ewig geputzt... 

Hier noch 'ne Impression von heute...


----------



## Chaparral Rider (18. November 2007)

hammer bild.jetzt bereue ich es doch heute nicht hochgegangen zu sein.


----------



## PräsidentThoma (18. November 2007)

ich auch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil85 (19. November 2007)

Wir waren gestern auch oben und es war richtisch geil


----------



## phreak (20. November 2007)

war gestern mal ganz oben, also wer *DIRT* fahren will sollte unbedingt auf den rosskopf fahren,  besonders den ersten teil der strecke habe ich gut durchgepflügt.
weiss jemand wo es im stühlinger ne tanke gibt mit dampfstrahler?


----------



## PräsidentThoma (21. November 2007)

also irgend jemand hat aufm trail das licht ausgemacht und wasser verschüttet..
bestimmt wieder irgendwelche wanderer!


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (21. November 2007)

Die Schweine!^^


----------



## Volty (22. November 2007)

Hallo
am wochenende ware ich mim kolleg im untersten teil den laub weg schaufeln und es kahm einer von der jugenherberge hoch doch als er uns sah ging er auch gleich wieder vieleicht sind die des ja mit den stöcken und so


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2007)

glaub nich das des die sind. also ich würde jedenfalls nich dauernd da ganz hoch laufen wollen nur um äste in weg zu legen. die äste waren ja meistens im oberen bereich übern weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. November 2007)

Moin Moin

Wollt morgen mit Jan den Rossi hoch und wieder runter. 

Falls jemand Lust & Laune hat, sich und seinem Bike eine ordentlich Schlammpackung zu verpassen: *Treffpunkt 11.30 Uhr am SWR-Gebäude*

MfG


----------



## kingofdirt (24. November 2007)

puh, so früh? 
weiß nicht ob ich da schon aufs Rad will...


----------



## PräsidentThoma (24. November 2007)

mein rad wollte eigentlich auch ausschlafen, aber ich kanns mal fragen


----------



## Volty (24. November 2007)

wo wäre swr gebäute
und fahrt ihr hoch oderschiebt ihr da ich ein sehr schweres hacker bike habe


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2007)

also ich war heute oben und es war einfach nur genial. matschig, aber trotzdem so das man richtig ordentlich heitzen kann. auch schön rutschig aber nich zu arg rutschig. einfach genial heute gewesen.

aber irgendwie ist mein rad nun so braun... weis garnich woher des kommt  

eventl komm ich morgen mit. ist halt relativ früh und werde auf jedenfall hochschieben, falls ich komm


----------



## Freecastle (24. November 2007)

Kann mich nur anschliessen ... war HEUTE richtig geil auf der Strecke. Sehr angenehm der Matsch ... nicht aufdringlich, sondern einfach nur da


----------



## kijan (24. November 2007)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> puh, so früh?
> weiß nicht ob ich da schon aufs Rad will...


Tja es ist fast Winter und die Tage sind schon extrem kurz, da kann man auch mal am späten Vormittag starten... und wenn's geil war und man noch Zeit hat, fährt man halt nochmal...  



Volty schrieb:


> wo wäre swr gebäute
> und fahrt ihr hoch oderschiebt ihr da ich ein sehr schweres hacker bike habe


Wir fahren hoch  
Der SWR ist in der Karthäuserstraße, so ab dem Cafe-Atlantik ca. 500m.

P.S. Für alle die die Traillänge interessiert, ich hab den Trail mal 'vermessen' und hier ist die GPX Datei, da könnt Ihr euch den Verlauf in Google Earth anschauen: Anhang anzeigen Rosskopf Trail zur Jugendherberge (by kijan).gpx  
Demnach sind es 3.17 km und 385 Höhenmeter.


----------



## kingofdirt (24. November 2007)

kijan schrieb:


> Tja es ist fast Winter und die Tage sind schon extrem kurz, da kann man auch mal am späten Vormittag starten... und wenn's geil war und man noch Zeit hat, fährt man halt nochmal...



na bis es um 16:30 dunkel wird kannst da einige male hoch und runter fahren


----------



## Volty (25. November 2007)

morgen ich werde heute mit ein paar freunde in bomben loch gehen wer also keine lust hat den berg komplett zu besteigen könnte ja dort hin kommen sonst wünsche ich euch viel spaß und ne fette abfahrt


----------



## kingofdirt (25. November 2007)

bin 13:30 den Trail runter, da lag in der Bremsschikane vor der großen Kreuzung (nach dem 180° Anlieger) ein Stock quer in der Schikane... 
der kam auch nicht von nem Baum runter, war schon ein völlig vermodertes Teil und lag sehr gut platziert.

Wann ist die 11:30 SWR gruppe dort vorbeigekommen? da lag noch nix?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. November 2007)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> bin 13:30 den Trail runter, da lag in der Bremsschikane vor der großen Kreuzung (nach dem 180° Anlieger) ein Stock quer in der Schikane...
> der kam auch nicht von nem Baum runter, war schon ein völlig vermodertes Teil und lag sehr gut platziert.
> 
> Wann ist die 11:30 SWR gruppe dort vorbeigekommen? da lag noch nix?



Hi Arne

Als wir runter sind, waren noch keine Hindernisse auf der Strecke. Aber wir sind oberhalb der Kapelle einem Rentnern-in-Rotsocken-Ehepaar begegnet. 
Das Gespräch lief ungefähr so ab:
ER: "Müsst Ihr hier fahren. Dahinten gibts doch extra eine MTB-Strecke"
WIR: "Das IST eine offizielle MTB-Strecke. Fragen Sie beim Forstamt nach!"
ER: "Alles Klar" im Sinne von Ihr Deppen, verschwindet hier vom Weg. Und ist dann weiter.
Würd mich nicht wundern, wenn die das waren. Is ne Vermutung.

Ich führe das hier nur deshalb länger aus, weil ich mich dermaßen über diesen Typen geärgert habe - voll das ignorante Pack   

Mir kommt immer noch die Galle hoch. Wird Zeit, dass die Schilder an die Bäume kommen.

MfG


----------



## marc (26. November 2007)

...wenn Du mit deinem aggressivem Rocky Fahrstil immer die Naturliebhaber erschrecken musst    
Wir machen Flyer und Benni darf die dann bei ner Kaffeefahrt verteilen, so als Prävention


----------



## Phil85 (28. November 2007)

Hier sind noch mal ein paar Bilder vom Samstag ( Draufklicken wenn zu klein)




De DHShaun



Chriscroz ( richtig ?)



Ich




Weiter Bilder sind in meiner Galerie


----------



## DHSean (28. November 2007)

war ja echt mords dunkel :O - und danke an dominik für die bilder


----------



## Someone84 (28. November 2007)

is ja auch der SCHWARZwald


----------



## kona.orange (30. November 2007)

Schöne Fotos!


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (30. November 2007)

jo dominik,
war ne lustige session...
sind ja doch noch ganz coole bilder geworden...ohne blitz...
danke für's machen roll on!


----------



## PräsidentThoma (2. Dezember 2007)

war grad mal fahren.riesensauerei aber rischtisch geil!!
und es gibt sogar menschen, die mit einem crossrad da runter fahren.respekt!


----------



## mangolassi (2. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie kommts mir vor als würde das Matschloch immer größer werden. Kann auch daran liegen, daß man sich mit nem Crossrad viel kleiner fühlt
Aber da ich jetzt weiß, daß man FAST damit runterfahhren kann und am Naturdenkmal nichmal nen halben Meter weit fliegt, kann ich demnächst wieder mit nem richtigen Rad runter fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaparral Rider (3. Dezember 2007)

netter bericht

http://fudder.de/artikel/2007/12/03/mtb-am-rosskopf-alles-zum-neuen-downhill/


----------



## marc (4. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schöner Bericht den Ansgar schon lange verdient hätte  
Ham wir was zum quatschen für Freitag


----------



## waldman (4. Dezember 2007)

ich denk gesprächsthemen haben wir genug.  
hab grad kein internet und spar mir deshalb alles gerede/gechatte und gespame auf für freitag. 

*und schlagt kraeftig namen vor*

der beste namensgeber bekommt ne trickstuff army cap.


----------



## kijan (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi Jungs, 

komme gerade vom Trail: Der Himmel hat wohl die Gebete der Wanderer erhört und uns durch den Sturm ein paar richtig dicke Dinger in den Weg gelegt.  

Im ersten Anlieger liegt ein Baum schräg längs, immerhin kann man rechts vorbei und ab dem zweiten Anlieger fahren... Weiter unten (am Ende des oberen Stücks) vor der großen Kreuzung sind 2 richtig große Bäume auf die Bremsschikane gefallen. Ohne Fichtenmopeds und vermutlich Traktor ist an beiden Stellen nichts zu machen... 
Das untere Stück zur Juhe ist dann frei...

Übrigens: Super Bericht, endlich genug Lob für Ansgar und vielleicht liest das auch der ein oder andere Spaziergänger...


----------



## kingofdirt (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

komm auch grad vom Trail. Sind echt 3 mächtige Dinger die da im Weg liegen!!!

hab aber den Rest des Trails von kleinzeugs befreit. Sonst ist also so im großen und ganzen alles fahrbar. Viele kleine Ästchen liegen schon noch rum. 

Irgendein Depp hat wieder ne Bremsschikane ganz unten abgebaut...


----------



## actionjackson (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leutz,
is ja en sehr guter Bericht. Hoffentlich lesen den auch en paar Wanderer oder zumindest die Enkel derer welcher und sagen denen das sie nicht alleine im Wald sind und auch ruhig etwas Rücksicht auf uns armen Biker nehmen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quasibinaer (9. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur nach nem ordentlichen Helm suchen. Jetzt hänge ich aber seit fast 2 Stunden in diesem Thread rum und lese mir die ganze Geschichte von A-Z durch.

_Meine Herren, Respekt!_
Ich bin den Trail selber noch nicht gefahren, hab nur im Sommer mal per Zufall an der großen Kreuzung was gesehen und in der Bike was gelesen. Momentan bin ich dank den Nachwehen eines Schlüsselbeinbruchs noch etwas unmobil aufm Rad. Ans Biken ist mangels Zeit, Gesundheit, ordentlichem Bike und schönem Wetter also grade nicht zu denken. Aber ab März sollte da was gehen, beim Bauen bin ich nach Möglichkeit auch vorher gerne mal dabei. 

Falls übrigens irgendwie Schilder oder so gebraucht werden (um zum Beispiel den Trail zu "taufen"), dann mach´ ich da gerne n Layout/Design


----------



## waldman (10. Dezember 2007)

hallo mal wieder.

am samstag morgen haben wir die kreuzungsschlider aufgehangen.

haltet aufm trail mal die augen offen. am samstag haben wir angespitzte holzstuecke auf dem teil vor der kapelle gefunden.
werd mal schauen dass wir hinweistafeln bekommen auf denen steht dass der trail wirklich so wie er ist offiziell ist.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (10. Dezember 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> hallo mal wieder.
> 
> am samstag morgen haben wir die kreuzungsschlider aufgehangen.
> 
> ...




Sers,

haste die beim aufhängen der Schilder entdeckt oder als ihr im anschluß nochma gefahren seit? Als wir am Samstag oben waren lagen da noch keine angespitzten Holzstk. rum. 

gruß


----------



## waldman (10. Dezember 2007)

danach beim fahren. ich hab sie auch nicht persoenlich entdeckt. kumpel vor mir hat aber ein bild mit der digicam davon gemacht.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (10. Dezember 2007)

was darf ich mir unter angespitzten Holzstücken vorstellen? einfach so kleine angespitzte Ästchen, oder so richtig gefährliche Spieße, die den Radler vom Rad holen?


----------



## Deleted 87531 (10. Dezember 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> danach beim fahren. ich hab sie auch nicht persoenlich entdeckt. kumpel vor mir hat aber ein bild mit der digicam davon gemacht.




Dann muss des wohl kurz vor eurer Abfahrt gewesen sein denn wir sind ja mehr oder weniger kurz vor euch runter und ich hab nichts gesehen obwohl ich zu Fuß war.

Könntest des Bild mal posten???

Besteht nicht die Möglichkeit an den wichtigsten Stellen ein Schild aufzustellen wo drauf steht das der Trail legal ist, wird trotzdem Leute geben die solche Aktionen bringen aber zumindest wissen die dann was Sache ist!
Noch ist ja nichts passiert (Unfälle) aber man kann ja nie wissen und vllt schreckt desden einen oder anderen ab.


mfg


----------



## kona.orange (11. Dezember 2007)

Neues von der Front. So sah es heute morgen um 5:30 aus.
Den da hab ich in flagranti erwischt.
Leute. Fahrt lieber Rennrad. Das ist nicht so gefährlich.


----------



## DHSean (11. Dezember 2007)

also das mit dem regen kommt zumindest schon mal hin ...


----------



## kona.orange (12. Dezember 2007)

Hab grad den Virtuous Trailer (Link auf der Startseite) gesehen.


----------



## kingofdirt (12. Dezember 2007)

Hey Mädels,

am Sonntag ist offizielle Weihnachtsausfahrt! 
Treffpunkt 12:30 beim Offroadplanet!

Danach Grillen und Trickstuff-Glühwein!

Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strunzel (16. Dezember 2007)

hey, ich hab gerade ein enduro als fahrbaren untersatz bekommen, vielleicht sehe ich mir den neuen trail mal demnächst an. wahrscheinlich komme ich zwischen neujahr und dreikönig mal dazu. vielleicht treff ich ja jemanden  liegt da eigntlich schnee auf dem rosskopf? ich war freitag in Horben/Holzschlägermatte und da war leider reichlich schnee


----------



## nobs (16. Dezember 2007)

Strunzel schrieb:


> hey, ich hab gerade ein enduro als fahrbaren untersatz bekommen, vielleicht sehe ich mir den neuen trail mal demnächst an. wahrscheinlich komme ich zwischen neujahr und dreikönig mal dazu. vielleicht treff ich ja jemanden  liegt da eigntlich schnee auf dem rosskopf? ich war freitag in Horben/Holzschlägermatte und da war leider reichlich schnee



Hi Strunzel, 
gratulation zum Enduro und viel spass damit, zum Thema Schnee, am Rosskopf liegt zur Zeit noch kein Schnee kann man alles super fahren.
Gruß nobs


----------



## Strunzel (16. Dezember 2007)

das rad macht spass  ich habs heute bei mir ein wenig getestet (ettenheim/wallburg) allerdings hatte ich meine ausrüstung in freiburg mit multitool klamotten usw... 
die schaltung war noch nicht richtig eingestellt und der vorbau ist mir zuuuuu lang   da muss ich morgen mal zum radikal laden und nach was kürzerem sehen


----------



## mangolassi (16. Dezember 2007)

Die Weihnachtsausfahrt war ja ne coole Aktion, wir hatten auch kaum Verluste. Aber wenn jemand nach der ersten Forstwegkreuzung rechts an dem Baum so 5m vor dem Anlieger ein weisses Helmschild findet, wärs nett wenn er mir Bescheid sagt. Werds wohl frühestens Dienstag suchen können.


----------



## phreak (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, komme gerade vom trail, ACHTUNG, auf dem teilstück zwischen der kapelle und dem sog. "naturdenkmal" liegen dickere äste, baumstämme auf dem trail, und auch in den anliegern. 
da wollte ein wanderer mal wieder seinen angestauten frust abbauen.
hatte leider keine zeit die dinger zu entfernen.


----------



## Strunzel (18. Dezember 2007)

könnte auch der strum von letztens gewesens ein....


 oder sind anthropogene einflüsse sichtbar?
in FR muss man mit den radfahrern leben... in der stadt ist alles voll mit ihnen und die waldwege laden auch dazu ein befahren zu werden. wir können ja mal irgendwas gegen fußgänger hinschmeißen ^_° ne, scherz.... halte auch die zweite backe hin.


----------



## Freecastle (20. Dezember 2007)

Mensch, hier ist ja auch garnichts mehr los .... wohl noch alle auf den letzten Drücker Geschenke shoppen ;-)

war jedenfalls vorher auf dem Rosskopf Trail unterwegs. Wunderschön zu fahren bei dem gefrohrenen Boden. Strecke ist absolut gut in schuss .... keine Stöcke oder Äste über den Weg .... man kann es einfach super laufen lassen.


----------



## DHSean (20. Dezember 2007)

geshoppt wird erst am montag


----------



## kijan (20. Dezember 2007)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Mensch, hier ist ja auch garnichts mehr los .... wohl noch alle auf den letzten Drücker Geschenke shoppen ;-)
> 
> war jedenfalls vorher auf dem Rosskopf Trail unterwegs. Wunderschön zu fahren bei dem gefrohrenen Boden. Strecke ist absolut gut in schuss .... keine Stöcke oder Äste über den Weg .... man kann es einfach super laufen lassen.



Die Stöcke und Äste haben wir vorgestern bei unserem Nightride weggeräumt.... Leider existiert das Problem trotz der Schildchen immer noch...  

Und ja, es ist sehr geil bei dem gefrorenen Boden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (20. Dezember 2007)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Mensch, hier ist ja auch garnichts mehr los .... wohl noch alle auf den letzten Drücker Geschenke shoppen ;-)



Nee, zu busy Ästewegräumen

wenn bei Windstille abgsägte Äste rumliegen, sind sie wohl nicht vom Sturm, oder?


----------



## *kona rider* (28. Dezember 2007)

wer ist morgen oben ?...werd wohl so ab 2 oben sein


----------



## f5d (28. Dezember 2007)

in was für nem zustand is die strecke denn zurzeit? liegt schnee? arg matschig?

mfg flo


----------



## *kona rider* (28. Dezember 2007)

vor gestern war schnee hat aber wirklich spaß gemacht...wen es morgen kälter ist ist die strecke warscheinlich gefroren ist aber wirklich sehr gut zum fahren.auch bei schnee


----------



## FaceGrind (9. Januar 2008)

ich werde am freitag mittags am trail bauen.
wer lust und zeit hat, kann sich bei mir melden.
werd dann morgen abend nochmal die genaue uhrzeit ankündigen.


----------



## Strunzel (10. Januar 2008)

ich werd vermutlich mal samstag endlich zeit finden den trail auszuprobieren. wenn jemand mitkommt wär das ganz cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87531 (10. Januar 2008)

@ FaceGrind

Sers,

wenn du noch wie angekündigt die Uhrzeit hier rein schreibst werd ich, wenns zeitlich passt dabei sein.

Gruß Michi


----------



## FaceGrind (10. Januar 2008)

14.00 uhr jugendherberge


----------



## Deleted 87531 (10. Januar 2008)

14 Uhr is gut ich bin dabei


----------



## [email protected] (10. Januar 2008)

hab leider schule. ander ma vllt wieder


----------



## Freecastle (10. Januar 2008)

Strunzel schrieb:


> ich werd vermutlich mal samstag endlich zeit finden den trail auszuprobieren. wenn jemand mitkommt wär das ganz cool.



Also Samstag ab 15 Uhr wäre ich dabei ....


----------



## Tobiwan (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo an alle Freiburger-Biker,
bin neu hier in der Gegend und hätte Bock morgen mit Euch zu fahren.
Ist 14:00 Uhr noch aktuell? 
Wenn Ihr die Jugendherberge meint, ist es dann diese Adresse:?

Jugendherberge Freiburg
Kartäuserstraße 151
79104 Freiburg

Ich würde evtl. noch mit zwei Kollegen vorbeikommen. Der Trail sieht einfach zum anbeißen aus!!! 
Gruss
Tobias


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2008)

hi, jop jugendherberge ist die in der karthäuserstraße. 

sind btw morgen auch zu 3. unterwegs. gegen zwischen 14 und 15 uhr irgendwann. vllt sieht man sich


----------



## Apollon (11. Januar 2008)

heyho, 
dieser trail, ist das derjenige der (zumindest am letzten stück) schlangenförmig, mit schönen steilkurven bis direkt vor die jugendherberge führt? 
wenn ja bin ich den sylvester zu fuss runter-geschlittert.

Echt hammer der trail, so was hätt ich auch gern bei uns  
muss unbedingt noch mal wiederkommen, dann aber mit bike  

MfG, der freiburg-begeisterte


----------



## FaceGrind (11. Januar 2008)

Apollon schrieb:


> heyho,
> dieser trail, ist das derjenige der (zumindest am letzten stück) schlangenförmig, mit schönen steilkurven bis direkt vor die jugendherberge führt?
> wenn ja bin ich den sylvester zu fuss runter-geschlittert.
> 
> ...



ja


----------



## phreak (11. Januar 2008)

halllo leute, ist jemand von am sonntag auf dem trail? wär cool wenn man zusammnen fahren könnten
servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (12. Januar 2008)

sonntag ham wir vor hoch zu GEHN um die (bis dahin hoffentlich funktionierende) helmcam zu testen. denk wir sind so um zwei an der juhe


----------



## Strunzel (12. Januar 2008)

*puh* ich war gestern seit ner 2 wöchigen pause mit dem bike auf der rappenecker hütte. ich wollt ja eigentlich heute auf den DH trail. aber meine oberschenkel und der blick aus dem fenster lässt mich das dann doch auf morgen 14:00 uhr verschieben  bis morgen. ich hoffe ich finde die JuHe... ich weis ungefähr wo die ist...


----------



## Tobiwan (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen und ein großes Dankeschön an alle Organisatoren, Helfer und natürlich auch dem Forstamt, diesen super Trail zu ermöglich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wir  sind heute zum ersten Mal gefahren und haben jetzt noch das Grinsen im Gesicht. Falls Ihr mal wieder Helfer braucht, bin ich dabei! 
Gruss
Tobias

@freecastle: Sorry das es heute nicht geklappt hat. Wir sind doch schon früher rauf und haben die Gegend um den Roßkopf noch ein bißchen gecheckt.


----------



## phreak (13. Januar 2008)

na alles klar, werde dann auch auf 14 uhr an der juhe auftauchen!


----------



## DHSean (13. Januar 2008)

bei uns wirds halb drei - vllt. sieht man sich


----------



## Focusdriver12 (14. Januar 2008)

@DHSEAN,
könntest du das Helmcam Video mal hier reinstellen wen es dir nichts ausmacht???
Ich will mal sehen wie es im Moment dort ausieht, weil ich demnächst auch mal an den Rosskopf will.  

Wäre super  

MFG
Focusdriver


----------



## DHSean (14. Januar 2008)

leider is das modulsignal nach 1:42 aufgrund von spannungsschwankungen abgekackt  , sprich die ersten anderthalb minuten ham wa drauf. sollte aber bis nächstes wochenende behoben sein - dann gibts das video. ansonsten is die strecke in top zustand


----------



## quasibinaer (18. Januar 2008)

Sodele, ich werde mich morgen vermutlich mal mit nem Testbike (2008er Norco Shore *jubel*) nach oben begeben und sehen was das Ding so kann, bin ja höchst gespannt! 

Übrigens ist der Trail schon wieder in der Presse: In der aktuellen "MountainBike" wird er auf Seite 14 im Zusammenhang mit den Stuttgarter Trails an der "Zacke" genannt. Die Stuttgarter Jungs haben mit ihrem Forstamt bzw. den Behörden scheinbar nicht so viel Glück wie unsereins... :/


----------



## Strunzel (18. Januar 2008)

ich finds ganz witzig wieviele leute da nachts oben am turm rumhängen  da denkst mal du bist allein im wald..... tz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusdriver12 (18. Januar 2008)

@ DHSean,
Jop schade 
Ich hoffe es klapt mit am Wochende mit der cam .

Ist der Trail im jetztigen zustand leicht zu finden oder kan man es vergessen wen man keine ahnung hat   , von welcher seite kan man mit dem Bike dem Rosskopf am besten hochfahren.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2008)

schau dir auf youtube einfach die videos vom rosskopf an, dann findest den trail auf jedenfall


----------



## DHSean (25. Januar 2008)

ist morgen jemand aufm trail anzutreffen? hab kein bock mich alleine den berg hochzuquälen


----------



## Deleted 87531 (26. Januar 2008)

DHSean schrieb:


> ist morgen jemand aufm trail anzutreffen? hab kein bock mich alleine den berg hochzuquälen



Sers, wir treffen uns um 2 oben am Turm wenn bock hast schau vorbei...


guß michi


----------



## DHSean (26. Januar 2008)

kacke schaff ich net, außer ihr strampelt zweimal hoch


----------



## Deleted 87531 (26. Januar 2008)

DHSean schrieb:


> kacke schaff ich net, außer ihr strampelt zweimal hoch



Wir werden länger da sein...hatten vor bissle sektionstraining zu machen... vllt seht ma sich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (27. Januar 2008)

hallo,

ich finde den trail echt gut, würde mich auch gerne mal für wartungsarbeiten o.ä. zur verfügung stellen.
kann ja nicht sein das ich da langfahre und andere der trail sauberhalten.

für alle die den trail noch nicht gefunden haben:















ich werde die gps daten natürlich *nirgens* veröffentlichen


----------



## waldman (28. Januar 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich finde den trail echt gut, würde mich auch gerne mal für wartungsarbeiten o.ä. zur verfügung stellen.
> kann ja nicht sein das ich da langfahre und andere der trail sauberhalten.



hi,
freut mich (und die andern) das zu hoeren. Denke dass wir erst wieder im Fruehling bauen werden. Nach dem letzten wirklichen Frost. Jetzt lohnt es eh nicht was zu machen, wenn das wieder einfriert und auftaut ist es wieder weich und sofort kaputt.


----------



## nobs (28. Januar 2008)

hi,

ich war gestern mal wieder auf dem Trail, war wieder mal ein genuß, muß mich bei allen helfern bedanken für die gute arbeit die ihr geleistet habt.
ich hab gestern unterhalb der kapelle die Hindernisse der Wandersleut entfernt muß wohl ein neues hobby sein  
da ich leider immer unter extremer Zeitnot leide biete ich hier mal nicht meine hilfe an da ich es wahrscheinlich eh nicht einhalten kann, reicht halt grad mal zu 2 Std. biken pro woche, würd aber gern wenigstens mal nen kasten gerstensaft spendieren ihr könnt mir ja mal ne kontonr per pn mitteilen.
gruß nobs


----------



## waldman (29. Januar 2008)

auf das angebot kommen wir sicher gerne zurück. 
würde es auf frühling verschieben. dann können wir an dem grillplatz an der juhe ne grillfeier machen.
evtl wieder mit nem arbeitseinsatz verbunden.
cheers


----------



## DHSean (29. Januar 2008)

yippieee da bin ich wieder dabei !!!


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (5. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,
geht irgendjemand von euch demnächst mal wieder annen Trail, würde den nämlich auch gern mal fahren, weiß aber net so genau, wie man dahin kommt!!
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2008)

sobald mein rad wieder fahrbereit ist bin ich da  

wenn ich wieder gehe meld ich mich bei dir. aber ich denke du findest davor schon jmd


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> sobald mein rad wieder fahrbereit ist bin ich da
> 
> wenn ich wieder gehe meld ich mich bei dir. aber ich denke du findest davor schon jmd



Sonntag lief es doch noch?! 

Meine Fully-Baustelle sollte demnächst auch fertig sein! Vielleicht trifft man sich dann.

MfG


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2008)

hrhr, 
hättest mal besser schauen müssenv war ohne schaltwerk und ohne kette unterwegs ^^ und mein hinterrad hat extrem viel spiel... zu viel spiel ^^


----------



## DHSean (7. Februar 2008)

würde mich am wochenende spontan mehr oder weniger freiwillig (scheiß antibiotika) als fotograf für ne fotosession am rossi anbieten ... wer also bock hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hrhr,
> hättest mal besser schauen müssenv war ohne schaltwerk und ohne kette unterwegs ^^ und mein hinterrad hat extrem viel spiel... zu viel spiel ^^



Hi Niklas

hatte ich wohl übersehen...  Beim Hardtail fahren schlägt mein Gehirn zu oft an die Schädeldecke 

MfG


----------



## waldman (8. Februar 2008)

Hi, es gibt wieder interessante Neuigkeiten:

In der naechsten oder uebernaechsten BIKE wird ein Artikel ueber die *Border-Line* (so heisst unser wegle naemlich ab sofort) drin sein. Und zwar sollte Peter Denk einen Artikel ueber seinen Lieblingstrail hier in Freiburg schreiben. Einen Tag haben wir uns ein paar Namen ueberlegt dass man auch ueber den Trail gscheit reden kann. So ist es nun die Border-Line geworden (borderline heisst "grenzwaertig", "Grenzlinie", ... finde ich sehr passend da sie staendig an der Gemarkungsgrenze zwischen Freiburg und Ebnet verlaeuft, es stehen ja auch ueberall Grenzsteine rum). fuer das obere Stueck fanden wir "Dirretissima" (angelehnt an den frueheren Verlauf) recht passend, fuer das untere Stueck "Lindwurm" (kann sich jeder selbst denken wieso)
Am naechsten Tag waren wir dann mit einem Fotograf aufm Trail Fotos machen.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie der Bericht und die Bilder werden.  

Danke fuer die Aufmerksamkeit und lassts krachen


----------



## Deleted 87531 (9. Februar 2008)

Servus zusammen,

das sind ja interressante News bin mal auf den Artikel und die Bilder gespannt.

Anderes Thema ist heute jmd aufm Trail? wollte um 14Uhr ab der Juhe hochschieben, wer allso lust un zeit hat....


Gruß Michael


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. Februar 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> fuer das untere Stueck "Lindwurm" (kann sich jeder selbst denken wieso)



"Der Lindwurm ähnelt einem Drachen und wird manchmal als Unterart bezeichnet, hat keine oder nur sehr kurze, stets fluguntaugliche Flügel und wird vor allem in alten germanischen Sagen erwähnt. Gewöhnlich hat ein Lindwurm einen sehr langen Schwanz und kurze Beine, teilweise wird er als* menschenfressend *beschrieben."


----------



## FaceGrind (9. Februar 2008)

wo er seinen schlund hat ist ja dann auch klar...


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (10. Februar 2008)

Geht jemand von euch am Sonntag fahren?????
Pete


----------



## waldman (11. Februar 2008)

gestern haben wir im unteren teil des lindwurms zwei kurven umgebaut. die stelle fährt sich jetz runder und man kommt schneller in die kurve vorm karusell (das loch vor der rinne)  

in der dirretissima sind besonders bei gutem wetter viele wanderer unterwegs. macht also die augen auf und fahrt keinen um. und weißt sie freundlich darauf hin dass hier eigentlich kein wanderweg mehr ist.


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (11. Februar 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> Hi, es gibt wieder interessante Neuigkeiten:
> 
> In der naechsten oder uebernaechsten BIKE wird ein Artikel ueber die *Border-Line* (so heisst unser wegle naemlich ab sofort) drin sein. Und zwar sollte Peter Denk einen Artikel ueber seinen Lieblingstrail hier in Freiburg schreiben. Einen Tag haben wir uns ein paar Namen ueberlegt dass man auch ueber den Trail gscheit reden kann. So ist es nun die Border-Line geworden (borderline heisst "grenzwaertig", "Grenzlinie", ... finde ich sehr passend da sie staendig an der Gemarkungsgrenze zwischen Freiburg und Ebnet verlaeuft, es stehen ja auch ueberall Grenzsteine rum). fuer das obere Stueck fanden wir "Dirretissima" (angelehnt an den frueheren Verlauf) recht passend, fuer das untere Stueck "Lindwurm" (kann sich jeder selbst denken wieso)
> Am naechsten Tag waren wir dann mit einem Fotograf aufm Trail Fotos machen.
> ...



Wird in der April Ausgabe sein, haben die März schon seit Freitag und da ist leider noch nichts drin.


----------



## waldman (11. Februar 2008)

Tr!ckstuff-Jam schrieb:


> Wird in der April Ausgabe sein, haben die März schon seit Freitag und da ist leider noch nichts drin.



danke für die info. hab ich mir den weg zum kiosk schon gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (11. Februar 2008)

hatte gestern leider kein gutes händchen 

dominik





ansgar





jörg





kasul








jochen


----------



## Chaparral Rider (11. Februar 2008)

das obere bild vom kasul ist richtig gut!

gibts eigentlich auch neue videos vom trail?
komm grad nicht zum fahren


----------



## Ton1 (14. Februar 2008)

Hi!

gehn jetzt auf den Trail wer lust hat kann sich ja anschließen! sind gegen viertel vor 2 an der Jugendherberge und schieben dann den Forstweg hoch!


----------



## DHSean (14. Februar 2008)

wer hat denn bitte donnerstag mittag zeit   ... *neid*


----------



## Deleted 87531 (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 


is heut von euch jmd aufm Trail?
Wollt im unteren stk bissle sektionstraining machen, wenn jmd lust hast...
schiebe ab 14 uhr von der juhe aus hoch...


mfg

Michael


----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (18. Februar 2008)

hi leute

wer hat bock morgen um halb drei an der juhe zu sein um mit mir n bissl zu radln, sprich n bisschen sektionstraining zu machen^^ meldet euch einfach bis dahin viel spass jungs^^

mugn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (18. Februar 2008)

ey ansgar da de on bist grade haste bock morgen??

mugn


----------



## waldman (18. Februar 2008)

eyh muggn.
ich hab morgen zeit ja. ich schreib bis um zwölf uhr klausur und fahr dann nachm mittagessen aufn rossi. dann können wir uns im unteren teil treffen.


----------



## kijan (19. Februar 2008)

... würde auch gern mal wieder biken!


----------



## lengaijogi (19. Februar 2008)

ooooohhhh, bald hast ja die verletzung überstanden, vorfreude (auf das neue radl) is ja au net schlecht!


----------



## waldman (20. Februar 2008)

die border-line ist heute grad im "video of the day" bei pinkbike -> http://www.pinkbike.com/

sehr cool.


----------



## DHSean (20. Februar 2008)

klasse  ... glückwunsch an alle beteiligten


----------



## Chaparral Rider (20. Februar 2008)

glückwunsch!schönes video und action sowieso


----------



## FaceGrind (20. Februar 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> die border-line ist heute grad im "video of the day" bei pinkbike -> http://www.pinkbike.com/
> 
> sehr cool.



da gehört sie auch hin


----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (21. Februar 2008)

hi leutz

wer hat bock morgen radln zu gehen so gegen 12 uhr ????n schreibt ma back wenn ihr lust haben solltet

mugn


----------



## Deleted 87531 (21. Februar 2008)

Sers mugggnn,


hätte schon bock allerdings erst ab 14.30 zeit wenn dir des net zu spät is würd ich mitkommen?...

gruß

michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (22. Februar 2008)

hi michi lass uns treffen ok komm schon ins forum dass de des auch liest so ^^
würde so um drei gehen wenn des passt so
mugn


----------



## Deleted 87531 (22. Februar 2008)

Hi, also ich mach mich dann jetzt mal startklar un bin dann um 15.15 an der juhe...


----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (22. Februar 2008)

okay m komme so um halb vier dort an kay


----------



## Deleted 87531 (22. Februar 2008)

mugggggggggnnnn schrieb:


> okay m komme so um halb vier dort an kay



k bis denne


----------



## Windspalter (23. Februar 2008)

ich beneide ja alle die bei dem geilen Wetter schon wieder fahren können. Ich liege leider mit gebrochenem Knöchel noch einige Zeit flach. Viel Spaß allen die die es schon genießen können!!!!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. Februar 2008)

Windspalter schrieb:


> ich beneide ja alle die bei dem geilen Wetter schon wieder fahren können. Ich liege leider mit gebrochenem Knöchel noch einige Zeit flach. Viel Spaß allen die die es schon genießen können!!!!



Dann mal gute Besserung... 

Trau mich jetzt gar nicht zu sagen, dass wir (Basti, Jogi und ich) uns um 13.00 Uhr am SWR-Gebäude treffen um auf den Rosskopf zu *fahren* 
Wer Lust hat, kann sich gern anschließen.

MfG


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2008)

... wenn nur mein rad mal wieder ganz wäre


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ... wenn nur mein rad mal wieder ganz wäre



was´n los?! wie können 21kg Metall kaputt gehen?!


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2008)

ich warte seit wochen auf mein schaltauge und auf meine nabe warte ich au noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GHEA!!! (23. Februar 2008)

joa, da warten noch mehrere drauf, dass du dein schaltauge und die nabe bekommst.... is aber auch ein geiles wetter ( entschuldigung an alle, die momentan nicht reiten können. das wird schon wieder  )


----------



## quasibinaer (24. Februar 2008)

*Großer Fotoaufruf!*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich will ein paar Fotos machen. Von euch, vom Trail, am liebsten zusammen und in Action. Ist sogar für eine gute Sache - nämlich meine Studienbewerbung im Fach Fotojournalismus an der FH Hannover. Die Bilder bekommt jeder Teilnehmer natürlich auch, auf ner CD. Und Bilder wie ich sie vorhabe, bekommt ihr nicht so schnell wieder. 
Ich möchte nämlich eine komplette Blitzanlage auf den Trail stellen und ein paar schicke Actionpics schiessen. So richtig mit schnieker Lichtführung und so, ihr wisst schon.

Jetzt bräuchte ich ein paar freiwillige, die sich einen Nachmittag lang ein bisschen durch den Wald scheuchen lassen und für die Kamera kurz ein bisschen am Trail rumschaufeln. Das ganze soll sich nämlich nicht nur ums biken an sich drehen, sondern um die ganze Community die um den Trail herumgewachsen ist. Es wäre also saugeil, wenn einige der Schlüsselpersonen auch da wären. Und damit meine ich nicht den Förster. 

Als Termin ist mal nächstes Wochenende angepeilt, später gehts nicht. Mir rennt nämlich leider grade die Zeit davon und ich muss sehen dass ich noch was auf die Reihe kriege. Eventuell muss das auch mal unter der Woche oder an zwei Tagen laufen, ist noch vom Wetter abhängig. Wenn´s hält, wäre das natürlich ideal. Der Wetterbericht sagt zwar dass mindestens bis Donnerstag Regen ist, aber vielleicht geht ja am Wochenende was.

Würd´ mich freuen wenn wir da was auf die Beine stellen können, ich bin mir  ziemlich sicher dass euch das Ergebnis hinterher überzeugt.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2008)

ich wäre dabei. fahr ich eben wieder ohne kette XD
wenn du mir einen genauen termin sagst kann ich auch sagen ob ich kommen kann. hab nächsten samstag schule   aber nur bis 14 uhr oder so


----------



## GHEA!!! (24. Februar 2008)

ahoi. heute sind welche auf dem trail.  wir werden so ca. 13:30 uhr oben sein und so bis 17 oder 18 uhr auf dem trail bleiben. also wer lust hat oder fotos schießen will/muss kann sich ja anschließen. wer hochschiebgesellschaft brauch: 12:30 an der juhe.
ride on


----------



## DHSean (24. Februar 2008)

@[email protected] : och ne kette hätt ich auch noch zu hause .... 

nächstes we professionelle bilder machen wär ich dabei !!!

und heute sind wir auch da, ab halb drei anner juhe und dann ab hoch (aber gestrampelt  )


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2008)

kette is nich das problem, aber das schaltauge  und bin mal gespannt ob meine nabe des noch mitmacht  wird witzig ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (24. Februar 2008)

nervig ... kann ich verstehn ^^


----------



## FaceGrind (24. Februar 2008)

bei den fotos wäre ich auch mit am start.hätte evtl auch mal unter der woche nachmittags zeit.


das wetter rockt!! bis gleich aufm trail!


----------



## kingofdirt (24. Februar 2008)

oh man heut war echt viel los im Wald!

also ich so geg 3 runter bin war die letzte Bremsschikane komplett abgeräumt!
hab sicher 15 min wieder das ganze Holz zusammen suchen müssen! 

das kotzt echt an!!!

sonst war nichts kaputt oder im Weg?


wir müssen gaaaaanz dringend info Tafeln machen!


----------



## FaceGrind (24. Februar 2008)

volle zustimmung!!
teilweise familien mit 3 kids aufm weg...das kann echt ins auge gehen


----------



## DHSean (24. Februar 2008)

wir hatten keine probleme ... sonst war, bis auf die insgesamt zwei bäume, alles ok


----------



## mugggggggggnnnn (24. Februar 2008)

Großer Fotoaufruf!

hi ich wäre auch dabei auf jeden fall !!!!!!!!!!!! coole sagste schon noch bescheid wann genau nä ?! 

gruss mugn 



heitzn!!!!


----------



## waldman (24. Februar 2008)

nächstes wochenende wäre ich auch dabei. habe allerdings nur am sonntag zeit.

infotafeln sind gut und recht. die frage ist nur: machen es die leute kaputt weil sie denken es ist illegal oder weil sie einfach was gegen biker haben ?

ja die fußgänger sind echt ein problem aufm trail.  
das werden wir auch nich in den griff bekommen.


----------



## kingofdirt (24. Februar 2008)

ein wanderer, der mir mitleidig beim aufbauen der schikanke zugeschaut hat, meinte wir sollen die schikanen doch einfach massiv bauen. Also z.B. wie ein Geländer.

finde die Idee gar nicht schlecht, müsste man halt gut sichtbar machen.

Allgemein würde man mit Infos an Gipfel und den großen Kreuzungen schon mehr akzeptanz schaffen. 
Ihr bekommts ja immer wieder selber mit, viele glauben einem einfach nicht das der trail wirklich legal ist.
Dann kann man sich den part der diskussionen zumindest sparen.

Und das bei dem schönen wetter halt viele Leute im Wald sind ist ja auch ok, muss man halt bischen mehr gucken.

Grundsätzlich was gegen Biker haben nicht viele.

Aber leider sind halt immer wieder genug volldeppen unterwegs die einen auf chef machen nur weil sie auf nem Rad sitzen, meist nicht mal die bergaborientierten. Unter denen leiden halt alle.

ALSO SEIT TROTZ ALLEM IMMER NETT ZU DEN WANDERERN, AUCH WENN DIE MANCHMAL ETWAS UNFREUNDLICH SIND!!!


----------



## kingofdirt (24. Februar 2008)

ach ja beim bilder machen bin ich auch dabei. kann sa + so


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Februar 2008)

Die Frage ist nur, werden die Schikanen von Wanderern oder Bikern abgerissen?!
Ich denke an Tagen wie heute ist es extrem, weil einfach zu viele Leute unterwegs sind. Scheinbar werden die Schilder auch ignoriert. Basti und ich sind einer Dame und ihren zwei Kindern begegnet, die aufm Trail runter sind. Die haben wir freundlich auf eine mögliche Gefahr hingewiesen. Auf die freundliche Art natürlich. Sie schaute verdutzt, denn die Schilder sind ihr nicht aufgefallen, sagte sie. Ich denke, so geht es einigen.
Von daher wären Infotafeln nicht schlecht.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quasibinaer (25. Februar 2008)

Yeah, is ja schonmal sehr fein dass sich so viele für die Fotosession melden 
Den genauen Termin geb ich natürlich noch bekannt, das ist aber primär mal wetterabhängig. Mit etwas Glück wirds wieder so um die 10°C und vorallem sonnig. 
Mir passt der Sonntag tendenziell allerdings besser, weil ich am Samstag noch n anderen Termin hab. Naja, mal sehen wie das Wetter so wird. So lange es nicht regnet, isses mir eigentlich wurscht ... dann wirds schlimmstenfalls halt ne Schlammschlacht... 


/e: Sollte mir zwischenzeitlich langweilig sein, werde ich mal n paar Hinweistafeln machen. Gibt es da schon bestimmte Textvorstellungen?


----------



## FaceGrind (25. Februar 2008)

sonntag fänd ich auch gut


----------



## waldman (25. Februar 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> /e: Sollte mir zwischenzeitlich langweilig sein, werde ich mal n paar Hinweistafeln machen. Gibt es da schon bestimmte Textvorstellungen?



ob und wie wir das machen, müssen wir erst mit dem forstamt abklären und absprechen. (ich klär das diese woche noch ab)

du kannst allerdings gerne schonmal was entwerfen.
(Text in der Richtung: "...offizieller, vom forstamt, genehmigter, Mountainbiketrail. Zum Zweck der Kanalisierung der Mountainbiker auf eine Strecke,.. bla.." "...bitten Wanderer die ausgewiesenen Wanderwege zu nutzen und ein Begehen des Trails möglichst zu vermeiden.")


----------



## FaceGrind (25. Februar 2008)

... und einbahnstraßenschilder  hatten gestern noch einen kleinen zwischenfall mit einem bergaufradelnden motzenden schönwetterfahrer


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. Februar 2008)

FaceGrind schrieb:


> ... und einbahnstraßenschilder  hatten gestern noch einen kleinen zwischenfall mit einem bergaufradelnden motzenden schönwetterfahrer



das klang nur so, weil Du so schnell an ihm vorbei bist....  der wollte uns vor Wanderern warnen. Is aber trotzdem ne harte Nummer, dort hochzufahren.
Ich warte nur auf den Tag, dass einem auf dem schnellen Stück eine Gruppe MTB´ler entgegenkommt...

MfG


----------



## Deleted 87531 (25. Februar 2008)

Hi,

für die die langeweile haben oder krank sind mal was zum anschauen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGAumD5b1ms

leider musst ich die quali etwas wegen youtube runterschrauben...

mfg


----------



## FaceGrind (25. Februar 2008)

naja, jetzt wo es bei bitou helibiken gibt, hat sich das mit dem bergauffahren sowieso erledigt..


----------



## lengaijogi (25. Februar 2008)

hehe, wir hatten am samstag ne gute show! die 50% der teilnehmer einer bitou gruppe haben sich am juhe parkplatz lang gemacht. das letzte stück des trails is wohl a bissl steil für cc-fahrer.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Februar 2008)

hehe, die letzten meter sind richtig geil. da hauts sooo viele hin ^^ immer wieder witzig des anzusehen XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (25. Februar 2008)

ich hab gehört das am samstag war eine einführungsrunde für tourguide-bewerber, da haben sich einige wohl schon disqualifiziert


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (25. Februar 2008)

Nicht witzig ist die Idee, dass der trail Exklusiv sei.
Ihr fahrt auf öffentlichen Wegen. Verantwortung und Haftung treffen den, der die Gefahr einbringt. Das sind nach Stand der Dinge weder Wanderer noch Bergauffahrer. Damit ist nicht gesagt, das es sinnvoll ist dort zu laufen oder Bergaufzufahren. Damit ist nur gesagt, dass der Weg öffentlich ist und die volle Verantwortung bei demjenigen liegt, der möglicherweise andere Benutzer gefährdet.


----------



## FaceGrind (26. Februar 2008)

das hat hier niemand in frage gestellt.


----------



## waldman (26. Februar 2008)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Nicht witzig ist die Idee, dass der trail Exklusiv sei.
> Ihr fahrt auf öffentlichen Wegen. Verantwortung und Haftung treffen den, der die Gefahr einbringt. Das sind nach Stand der Dinge weder Wanderer noch Bergauffahrer. Damit ist nicht gesagt, das es sinnvoll ist dort zu laufen oder Bergaufzufahren. Damit ist nur gesagt, dass der Weg öffentlich ist und die volle Verantwortung bei demjenigen liegt, der möglicherweise andere Benutzer gefährdet.



wir wollen damit niemandem was verbieten, wir wollen die Leute informieren


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (26. Februar 2008)

Kann mich jemand am Samstag vom HBF abholen????
Weiß net wie man vom BH aus zum Trail kommt....


----------



## waldman (27. Februar 2008)

so ich habe Antwort vom Forstamt erhalten, hier ein Auszug:

"....Der von uns gemeinsam abgestimmte Streckenverlauf für den Mountainbike-Trail verläuft auf Teilstrecken auf bestehenden Fußwegen, die natürlich auch von Wanderern genutzt werden. Andere Teilstrecken werden wenig oder gar nicht durch Wanderer genutzt.

Wir möchten betonen, dass auf den gemeinsam genutzten Teilstrecken selbstverständlich die Mountainbiker Rücksicht auf die Wanderer nehmen müssen! Es handelt sich bei dem Trail nicht um eine exklusive Mountainbike-Downhillstrecke auf der entsprechend gefahren werden kann - alle NutzerInnen des Trails müssen Ihre Fahrweise so wählen, dass gefahrlos ausgewichen / abgebremst werden kann!

Eine anderslautende Beschilderung lehnen wir ab - es entstünde dann auf dem gesamten Verlauf des Trails, also auch auf den Teilstücken, die sich mit von Wanderern genutzten Fußwegen überschneiden, ein für Nicht-Mountainbiker gesperrter Bereich und damit faktisch eine exklusive Mountainbike-Downhillstrecke. Das war nicht unsere Absicht!

Daher sehen wir von einer Beschilderung ab."

Also, bitte: wer hemmungslos heizen will bitte nach Bad Wildbad gehen. Der Park hat bei gutem Wetter schon offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (27. Februar 2008)

na ich glaube da reden wir ein bisschen aneinander vorbei!!!

es soll doch nur eine information sein das dies tatsächlich ein genehmiger trail ist!

so nach dem motto: ja der Förster weiß das wir hier fahren und bauen!

evtl noch mit ner ergänzung bitte nichts kaputtmachen


mehr nicht



mit dem rechtzeitig bremsen sollte ja wohl eh jedem klar sein


----------



## marc (27. Februar 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> na ich glaube da reden wir ein bisschen aneinander vorbei!!!
> 
> es soll doch nur eine information sein das dies tatsächlich ein genehmiger trail ist!
> 
> ...



seh ich auch so. Ansgar, schau mal daß das vielleicht machbar wäre...rein als Info um "präventiv" Missverständnissen vorzubeugen


----------



## waldman (27. Februar 2008)

marc schrieb:


> seh ich auch so. Ansgar, schau mal daß das vielleicht machbar wäre...rein als Info um "präventiv" Missverständnissen vorzubeugen



das habe ich in meiner email eigentlich auch geschrieben.
hab in ner zweiten mail nochmal ausdrücklich geschrieben dass es sich um infotafeln (und nicht um verbote) handeln soll.

mal schauen was dabei raus kommt. evtl muss ich mich da persönlich mit dem verantwortlichen vom forstamt treffen und das besprechen. in emails redet man gern mal aneinander vorbei.


----------



## kingofdirt (27. Februar 2008)

ja ich denke da führt kein weg an nem persönlichen gespräch vorbei!

der förster meinte ja schonmal dass er nicht so auf Schilder steht


----------



## waldman (27. Februar 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> der förster meinte ja schonmal dass er nicht so auf Schilder steht



ich bin schon auch der meinung. wir sind im wald. da sollts nich lauter verbots- und hinweistafeln geben.
Aber ich denk gegen eine Hinweistafel aus Holz am richtigen Ort wäre nix einzuwenden.


----------



## kingofdirt (27. Februar 2008)

eben ist ja kein verbot sondern eine hinweistafel, so ählich wie die trimm-dich pfad geschichten auch. So etwas in der art ist der Trail ja auch.

in so einem stark freqentierten Wald wie am Rossi geht nicht ganz ohne schilder.

die Tafeln sind VIEL wichtiger wie die Achtung Schilder, dann hänger wir die lieber wieder ab


----------



## phreak (27. Februar 2008)

es passiert mir auch oft das ich wanderer freundlich darauf hinwiese das es sein kann das radfahrer von oben kommen könnten, die meisten sind sich eben nicht bewusst das es sich auf diesen teilstrecken um einen mtb trail handelt, der natürlich nicht ausschließlich den mtb´lern vorbehalten ist, aber doch auch oder als solcher benutzt wird. die leute sind meistens erstaunt, und sehen es dann aber auch ein daß sie sich nicht unbedingt auf einem wanderweg befinden (erstes steilstück)... deshalb wären nette und aufklärende infotafeln wahrscheinlich sinnvoll, vor allem werden somit auch die ärgsten gegner des trails vielleicht einsehen das es nicht so viel sinn macht irgendwelche anlieger zu zerstören...da sie sich durch eine solche aktion von vornherein disqualifizieren


----------



## quasibinaer (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich melde mich grade nochmal wegen den Fotos, der ganze organisatorische Kram.

Terminmässiges:
Sonntag passt mir zum einen wegen einem anderen Termin am Samstag besser und zum anderen sind dann die Hauptorganisatoren/Initiatoren vollständig.

Zum Wetter: Ich arbeite mit einer großen Blitzanlage und mobilen Akkus, deswegen muss es möglichst trocken sein. Mindestens von oben, im Regen gehts halt einfach nicht. Sollte am Sonntag "Schietwetter" sein, muss ichs auf einen schnell folgenden Wochentag legen, wenn überhaupt. Morgen ist nochmal gutes Wetter - aber ihr habt vermutlich auch was anderes vor. Sollte jemand doch Zeit haben und bei schönem Wetter über den Trail oder durchs Bombenloch düsen wollen - ich wäre ab 14.30 dabei. Einfach hier bescheid sagen, ich schau heute Nacht nochmal nach und organisier das dann ensprechend. 

Im Endeffekt läuft es also darauf hinaus, dass es Sonntag einfach schön werden muss, mindestens mal ohne Regen. Meinetwegen kann es komplett neblig sein und -10°C haben, mir egal. Solange es nur nicht regnet/schneit/hagelt.
Vielleicht machen wir Samstag oder morgen schonmal ne Session wenn das Wetter gut ist? Dann muss ich einen anderen Termin zwar leicht verlegen, aber immerhin hab ich dann schonmal was. Wär auch gut wegen den Akkus, die halten natürlich nicht ewig.
Ich warte mal den Freitag und genauere Wetterberichte ab, dann melde ich mich nochmal ausführlich und vor allem verbindlich.

*Sollte es Sonntag schön (bzw. regenfrei) sein, liefe das ganze folgendermaßen ab:*
Treffpunkt ist um *12.30 Uhr* (hoffe das ist ok) *an der JuHe*, dann erstmal lustiger Aufstieg. Ich will an sich bis ganz nach oben weil ich euch gerne für ein Gruppenbild auf dem Turm oder am Feuerplatz hätte. Und ihr wollt ja schliesslich den ganzen Trail fahren, nehme ich an. Während dem Aufstieg könnte man a) den Trail auf "zufällig" herumliegende Äste etc. untersuchen. Das würde ich dann ggf. fotografieren, das gehört mit zum Trail und somit zur Story. Ich würde dann noch ein bisschen Werkzeug a la Spaten und rechen mitbringen, dann könnte man vor dem Aufstieg im unteren Teil ein wenig die Trailbauerei "simulieren" und nebenher ein paar ausgefahrene Stellen flicken, wenn das nötig ist. Der Trail kam ja nicht von irgendwoher, sondern ist selbstgemacht - deswegen gehörts auch zur Story. Während dem Aufstieg will ich auch ein paar Portraits machen - einfach ihr in voller Montur inkl. Bike auf dem Trail.
Die Abfahrt will ich natürlich ebenfalls knipsen, ich finde z.B. das Stück vor der Kapelle echt schick. Wo und wie genau überlege ich mir auf dem Aufsteig, kann das jetzt aus dem Gedächtnis nicht sagen. Vorschläge jeder Art sind natürlich willkommen, die Bilder sind ja letztendlich auch für euch!

Das ende der ganzen Party wird primär mal von den Akkus meiner Blitzanlage bestimmt, ich hatte aber etwa 16 Uhr geschätzt. Der Kasten Zäpfle hinterher geht dann natürlich auf mich 
Falls jemand irgendwie Fragen oder so hat: PM schreiben oder anrufen: 0160/96651273

Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## marc (27. Februar 2008)

Klasse Aktion  

TinaR und marc: dabei


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2008)

hi,

ich hätte morgen zeit fürn rosskopf. 14:30 würde bei mir auch passen. also wenn es bei dir passt und noch mehrere kommen (denk nich das du wegen mir alleine dir den stress machen willst^^) wäre ich dabei 

geh noch schnell mein rad wieder ganz machen und dann kanns losgehen 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (27. Februar 2008)

sonntag bin ich auf jeden fall am start!


----------



## mangolassi (27. Februar 2008)

Morgen wollt ich eh fahren


----------



## DHSean (27. Februar 2008)

find ich super die aktion  - sonntag bin ich dabei !


----------



## quasibinaer (27. Februar 2008)

Yay, fettes Ding! 

Scream und mangolassi: Ich bin ab 14 Uhr an der JuHe, ihr könnt euch aber auch Zeit bis 14:30 oder so lassen. Ich hab Zeit bis es dunkel wird


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2008)

ok dann bis morgen. 14 uhr schaffe ich allerdings nicht. 14:30 sollte aber passen.


----------



## quasibinaer (27. Februar 2008)

Kleines Update: Kann sein dass ich 14.30 nicht schaffe, hab evtl. bis 14:45 Schule - bin also spätestens 15:00 da! Sorry. :/


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (27. Februar 2008)

Könnte mich jetzt am SA jemand vom HBF abholen...
ich kenn mich echt net aus... also wie man zum Trail kommt, war ja au no nie da....


----------



## quasibinaer (27. Februar 2008)

Einfach bis zur Jugendherberge (Kartäuserstraße 151, Google maps hilft dir) fahren und von da aus hochschieben. Das dürfte das einfachste sein.


----------



## kingofdirt (28. Februar 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich melde mich grade nochmal wegen den Fotos, der ganze organisatorische Kram.
> 
> Terminmässiges:
> Sonntag passt mir zum einen wegen einem anderen Termin am Samstag besser und zum anderen sind dann die Hauptorganisatoren/Initiatoren vollständig.
> ...



Hi Philipp,

bin am Sonntag auch dabei.

Allerdings denke ich dass dein Zeitplan sehr optimistisch ist! solche Fotoshoots dauern erfahrungsgemäß ewig!

Denke das wir in 3,5 std nicht wirklich hoch und wieder runter kommen.

Frag mal den Ansgar wie lange die neulich beim Fotos machen mit der Bike gebraucht haben, und die waren nur zu dritt.

Gerade wenn du sehr hochwertige Bilder machen willst dauer das vorbereiten der Blitze etc doch immer Zeit.

Vlt wäre es besser nicht ganz hoch zu fahren? Oder wenn nur oben Bilder zu machen?

Aber vielleicht bekommt ihr heut mittag ja auch schon einiges hin, dann ists ma Sonntag nicht mehr so viel.

ist echt schön heut, aber ich kann leider nicht 


euch trotzdem viel spaß


Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (28. Februar 2008)

hi,
ja so was dauert ewig. und beim bike shooting hatten wir nicht mal externe blitze.
wir hatten schonmal ein shooting im bombenloch, auch mit externen blitzen. da haben wir den ganzen tag fotografiert um ein paar dann doch sehr gute bilder zu bekommen.

ich werde heute doch dabei sein. ich kann meine mathe sachen nicht mehr sehen und muss raus.  
also bis um drei an der jugendherberge.


----------



## DHSean (28. Februar 2008)

ich mach mich später auch mal aufn weg richtung juhe, hoffe das noch parkplätze frei sind ... ich weiß eh nicht ob frauen fußball spielen sollten *duckundweg*


----------



## kijan (28. Februar 2008)

Servus! Lebe noch. Bin bald auch mal wieder dabei, nun wo mir mein Arzt geraten hat NOCH MEHR ZU BIKEN!   
(Aber am Sonntag schaff ich's noch nicht...)


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. Februar 2008)

ich hoffe, dass ich es noch rechtzeitig am Sonntag packe! Bin in der Pfalz (aber nich bei den Schwiegereltern...)


----------



## quasibinaer (28. Februar 2008)

Alter Schwede, bin ich fertig. Vollkommen durch. Das ganez hat doch mehr Hirn gekostet als ich dachte, sind aber n paar geile Sachen dabei. Ich geh´s mal durch, mal sehen was da so geht. Wegen dem Sonntagstermin: Wenn da was geht, dann denke ich mal dass ichs ohne die große Anlage mache - das ist einfach der Mega-Stress mit dem Ding und schwer ist das Ding noch dazu.


----------



## quasibinaer (28. Februar 2008)

So, ich darf euch hiermit mit Freuden eine Galerie der heutigen Produktion präsentieren:

http://www.fotojournalismus.org/rossi

Kritik ist natürlich willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (29. Februar 2008)

schöne fotos! gibts die auch irgendwo zum download?

persönlicher favorit: die nr. 5 und der niklas auf nr. 11 mit dem lustigen blick


----------



## waldman (29. Februar 2008)

schöne bildle.
ich würd sagen wir gehen am sonntag nachmittag ins bombenloch fotos machen.
da ist dass auch nicht der megastress mit dem großen blitz, weil alles an einem ort konzentriert ist. 

vormittags könnt man noch am oberen teil des trails fotos ohne blitz machen. da ists eh heller weils nich so viele bäume hat. außerdem kann man bilder machen mitm dreisamtal im hintergrund.


----------



## TinaR (29. Februar 2008)

Hi Jungs,
les mich grad mal wieder hier durch......man, da geht ja richtig was.....wo waren wir nur die ganze zeit  
....super klasse bilder! 
....hoffentlich bis bald mal wieder.....muss das bike erst hinter den ski hervorkramen und entstauben


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. Februar 2008)

Moin

Wirklich schöne Bilder! 
Ich glaub ich werd ALG2 beantragen oder mich als Student einschreiben, damit mir solche Events in Zukunft nicht mehr entgehen.
Blöde Maloche 

MfG


----------



## waldman (29. Februar 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wirklich schöne Bilder!
> Ich glaub ich werd ALG2 beantragen oder mich als Student einschreiben, damit mir solche Events in Zukunft nicht mehr entgehen.
> ...



sind auch assoziale arbeitgeber bei denen man am donnerstag nachmittag arbeiten muss. da ist doch eigentlich schon wochenende.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (29. Februar 2008)

Servus,


sehr schöne bilder  

Un ach ja son assi arbeitgeber wo man do schaffen muss hab i au  


mfg


----------



## Toni Dark (29. Februar 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wirklich schöne Bilder!
> Ich glaub ich werd ALG2 beantragen oder mich als Student einschreiben, damit mir solche Events in Zukunft nicht mehr entgehen.
> ...



Hör auf zum  memmen dein Arbeitgeber sitzt immerhin in Freiburg. Ich hock hier im quasi Flachland und hab dazu noch keine Zeit.


----------



## DHSean (29. Februar 2008)

sodele, muss auch mal n kompliment für die bilder abgeben ... super gut !!! ach ja sonntag bin ich auch wieder dabei - uhrzeit wurscht !

und mitleid an alle, die arbeiten mussten, müssen oder wie auch immer


----------



## andi1969 (29. Februar 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> So, ich darf euch hiermit mit Freuden eine Galerie der heutigen Produktion präsentieren:
> 
> http://www.fotojournalismus.org/rossi
> 
> Kritik ist natürlich willkommen



*Ganz grosses WOOOW* super Bilder.....


----------



## quasibinaer (1. März 2008)

Hi, mal zu morgen: Angesagt sind 13°C und Regen. Sollte es also schiffen wie aus Kübeln, muss ich mich mit der ja doch recht zufriedenstellenden Ausbeute vom Donnerstag zufriedengeben.
Sollte es jedoch schön (=> regenfrei) sein, würde ich mich morgen um 12.30  Uhr am Bombenloch einfinden. Wäre prima, wenn mir jemand ggf. noch eine Wegbeschriebung zukommen liesse - ich hab keine Ahnung wo das in Zähringen ist.

Eure Bilder vom Donnerstag gibts die Tage auch nochmal als grösseres Archiv zum runterladen und so, dauert halt nur noch n bisschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (1. März 2008)

sallut,
also hier mal für google earth der parkplatz vom bombenloch.

falls du es nicht finden solltest kannst mir ja anrufen. nummer hast ja.

gruß
ansgar


----------



## [email protected]!t (1. März 2008)

wird wohl trocken bleiben


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (2. März 2008)

Innen Nachrichten kam, dass man, aufgrund des Sturms, NICHT in Wälder gehen soll, da Bäume umknicken können un so.............


----------



## waldman (2. März 2008)

cube_bcr_twilit schrieb:


> Innen Nachrichten kam, dass man, aufgrund des Sturms, NICHT in Wälder gehen soll, da Bäume umknicken können un so.............



panikmache von den medien. (der weg mitm rad durch die stadt is gefährlicher mit den ganzen blinden autofahrern  )
wir kommen grad vom kybbfelsen. so schlimm isses nicht.


----------



## [email protected]!t (2. März 2008)

viel matsch auf der abfahrt richtung wiere ?


----------



## quasibinaer (2. März 2008)

cube_bcr_twilit schrieb:


> Innen Nachrichten kam, dass man, aufgrund des Sturms, NICHT in Wälder gehen soll, da Bäume umknicken können un so.............



Und ich hab denen geglaubt :<
Ich bin heute also nicht am Loch, sorry falls sich da einer nur wegen mir aus dem Bett gequält haben sollte. 
Die Sache ist nämlich die: Bei dem Wind kann ich mit der Softbox garnix ausrichten und die Springerei machts auch nicht einfacher.. Wind ist also nahezu gleichzusetzen mit Regen :/

/e: Update: Wenn ich den "kleinen" Blitz nehme, gehts nämlich doch. Ich fahr dann gleich mal los...


----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2008)

komm grad vom rossi. dort sind am ende vom tretstück 2 bäume übern weg. 

sonst eigentlich alles frei.


----------



## quasibinaer (3. März 2008)

Sodele, wie versprochen hier nochmal ne zip mit den ganzen Bildern vom Donnerstag, dürften rund 43MB sein: rossi.zip

Die von heute ausm Bombenloch sind jetzt leider nicht sooooo der Hammer geworden, aber immerhin ein paar sind ganz ok. Eins von den besseren:


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (5. März 2008)

Geh am Freitag fahren, bin so um kurz vor zwei an de JH!
Will jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (10. März 2008)

in der Bike die am Mittwoch in die Kioske kommt ist jetzt der Bericht über den Trail!


----------



## DHSean (10. März 2008)

mhhh wär ja n grund sie zu kaufen ... mal schaun. danke für die info


----------



## kingofdirt (14. März 2008)

Hab gestern gehört das wohl aufm Trail jemand 'kicker' in Anlieger gebaut hat? War die Tage mal jemand fahren?

Wenn da wirklich was gebaut ist sollte das schnellstens wieder verschwinden.

Hab immernoch entzündetes Ohr und kann nicht Radfahren.... war deswegen schon ewig nicht mehr aufm Trail 


Was sagt ihr zum Bericht in der Bike?


----------



## FaceGrind (14. März 2008)

ich bin grad in den startlöchern.werd mich da mal umschauen und ggf entsprechende maßnahmen ergreifen.

gute besserung, arne!gibst mal bescheid, wenn wieder fit bist?!


----------



## waldman (14. März 2008)

ja basti schau dir die sache mal an.
ich lieg auch grad flach.


----------



## FaceGrind (14. März 2008)

na dann gute besserung auch an dich!

konnte leider doch nicht los, da defekt am rad.shit.
dann muss halt jemand anderes den job machen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. März 2008)

wir sind morgen am rosskopf. werd mir die sache anschauen


----------



## DHSean (14. März 2008)

denke auch das ich bis um zwei rum am rosskopf sein kann ... dann halten wir mal ausschau nach nem kickaa ^^


----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2008)

komm grad vom rossi zurück. haben nirgends n kicker gesehen.

war richtig genial heute zu fahren


----------



## !622! (16. März 2008)

namd
wer war für die karte in der bike verantwortlich
naja, ist vielleicht nicht so schlimm wenn dort kein mtbtourismus entsteht
noch was: es hieß hier immer "endlich ein legaler trail am rossi"
ist der in die altstadt nicht auch erlaubt
sers, !622!


----------



## waldman (17. März 2008)

basti und ich sind heute nachmittag aufm trail anlieger ausbessern.

wenn sich jemand kurzfristig anschließen will kann er sich ja melden: 0176-64264835


----------



## FaceGrind (17. März 2008)

so, der ansgar und ich haben heute eine alternativroute zur rinne am schluss gebaut.geht dann nach dem loch rechts weg.dort gibts dann nochmal 2 möglichkeiten, je nach fahrkönnen.probierts einfach aus..
wir sind in diese woch immer wieder mal am trail, also wer lust hat zu helfen, einfach mal oben genannte nr anrufen.


----------



## Ton1 (20. März 2008)

hi werden heute im laufe des tages auf em trail sein wer sich anschliessen will!!wäre cool!!!!wir fahren das untere stück öfters da sieht man sich bestimmt!!

Flo


----------



## waldman (20. März 2008)

da haben wir uns wohl grad verpasst. macht aber immer wieder spaß da runter zu fahren


----------



## Ton1 (22. März 2008)

werden heute wieder aufem trail sein so gegen 12-13uhr!!schreibe nochmal zurz bevor wir los gehn.


----------



## marc (31. März 2008)

Der Trail ist einfach klasse!!! Da steckt viel Arbeit drin wenn man genau hinschaut, und noch mehr Überzeugung.

Deshalb an Alle die den Trail nutzen:

Das "Toni Dark Racing Team" hegt und pflegt den Trail. Andere Biker sind herzlich willkommen, aber bitte nehmt Rücksicht denn trotz "offiziellem" Trail ist es Wanderern erlaubt da zu laufen. Berhoch wie bergab! Und das bedarf Rücksicht. Sie sind einfach die Schwächeren Teilnehmer und wir müssen vorausschauend fahren. Jeder der sein Bike beherrscht sollte dazu in der Lage sein. Leider habe ich gestern wieder erlebt wie Biker, gerade bei der Kapelle auf dem kleinen Weg, wo sich Leute auf den Bänken ausruhen, durchrasen als gäbe es kein Morgen. Das kann es nicht sein!!! Wenn da mal was passiert ist der Trail passe´!! Denkt mal da dran. Auch wieder im Trend scheint "oben ohne" zu sein, das fahren ohne Helm. Jungs und vor allem Mädels: Ist das cool? Nee, total bescheuert, ehrlich. Also zieht nen Helm auf. KEINER kann so gut fahren als daß man darauf verzichten könnte  
(Ich weiß daß diejenigen sich zwar nicht im Forum aufhalten, aber es muß gesagt werden, denn in den Augen der Bevölkerung sind wir alle gleich und so kommt das auch rüber und trägt zum teilweise negativen Image bei)

Das war das Wort am Montag vom Mod.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Windspalter (31. März 2008)

Das nenn ich mal ne saubere Ansage. Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Chris


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (31. März 2008)

marc schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das "Toni Dark Racing Team" hegt und pflegt den Trail...


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (31. März 2008)

stimme dem voll zu!
Is blöd wenn einzelne Fahrer den Ruf (der hier bei uns in der Gegend eh nicht gerade der beste ist) von dutzenden anderer Fahrer ´zerstören´!!!


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (31. März 2008)

Voll deiner Meinung! 

Aber keine Angst, ab nächstem Freitag bin ich ja wieder da um Frohsinn und Heiterkeit unter den Wanderern zu verbreiten, nach mir können 10 von den brutalsten Schlächtern durchbrettern, ich werde als leuchtendes Beispiel der Toleranz in den Köpfen der Wanderer verankert sein!^^

Ist eigendlich mal wieder so ein "Trailpflege-Tag" geplant? Ich mein erstenens hab ich jetzt wieder richtig Zeit und zweitens fand ich, das das letzte mal ein voller Erfolg war. 

greeeeets!


----------



## lengaijogi (2. April 2008)

ja, ich war gestern auch endlich seit langem mal wieder aufm trail unterwegs. kompliment für die obere sektion!!! 
der trail hätt ne pflege vor der "sommersaison" nötig. hab mal das wetter fürs wochenende abgefragt und mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass es ja fast schon wieder schneien kann. daher würd ich mal das übernächste oder das darauf folgende wochenende vorschlagen. wär halt net schlecht, wenn dazu der boden noch weich wäre, oder?

scheene grias,

jogi


----------



## kingofdirt (2. April 2008)

gibt demnächst sicher wieder ne große bauaktion! wird dann von cheffe waldman angekündigt!

übernächstes woende geht nicht, da ist das komplette Tony Dark Racing in Barr am Start!!!


----------



## waldman (2. April 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> gibt demnächst sicher wieder ne große bauaktion! wird dann von cheffe waldman angekündigt!



richtig !  

bin schon am überlegen wann wir das machen.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. April 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> richtig !
> 
> bin schon am überlegen wann wir das machen.



Die Ankündigung?


----------



## waldman (2. April 2008)

*Nächster Bautermin:*
Der nächste große Bautermin wird *Samstag* der *26.4.* sein. Wir freuen uns über jegliche Unterstützung. Wieder brauchen wir möglichst viele Helfer mit Werkzeug (diesmal vor allem Hacken, Schaufeln, Spaten und Schubkarren). Am besten bringt wieder jeder der kommt was mit. Ich werde versuchen dass wir die Genehmigung bekommen die Borderline um das Kapellengelände herumzulegen.
Im Vordergrund stehen aber Ausbesserungsarbeiten auf der gesamten Borderline. D.h.: Anlieger wieder auffüllen, eckig gefahrene Kurven wieder rund shapen,.... Ich war schon seit ca zwei Wochen nicht mehr fahren. Werde mir die Sache die nächsten Tage anschauen und entscheiden was zu machen ist.

*Wir werden versuchen für den Abend ein Grillfest an der Juhe zu organisieren mit freier Verpflegung und nem bissel Freibier.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (3. April 2008)

Bin dabei!


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2008)

bin natürlich au wieder dabei. spaten ist aber beim letzten mal buddeln leider abhanden gekommen ^^ aber hacke is noch vorhanden


----------



## The Floh (3. April 2008)

werde wahrscheinlich auch dabei sein...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (3. April 2008)

Bin auch dabei! Übelst spaßig!


----------



## Deleted 87531 (3. April 2008)

Dabei!


----------



## kurtchose (3. April 2008)

da ich die strecke auch sehr gerne fahre und mir der erhalt auf jedenfall wichtig ist, würde ich mich daran auch gerne beteiligen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (3. April 2008)

tjaja, da bleibt mir ja gar nix anderes übrig ... termin ist notiert !


----------



## kona.orange (4. April 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> *Nächster Bautermin:*
> Der nächste große Bautermin wird *Samstag* der *26.4.* sein.


Hab auch Lust.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. April 2008)

Bin dabei


----------



## Freecastle (4. April 2008)

Schliess mich auch an .... dabei


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (4. April 2008)

das komplette Tr!ckstuff Personal natürlich auch!


----------



## The Floh (4. April 2008)

Um wie viel Uhr denn?
Kann mich einer vom HBF mitnehmen?
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## waldman (4. April 2008)

*Als Uhrzeit für den 26.4. könnt ihr euch schonmal 10 Uhr notieren.*
Denke die Uhrzeit war das letzte Mal beim Trickstuff Buddeln ganz gut.


----------



## quasibinaer (6. April 2008)

Ich wäre dabei, wenn ich nicht arbeiten müsste. :/


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (7. April 2008)

Wo treffen wir uns dann?
An der JuHe?


----------



## waldman (7. April 2008)

cube_bcr_twilit schrieb:


> Wo treffen wir uns dann?
> An der JuHe?



richtig, treffpunkt ist die jugendherberge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (8. April 2008)

Hey wie wärs wenn wir iwann mal ALLE zusammen n Video vom trail machen?
Is mir grad so eingefallen...


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (12. April 2008)

Bin auf jeden Fall mit Hacke, Spaten und Videokamera dabei....Grüße an alle...Chriz


----------



## deathmetalex (13. April 2008)

...schade, werde am 17. am knie operriert.bin am 26.4 noch nicht fit zum trail pflegen.


----------



## alexmaus (13. April 2008)

Hai,
wie sieht es eigentlich im Moment auf dem Rosskopftrail aus? Ich hätte zu 95% nächsten Samstag Zeit um mal den Trail zu fahren. Man hört ja nur Gutes.... Wäre zufällig jemand auch dort, da ich den Trail ja nicht kenne?

Cu


----------



## marc (13. April 2008)

alexmaus schrieb:


> Wäre zufällig jemand auch dort, da ich den Trail ja nicht kenne?
> 
> Cu



Die Warscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch  
Werd aber nochmal hier rein schreiben.


----------



## alexmaus (13. April 2008)

Hai,
ich hoffe, daß der Trail nicht genauso nass/matschig ist,die Trails in unserer Gegend. Wir sind gestern nach Schramberg, es war halt rutschig wie d'Sau.


Cu


----------



## waldman (14. April 2008)

alexmaus schrieb:


> Hai,
> ich hoffe, daß der Trail nicht genauso nass/matschig ist,die Trails in unserer Gegend. Wir sind gestern nach Schramberg, es war halt rutschig wie d'Sau.
> 
> 
> Cu


 nach dem Dauerregen der letzten Woche und der jetz kommenden Woche kanns schon sein dass vor allem das untere Stück rutschig wird. sind ja aber anlieger gebaut.


----------



## alexmaus (14. April 2008)

Hai,
ich mach mir eher Sorgen, daß die Trails zu arg darunter leiden.

Cu


----------



## waldman (14. April 2008)

alexmaus schrieb:


> Hai,
> ich mach mir eher Sorgen, daß die Trails zu arg darunter leiden.
> 
> Cu



ach, keine falschen Sorgen machen. das macht fast nix aus. durch die, für die meisten downhiller, verkehrsungünstige lage hält sich der Verschleiß des Trails in Grenzen. also lassts krachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurtchose (14. April 2008)

aber du musst schon zugeben dass da oben immer ordentlich los ist


----------



## jomü (15. April 2008)

Hi Leute,

Ich wohn jezt seit ein paar Monaten in Freiburg und hab den Trail trotz des üblen Wetters in letzter Zeit schon des öfteren genießen können. 

An alle die in irgedeinerweise an der Entstehung beteiligt waren geht hiermit ein rießen *Dankeschön.* Echt fett was ihr da gebaut habt. Der Trail ist vom allerfeinsten. 

Da ich grad von der geplanten Ausbesserungsaktion gelesen hab überleg ich mir grad am 26 ein bischen mitzuschaufeln falls ihr noch Leute gebrauchen könnt. Hab keine Erfahrung beim Trailbauen aber irgendwann muss man ja anfangen. 

Also nochmal dickes Lob an alle Erbauer und wegen den Wanderer: siehe Signatur.  

Jo


----------



## waldman (15. April 2008)

*Wir können jeden Helfer gebrauchen. Egal ob er schonmal so was gemacht hat oder nicht. Irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal.*


----------



## waldman (15. April 2008)

*Neue Infos zum Buddeln am 26.4. :*

Wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr an der Jugendherberge. Und werden uns in mehreren Gruppen aufm Trail verteilen um diesen für den Sommer fit zu machen.
Für das leibliche Wohl während dem Buddeln (alkoholfreie Getränke und Mittagessen) unterstützt uns das Freiburger Radgeschäft Radikal. Ihr braucht also nix zum Essen oder Trinken mitbringen.
Wenn wir dann mit der Arbeit, dem unangenehmen Teil, fertig sind gibts Abends ein großes Grillfest. Mit Freibier und Grillzeugs gesponsort von Denk-Engineering.
Es wird auf einem Grillplatz in der Nähe des Trails stattfinden. Wo genau wissen wir noch nicht genau. Es auf jeden fall wird es ein schöner Ausklang des Bautags.

Jetzt will ich von euch dass sich jeder hier meldet der an dem Tag dabei ist. Damit wir die richtige Menge Freibier kalkulieren können


----------



## The Floh (15. April 2008)

dabei
Ich bräuchte noch jemanden der mich vom HBF mitnimmt....


----------



## kailer (15. April 2008)

Ich bin dabei! Allerdings hab ich keine eigene Schaufel... nur ein Bierglas  

@Floh: Schreib mir Gleis und Zeit per PN, dann hol ich dich ab. 

Gruß
kailer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (15. April 2008)

*meld* - dank im voraus wieder an ansgar für die orga !


----------



## [email protected] (15. April 2008)

bin au dabei


----------



## Freecastle (15. April 2008)

Auch dabei !!!


----------



## jomü (15. April 2008)

kailer schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei! Allerdings hab ich keine eigene Schaufel... nur ein Bierglas
> 
> @Floh: Schreib mir Gleis und Zeit per PN, dann hol ich dich ab.
> 
> ...



 Jo so gehts mir auch. Biergläser hab ich sogar mehrere. Aber ob die Belastung durchs schaufeln aushalten ist die Frage. Zerbrochene Biergläser machesn sich nämlich glaub ich nicht so gut auf dem Trail.  

Bin dabei

JO


----------



## marc (16. April 2008)

Von 10 bis 14 Uhr sind Tina und Marc auch dabei. Allerdings ohne Freibieranspruch und ohne Grillen.
Wir buddeln 4 stunden durch da wir früher gehen.


----------



## jomü (16. April 2008)

Von Roßkopf aus führt in westliche Richtung, also so grob in Richtung Zähringen auch noch ein schöner flowiger Trail ab. Sicher einigen bekannt. 

Der hätte auch noch maßig potential. Im Moment ist er leider sehr matschig. 

WIe seht ihr eigentlich die Chancen da  oder auch wo anderst um Freiburg herum in den nächsten Jahren einen weiteren offiziellen Trail zu basteln. Oder ist das kontingent mit einem offiziellen Trail schon erschöpft??

Wurde der Trail zur Juhe eigntlich komplett neu erschaffen oder war da zuvor auch schon ein Weg?


JO


----------



## lengaijogi (16. April 2008)

marc schrieb:


> Das "Toni Dark Racing Team" hegt und pflegt den Trail.



Darf ich denn auch zur trailpflege kommen?


----------



## marc (16. April 2008)

lengaijogi schrieb:


> Darf ich denn auch zur trailpflege kommen?



ohne Aufnahmeprüfung läuft da mal gar nix. Die Bedingungen hat Dir Waldmann in einem wasserdichten Umschlag am Kybfelsen hinterlegt.
Dieser ist abends nicht vor 22.34 uhr und barfuß zu besteigen. 
Der Tag steht in der nächsten Zypresse am Mittwoch in codierter Schrift unter "Er sucht Sie". Solltest Du nach dieser Odysee dich noch pünktlich am 26.04 einfinden, nachdem die gestellten Aufgaben gelöst sind wird in einem Ritual über deine Aufnahme entschieden. Dazu gehört unter anderem einen Becher Gambas in Öl eingelegt zu verdrücken (500g)...(boah war mir schlecht)


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (16. April 2008)

Dabei!!!


----------



## lengaijogi (16. April 2008)

Hört sich ja durchaus machbar an, freu mich schon auf die gambas!

jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kijan (16. April 2008)

marc schrieb:


> ohne Aufnahmeprüfung läuft da mal gar nix. Die Bedingungen hat Dir Waldmann in einem wasserdichten Umschlag am Kybfelsen hinterlegt.
> Dieser ist abends nicht vor 22.34 uhr und barfuß zu besteigen.


Naja, das klingt ja eher nach einer Prüfung für 'nen Wanderer denn für 'nen Racer...  
... naja bis auf die Gambas.


----------



## waldman (16. April 2008)

lengaijogi schrieb:


> Darf ich denn auch zur trailpflege kommen?



Die Sache mit dem Toni Dark Racing Team hat direkt gar nix mit dem Trail zu tun. Das ist auch nicht unsere Trainigsstrecke. Es ist auch nicht so dass die Toni Dark Leute ueberdurchschnittlich viel am Trail machen. Wir nennen uns einfach so um auf Rennen mitzufahren. Aber wie schon gesagt. Mit dem Trail hat das nix zu tun.
Hinter dem Trail steht weder ein Verein noch irgendein Team.
Dat Ding is Allgemeingut. Jeder darf immer drauf fahren und jeder ist herzlich eingeladen beim Buddeln zu helfen.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. April 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Toni Dark Racing Team hat direkt gar nix mit dem Trail zu tun. Das ist auch nicht unsere Trainigsstrecke. Es ist auch nicht so dass die Toni Dark Leute ueberdurchschnittlich viel am Trail machen. Wir nennen uns einfach so um auf Rennen mitzufahren. Aber wie schon gesagt. Mit dem Trail hat das nix zu tun.
> Hinter dem Trail steht weder ein Verein noch irgendein Team.
> Dat Ding is Allgemeingut. Jeder darf immer drauf fahren und jeder ist herzlich eingeladen beim Buddeln zu helfen.



dann komm ich auch


----------



## kona.orange (16. April 2008)

Ich werde auch mal vorbeischauen.
Grüße.


----------



## lengaijogi (16. April 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Toni Dark Racing Team hat direkt gar nix mit dem Trail zu tun. Das ist auch nicht unsere Trainigsstrecke. Es ist auch nicht so dass die Toni Dark Leute ueberdurchschnittlich viel am Trail machen. Wir nennen uns einfach so um auf Rennen mitzufahren. Aber wie schon gesagt. Mit dem Trail hat das nix zu tun.
> Hinter dem Trail steht weder ein Verein noch irgendein Team.
> Dat Ding is Allgemeingut. Jeder darf immer drauf fahren und jeder ist herzlich eingeladen beim Buddeln zu helfen.



Ja wenn das so ist bin ich auch dabei


----------



## marc (16. April 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Toni Dark Racing Team hat direkt gar nix mit dem Trail zu tun. Das ist auch nicht unsere Trainigsstrecke. Es ist auch nicht so dass die Toni Dark Leute ueberdurchschnittlich viel am Trail machen. Wir nennen uns einfach so um auf Rennen mitzufahren. Aber wie schon gesagt. Mit dem Trail hat das nix zu tun.
> Hinter dem Trail steht weder ein Verein noch irgendein Team.
> Dat Ding is Allgemeingut. Jeder darf immer drauf fahren und jeder ist herzlich eingeladen beim Buddeln zu helfen.




Mensch Mutter Theresa, jetzt verdirb uns doch net den Spaß!  
Ich bin für Einheitsfrisuren aufm Trail


----------



## waldman (16. April 2008)

marc schrieb:


> Ich bin für Einheitsfrisuren aufm Trail



aufhören mit dem rumspammen ihr kinder. ich wollt wissen wer alles kommt. das is wichtig. keine lust das nachher aus dem ganzen unsinn rauszusuchen.


----------



## marc (16. April 2008)

Richtigstellung meines Beitrages Nr.702

"Das Toni Dark Racing Team und der Trail sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
Einige Toni Dark Member helfen da genauso wie nicht-Toni Darks. Helfen und fahren kann und darf JEDER."

Für alle die das immer noch in den falschen Hals kriegen kann ich nun auch  nichts mehr für. Danke und Amen.

PS: Ich bewerb mich im Pfälzer Forum, die haben den SPAß als solchen noch net ganz verloren ;-)


----------



## phreak (16. April 2008)

tschuldigung, jemand morgen im nachmittag aufm trail? wollte ein bisschen im unteren teil fahren, wenn jemand da ist oder lust hat zusammen zu fahren mal kurz melden!

servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lengaijogi (17. April 2008)

marc schrieb:


> Richtigstellung meines Beitrages Nr.702
> 
> "Das Toni Dark Racing Team und der Trail sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
> Einige Toni Dark Member helfen da genauso wie nicht-Toni Darks. Helfen und fahren kann und darf JEDER."
> ...



ooohhh neeeee ey


----------



## FaceGrind (17. April 2008)

ich komme zu zweit zum buddeln.


----------



## The Floh (17. April 2008)

FaceGrind schrieb:


> ich komme zu zweit zum buddeln.



schizophren?


----------



## FaceGrind (18. April 2008)

ich bin nicht schizophren


----------



## FaceGrind (18. April 2008)

ich auch nicht


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. April 2008)

der war gut, Basti (ich meine den guten Basti; den bösen hab ich nie gemocht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (18. April 2008)

FaceGrind schrieb:


> ich komme zu zweit zum buddeln.



du buddelst immer für zwei. profi halt


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (18. April 2008)

FaceGrind schrieb:


> ich komme zu zweit zum buddeln.



ach komm Basti so groß ist die Wampe jetzt auch nicht   

bringt eigentlich einer ne mopedsäge mit? wäre sicher nicht schlecht.
Gero?


----------



## pisskopp (18. April 2008)

Moin
wann geht ihr mal fahren, sind aus der Schweiz und möchten 1-2 Tage bei euch abhängen. Ich kenne die Gegend noch aus meinen CC-Zeiten.
Als gegenzug würden wir euch mal ind Schwiiz auf unsern Hometrail einladen..??


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. April 2008)

Ich könnt neben Schaufel und Co. wieder ne Motorsense mitbringen. Wenns nötig ist...

MfG


----------



## cwolf (18. April 2008)

Komme auch, bin aber Buddelneuling - zeigt Ihr mir wie das geht? Macht Vorbeikommen auch ohne Schaufel (sowas besitz ich nicht) Sinn?


----------



## The Floh (18. April 2008)

cwolf schrieb:


> Komme auch, bin aber Buddelneuling - zeigt Ihr mir wie das geht? Macht Vorbeikommen auch ohne Schaufel (sowas besitz ich nicht) Sinn?


dann musst du wohl ausgeschlossen werden... 
Nein, mal im Ernst, ich werde auch ohne Buddelzeug ankommen, da das im Zug und vorallem auf dem Fahrrad extremst unpraktisch ist...
Bis dann


----------



## FaceGrind (18. April 2008)

keine angst, wir finden schon arbeit für euch, auch wenn ihr keine schaufeln mitbringt

@pisskopp.. einfach bescheid sagen, wenn ihr einen zeitpunkt wisst, ist immer jemand am fahren


----------



## Deleted 87531 (18. April 2008)

Sers, ich werd natürlich au dabei sein  

mfg


----------



## waldman (18. April 2008)

So gerade mitm Förster telefoniert:
Wir dürfen die Erde von den Haufen die an der JuHe liegen benutzen. (alles wenn wir wollen)  
Also sieht der Samstag so aus: Wir fahren alle an die Haufen und laden unsere Pritsche voll. Und verteilen diese hervorragende Erde (Urteil von unserm Buddel Profi Basti) aufm Trail.
Wie das genau abläuft überlegen wir uns noch.
*
Aber wir brauchen somit viele Schubkarren. Wer kann denn alles eine mitbringen ?* (Eine liegt ja noch am Trail)


----------



## DHSean (19. April 2008)

ne schubkarre könnte ich noch beisteuern ... is aber noch n original-1853er dingens, sprich schön schwer, dafür unkaputtbar 
wie ich die karre in meine karre bring muss ich mal schaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (20. April 2008)

auch wenn das Toni Dark Team gar nichts mit dem Trail zu tun hat, wenn ihr doch von Hotbike gesponsort werdet, könntet ihr doch fragen ob die euch eine Mitarbeiter*in* zum bauen zur Verfügung stellen
für einen Samstag an der frischen Luft würde ich die Erde auch im Rucksack hochtragen


----------



## marc (21. April 2008)

mangolassi schrieb:


> auch wenn das Toni Dark Team gar nichts mit dem Trail zu tun hat, wenn ihr doch von Hotbike gesponsort werdet, könntet ihr doch fragen ob die euch eine Mitarbeiter*in* zum bauen zur Verfügung stellen
> für einen Samstag an der frischen Luft würde ich die Erde auch im Rucksack hochtragen



Auch auf die Gefahr hin daß ich auf dem Schlauch stehe...aber erklär mir den Satz bitte nochmal  Ich ruf dann gern mal beim Stephan an


----------



## Deleted 87531 (21. April 2008)

Abend,


also ich konnte au noch ne schubkarre organisieren.

mfg


----------



## waldman (21. April 2008)

*Wir brauchen noch mehr Schubkarren und am besten jemanden mit ner Motorsäge. Gibts da noch jemand, bzw hat jemand Möglichkeit ran zu kommen ?*


----------



## mangolassi (22. April 2008)

> ...aber erklär mir den Satz bitte nochmal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich dachte halt wenn du nachfragst, krieg ich frei, aber jetzt hats auch so geklappt, 
ich bin also dabei und ne Schubkarre steht hier auch rum, eventuell kann ich sogar noch eine ausleihen, wie ich die transportiere fällt mir dann auch noch ein


----------



## DHSean (22. April 2008)

motorsäge könnt ich auch noch mitbringen - bäume ummachen darf ich mangels offiziellem "kettensägenkurs" allerdings net


----------



## Gero (24. April 2008)

hey zusammen!

trailvorstellung rosskopf auf www.mtb-freeride.de!!

checkt!  danke ansgar!

http://www.mtb-freeride.de/Blog/200...-folge-1-vorstellung-rosskopf-trail/#more-138

gruß gero


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (24. April 2008)

jo,sone schubkarre könnt ich auch noch klarmachen...samstag wird hammer und dran denken arbeiter brauchen viel bier für die motivation...


----------



## waldman (24. April 2008)

CHRIZCROZZ schrieb:


> jo,sone schubkarre könnt ich auch noch klarmachen...samstag wird hammer und dran denken arbeiter brauchen viel bier für die motivation...



schubkarre mitbringen. bier gibts dann beim grillen 

*Ich mach mir tagsüber Notizen, und wenn jemand zu wenig arbeitet bekommt er abends kein Bier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetalex (25. April 2008)

....solangsam braucht ihn nen betriebsrat!


----------



## waldman (25. April 2008)

deathmetalex schrieb:


> ....solangsam braucht ihn nen betriebsrat!



Demokratie stinkt, nur mit der Drei-Spitzen-Diktatur gehts voran


----------



## marc (25. April 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> Demokratie stinkt, nur mit der Drei-Spitzen-Diktatur gehts voran



oha, Mao-Ze-waldmann??


----------



## mr.timot (25. April 2008)

http://www.mtb-freeride.de/Blog/2008/04/24/mtb-freeride-tv-folge-1-vorstellung-rosskopf-trail/


----------



## kingofdirt (25. April 2008)

mr.timot schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-freeride.de/Blog/2008/04/24/mtb-freeride-tv-folge-1-vorstellung-rosskopf-trail/



schau mal so ca 6 posts nach oben...


----------



## xl185s (27. April 2008)

Sooo,
war ja ne prima Aktion am Samstag. Und anscheinend waren alle heute heute so mit "Anlieger-festwalzen" beschäftigt, daß hier noch keiner was reinschreiben konnte... oder habt Ihr alle auch so Muskelkater in den Armen, daß Ihr die Tatatur noch nicht bedienen könnt? Ich konnte am Samstagabend nicht mal mehr ohne Schmerzen den Rückwärtsgang einlegen...interessant, was man zum Schaufeln so für Muskeln braucht ;-)
Danke auf jeden Fall mal noch an die Herrn Sponsoren und die  "Dreispitzendiktatur", die es geschafft hat, den Laden so zu organisieren, daß es nie stressig war und trotzdem ganzschön was geschafft wurde.

Ganz was anderes:

magolassi hat heute mal angeregt, die Streckenführung etwas detaillierter zu benennen. Man könnte beispielsweise Anlieger nach bestimmten Buddel-Helfern taufen...
... oder einfach durchnummerieren... (bringt aber Probleme, wenn neue Anlieger eingefügt werden)
... oder Anlieger-Patenschaften schaffen... der Pate ist dann natürlich auch für den immerwährenden perfekten Shape verantwortlich ;-)
... oder oder zur Finanzierung wüstester After-Ride-Parties " Bausteine" (wie am Münster) an irgendwelche Promis verkaufen (Will jemand eine Voker-Finke-Kurve?)
... vielleicht könnte man ja zur Identifizierung der einzelnen Anlieger Einzelbilder aus dem "ichlaufmaldiestreckerunter-Video" verwenden ;-)

... oder sich auch weiterhin fragend anblicken bei "... die Kurve nach dem Anlieger wo ich immer zu weit innen fahr, ...na die nach der wo Du immer zu früh bremst, ... hä?"  

... oderoderoder...

 , der mit der Latzhose schaufelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (28. April 2008)

Wollt auch mal an ALLE Helfer ein gaaanz dickes Danke sagen!!!  

Wir haben wirklich einiges geschafft am Samstag!

Danke auch an unsere Sponsoren: in erster linie an Peter Denk für den erstklassigen Transporter, die feinen Grillsachen und natürlich für seine Arbeitskraft! Danke auch ans Radikal für Getränke und Fleischkäswecke!

hat Spaß gemacht! 
Aber war gestern dann auch nicht in der Lage nach Todtnau zu gehen, irgendwie keine Kraft in den Händen gehabt


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. April 2008)

Tr!ckstuff-Jam schrieb:


> Wollt auch mal an ALLE Helfer ein gaaanz dickes Danke sagen!!!
> 
> Wir haben wirklich einiges geschafft am Samstag!
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich in ALLEN Punkten anschließen. Auch wenn Basti´s Transporter nur unwillig über den ersten Gang hinaus wollte, hätt ich nicht drauf verzichten wollen!
War ein super Samstag. 

PS: Mir fehlt noch eine Spitzhacke...


----------



## Dana_AMS (28. April 2008)

Moin Jungs und Mangolassi!

Heute komm ich mal ins Schwitzen, es hat sich aber gelohnt: Hier für euch die Bilder vom Samstag! Wer sie gebrannt, verpackt, signiert haben möchte kann mich gerne anrufen, Ansgar und Boris haben meine Nummer...

Und man kann es nicht oft genug sagen: Respekt an alle, 's isch der Wahnsinn!!!

http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/...?albumview=link&special_track=nav_album_album


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (28. April 2008)

un mir eine Schubkarre^^


----------



## juh (28. April 2008)

ja, ich vermisse noch einen spaten  

gibts eine zentrale materialsammelstelle, an die man sich wenden kann?!


----------



## Deleted 87531 (28. April 2008)

Sers, ne Schubkarre liegt noch beim Peter Denk rum wie er mir am Sonntag noch gesagt hat, am besten mal bei ihm anfragen. Zu den restlichen vermissten Gegenständen kann ich nix sagen.


Auch von meiner seite ein RIESEN Dank an alle Sponsoren und alle die dabei waren hat Spaß gemacht, au wenns anstrengend war  


mfg


----------



## des_isch_brudal (28. April 2008)

könnt ihr mir eigentlich mal sagen, wie ich mich angesichts der ständigen verbesserungen des ohnehin schon absurden trails auf mein studium in würzburg konzentrieren soll? bis donnerstag...


----------



## waldman (28. April 2008)

Es war wirklich ein sehr gelungener Buddeltag. Ich denke alle hatten ihren Spaß. (ich hatte meinen auf jeden Fall   ) Außerdem waren wir sehr produktiv. Die Neuerungen fahren sich einfach nur genial und sollten eine Weile halten.
Im unteren Stück wird in naher Zukunft (in den nächsten Wochen) noch weiter ausgebessert. Ich schreib dann wieder einige Tage im voraus.

Ich dank allen für die Hilfe. Ohne euch wär der Trail nicht möglich  
Außerdem danke ich Peter Denk von www.denk-engineering.de. Er hat ein super Erdbewegungsvehikel zur Verfügung gestellt, das ganze Grillfest und Freibier gesponsort.  Das zweite Fahrzeug hat Basti besorgt. Danke dafür an Basti und Binder Gartenbau. Radikal hat nicht alkoholisches Getränk und Fleischkäsweckle gesponsort.


Wenn jemand Werkzeug hat das ihm nicht gehört bitte bei mir melden. Für die die noch etwas vermissen gilt das gleiche. Dann können wir das alles bei mir sammeln. Eine Schubkarre ist noch beim Peter Denk aufm Monstertruck. Ich schau mal wie wir das machen Pete (cube_bcr_...), weil ich hab auch noch deine Säge.

Echt schöne Bilder Dana !!


----------



## FaceGrind (28. April 2008)

mir fehlt noch ne hacke mit einem breiten blatt.wenn ich die nicht bekomme, werde ich gefeuert..


----------



## waldman (28. April 2008)

FaceGrind schrieb:


> mir fehlt noch ne hacke mit einem breiten blatt.wenn ich die nicht bekomme, werde ich gefeuert..



so was in der form? am kopf grün angesprayt ?







das hier ist unser werkzeug. mal schauen ob der versand das nächste mal sponsorn will 
http://biogartenversand.de/product_info.php?cPath=120_125&products_id=874


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dana_AMS (29. April 2008)

Endlich mal wieder qualifizierte Kommentare... 

http://fudder.de/artikel/2008/04/29/fruehjahrsputz-am-rosskopf-trail/


----------



## kingofdirt (29. April 2008)

Dana_AMS schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder qualifizierte Kommentare...
> 
> http://fudder.de/artikel/2008/04/29/fruehjahrsputz-am-rosskopf-trail/



oh man kann man diese idioten nicht einfach sperren?
Oder diese Comment Funktion einfach deaktivieren?

Der einzige trost ist ja zum glück das die zu jedem Thema zu ein scheiß schreiben...

Muss echt sagen das ist genau der Grund warum ich echt nicht mehr bei fudder reinschaue, schade!

EDIT: bis jetzt ist's ja zumindest noch teilweise lustig/kreativ  hoffen wir es bleibt so...


----------



## BadeInsel (29. April 2008)

_moskito_ ist so lächerlich...


----------



## Dana_AMS (30. April 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> Muss echt sagen das ist genau der Grund warum ich echt nicht mehr bei fudder reinschaue, schade!




Ja, is schon schlimm, aber zum Glück bleibt einem ja immer noch die Möglichkeit, die Kommentare einfach nicht zu lesen, so als kleiner Tipp...


----------



## xl185s (30. April 2008)

Hier mal mein Fudder-Beitrag dazu:

Okeeokeee,

moskito hat ja nicht ganz unrecht...zurückschlagende Kettensägen sind kein Spaß: ich durfte mal zusehen, wie sich einer damit das Kinn gespalten hat... war ne Mordssauerei! 
Mein Vater und ich haben früher auch in kurzen Hosen und Schildkappe vor uns hin gesägt, aber seit er als Waldarbeiter Schutzausrüstung tragen MUSS, weil ihn sonst der Förster nach hause schickt, ist sie auch privat selbstverständlich geworden.

Vielleicht gibts ja demnächst mal trendige Freeride-Schnittschuzhosen von PLATZANGST und Fullface-Säge-Helme von BELL, damit man nicht nur beim Trail-Ride gut aussieht, sondern auch beim Trail-Bau;-)

Abgesehen davon :

... ist Bild 4 eh von unten fotografiert und deshalb die Säge maximal auf Bauchnabelhöhe 

... ist Trailbau eher eine Kunst, als eine Arbeit 

... ist wohl jeder, der mit einer Motorsäge die Späne fliegen läßt, ein "Späner" 

... floß das einzige Blut beim Arbeiten am Samstag aus meinem Ellbogen, den ich mir aufgeschlagen hatte, weil ich ausgerutscht bin ... übrigens mit original STIHL-Waldarbeiterschuhen imt Stahlkappe und Forst-Profilsohle (zum Glück ohne laufende Motorsäge in der Hand)...manchmal hilft halt auch die beste Ausüstung nix, wenn man zu böd ist. (Vielleicht hätte ich meine SIXSIXONE-Trail-Bau-Ellbogenschützer nicht zu Hause lassen sollen.)

Deshalb mein Vorschlag zur Güte:

Moskito führt uns bei der nächsten Bau-Aktion seine HUSQVARNA samt Schutzsausrüstung vor und alle anderen "Späner" arbeiten auch so, wie es dem Förster gefällt!

Peace on Earth (...and in the Forest)!


----------



## The Floh (30. April 2008)

word


----------



## DHSean (3. Mai 2008)

heut jemand aufer strecke?


----------



## Thomas Magnum (4. Mai 2008)

Ja, ich;-)

War echt gut gestern, auch wenn wir nicht wirklich viel gefahren sind. Meld Dich einfach wenn Du wieder mal jemanden zum Fahren suchst.


----------



## lengaijogi (5. Mai 2008)

hey leutz,

nach der erfolgreichen geburt underer tochter klara bin ich nun auch wieder so langsam am start. sie kam am freitag 25.04. auf die welt, daher war ich zur bauaktion ganz klar verhindert. 
aber: ich war gestern endlich mal wieder aufm trail und muss euch baumeistern ein dickes kompliment machen. der trail geht in richtung erste sahne, oder gar holy trail!!!
weiter so,

jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (5. Mai 2008)

hey!
allerherzlichsten glückwunsch!
wird dann bald zeit für sowas, oder...
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/kids/index.html


----------



## Tobiwan (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle, vor allem die vielen Schaufler, die den Trail überarbeitet haben.... DAS ERGEBNIS IST DE-LUXE!!!! Ich hatte leider keine Zeit mitzuhelfen aber hier nochmal an alle, Danke, Mercie, Gracias!!!


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (6. Mai 2008)

sorry, dass ich das hier frag, aber gabs in letzter zeit echt nen Unfall auf dem trail, bei dem sich Jemand die wirbeläule ernsthaft verletzt hat? Hab ich jetz schon mehrfach von Wanderern gehört.


----------



## waldman (6. Mai 2008)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> sorry, dass ich das hier frag, aber gabs in letzter zeit echt nen Unfall auf dem trail, bei dem sich Jemand die wirbeläule ernsthaft verletzt hat? Hab ich jetz schon mehrfach von Wanderern gehört.



nein, ich weiss von nix. das forstamt wird sich bei mir schon melden falls so was passiert ist.


----------



## FaceGrind (6. Mai 2008)

hab auch noch nix gehört...was genaueres haben sie nicht gesagt?


----------



## kijan (6. Mai 2008)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> Hab ich jetz schon mehrfach von Wanderern gehört.


Klingt für mich etwas nach Gerüchte streuen...

P.S. Die Lob an die Schaufeler! (War leider verhindert an dem WE...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (6. Mai 2008)

wir standen am Turm und haben grad die Schienbein-Protektoren angezogen, da haben uns zwei wanderer angesprochen (nett und freundlich), wo wir jetzt langfahren würden. Wir haben den dann einige Informationen über den legalen Trail erzählt und irgendwann hat sich ein dritter eingeschaltet, der meinte da wäre in letzter Zeit was passiert. Haben wir nix drauf gegeben und sind abgefahren. 
Unten an der JuHe hat uns dann wieder einer angequatscht und uns auf die gefahr hingewiesen, da ja in letzter Zeit so ein Unfall passiert wäre.
Komischerweise haben beide ziemlich den selben unfallhergang erzählt.


----------



## waldman (6. Mai 2008)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> wir standen am Turm und haben grad die Schienbein-Protektoren angezogen, da haben uns zwei wanderer angesprochen (nett und freundlich), wo wir jetzt langfahren würden. Wir haben den dann einige Informationen über den legalen Trail erzählt und irgendwann hat sich ein dritter eingeschaltet, der meinte da wäre in letzter Zeit was passiert. Haben wir nix drauf gegeben und sind abgefahren.
> Unten an der JuHe hat uns dann wieder einer angequatscht und uns auf die gefahr hingewiesen, da ja in letzter Zeit so ein Unfall passiert wäre.
> Komischerweise haben beide ziemlich den selben unfallhergang erzählt.



abwarten! *So lange es keine konkreten Meldungen gibt würd ich da mal nix glauben. Also bitte keine Gerüchte verbreiten. Wäre nicht allzu förderlich.*
Wenn ich vom Forstamt eine fundierte Info bekomme schreibe ich die hier sofort rein. 

Danke für die Mitteilung!


----------



## marc (7. Mai 2008)

*psychologische Kriegsführung*   ....(vorsicht Scherzalarm!!)

Kann Ansgar nur rechtgeben, und selbst wenn....fährt jeder auf eigenes Risiko.


----------



## jomü (7. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab kürzlich mal wieder mit Ellenbogen und Schienbein gebremst aber von ner ernstahfen Verletzung kann man da nicht sprechen 

Nein im ernst, ich hoff dass niemand was passiert ist!


----------



## kijan (7. Mai 2008)

marc schrieb:


> Kann Ansgar nur rechtgeben, und selbst wenn....fährt jeder auf eigenes Risiko.


So isses! Hab mich auf dem Trail ja auch schon gehörig abgeschossen...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (7. Mai 2008)

sorry wollte keine gerüchte streuen, will die schon bestehenden ja nur entkräften^^


----------



## phreak (11. Mai 2008)

juhhuu jemand morgen auf´m trail? werde ich nachmittag mal da aufkreuzen, also wer keinen bock hat alleine hochzuschieben...kann sich hier ja mal kurz melden!

cheers


----------



## Deleted 87531 (12. Mai 2008)

Servus,

ja ich hatte heute vor mal aufn Trail zu gehen aber wahrscheinlich nur ins untere stk und wahrscheinlich erst gegen drei, vllt sieht man sich ja dann.

Gruß


----------



## quasibinaer (12. Mai 2008)

Wollte mich nochmal bei allen Teilnehmern des Shootings letztens bedanken - ich hab meinen Studienplatz jetzt zu 95% sicher. 
Werde die Tage auch mal den Neubau der Borderline unter die Reifejn nehmen, ist sicher toll geworden. Bei der nächsten Bauaktion bin ich dann hoffentlich auch dabei!


----------



## waldman (17. Mai 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Wollte mich nochmal bei allen Teilnehmern des Shootings letztens bedanken - ich hab meinen Studienplatz jetzt zu 95% sicher.
> Werde die Tage auch mal den Neubau der Borderline unter die Reifejn nehmen, ist sicher toll geworden. Bei der nächsten Bauaktion bin ich dann hoffentlich auch dabei!



sehr cool. freut mich das zu hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quasibinaer (20. Mai 2008)

Moin, ich wollt´ morgen ne Runde fahren gehen. Bin geschätzt gegen 14.45 an der JuHe. Mag wer mitkommen?


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (21. Mai 2008)

juppiiiiiiieeehh!!!
die bauaktion hat sich mal vollstens gelohnt...geht hammer ab der trail.
leider im oberen teil schon wieder recht ausgebremst... aber der baumstamm-shore...zucker!!!
hab heute im unteren teil grabspuren von wildschweinen gesehen hoffentlich graben die uns da nich alles um... 

......................RIDE ON..........................


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2008)

CHRIZCROZZ schrieb:


> hab heute im unteren teil grabspuren von wildschweinen gesehen hoffentlich graben die uns da nich alles um...
> 
> ......................RIDE ON..........................



vllt. wars au einfach nur ne stelle wo ich nebenraus geschossen bin


----------



## kingofdirt (21. Mai 2008)

hab auf dem schnellen tretstück auch schon mal ne suhlstelle gesehen.
solange keine vors Rad rennt...


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (23. Mai 2008)

joooohh ich fahr heute so den unteren teil wie immer,kommt mir was silber-rotes unters vorderrad...hebelt mich aus der kurve war nich schlimm,aber höchst verwunderlich denn es war ne alte aber volle dose karlsberg mixery....leute nehmt euren müll mit heim volle bierdosen haben nix in anliegerkurven zu suchen...peace


----------



## kailer (23. Mai 2008)

CHRIZCROZZ schrieb:


> ....leute nehmt euren müll mit heim volle bierdosen haben nix in anliegerkurven zu suchen...peace



was für ein Getränk???

:kotz:

Wende dich an die Kinderchen in der Jugendherberge, die trinken vielleicht so was. Biker trinken auf dem Trail soweit ich weiss nur Rothaus - und zwar aus Flaschen!


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (23. Mai 2008)

jaaa da würde ich auch gerne mal was zu sagen!!!:
Ich war am Dienstag mitm Kolleg aufm Trail, ham am unteren drittel direkt an der JuHe n Stückchen hochgeschoben..... aufn ersten 10m circa 3min lang GROB die GRÖßTEN scherben weggeräumt, aber auch nur die die schon spitz nach oben dastanden..... is iwie krass wenn man bedenkt dass n paar von uns am 26. April da ALLE scherben weggeräumt........


----------



## lengaijogi (26. Mai 2008)

ja, wir hatten auch ein fast verhängnissvolles treffen mit ein paar kids im untersten anlieger. die saßen aufm anlieger mit den füssen nach innen und haben gesoffen und ge*ifft!

wie war denn das mit der beschilderung des trails?


----------



## kijan (26. Mai 2008)

Hab' auch schon ein paar auf 'nem Anlieger sitzende Kids erschreckt und aufgescheucht... Hoffentlich entwickelt sich das nicht zum Sommerproblem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (26. Mai 2008)

lengaijogi schrieb:


> wie war denn das mit der beschilderung des trails?



die beschilderung bleibt so wie sie ist.

so lange sich die langeweile der kids nicht in zerstörungswut niederschlägt lassen die mich kalt


----------



## quasibinaer (28. Mai 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> die beschilderung bleibt so wie sie ist.
> 
> so lange sich die langeweile der kids nicht in zerstörungswut niederschlägt lassen die mich kalt



Dann gibts halt demnächst mal n paar Kindersneaker mit Reifenspuren drauf, so einfach is das. 
War vorhin mit nem Kumpel im unteren Stück ab der Kapelle fahren, ist ja wirklich sehr fein geworden.
Werde mich die Tage (sobald meine Zeit es zulässt) nochmal dahin verirren, glaub ich.


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (29. Mai 2008)

nix gegen bewegliche hindernisse zum erschrecken,macht das alles anspruchsvoller!! war die woche schon dreimal oben und hab niemand getroffen...und die übrigens seit drei jahren abgelaufene dose "karlsberg mixery" is jetz zum souvenir avanciert... 

RIDE ON!!!!!!!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. Mai 2008)

CHRIZCROZZ schrieb:


> nix gegen bewegliche hindernisse zum erschrecken,macht das alles anspruchsvoller!! war die woche schon dreimal oben und hab niemand getroffen...und die übrigens seit drei jahren abgelaufene dose "karlsberg mixery" is jetz zum souvenir avanciert...
> 
> RIDE ON!!!!!!!



Ab damit ins Trail-Museum...


----------



## kingofdirt (3. Juni 2008)

etwas offtopic, aber muss sein:

so bin grad mal wieder den 'alten' weg den Rossi runter, der mit den 2 kleine Sprüngen, muss sagen macht auch immernoch Spaß!

Bin dann seit laaanger Zeit mal wieder den SWR Trail runter, hab schier das Kotzen bekommen!
Der Weg ist ja voll am arsch, und warum? Weil die deppen Biker in jeder, wirklich jeder Kurve, abkürzen! Eigentlich kann man jetzt kerzengerade den Berg runterfahren... 
Unten hab ich mich dann noch mit nem Anwohner unterhalten der auch Waldarbeiter ist. Der Weg ist jetzt mittlerweile offiziel gesperrt für Biker. Wird noch ausgeschildert und soll richtig ärger geben wenn man erwischt wird.

Gut gemacht! 
Wenn man zu doof ist die Spitzkehren aussen zu fahren, bitte doch lieber den Forstweg nehmen!

(und jetzt bitte nicht anfangen mit: 'der weg war doch schon immer gesperrt weil unter 2m' es war gedudet dass am Rossi überall gefahren wird, Verbotsschilder sind schon länger wieder weg, ich kenn zumindest keine mehr)


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (3. Juni 2008)

Und wenn man dem Forstamt anbieten würde die Schäden zu "renaturieren" um ein explizites Fahrverbot im letzten Augenblick noch abzuwenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (3. Juni 2008)

es wird einmal im Jahr der Trail repariert, organisiert vom Bürgerverein oder so. Da ist aber kaum feedback drauf.
Hab auch schon überlegt ob man da mal nen arbeitseinsatz macht. Aber befürchte dafür ist's zu spät.
Es kommt ja zu den Schäden auch noch das Rüpelhafte verhalten unsererseit hinzu.
Soll ja alles zu ner art Park werden wie früher, die Metz Gärten.


----------



## FaceGrind (3. Juni 2008)

sollte vielleicht mal drüber nachgedacht werden, inwieweit auch wanderer und spaziergänger in dieses abkürzen von wegen involviert sind (besonders diejenigen unter 10 jahren..).
das gelände dort lädt ja auch geradezu dazu ein.
wird sich ja dann rausstellen, wenns gesperrt ist...trotzdem natürlich echt schade, wenn das stimmt, was arne meint.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. Juni 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> etwas offtopic, aber muss sein:
> 
> so bin grad mal wieder den 'alten' weg den Rossi runter, der mit den 2 kleine Sprüngen, muss sagen macht auch immernoch Spaß!
> 
> ...



Das ist mehr als ärgerlich. War aber irgendwie absehbar, so wie es dort aussieht!  Idioten mit zuviel Federweg und nix inner Rübe...
Darf man denn wenigstens noch hochfahren?


----------



## lengaijogi (4. Juni 2008)

hatte in der letzten woche ein ausgedehntes und ausnahmsweise ruhiges und konstruktives gespräch mit nem wanderer, der uns am metzschen garten angesprochen hat. er bat uns diesen weg in zukunft nicht mehr zu nutzen, sowohl runter wie rauf. nach einer weile war er einsichtig, dass das hochtreten keinerlei schäden hinterlässt und keine gefahr für leib und leben darstellt. er riet mir, dass wir uns mit dem schlossbergverein auseinander setzen sollten. 

Das thema hat ja eine noch größere dimension:
nicht nur der "swr-weg" sondern auch der kandelhöhenweg vom rossi runter und der kybfelsensteig "blaue raute" sollen von dieser sperrungsaktion betroffen sein. o.k. kandelhöhenweg hat sich erledigt seit wir die borderline haben, um den kybfelsensteig wäre es aber sehr schade bis extrem schmerzhaft 

es ist echt an der zeit ne für alle beteiligten zufriedenstellende lösung zu finden!
im gegensatz zum wandersvolk haben wir noch keine wirkliche interessensvertretung, oder? gäbs da die möglichkeit ne ortsgruppe der DIMB zu gründen? habt ihr ideen?

jogi


----------



## horstj (4. Juni 2008)

bin selbst sowohl als spaziergänger (oft auch mit kleinen kindern) wie als radler auf den verschiedenen pfaden am roßkopf, kybfelsen etc. unterwegs. in den letzten 1-2 jahren hat das rüpelhafte (schön altmodisches wort) verhalten von seiten der radler nach meiner erfahrung deutlich zugenommen. nichtmal danke hört man mehr, wenn man die kinder mal wieder zur seite zerren musste. und zwar sowohl von könnern wie von anfängern, die mit angstvollem gesicht versuchen nur durchzukommen. es war meines erachtens klar, dass es nicht alle verantwortlich aufnehmen, wenn mtblern ausdrücklich strecken und wege überlassen werden.

im frühjahr hat die kommune+forst ja nochmal diverse aufrufe zu gegenseitiger rücksichtnahme gestartet. denn da besteht natürlich interesse daran, regelungen möglichst zu vermeiden und so viel wie möglich im wald zu gestatten. wenn das nicht durchschlägt werden sperrungen - und zwar leider recht umfangreiche unvermeidlich sein. weniger im sinne eines verbotes aber leider im sinne einer reglementierung und separierung.

wer das vermeiden will muss meines erachtens vor allem auch sein eigenes verhalten überprüfen.


----------



## lengaijogi (4. Juni 2008)

ich denk, dass dies hier allen klar ist, ich wollte nach konstruktiven lösungsansätzen fragen


----------



## kingofdirt (4. Juni 2008)

Der DIMB hat glaube ich keine sehr große unterstützung der Biker, ich kenne nicht eine Person die dort aktiv wäre und bin immerhin schon seit gut 15 Jahren in Freiburg aufm Bike unterwegs. Weiß nicht ob das der richtige Weg ist.
Ein gemeisames Sprachrohr ist ja in gewisser weiße der Ansgar, er hat ja regelmäßig kontakt zum Forstamt. Dies ist in diesem Falle sicher der bessere Weg.  

zum Thema rücksichtsvolles Verhalten, denke eigentlich das ist selbstverständliche für alle die hier aktiv sind. Die schwarzen Schafe sind hier wohl eher nicht zu finden. Um so wichtiger dass wir diese Leute aktiv aufm Trail ansprechen!
beobachte leider auch immer mehr leute die meinen sie kaufen sich mit dem teuren rad auch die absolute macht für alle wälder!    
denke eigentlich mit ausreichend rücksicht klappt das wunderbar zw wanderern und bikern. hinterrad nicht blockieren ist sicher auch kein fehler...

wenn der kybfelsen weg gesperrt wird mach ich ne demo und kette mich an ein baum  wer macht mit?


----------



## marc (4. Juni 2008)

Kann ich nur so zustimmen. Bin seit 20 Jahren aufm Bike hier unterwegs und das "problemlos". Sind immer nur wenige Rowdies die dann den Ruf von allen ruinieren. Zuletzt an der Wendelinskapelle erlebt wo solche mit ne Affenzahn durch die Wanderer geschlängelt sind. Da ist dann nix mit ansprechen, leider. Sind auch meist "belehrungsresistente" Fahrtechnikgegener  

Marc


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (4. Juni 2008)

wenn der kybfelsen weg gesperrt wird mach ich ne demo und kette mich an ein baum  wer macht mit?[/QUOTE]

bin dabei!!!
auf kybfelsen-rehagsattel kann und will ich nich verzichten und leute ihr habt recht es sind immer n'paar hampelmänner die die ganze szene in den dreck ziehen!!!


----------



## lengaijogi (4. Juni 2008)

marc schrieb:


> Kann ich nur so zustimmen. Bin seit 20 Jahren aufm Bike hier unterwegs und das "problemlos".



ja marc,
mir geht das schon auch genauso, nur wird das bald nix mehr mit "problemlos" sein, weil wir dann unsere lieblingstrails nicht mehr befahren dürfen!

Arne's idee mit ner demo is gar net so blöd, wie sie sich im ersten moment anhört. wir mtbler in freiburg sollten mal zeigen, wieviele wir sind und in diesem rahmen darauf aufmerksam machen, dass wir sehr wohl verantwortungsbewusst mit der uns gegebenen natur und unseren mitmenschen (wanderern und ihren kinder, die mitwandern müssen (spass )) umgehen. damit könnten wir vieleicht das schlimmste abwenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (4. Juni 2008)

Idee: gut
Ausführung: Problemfall

Ist meine persönliche Meinung. Dasselbe gabs ja am Gardasee auch vor ein paar Jahren. Allerdings leben die da fast ausschliesslich vom Tourismuss und insbesondere von Bikern.
Das ist hier bei uns nicht so.Leider. Deswegen wirds keinen scheren ob wir ne Demo machen oder nicht. Solange die Übernachtungszahlen in Freiburg top sind kräht nach "uns" kein Hahn. Ist spiessig, ich weiß. Ist aber so  
(Beispiele gibts genug)

Marc

PS: wie gesagt das ist MEINE persönliche Ansicht und Erfahrung der Dinge.


----------



## kingofdirt (4. Juni 2008)

sag mal sollen wir hierzu evtl ein eigenes Thema machen? hat nur bedingt was mit dem Rossi Trail zu tun?

denke der Ansatz über den Tourismus wäre zwar gut, aber in Freiburg selbst hängen zu wenig übernachtungszahlen an bikern. In Kirchzarten und co siehts da schon anderst aus.
Aber geschlossen als Gruppe mal zu wort melden ist sicher sinnvoll.


----------



## lengaijogi (4. Juni 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> sag mal sollen wir hierzu evtl ein eigenes Thema machen? hat nur bedingt was mit dem Rossi Trail zu tun?
> 
> denke der Ansatz über den Tourismus wäre zwar gut, aber in Freiburg selbst hängen zu wenig übernachtungszahlen an bikern. In Kirchzarten und co siehts da schon anderst aus.
> Aber geschlossen als Gruppe mal zu wort melden ist sicher sinnvoll.



ja!


----------



## marc (4. Juni 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> sag mal sollen wir hierzu evtl ein eigenes Thema machen? hat nur bedingt was mit dem Rossi Trail zu tun?
> 
> denke der Ansatz über den Tourismus wäre zwar gut, aber in Freiburg selbst hängen zu wenig übernachtungszahlen an bikern. In Kirchzarten und co siehts da schon anderst aus.
> Aber geschlossen als Gruppe mal zu wort melden ist sicher sinnvoll.



Korrekt. Ich werd ein Thema oben anpinnen. Wie soll es heissen?


----------



## kingofdirt (4. Juni 2008)

ich denke wir sollten sowas wie eine Interessensgemeinschaft gegen Trailsperrungen sein.
Den DIMB möchte ich rauslassen, dieser hat kein gutes Image bei den behörden.

Wir wollen nur ein gemeinsames Sprachrohr sein.

Wegen Namen, dir fällt schon was passendes ein, bist nicht umsonst Mod.


----------



## DHSean (11. Juni 2008)

mal n aktuelles helmcam-video


----------



## deathmetalex (11. Juni 2008)

...und ich kann nicht fahren weil mein Knie put is...


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (13. Juni 2008)

un ich nich weil mein rad kaputt ist


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (13. Juni 2008)

Yeah boyz what a flow!!sehr sehr schöööön!!!
am sonntag gibt's wida filmer aktion, n freund macht ne prüfung für die filmhochschule als kameramann wenn's wetter mitspielt geht fette aktion!!

...........................................chriz...................................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (14. Juni 2008)

@chris - jetzt am so und am rossi?


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (17. Juni 2008)

@ DH sean: hab nichmehr ins forum geschaut...
wie ihr gesehen habt waren wir doch noch auf der strecke...
und ihr genau an der richtigen stelle an uns vorebei geballert...hammer!!!


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (24. Juni 2008)

und schon wieder n komment von mir,
hab am freitag mit nem kumpel in den unteren anliegern ne kleine session gemacht!!
der lange rechts-anlieger....traum traum traum!!!


----------



## waldman (24. Juni 2008)

schickes foto. 
wir sind jetz dann auch gleich im unteren teil am fahren.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin

Komme grad vom Trail und musste feststellen, dass im unteren Bereich Strohballen an einigen Bäumen befestigt wurden... So als Schutzmaßnahme. Ist dort am Wochenende was Offizielles? Ausserdem ist unten vor der Rinne (die an der Juhe) so eine Art Zieleinlauf. 

Weiß einer vielleicht was genaues?

MfG

PS: Die Strecke hat von den letzten Regengüssen einiges abbekommen. Mann Mann


----------



## kopfnikka67 (4. Juli 2008)

Täler Cup am Sonntag
und 
Kids Cup am Samstag

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87531 (4. Juli 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Täler Cup am Sonntag
> und
> Kids Cup am Samstag
> 
> Uwe



Abend,
sind die Cups dann den ganzen Tag über oder wie schaut des aus mit fahren als nicht Teilnehmer???


mfg


----------



## kopfnikka67 (4. Juli 2008)

K4$uL schrieb:


> Abend,
> sind die Cups dann den ganzen Tag über oder wie schaut des aus mit fahren als nicht Teilnehmer???
> 
> 
> mfg



Kids Cup Sa ab 15h
Täler Cup So bis ca 16h30

Meine das sich die Strecken beim Täler Cup im unteren Abschnitt der Borderline kreuzen, bzw. teilweise identisch sind. Bin mir dabei aber nicht ganz sicher, da ich die Täler Cupstrecke nur 1mal letztes Jahr gefahren bin.
Kids Cup kreuzt sich normalerweise nicht mit der Line.

Uwe


----------



## kopfnikka67 (4. Juli 2008)

Habe mal den Streckenverlauf angehängt


----------



## Deleted 87531 (4. Juli 2008)

Danke werd moin einfach mal schauen un ansonsten schmuggel ich mich durch


----------



## Deleted 87531 (6. Juli 2008)

So noch paar Bilder von gestern...





weiterer Besuch vor der Linse...





mfg


----------



## deathmetalex (7. Juli 2008)




----------



## DHSean (7. Juli 2008)

war heut mal per cc-ht oben ... da wirkts erst ganz schön ruppig , aber spaß hats dennoch gemacht !


----------



## keroson (8. Juli 2008)

Es hat auch Spass gemacht, mit dem cc-ht da immer wieder den Unteren Teil zu befahren


----------



## mangolassi (9. Juli 2008)

hat ja auch n bissel was von der Abfahrt beim Tälercup in Hausach, das einzige CC Rennen wo ich Spass hatte, weil ich auch mal jemanden überholen konnte


----------



## keroson (10. Juli 2008)

mangolassi schrieb:


> hat ja auch n bissel was von der Abfahrt beim Tälercup in Hausach, das einzige CC Rennen wo ich Spass hatte, weil ich auch mal jemanden überholen konnte



du bist Neustadt nicht gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lengaijogi (14. Juli 2008)

Wer hat am Samstag Nachmittag gegen 16 uhr aufm unteren Teilstück fotografiert?
ich hätte gern das bild von mir im anlieger: roter helm, schwarzer kapuzenpulli, schwarzes santa cruz bike mit weißer marzocchi gabel!!!


----------



## Deleted 87531 (14. Juli 2008)

lengaijogi schrieb:


> Wer hat am Samstag Nachmittag gegen 16 uhr aufm unteren Teilstück fotografiert?
> ich hätte gern das bild von mir im anlieger: roter helm, schwarzer kapuzenpulli, schwarzes santa cruz bike mit weißer marzocchi gabel!!!




Bitteschön 





mfg


----------



## lengaijogi (14. Juli 2008)

*THX*
ich war soooo verschreckt durch euren blitz, dass ich ja totaaaal aufrecht durch den anlieger bin!


----------



## Deleted 87531 (14. Juli 2008)

lengaijogi schrieb:


> *THX*
> ich war soooo verschreckt durch euren blitz, dass ich ja totaaaal aufrecht durch den anlieger bin!




,

leider is es trotz des Blitzes etwas dunkel geworden, und naja scharf is es au net soooo ganz, vllt läufts dann beim nächsten mal für dich und uns besser 

mfg


----------



## waldman (22. Juli 2008)

So, ich habe heute mal das lose Gestein und Geröll im oberen Teil der Strecke entfernt. Ist jetzt wieder flowiger und einfacher zu fahren.
Ebenso hab ich gegen die Erosion zwei zusätzliche provisorische Stufen eingebaut.
Also lassts rocken.

Auf dem Stück zwischen Matschloch und Kapelle wurde Holz gemacht. da liegen auf den zwei langgezogenen Kurven viele Äste rum. Groß kaputt ist glaube ich nix. Aber jemand könnte sich erbarmen und, nachdem er sich oben durch den matsch gesuhlt hat, die äste entfernen.

Ich bin jetzt erstmal bis 11. August im Urlaub


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. Juli 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> So, ich habe heute mal das lose Gestein und Geröll im oberen Teil der Strecke entfernt. Ist jetzt wieder flowiger und einfacher zu fahren.
> Ebenso hab ich gegen die Erosion zwei zusätzliche provisorische Stufen eingebaut.
> Also lassts rocken.
> 
> ...


----------



## lengaijogi (23. Juli 2008)




----------



## kijan (23. Juli 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt erstmal bis 11. August im Urlaub


 Wünsch' Dir 'nen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## h4wk (2. August 2008)

moin

hab jetzt mal ne ganz dumme frage 
bzw eig. 2

ist der trail auch für (relative) anfänger geeignet

und 

2.

ist er mit einem Stevens Manic zu befahren?

gruß und schonmal danke


h4wk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (2. August 2008)

das ist alles immer schwer zu beurteilen. der obere teil ist momentan recht ruppig, und mit nem xc rad mit guter fahrtechnik schon zu fahrn. ab dem mittelteil sollte es dann aber für alle machbar sein.


----------



## kingofdirt (2. August 2008)

es ist alles so gebaut dass es gut mit jedem MTB Fahrbar ist.

Oben ist halt recht steil und im moment wie schon gesagt recht ruppig da alles sehr trocken ist. Denke aber auch dass ist machbar wenn man sein Rad beherscht.
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist bei der ein oder anderen Stelle schaus dir am besten vor dem Fahren kurz an.
Danach ist alles sehr flussig und einfach zu fahren.

viel Spaß


----------



## phillie (4. August 2008)

stimmt, kann ich nur bestätigen. ich bin jetzt schon ein paar mal mit meinem HT da runter. Sattel was tiefer und dann geht das.


----------



## W.C.Felder (11. August 2008)

Hallo, bin frisch in Freiburg. Wollte mir den Trail mal besehen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo er startet (wo der Rosskopf in etwa liegt, weiss ich): direkt am Rosskopf-Gipfel? Da scheint ja so eine Turm zu sein. Und: wie komme ich da von der Innenstadt am besten hin? 

Vielen Dank und viele Gruesse, ...


----------



## nobs (11. August 2008)

W.C.Felder schrieb:


> Da scheint ja so eine Turm zu sein. Und: wie komme ich da von der Innenstadt am besten hin?
> 
> Vielen Dank und viele Gruesse, ...



ab dem Schwabentor der roten Raute folgen (Kandelhöhenweg) das ist der kürzeste Weg rauf. Für runter gibt es ja genug Beschreibungen hier.
gruß


----------



## Stompy (31. August 2008)

Vielleicht hab ich mich da verhört, aber sollte es nicht mal deutliche Warn/Hinweisschilder an Einstiegen in den Trail geben?

Das wäre aus Sicherheitsgründen glaub ziemlich nötig! Ich hab schon sehr viele Spaziergänger, Jogger und Wanderer von oben oder unten in den Trail einsteigen sehen. Es ist ein Wunder dass es da noch nicht zu größeren Unfällen gekommen ist. Stellenweise ist der Trail einfach zu unübersichtlich als dass der großteil der Fahrer da sicher anhalten könnte wenn jemand auftaucht. Man braucht sich nur mal an einem belebten Tag neben den Trail zu stellen, dann sieht man das Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (31. August 2008)

dann solltest du an diesen stellen nur so schnell fahren dass du noch anhalten kannst wenn einer im weg steht!
Das ist und bleibt ein öffentlicher Weg und keine DH Strecke!

Wenn man den Fußgängern FREUNDLICH erklärt dass sie auf einer MTB Strecke laufen sind diese meist einsichtig.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (31. August 2008)

Soweit ich weiss hängen an allen Kreuzungen (glaub ich zumindest)  Gelbe Schilder mit blauen Wegkreuzungs symbolen...
Entweder hat se übersehen oder die wurden entfernt ...
Gruß


----------



## Stompy (1. September 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> dann solltest du an diesen stellen nur so schnell fahren dass du noch anhalten kannst wenn einer im weg steht!
> Das ist und bleibt ein öffentlicher Weg und keine DH Strecke!
> 
> Wenn man den Fußgängern FREUNDLICH erklärt dass sie auf einer MTB Strecke laufen sind diese meist einsichtig.



So *sollte* man sich grundsätzlich verhalten. Du kannst mir glauben dass ich schon diverse wirklich freundliche Unterhaltungen mit Fußgängern auf der Strecke hatte. *Aber*: Jeden den ich getroffen habe habe ich gewarnt, weil ich weiß wie diese Strecke wirklich befahren wird. Ich bin sicher einer der langsameren Fahrer auf der Strecke und konnte immer bequem und sicher anhalten. Aber ich weiß auch dass die meißten Fahrer die da mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs sind locker doppelt so schnell fahren wie ich. Und wer ehrlich zu sich und seiner Umwelt ist weiß auch, dass er bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten nicht ohne Sturzrisiko plötzlich anhalten kann wenn an unübersichtlicher Stelle (davon gibts viele) ein Fußgänger auftaucht.


Es sollte gar nicht nötig sein den Leuten zu erklären dass sie auf einer MTB Strecke laufen. Denn wenn es ganz schlecht läuft trifft der Fußgänger  nicht auf einen freundlichen Biker der sicher anhalten und mit ihm reden kann, sondern er trifft an unübersichtlicher Stelle auf jemand der schnell ist und nicht mit einem Fußgänger rechnet.

Ich will hier keinen Freibrief für rücksichtsloses Heizen propagieren, ich will nur das Risiko für beide Seiten reduzieren.
Denn sollte es auf der Strecke einen schweren Unfall zwischen Fußgänger und Biker geben, wäre das nicht nur tragisch, sondern würde auch das mühsam erarbeitete Vertrauen zwischen Bikern und Stadt/Forstamt/Wanderer zerstören.


----------



## torpedotom (7. September 2008)

hab am donnerstag mein neus bike bekommen und bin gleich mal mit nem freund am freitag hoch, aber n andern singeltrail runter, heute war ich allein oben und hab jmd getroffen der mir den singel von euch gezeigt hat ,,,,,,

und ich muss zu meiner schande gestehen das der mir als blutiger anfänger (von wegen für alle) am anfang echt zu haarig ist ( ich hatte auch noch keinen helm oder so und es war die zweite abfahrt meines lebens ) . werde mich aber bemühen den spätestens in 2 monaten komplett fahren zu können. Auf jeden fall n nicer trail


----------



## FaceGrind (7. September 2008)

@ torpedotom
der trail ist zur zeit vor allem  im ersten stück sehr ausgewaschen und anspruchsvoll zu fahren.wir überlegen uns gerade, wie wir das am besten umbauen können, damit das auch mal ne zeit lang richtig hält.zur not lässt sich das stück aber auch ganz gut umfahren.
auf jeden fall steht demnächst wieder mal eine größere buddelaktion anstehen.

@alle:
ansgar und ich haben heute im untersten stück den trail umgelegt.er geht jetzt nach der 2. rechtskurve geradeaus in den wald weiter.der einstieg ist mit ästen markiert.


----------



## torpedotom (7. September 2008)

da würd ich glatt mitmachen, so lern man die stecke am besten kennen und tut sogar noch was fürs "allgemeinwohl"


----------



## waldman (7. September 2008)

Jeder der helfen will kann sich schonmal die Wochenenden Ende Oktober vormerken. Dort planen wir wieder eine Bauaktion.
Es wird sicher wieder wie letztes Mal ein kleines Fest am Ende des Bautags geben. 

Sobald es nähere Infos dazu gibt werden die hier stehen.

Das neue Stück das Basti und ich heute gebaut haben ist noch recht weich. Also langsam durchfahren (das erste Mal..... dann natürlich richtig krachen lassen; es ist ne kurve zum driften dabei...).


----------



## lengaijogi (8. September 2008)

@ansgar, basti:
war gestern mit markus, jan, peter und martin aufm trail und waren zuerst überrascht über die neue streckenführung. ist aber sehr gelungen, gibt dem ganzen noch mehr flow!!! sorry, dass wir nicht auf einen "schwäz" oder zum helfen angehalten haben!


----------



## kijan (8. September 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> Jeder der helfen will kann sich schonmal die Wochenenden Ende Oktober vormerken. Dort planen wir wieder eine Bauaktion.
> Es wird sicher wieder wie letztes Mal ein kleines Fest am Ende des Bautags geben.



Da bin ich wohl gerade noch in Freiburg und muss nicht mehr arbeiten (könnte aber im Urlaub sein...), ich merke's mir mal vor... So zum Abschied...  

@ Ansgar & Basti: coole Linienführung, war gestern ziemlich überrascht aber ist cool so.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (9. September 2008)

find die neue untere streckenfürhung wunderbar! bringt auch durch mehr "gerade" Stellen mehr flow rein und die Rinne ist echt geil! Am Buddeltag bin ich auch wieder dabei, wird sicher luschtig. 
Könnte man nicht das oberste Stück weiter nach rechts in den Wald setzen, oder weite Kurven in den Wald rechts ziehen um ein bisl von dem steinigem terrain wegzukommen? Keine Sorge ich fang da nich an zu buddeln ohne erlaubniss, der Försrter hat ja das letzte wort.
greeeeeets!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (9. September 2008)

@ Waldman: Meinst du mit den letzten Wochenenden im Oktober zufälligerweise die ersten Wochenenden nach Vorlesungsbeginn? Muss in der zweiten Woche n Vortrag in Eberleins Seminar halten, danach hätte ich Zeit zum Buddeln, davor nicht.


----------



## kingofdirt (9. September 2008)

es kommen der 18./19.  +  25./26. Okt in Frage.

Ich tendiere eher zu 2tem Sonntag. 

Wie siehts bei euch aus? sa od so?


neues Stück macht Spaß! wird wenn's fest ist sicher noch besser!


----------



## DHSean (9. September 2008)

bin ab fünf rum am rossi - vielleicht trifft man ja den ein oder anderen


----------



## phreak (9. September 2008)

jo ich auch lass zusammen hoch gehen!


----------



## Deleted 87531 (9. September 2008)

@sean
Bin noch nicht ganz schmerzfrei nach Sonntag 


Beim buddeln bin ich (wenn arbeitstechnisch nichts dazwischen kommt) dabei...

gruß


----------



## waldman (9. September 2008)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht das oberste Stück weiter nach rechts in den Wald setzen, oder weite Kurven in den Wald rechts ziehen um ein bisl von dem steinigem terrain wegzukommen? Keine Sorge ich fang da nich an zu buddeln ohne erlaubniss, der Försrter hat ja das letzte wort.
> greeeeeets!



ja so was in der richtung. wir müssen auf jeden fall von den gröbsten steinen weg.
wann genau gebuddelt wird weiß ich jetz noch nicht. wird sich aber in den nächsten tagen/wochen herausstellen.


----------



## Norganic (19. September 2008)

servus und hallo 

da ich den trail bestimmt 3mal die woche nutze will ich diesmal auf jeden fall mit machen. wie siehts mit werkzeug (schüppen, spaten, hacken, säge usw) aus. müsste ich mein material da selbst mitbringen oder gibts da en pool aus dem man allgemein schöpfen kann???

gruss 

norganic


----------



## torpedotom (20. September 2008)

also ich schaff aufm Bau, könnte easy 2 schipen , 2 spaten, hacken , rechen, und ne motorsäge mitbringen (die benutz aber dann nur ich mit schnittsicherer hose) allerdings hab ich kein Auto, aber der Markus will auch helfen und der kann das zeug holen,,also wenn bedarf besteht einfach schreien


----------



## kailer (20. September 2008)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch wieder dabei!



waldman schrieb:


> ja so was in der richtung. wir müssen auf jeden fall von den gröbsten steinen weg.



Empfehlenswert wäre es vielleicht auch, die Falllinie ein bisschen weniger steil zu machen, damit Regenwasser nicht über den Trail abläuft und die Steine unter der Erde bleiben.

Ein super Infovideo über das Trailbauen gibt es übrigens in der Piratenbucht, es heißt "Building Mountain Bike Trails" und stammt vom US Department of Agriculture. Da wird viel Wert darauf gelegt, dass der Trail nicht den Wald beschädigt und haltbar ist. Könnten sich die Capos vielleicht mal anschaun vor dem nächsten Bau. 

Gruß
kailer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torpedotom (20. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EZRnizUXJQ&feature=related in 9 teile geteilt


man auch bei u tube angugen und muss ne die piraten bemühen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. September 2008)

hey jungs, 

die gravitypilots sind nächste woche mittwoch mal auf der durchreise und überlege entweder am schauinsland oder irgendwo sonst nähe freiburg mal etwas gas zu geben. könntet ihr mir netterweise mit eine streckenbeschreibung und ggf. googlemaps-koordinaten behilflich sein? wäre echt klasse! evtl. findet sich ja auch jemand der uns den guide macht? 

herzliche grüße aus hessen!


----------



## waldman (24. September 2008)

servus,
hier ne karte:






mittwoch hab ich leider keine zeit sonst würd ich mitfahren.

und hier nochmal google earth bilder mit eingezeichnetem verlauf:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4425186&highlight=gps+rosskopf#post4425186

gruß
und hoffe geholfen zu haben.
PS: bringt federweg mit. im oberen teil ists arg ruppig derzeit.


----------



## waldman (26. September 2008)

!!! Bautag !!!

Ja es ist wieder so weit. Wir müssen pflegen.
Als Termin ist Sasmtag der *25. Oktober* geplant. Sonntag stand auch mal zur Diskussion, doch da haben Basti und ich eine enorme Aversion dagegen. Samstag können wir danach auch noch schön feiern.
Einsatzort wird das oberste Stück sein. Hier wollen wir an den gerölligsten Stellen den Trail komplett verlegen. Und zwar von oben gesehen nach rechts in den Wald. Noch genauer: Wir wollen in der Kurve vor den Steinstufe einfach geradeaus fahren.
Um den Trail dorthin zu legen brauchen wir wieder *Motorsensen* und *Motorsäge*. Dann bauen wir auch gleich richtige Abwasserrinnen ein um dem Wasser gleich von vorneherein den Weg anzugeben und es vom Trail fernzuhalten.
Neben dem Neubau im oberen Stück werden wir auch an anderen Stellen den Trail wieder pflegen müssen.
Wegen der Zukunft des Matschlochs muss ich noch mit dem förster telefonieren.

Also was brauchen wir:
Viele Helfer, Schaufeln, Schubkarren, Spitzhacken, Motorsensen, Motorsäge, Abwasserrinnen,

Bin derzeit auch wieder auf der Suche nach Sponsoren. Wenn ihr also jemand kennt der da was machen will dann fragt ihn und schreibt es mir.


----------



## kingofdirt (26. September 2008)

was habt ihr denn alle mit dem Sonntag? Alles Messdiener die am So morgen in die Kirche müssen? Aber egal 
Ein guter Grund ist aber die Zeitumstellung, so haben wir noch ne Std länger.

Oben umlegen ist super!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. September 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> gruß
> und hoffe geholfen zu haben.
> PS: bringt federweg mit. im oberen teil ists arg ruppig derzeit.


danke schön. an federweg hätte ich ein demo 8 zu bieten...  die frage ist nur, wie kommt man da hoch? schieben? ich fürchte fast für einen kurzen schlenker, mal eben von der autobahn runter ist das zu aufwändig. sollte man vielleicht doch eher vom schauinsland runter? oder ist das zu forststrassenbreitlangweilig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shor (26. September 2008)

moin! 
25. oktober...!!! Wäre dabei muss nur mal schauen ob ich dann frei machen kann. 
Gruß Pa.


----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2008)

bin natürlich beim buddeln wieder dabei 

kann aber leider nur nen spaten mitbringen


----------



## torpedotom (26. September 2008)

also rosskopf kann man auch gut hochradeln so inner stunde ohne stress! oder ne stunde schieben! 
Schauinsland runter gibts min 3 gute stecken, mir gefällt die Blaue Raute route gut, Start ist bei Gipfelturm, blick richtung freiburg, erst breiter weg nach der dritten?! linkskurve zweigt ein singel ab (eben baue route verfolgen) ab da wirds dann witzig (eher schnell als technisch) bis sollacker. da dann 1km kypfelsen rauf und weiter blaue richung freiburg,,,,

beim Bautag bin ich auf jeden am start, markus muss auch mit wegen auto.
Folgendes kann ich sicher mitbringen: Schippe, Spitzhacke, evtl schubkarre (kommt drauf an ob die in eh golf passt was ich net glaub) motorsäge muss ich "reservieren" haben nur eine.

hoffe das schulter bis dahin wieder tut, bin gestern saudähmlich aufe fresse gefallen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. September 2008)

torpedotom schrieb:


> also rosskopf kann man auch gut hochradeln so inner stunde ohne stress! oder ne stunde schieben!
> Schauinsland runter gibts min 3 gute stecken, mir gefällt die Blaue Raute route gut, Start ist bei Gipfelturm, blick richtung freiburg, erst breiter weg nach der dritten?! linkskurve zweigt ein singel ab (eben baue route verfolgen) ab da wirds dann witzig (eher schnell als technisch) bis sollacker. da dann 1km kypfelsen rauf und weiter blaue richung freiburg,,,,


super, danke schön. ich schaue mir das nochmal auf der karte an.


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (27. September 2008)

*Super Sache*...ich bin auf jeden Fall beim Bauen wieder dabei und bring mein Zeug mit...Spaten, Schubkarre etc.
Die Idee der Umlegung im oberen Abschnitt und Abflussrinnen find ich auch gut.
Gruß an alle!!
Der RIDSKI


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (27. September 2008)

bin dabei, solange ich mir im zividienst nix hole. hab nen spaten und evtl. zwei brüder dabei.


----------



## DHSean (27. September 2008)

kann mich da nur anschließen. wenn ich von der neuen zweit-heimat irgendwie runter komme, dann bin ich auch dabei, motorsäge, schaufel und spaten inklusive.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Oktober 2008)

warn heute bissl am rossi heitzen und hab au paar bilder gemacht. falls jmd von mir fotografiert wurde (ich denke er hat es gemerkt^^) dann kann er mir ne pn schreiben oder hier antworten mit kurzer beschreibung (rad, kleidung) und dann kann ich gerne die bilder euch zukommen lassen.


----------



## torpedotom (12. Oktober 2008)

ich war der mit den 2 reifen und nem helm auf ^^
 *brüller*
post doch alle hier rein , haben wir alle was davon


(ich bin bestimmt net dabei, liege mit frischer blindarm narbe daheim )


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2008)

das übernimmt der michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (12. Oktober 2008)

torpedotom schrieb:


> (ich bin bestimmt net dabei, liege mit frischer blindarm narbe daheim )



oh nein. du hast nen blinden arm ?


----------



## Deleted 87531 (12. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

dann bin ich malso frei un komme deinem Wunsch mal nach, im Niklas weng arbeit abnehmen 

War gestern ja einiges los un da ich max. 5 Anhänge machen darf werdens wohl meherer Posts^^, heute war ja im übrigen au wieder einges los 

Die "Besucher" vor der Linse:


----------



## Deleted 87531 (12. Oktober 2008)

un weiter gehts


----------



## Deleted 87531 (12. Oktober 2008)

un nomma^^









Un zu guter letzt nochn paar von uns:


----------



## Deleted 87531 (12. Oktober 2008)

so ein letztes mal, sry fürs zuspamen^^

Niklas:

Simon:

un ich:


des wars^^


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2008)

oller spammer


----------



## Deleted 87531 (12. Oktober 2008)

ich kann doch nem verwundetem keinen "wunsch" abschlagen


----------



## torpedotom (12. Oktober 2008)

ahhh herrlich,,,,Herbstimpresionen.  Danke !!

 Ich will auch fahren gehn .  noch ne woche auffer Chouch rumlungern kann ganz schon langweilig werden.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (12. Oktober 2008)

torpedotom schrieb:


> ahhh herrlich,,,,Herbstimpresionen.  Danke !!
> 
> Ich will auch fahren gehn .  noch ne woche auffer Chouch rumlungern kann ganz schon langweilig werden.



Gern geschehen & Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinaR (13. Oktober 2008)

Coole Fotos Jungs!
War ja ne Menge los auf der Line!

ps: am besten gefällt mir Foto 12


----------



## velo rouge (13. Oktober 2008)

Äh,guten Tach zusammen,
um wieviel Uhr soll denn die Buddelaktion stattfinden?Hab zwar kein Werzeug und bin alles andere als ne erfahrene Heimwerkerin, aber unter klarer Anweisung tät ich auch mit anpacken...Grins.Fahre da ja selbst des öftern runter.

greetz


----------



## kailer (13. Oktober 2008)

Danke für den Bilderservice! Nächstes mal hätte ich aber gern auch eins von unten im Flug  

@velo rouge: Das letzte mal haben wir uns um 10 Uhr getroffen, wird dieses Mal wohl wieder so sein. Fehlendes handwerkliches Talent ist kein Problem, es werden auch Leute gebraucht, die einfach nur auf der frischen Erde auf und ab hüpfen...


----------



## keroson (13. Oktober 2008)

dat war irgendwo dabei, 
Ich sag nur Aluminium Bremsscheiben...


----------



## velo rouge (13. Oktober 2008)

10:00 Uhr ist ne gute Zeit! am besten vorher nochmal bescheid schreiben wann und wo genau es losgeht.für nen guten zweck wild aufm Boden rumtrampeln steh ich auch mal Samstags früh auf.......


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi! Ich hab am SOnntag zwei Jungs auf dem Rosskopf getroffen, der eine mit nem stylischen schwarz-goldenen Nicolai mit ner Durolux und der andere hatte so ein schönes SX-Trail ebenfalls mit Durolux. Geistern die hier eventuell noch rum? Ich hätte noch ein paar Rückfragen. 

Apros pros... geiler Trail!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (14. Oktober 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hi! Ich hab am SOnntag zwei Jungs auf dem Rosskopf getroffen, der eine mit nem stylischen schwarz-goldenen Nicolai mit ner Durolux und der andere hatte so ein schönes SX-Trail ebenfalls mit Durolux. Geistern die hier eventuell noch rum? Ich hätte noch ein paar Rückfragen.
> 
> Apros pros... geiler Trail!!!



die beiden kenn ich.


----------



## marc (14. Oktober 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> die beiden kenn ich.



dito


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2008)

marc schrieb:


> dito



dito^^


----------



## DHSean (14. Oktober 2008)

wen meint ihr denn?


----------



## juh (14. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub, ich hab die auch schon gesehn...


----------



## torpedotom (14. Oktober 2008)

Dopelpost


----------



## torpedotom (14. Oktober 2008)

spielen wir hier, ICH KENNE WENN DEN DU NET KENNST ?! 

raus mit der sprache wer sind die 2 Bikebonzen 

ah ja beim budeln brauch ich namensschilder am besten noch mit Forumsnamen  ,,,sonst kann ich nur waldman zuordnen,,würd gern wissen mit wem ich hier so quatsch


----------



## marc (14. Oktober 2008)

torpedotom schrieb:


> : ,,,sonst kann ich nur waldman zuordnen,:



das ist einfach: er hat die auffälligste Frisur


----------



## waldman (14. Oktober 2008)

marc schrieb:


> das ist einfach: er hat die auffälligste Frisur



hehe, ich war vor 2 monaten beim friseur. 

spitzenschneiden


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Oktober 2008)

Lustig! 
Ich glaub ich muss mich mal mit eurer Gruppe treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (15. Oktober 2008)

genau, am 25. nämlich


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (16. Oktober 2008)

hy leute...leider leider leider kann ich am 25. doch nicht bei der buddelaktion mitmachen!
Mein bruder hat seine diplomprüfung in luft und raumfahrtstechnik erfolgreich bestanden und feiert das ganze wochenende in den vogesen...für alle die an diesem termin nicht können würde ich eine weitere "aufräum-aktion im spätherbst vorschlagen!!! ich wünsche aber allen die dabei sind kraft und ausdauer wie bei den letzten aktionen!!!!HAUT REIN LEUTE


----------



## waldman (16. Oktober 2008)

hi,
noch eine woche dann ists wieder so weit.
Für Verpflegung am Bautag ist gesorgt. Das Holz für die Wasserrinnen wird noch besorgt. Bier für danach ist auch da.

Wir brauchen aber noch *Kettensäge, Freischneider, Motorheckenschere, Erdnägel/Baustahlstangen*.
Außerdem wieder möglichst viel Werkzeug wie die letzten Male auch.


----------



## torpedotom (17. Oktober 2008)

WO treffen ? WIE kommen wir da hoch mit dem ganzen Stuff ? WIEVIEL zeit ist für die aktion geplannt ?

Harte Fragen - Harte Antworten


----------



## DHSean (17. Oktober 2008)

wo? juhe
wann? 10 uhr wie immer würd ich sagen
wie hoch? großraumtaxi mit pritsche
wie lange? bis es dunkel ist

gruß

ps: motorsäge werd ich stiften


----------



## waldman (18. Oktober 2008)

DHSean schrieb:


> wo? juhe
> wann? 10 uhr wie immer würd ich sagen
> wie hoch? großraumtaxi mit pritsche
> wie lange? bis es dunkel ist
> ...




WO?  Parkplatz vor der Jugendherberge
WANN?  *9:30* (bisher war 10 uhr; jetz wirds aber so früh dunkel und am morgen schaffts sichs leichter) 
WIE HOCH?  Mit Autos
WIE LANGE?  Bis der durst aufs Bier zu groß wird...
Alle Fragen geklärt ?


----------



## DHSean (18. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Toni Dark (18. Oktober 2008)

Was ganz wichtiges wurde noch nicht erwähnt. Nämlich dass de Chef himself, also ich  diesmal auch am Start ist.


----------



## torpedotom (18. Oktober 2008)

who the f.... are u ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (18. Oktober 2008)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Was ganz wichtiges wurde noch nicht erwähnt. Nämlich dass de Chef himself, also ich  diesmal auch am Start ist.



sonst häts auch trail verbot gegeben, gell chef! 

9:30 ist super, ich bring noch ne kleine motorsäge/sense kombi mit. mal schauen was die taugt..?


----------



## Deleted 87531 (19. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

hab hier mal n kleinen zusammenschnitt vom Rosskopf Material...

http://vimeo.com/2005591

beim buddeln bin ich au samt schaufel dabei.

mfg


----------



## Racer86 (19. Oktober 2008)

schickes vid michi   macht richtig laune zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 87531 (19. Oktober 2008)

Racer86 schrieb:


> schickes vid michi   macht richtig laune zu fahren



Danke


----------



## deathmetalex (19. Oktober 2008)




----------



## DHSean (19. Oktober 2008)

klasse video, da haben sich die schlaflosen nächte gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 87531 (19. Oktober 2008)

DHSean schrieb:


> klasse video, da haben sich die schlaflosen nächte gelohnt



Ging gestern nur bis um 3  des is noch vertretbar


----------



## Phil85 (19. Oktober 2008)

Echt nice


----------



## Norganic (20. Oktober 2008)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Was ganz wichtiges wurde noch nicht erwähnt. Nämlich dass de Chef himself, also ich  diesmal auch am Start ist.



hochmut kommt vor dem fall mein freundchen
das ist genau die art von mentalität die mich davor abschreckt am samstag bei der schaufelaktion mit zu helfen. obwohl ich den trail echt mag und ihn auch gerne fahre. er könnte sicherlich auch meine helfenden hände gut gebrauchen. aber wenn ich sowas lese dann kommt mir echt es kotzen

http://www.videoboater.com

gruss 
norganic


----------



## kingofdirt (20. Oktober 2008)

Norganic schrieb:


> hochmut kommt vor dem fall mein freundchen
> das ist genau die art von mentalität die mich davor abschreckt am samstag bei der schaufelaktion mit zu helfen. obwohl ich den trail echt mag und ihn auch gerne fahre. er könnte sicherlich auch meine helfenden hände gut gebrauchen. aber wenn ich sowas lese dann kommt mir echt es kotzen





du kennst das tony dark racing team nicht, oder?
wir erklären dir das mal am Samstag  
Ist nicht prolig vom cheffe gemeint. Kannst dich also wieder beruhigen 

hoffe du bist dabei wenn dir der trail Spaß macht, sollte dann ja selbstverständlich sein


----------



## marc (20. Oktober 2008)

Norganic schrieb:


> hochmut kommt vor dem fall mein freundchen
> das ist genau die art von mentalität die mich davor abschreckt am samstag bei der schaufelaktion mit zu helfen. obwohl ich den trail echt mag und ihn auch gerne fahre. er könnte sicherlich auch meine helfenden hände gut gebrauchen. aber wenn ich sowas lese dann kommt mir echt es kotzen
> 
> http://www.videoboater.com
> ...



Unwissenheit kann manchmal zu seltsamen Schlussfolgerungen führen 

Komm vorbei und lass Dir das mal erklären mit Toni Dark


----------



## waldman (20. Oktober 2008)

wenn TONI DARK, unser geistiger Vater, da ist kann eh nix mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## torpedotom (20. Oktober 2008)

ISch hab auch kein Schnall wer der Toni ist,,,,
Ich erwarte dann samstag ein 5 seitiges referat über sein bissheriges leben, seine erfolge und die sockengrösse.....


----------



## Toni Dark (20. Oktober 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> wenn TONI DARK, unser geistiger Vater, da ist kann eh nix mehr schiefgehen.



Eben seh ich auch so 

Könnte aber sein, dass ich ein bischen später komme, kann ich meine S-Klasse dann direkt oben bei der Kapelle parken??


----------



## keroson (20. Oktober 2008)

hast deinen Lambo mal wieder gegen nen Baum gefahren?

Duck und wech.


----------



## Toni Dark (20. Oktober 2008)

Nee, aber auf dem Waldweg den Rosskopf hoch ist die Federung von der S-Klasse eindeutig besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (20. Oktober 2008)

hab grad den Trail das erste mal mit dem Crossrad bezwungen!
also quasie Rennrad mit dickeren Reifen, nix federung!

das ist echt mal ein neues speed erlebnis!
Der Ansgar konnt kaum an mir dran bleiben


----------



## waldman (20. Oktober 2008)

Hier kleines Preview zum Bautag:

Wir treffen uns um 9:30 an der Jugendherberge.
Haupteinsatzgebiet wird das oberste Stück sein. Hier werden wir einen ziemlich langen Teil des Trails umlegen. Ziel ist es so eine Variante zu bauen die einfach und für alle flowig zu fahren ist. Die bisherige Linie wird erstmal für ein bis zwei Wochen gesperrt damit die neue Strecke richtig eingefahren wird. Danach gibt es dann beide Varianten: Leicht und Schwer.
Hierfür werden wir zwei Arbeitstrupps einteilen.

Das Stück zwischen dem Eck beim Kandelhöhenweg und der ersten Forstwegkreuzung wird umgelegt um dem gröbsten Geröll aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Dazu reicht ein Arbeitstrupp.

Der dritte Arbeitstrupp kümmert sich um das Matschloch vor der Kapelle (auf dem Hügel da im Dickicht). Wir kaufen Holz und bauen eine Brücke drüber. Das wird denke ich Boris mit ein paar Helfern machen. 

Im unteren Stück müssen wir zur Zeit nur einen Teil dringend herrichten. Der liegt Gott sei Dank nah an den Erdhaufen.


Viel zu tun, dafür gibts auch was:
Tagsüber gibts für jeden Helfer was zu essen von der *Bäckerei Lienhart*. (Was das genau ist wissen wir noch nicht. Vorstellbar wäre: ein belegtes Brötchen und ein Schinken Käse Croissant)
Zu trinken gibts von *Eva Fünfgeld* Apfelsaftschorle und Mineralwasser.
Bier für nach dem Bauen gibts von der *MTB-Schule Freiburg*.
Finanzielle Unterstützung für Holz und das Fest danach gibts von *Denk-Engineering*, *Rad-Ikal*, *Dynamo* und *HotBike*.
Evtl. kommen noch mehr Sponsoren dazu.

Ich möchte schon jetzt allen Sponsoren danken.

Wenns gut laufen sollte dann kommt Peter Denk wieder mit seinem Monster Sprinter zum Erde transportieren.
*
Was wir noch bräuchten sind Baustahlstangen zur Befestigung des Trails. Wer kann so was besorgen ?
Hat jemand ein starkes Auto plus Anhänger zum Erde transportieren falls Peter nich da sein sollte ?*

Freue mich auf Samstag und hoffe dass wir gutes Wetter haben.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (20. Oktober 2008)

Abend, da is ja n strafes Prgramm geplant 

Sehr geile Idee mit den 2 Linien oben 
Hierzu ne Frage im untersten Stk is die "alte Linie" ja auch noch vorhanden...wirds da in Zukunft auch so sein das beide Varianten befahrbar sind?

Auto, Anhänger und Baustahl hab ich leider nicht 

Aber n großen Dank an alle Sponsoren 

mfg


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (21. Oktober 2008)

da geht was!
der neue Teil wird glaub sehr geil!!!!

eine gute Motorsense brauchen wir noch! Hat da jemand noch was starkes?

Ich darf hiermit auch Stolz verkünden dass die komplette Freiburger Tr!ckstuff Besetzung beim Buddeln dabei ist 

*Für alle Helfer gibts diesesmal wieder Trickstuff Klamotten zum Spezialpreis! (sind unsere Einkaufspreise)
T-Shirts in schwarz, rot und blau für 12
schwarze Polo Shirts für 12
schwarze Kapuzen Zipper 25 (fallen groß aus)
jeweils mit Trickstuff Druck*

Mützen und Trikots gibts keine mehr, werden erst wieder gemacht.

*Schreibt mir doch bitte ne mail an [email protected] was ihr wollt und welche Größe.* Ich bring nur vorbestellte Sachen mit.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## waldman (21. Oktober 2008)

für die Brücke über die Mocke gibts vom Förster evtl. Douglasienholz 

morgen früh weiß ich mehr und obs sicher ist.


----------



## DHSean (21. Oktober 2008)

das hört sich alles sehr gut an !!! dank schonmal an die sponsoren (hat bisher ja immer super geklappt) und natürlich an unseren organisator ansgar ! 

freu mich auf samstag


----------



## marc (21. Oktober 2008)

sehr fein organisiert, Ansgar & Co. 

Einen Dank an die Sponsoren auch vom Mod. 

Werden (Tina&Marc) auch dabei sein und wohl aufgrund meiner Holzerfahrung dem Boris bei der Brücke helfen.

Bis Samstag dann bei hoffentlich schönem Wetter.

Marc

PS: @ Toni Dark, hast deinen ML 55 AMG nimmer, der geht besser den Berg hoch


----------



## waldman (22. Oktober 2008)

so,
für die brücke über die mocke gibts alles vom förster. 
frisch geschlagene balken aus douglasie und bretter für oben drauf aus rubinie (nach marc das deutsche pendant zur kanadischen zeder). also echtes northshore feeling demnächst am rosskopf.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Oktober 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> ,
> 
> Wir brauchen aber noch *Kettensäge, Freischneider, Motorheckenschere, Erdnägel/Baustahlstangen*.




Sag mir mal, wieviele Baustahlstangen und wie lang und wie dick, Ihr in etwa benötigt. Ich habe Kontakt zu 2 Freiburger Schrotthändlern, vieleicht kann ich euch was sponsorn. Ihr müsste Sie aber ggf. selbst dort abholen.


ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (22. Oktober 2008)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Sag mir mal, wieviele Baustahlstangen und wie lang und wie dick, Ihr in etwa benötigt. Ich habe Kontakt zu 2 Freiburger Schrotthändlern, vieleicht kann ich euch was sponsorn. Ihr müsste Sie aber ggf. selbst dort abholen.
> 
> 
> ciao heiko



hi, danke. wir bekommen über götz und moritz 26 cm lange erdnägel. das sollte reichen.

weiterhin brauchen wir:
*freischneide, motorsäge,*
weiß jemand wo man sie die sachen kurzfristig ausleihen kann für einen Tag ?


----------



## Phil85 (22. Oktober 2008)

Holz für die " Wasserkästen " geh ich am Donnerstag bei der Sägerei Gerold holen..

Werden sie dann fertig montiert mitbringen 

Da geht ja dann richtig was am Samstag


----------



## frme80 (23. Oktober 2008)

Jungs (&Maedels),

auch wenn ich leider nicht mehr in Freiburg fahren kann, 
wuensch ich Euch viel Tatkraft fuer den Trail und finde es ziemlich cool, 
dass Ihr das auf die Reihe bekommt!

Gruesse!


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (24. Oktober 2008)

*Allen die morgen am Start sind wünsch ich viel Kraft und Kreativität!!!
Ich find's einfach super hammer geil...so viele Helfer und Sponsoren...ein Traum!
Nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei!!! Dicken gruß an die Scene und HAUTREIN!!!! CHRIZ... *


----------



## Chaparral Rider (24. Oktober 2008)

Hai,


ich melde mich auch noch mit einer weiteren Arbeitskraft im Schlepptau für morgen an.

Muss aber meinen Köter mitnehmen, da er sonst den ganzen Tag alleine bleiben müsste und das geht nicht.
Hoffe das stört keinen.

Schaufel und Spaten kann ich mitbringen.


bis morgen


----------



## waldman (25. Oktober 2008)

juhu, heut gehts los.
wir sehn uns an der jugendherberge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (25. Oktober 2008)

konnte kaum schlafen heut nacht vor aufregung! 
perfektes bauwetter würd ich sagen


----------



## Shor (25. Oktober 2008)

....dann wünsch ich gutes gelingen und viel spass. ich werd bei dem schönen wetter im laden stehn (still ill) von 11 bis 18 uhr :kotz:.....
Paco


----------



## Thomas Magnum (26. Oktober 2008)

Erst mal danke an alle, die gestern fleißig am buddeln waren. Ich konnte leider nicht, weil ich arbeiten musste. Aus diesem Grund steht mir ja eigentlich keine Kritik zu aber meint ihr nicht dass der obere Teil zu eng ist. Ich persönlich hätte mir ne schnellere, flüssige Linie als Alternative zur alten gewünscht. Das Problem mit dem Geröll ist doch auch nur verlagert, da die meisten ohne Dauerbremsen da nicht runter kommen - wie gesagt meine Meinung. Es gibt ja noch die alte Linie und der Rest hat sich zum Positiven verändert!
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 87531 (26. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

komme grad vom Trail un find die neue Linie recht spassig, 1 Kurve finde ich au etwas eng (für ne Doppelbrücke) wobei mit etwas übung geht die auch recht gut 
Und wenn des alles erstma richtig eingefahren is sollte des kein problem mehr sein (meine Meinung).

Ansonsten finde ich hat sich gestern gelohnt, finds in summe schneller zum fahren un nen heiden Spaß hat ma au 

P.S. eine weitere Beschwerde einer etwas, naja dickköpfigen und unkommunikativen alten Dame gabs auch wieder wegen nem fehlenden "MTB- Strecke" Schild^^, wobei die auch mit nem Schild nicht einsichtiger wäre  ich hatte den eindruck das sie ein grundlegndes Problem mit Bikern hat^^

N Schönene noch...


----------



## velo rouge (26. Oktober 2008)

Hui, das hat gefetzt......besonders die neuen Anlieger
Auch wenn ich nur n paar Stündchen mitgeholfen hab:
meine Damen und Herren es war mir ein Ehre!


----------



## kingofdirt (26. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal ein dickes Danke an alle Helfer die Gestern wieder dabei waren!
Wir haben zusammen wieder echt einiges geschafft bekommen 

Auch danke an die Sponsoren! 

find den neuen oberen Teil echt gut, langsame enge sachen wechseln sich mit schnellen passagen ab, und die offenen Kurven machen echt laune!
Klar hier und da werden sich sicher noch kleine änderungen ergeben...

Dickes Lob auch den Trupp der unten war, fahren sich echt cool die neuen Anlieger! Gut gemacht!
(aber die eine Kante müssen wir glaub noch entschäfen )


----------



## juh (26. Oktober 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:
			
		

> (aber die eine Kante müssen wir glaub noch entschäfen )


ja- ich glaub auch. da muss noch ein balken in die erde...

der trail ist ganz schön eng geworden, aber schick isser so schon. insbesondere "die wand"...

und nachdem heute scheinbarein großer tag der verletzung war, gibts von meiner seite aus noch: gute besserung an alle, die sich heut abgeschossen haben!


----------



## deathmetalex (26. Oktober 2008)

...ich find die neuen Linien supi!
Ist halt auch Geschmacksache.

Grüsse und Danke an euch


----------



## TinaR (26. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir sehr großes Lob an alle die gebuddelt haben...aber besonderes Lob gilt den "Brückenbauern", die bis jetzt noch gar nicht erwähnt wurden...endlich bekommt man keine Matschfüße mehr.
Das obere Stück find ich super klasse, zwar teilweise wirklich recht eng, aber sehr gut fahrbar.


----------



## FaceGrind (26. Oktober 2008)

@juh: danke vielmals!war wohl auch nicht der erste biker im loretto...

kann mich dem rest nur anschließen.strecke läuft super!
hat mich echt gefreut, dass wir mal wieder richtig was gerissen haben.
ich hoffe der sonntag hat zum entspannen gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (27. Oktober 2008)

benni und ich (mit begleitung) haben heut die lücke zwischen den beiden holzbrücken geschlossen. der unterbau ist bereits komplett fertig. jetz fehlen nur noch die bretter. die kommen die nächsten tage drauf. 
bilder gibts vielleicht morgen vom benni, war aber glaub schon zu dunkel


----------



## [email protected] (27. Oktober 2008)

de benni gibts au noch? XD

hallo benni^^


----------



## kingofdirt (27. Oktober 2008)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Dominik 
gibt noch mehr bei mir im Fotoalbum


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (27. Oktober 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> de benni gibts au noch? XD
> 
> hallo benni^^



Jau

Nachdem ich am WE im Norden den 90. meiner Oma gefeiert habe und die letzten Nächte nicht in den Schlaf kam, hab ich den Trailmaster angefleht, seine Nägel beim reinschlagen halten zu dürfen...
Das was heute im Nebel zu erkennen war, sah schon sehr geil aus.
Saubere Arbeit.

MfG


----------



## TinaR (28. Oktober 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> benni und ich (mit begleitung) haben heut die lücke zwischen den beiden holzbrücken geschlossen. der unterbau ist bereits komplett fertig. jetz fehlen nur noch die bretter. die kommen die nächsten tage drauf.
> bilder gibts vielleicht morgen vom benni, war aber glaub schon zu dunkel



Das ist der Stand vom Sonntag mittag:


----------



## Shor (28. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen!
wie war das schaufeln am sa. ? ich hatte leider keine zeit da ich arbeiten musste aber wie sieht es denn aus? muss noch irgendwie, irgendwo, etwas gemacht werden? ich hab am do. frei und kein bigbike am start. werde also   mega langeweile haben, da es zum dirten auch zu nass ist. also , beschäftigt mich, da ich mich sonst in die tiefen des black forest begebe um etwas zu scouten....
gruss paco


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. Oktober 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> benni und ich (mit begleitung) haben heut die lücke zwischen den beiden holzbrücken geschlossen. der unterbau ist bereits komplett fertig. jetz fehlen nur noch die bretter. die kommen die nächsten tage drauf.
> bilder gibts vielleicht morgen vom benni, war aber glaub schon zu dunkel







Die Unterlage für die Bretter steht! Hoffe, man erkennt was auf den Bildern. Jetzt noch die Bretter drauf und fertig ist die Laube.

MfG


----------



## DHSean (28. Oktober 2008)

hat irgendwie was von jurassic park ....


----------



## kijan (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich hätte ja gerne mitgebaut (ja, Schande über mich), aber mein Standortwechsel geht zur Zeit vor (bin ja keine Woche mehr in FR)... ABER: Was Ihr gebaut habt ist echt cool! das Ding wird immer besser... 

Ich schlage vor, zur Entschädigung im Frühjahr auf ein paar gescoutete Touren in der Schweiz einzuladen... Mir scheint es rockt dort gewaltig...  Ich werde Details im Frühjahr verkünden... 

Werd' euch schon vermissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (30. Oktober 2008)

wow, wenn ich da richtung berg schaue würde ich sagen wir haben echt glück gehabt, jetzt am Samstag buddeln wäre echt ungemütlich geworden!
Der Wettergott scheint den Trail zu mögen


----------



## waldman (30. Oktober 2008)

so, heute stellen benni und ich die brücke fertig. (hoffentlich)


----------



## lengaijogi (30. Oktober 2008)

Respekt!!!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (30. Oktober 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> so, heute stellen benni und ich die brücke fertig. (hoffentlich)



Jau
So isses dann auch gekommen. Mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung von Anja sind wir noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit fertig geworden!

vorher:




und währeddessen:









MfG


----------



## FaceGrind (30. Oktober 2008)

sauber!
freu mich schon mal auf die erste probefahrt!


----------



## marc (31. Oktober 2008)

Geil! Das letzte Bild: Ansgar im Macho-Style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (31. Oktober 2008)

lol! hatte ich noch gar nicht bemerkt!


----------



## waldman (31. Oktober 2008)

arbeiten LASSEN, jungs und mädels


----------



## macvolki (1. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte morgen (Sonntag) so gegen 11.00 Uhr mal die neue Strecke fahren.
Wer sich bei diesem Wetter auch nicht selbst aufraffen kann könnt sich ja mal melden.

Gruß
Volkmar


----------



## lengaijogi (3. November 2008)

die brücke taugt!!!
allerdings müssen wir ne zweite nach der kapelle bauen


----------



## torpedotom (3. November 2008)

geilo, das ja schon mehr ne northshore,,

sehr nice geworden


----------



## Shor (5. November 2008)

schaut doch mal auf den link und lest ihn durch. da geht es um mike aitkins einer dirtikone und mit einem der stylisten dirtfahrer ever .....der arme kerl liegt im krankenhaus und die ärzte wollen ihn nicht behandeln da die  x-sportler im amiland nicht versichert werden. auch wenn sie mehr beitrag zahlen würden.
http://www.5050bmx.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=GET-WELL-MIKE-.html&Itemid=154

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5gxhr_odyssey-electronical-mike-aitken_creation

Gruss Paco


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. November 2008)

Shor schrieb:


> schaut doch mal auf den link und lest ihn durch. da geht es um mike aitkins einer dirtikone und mit einem der stylisten dirtfahrer ever .....der arme kerl liegt im krankenhaus und die ärzte wollen ihn nicht behandeln da die  x-sportler im amiland nicht versichert werden. auch wenn sie mehr beitrag zahlen würden.
> http://www.5050bmx.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=GET-WELL-MIKE-.html&Itemid=154
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5gxhr_odyssey-electronical-mike-aitken_creation
> ...



Hat er sich bei uns auf dem Trail verletzt?!
Oder soll uns der Bericht den Grund seines *Nichterscheinens* beim letzten Bauen liefern?!
Oder hat das gar nichts mit dem Trail zu tun?!


----------



## Toni Dark (5. November 2008)

Shor schrieb:


> schaut doch mal auf den link und lest ihn durch. da geht es um mike aitkins einer dirtikone und mit einem der stylisten dirtfahrer ever .....der arme kerl liegt im krankenhaus und die ärzte wollen ihn nicht behandeln da die  x-sportler im amiland nicht versichert werden. auch wenn sie mehr beitrag zahlen würden.
> http://www.5050bmx.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=GET-WELL-MIKE-.html&Itemid=154
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5gxhr_odyssey-electronical-mike-aitken_creation
> ...



Zitat: "He has severe head trauma."

In dem kompletten Film hat der nicht einmal nen Helm auf. Sorry, den würd ich auch nicht versichern. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich finde, dass hier seine Sponsoren in der Pflicht stehen und nich irgendwelche Mountainbiker die ne Strecke am Rosskopf gebaut haben


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. November 2008)

toni Dark schrieb:


> zitat: "he Has Severe Head Trauma."
> 
> In Dem Kompletten Film Hat Der Nicht Einmal Nen Helm Auf. Sorry, Den Würd Ich Auch Nicht Versichern. Mal Ganz Davon Abgesehen, Dass Ich Finde, Dass Hier Seine Sponsoren In Der Pflicht Stehen Und Nich Irgendwelche Mountainbiker Die Ne Strecke Am Rosskopf Gebaut Haben



Word


----------



## lengaijogi (5. November 2008)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Zitat: "He has severe head trauma."
> 
> In dem kompletten Film hat der nicht einmal nen Helm auf. Sorry, den würd ich auch nicht versichern. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich finde, dass hier seine Sponsoren in der Pflicht stehen und nich irgendwelche Mountainbiker die ne Strecke am Rosskopf gebaut haben



ja, vollkommen meine meinung, auf unserem trail sind die leuz zum glück mit vernünftiger schutzausrüstung unterwegs
bis auf den einen oder anderen wurstpellenbiker, der sich auf die strecke verirrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (5. November 2008)

lengaijogi schrieb:


> bis auf den einen oder anderen wurstpellenbiker, der sich auf die strecke verirrt



Naja, sogar die haben eigentlich immer nen Helm auf.


----------



## torpedotom (5. November 2008)

bezieht sich auf das wurstpellenfahrer

sry aber dies pupertäre abgrenzung gegen anders gekleidete Fahrer find ich echt arm. Ich bin seit mehr als 15 jahren Rennradfahrer, am anfang auch noch mit shirt und short unterwegs aber bei langen strecken taugt ne radhose mit einsatz und n trikot einfach mehr (ich sag nur druckstellen, sitzkomfort, schweisstransport usw). Beim reinen Downhill gilt sicher das etwas reissfesteres wie ne Jeans besser ist, das hat aber was mit funktion und net mit style zu tun. Und bei cc fahrten über den kandel und als abschluss den trail würd ich auch wieder gnadenlos mit trikot fahren. 

Ihr stellt solche leute immer als poser reklameschilder da, aber wieviele leute fahren in fr rum mit riesen kona rum, fox pulli an und auch sonst alles voller labels die er aus ner bikezeitschrift hat, und genau die sieht man da oben nie 


musst ich einfach mal loswerden,,,,jeder darf tragen was er will und man sollte erwachesen genug sein ihn deshalb nicht geich zu verurteilen


----------



## lengaijogi (5. November 2008)

torpedotom schrieb:


> bezieht sich auf das wurstpellenfahrer
> 
> sry aber dies pupertäre abgrenzung gegen anders gekleidete Fahrer find ich echt arm. Ich bin seit mehr als 15 jahren Rennradfahrer, am anfang auch noch mit shirt und short unterwegs aber bei langen strecken taugt ne radhose mit einsatz und n trikot einfach mehr (ich sag nur druckstellen, sitzkomfort, schweisstransport usw). Beim reinen Downhill gilt sicher das etwas reissfesteres wie ne Jeans besser ist, das hat aber was mit funktion und net mit style zu tun. Und bei cc fahrten über den kandel und als abschluss den trail würd ich auch wieder gnadenlos mit trikot fahren.
> 
> ...



und es gibt überall leute, die alles geschriebene ernst nehmen


----------



## kingofdirt (5. November 2008)

ich war heut morgen mit nem lila-roten GIANT Trikot aus den 90'ern aufm Trail, darf ich das nicht


----------



## lengaijogi (5. November 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> ich war heut morgen mit nem lila-roten GIANT Trikot aus den 90'ern aufm Trail, darf ich das nicht



iiiiiiigit, ne lilarote wurstpelle, nur gut, dass ich nicht unterwegs war, ich hätte bei der trüben suppe nämlich keine sonnenbrille zum schutz meiner augen dabei gehabt


----------



## kingofdirt (5. November 2008)

aber es ist doch so schön warm das Trikot 

Ne Jungs und Mädels, so schlimm das auch ist mit dem Dirter und der Kleiderordnung, jetzt mal wieder *back to topic*!


----------



## waldman (5. November 2008)

nix gegen 
Leberwurstracing Team Inc.

Arne ich mag dich nicht mehr!!!

ich hab nix gegen leute die ne wurstpelle an haben. die dürfen über mich lästern und ich nimms nich ernst. also sollen sie sich gleich verhalten 
(nicht alles ernst nehmen)


zu dem bmxer wurd denk ich alles gesagt: kein helm also selber schuld....


----------



## Shor (5. November 2008)

hmmm ...die reaktionen auf mike atkins unfall find ich persönlich etwas sch....  aber sie sind auch vertreht bar. da jeder für sein tun  selber verantwortlich ist!  was ich damit eigendlich zeigen, bzw. sagen wollte ist, das es auf den trails um freiburg herum immer noch zu viele leute gibt die sich und ihr können überschätzen. er ist bei einem 360er gestürzt den er überdrehte. ein 360er ist ein ding was diese jungs zum frühstück machen und auf den trail bei uns heizen leute unkontrolliert durch die gegend nur weil sie denken:" ich habe ein fully mit 200mm unterm arsch, also bin ich sam hill". 
auch wenn ihr es nicht klauben wollt aber mir sind schon genug leute auf dem rossi und auf anderen trails entgegen gekommen, die weder helm noch sonstige protektoren am körper trugen.(auch bigbike fahrer)  spricht man diese leute an gibt es nur dumme blicke und sprüche was ich denn jetzt von ihnen wolle. ich für meinen teil hab keine lust solche leute auf den trails ein zusammel (was schon vor kam) oder wegen ihnen die bergwacht zurufen.  denn das ist das letzte was wir im freeride-sport brauchen. möchte nicht polizei spielen oder so was aber ich frage mich: muss das sein?   

Geht raus und fahrt fahrrad
Gruss Paco


----------



## marc (6. November 2008)

Wer diesen Sport ohne Schutzausrüstung ausübt handelt grob fahrlässig sich und anderen gegenüber! Allerdings hab ich da auch kein großes Mitleid.
Gilt auch für "meine Freunde ohne Licht am Abend" in der City wenn da mal einer unter die Räder kommt. Heutzutage will jeder so schlau sein und alles besser wissen - nun ist es an der Zeit das auch mal zu bestätigen.
Gesunder Menschenverstand reicht da schon aus. Nur da haperts dann gewaltig!

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torpedotom (6. November 2008)

ok hab wohl erstmal in den falschen hals bekommen- torpedo is always fighting ^^

Ich fahr ja erst seit 2 monaten mtb und muss zugeben das ich den trial noch immer nicht ganz durchfahren kann, da ich keine lust hab ständig ins krankenhaus zu gehen, nur weil ich mich überschätze. Hab auch brav immer helm und knieschoner an  find ich extrem wichtig


----------



## waldman (8. November 2008)

back to topic:
verspäteter bericht vom bautag mit bildern 

http://www.mtb-freeride.de/Blog/2008/11/08/neues-vom-rosskopf-trail-in-freiburg/


----------



## DHSean (8. November 2008)

Sind heute bissel fahrn, wer is noch alles am start?


----------



## phreak (8. November 2008)

neid!!! ich muss noch ein paar wochen warten bis mein finger wieder zusammengewachsen ist!


----------



## waldman (13. November 2008)

im oberen Stück sind zwei Wasserrinnen fast ausgerissen. Und zwar die die wir nicht schräg zum Hang liegend eingebaut haben.

Wer lust hat kann sie ja wieder einbauen. Ich bin am morgen mittag bis Dienstag weg.

Auf jeden Fall aufpassen beim runterfahren.


----------



## DHSean (22. November 2008)

bin heut am rossi, wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Magnum (22. November 2008)

Komme auch noch hoffe Du bist bei der Kälte dann noch nicht erfroren.


----------



## Up&Down (22. November 2008)

Sind euch die Bauaktivitäten am Bromberg bekannt? Dort sind ein paar Leute dabei, den Ruf der Freiburger Biker übel zu beschädigen. Details hier.

u&d


----------



## DHSean (23. November 2008)

sich selbst zitieren macht spaß 



DHSean schrieb:


> bin heut am rossi, wer noch?



ab 1100


----------



## FaceGrind (23. November 2008)

bin au am start aber erst ab ca 13.00


----------



## Krischaan (23. November 2008)

FaceGrind schrieb:


> bin au am start aber erst ab ca 13.00



Wohl zu viel und vom Falschen getrunken  ?!
Gruß


----------



## FaceGrind (23. November 2008)

richtig.sonst hätte ich dich ja auch auf anhieb erkannt)


----------



## lengaijogi (24. November 2008)

Krischaan schrieb:


> Wohl zu viel und vom Falschen getrunken  ?!
> Gruß


ja wie am samstag nochmals?


----------



## FaceGrind (24. November 2008)




----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich geh am Samstag fahren denk so gegen Zwei...Wer is am Start und dabei wie ich meine Naben endgültig zu Grunde richte??? Ride on! CHRIZ


----------



## DHSean (4. Dezember 2008)

ich bin um diese uhrzeit sicher unterwegs. vielleicht sogar schon etwas früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (4. Dezember 2008)

was?nur die naben??was is mit dem rest??


bin dabei.auch früher.auch bei sauwetter.


----------



## kingofdirt (4. Dezember 2008)

hey jungs!
am Samstag ist doch offizielle Nikolaus-Ausfahrt! Treffpunkt um 12 in der Oltmannstr. beim ehemaligen Off-Road Planet. Dann geht zusammen aufn Rossi, und danach ist noch chillig zusammen am Ghetto Feuer stehen!


----------



## kijan (4. Dezember 2008)

Jawoll! Komme aus dem Exil für die Nikotour!


----------



## DHSean (5. Dezember 2008)

na das hört sich doch jut an


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (5. Dezember 2008)

FaceGrind schrieb:


> was?nur die naben??was is mit dem rest?



...die gabel is doch eh im sack....

Yeah super wird sicher ne ordentliche Schlammschlacht...NICOLAUSRIDE RULES!!


----------



## DHSean (5. Dezember 2008)

hab ihr vor an der juhe vorbeizufahrn? wenn ja, würde ich mich dort einreihen. wenn nein, dann sieht man sich aufm trail. bis moin


----------



## kingofdirt (5. Dezember 2008)

wo wir langfahren weiß ich nicht, denke auch ne genaue zeit ist schwer zu sagen. aber kannst mich ja einfach mal anrufen um halb 1


----------



## DHSean (5. Dezember 2008)

alles klar


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (6. Dezember 2008)

*Ich denke wir sind so um viertel nach Zwölf an der Jugendherberge!! Hausterein!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (7. Dezember 2008)

bin ab 1130 mal wieder unterwegs, wer will mag sich dazu gesellen


----------



## waldman (11. Dezember 2008)

so, komm grad vom rosskopf:
oben 20cm Schnee. der trail macht so richtig laune und befindet sich in einem super zustand.
hab heute noch die letzte kaputte wasserrinne ausgebuddelt mit nägeln verstärkt und wieder bissel gegen den hang geneigt eingebuddelt. 
denke so hält sie länger


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (11. Dezember 2008)

*scheiss Auf's Christkind Der Waldmann Ist Der Beste!!!danke*


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Dezember 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> so, komm grad vom rosskopf:
> oben 20cm Schnee. der trail macht so richtig laune und befindet sich in einem super zustand.
> hab heute noch die letzte kaputte wasserrinne ausgebuddelt mit nägeln verstärkt und wieder bissel gegen den hang geneigt eingebuddelt.
> denke so hält sie länger





Werd ich am Wochenende mal testen


----------



## sciregomtb (23. Dezember 2008)

ich bin letztes Wochenende den etwas verschneiten DH zur Jugendherberge runter gefahren. Ein ganz dickes Lob an alle die den Trial pflegen und immer weiter ausbauen. Ihr macht super Arbeit und sorgt dafür das viele biker, unten angekommen vor lauter Glücksgefühle das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen. 

wünsche allen ein frohes Fest und das sie wie ich ein neues bike unter dem Baum finden


----------



## kingofdirt (27. Dezember 2008)

auf dem Trail liegen leider einige Bäume!

der erste ist kurz vor der 180° Kurve im oberen Teil, dort kommt man aber gut durch den Baum.

Nach der Kapelle sind aber echt viele umgeworfen! Das Stück am besten umfahren, dort ist mächtig Klettern angesagt! Es liegen auch einige Baumkronen genau aufm Weg, also echt doof zum Durchkommen. Hab glaub fast 15 min gebraucht bis es wieder fahrbar war 

Ansonsten machts mega laune mit dem gefrorenen Boden!

Wünsche allen schonmal nen guten Rutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torpedotom (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag nur kypfelsen, und ab Beerenblabla gelbe raute da wurd nach dem vorletzten sturm gesäubert und seit dem letzten liegen 3 bäume in reihe auf 25 m ,,also volle vergnügen


----------



## blind-fish (29. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich am samstag den trail ja zum ersten mal gefahren bin, möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken, die den trail so gebaut haben - macht echt laune, und ich hoffe, dass ich irgendwann auch mal den oberen teil erkunden kann, der im moment ja voller bäume liegt... 

ein extra dankeschön auch nochmal an die, die mich am samstag so herzlich in der runde aufgenommen haben als "ausländischen" biker aus bayern  und mir den trail ein bisserl gezeigt haben...  es war ein "gemeinsam", was in der heutigen welt meistens viel viel zu kurz kommt - und ganz ehrlich: GENAU SO macht biken einfach richtig spass...

herzliche grüsse und allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## Phil85 (29. Dezember 2008)

war lustig..... 

und wir sind heute wieder am trail so ab 13 uhr 



> herzliche grüsse und allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr



Dir auch bis nächstes mal


----------



## FaceGrind (5. Januar 2009)

ich war heute mal mit der säge unterwegs.die bäume unterhalb von der kapelle kann man jetzt wieder einigermaßen passieren, bisschen klettern muss man trotzdem noch..

direkt bei der kapelle habe ich eine  eine unter dem schnee versteckte eisfläche entdeckt.achtung!
dasselbe in der kurve hinter dem buckel im stück nach der kapelle.hab mal stöckchen hingelegt.


----------



## kingofdirt (5. Januar 2009)

FaceGrind schrieb:


> ich war heute mal mit der säge unterwegs.die bäume unterhalb von der kapelle kann man jetzt wieder einigermaßen passieren, bisschen klettern muss man trotzdem noch..
> 
> direkt bei der kapelle habe ich eine  eine unter dem schnee versteckte eisfläche entdeckt.achtung!
> dasselbe in der kurve hinter dem buckel im stück nach der kapelle.hab mal stöckchen hingelegt.


----------



## waldman (7. Januar 2009)

FaceGrind schrieb:


> ich war heute mal mit der säge unterwegs.die bäume unterhalb von der kapelle kann man jetzt wieder einigermaßen passieren, bisschen klettern muss man trotzdem noch..
> 
> direkt bei der kapelle habe ich eine  eine unter dem schnee versteckte eisfläche entdeckt.achtung!
> dasselbe in der kurve hinter dem buckel im stück nach der kapelle.hab mal stöckchen hingelegt.



super, die bäume waren echt nervig.

im unteren Teil (nach dem Forstweg mit der Holzbarriere) des Trails sind in den letzten Wochen in zwei Kurven neue Varianten gebaut worden. Ebenso ein Hügel zwischen zwei Kurven und eine Alternativlinie in den "Lochanlieger".

Eigentlich wollten wir alles abreissen da alles ohne ein klares "Ja" von uns gebaut wurde. Die beiden neuen Varianten find ich aber recht interessant und gut gebaut. Deshalb hab ich mir gedacht wir lassen beide Linien offen und entscheiden im Frühling ob wir die Linie behalten die mehr befahren wurde (die Bisherige oder die Neue) oder ob wir beide lassen.
Der Hügel der gebaut wurde war mir zu spitz und hoch deshalb habe ich ihn entfernt und auch die Alternativlinie ins Loch ist zu gefährlich für die meisten Biker um sie permanent offen zu lassen.

Ich möchte euch bitten, vor ihr was baut: schildert hier im Forum euren Vorschlag dann kann man sich das zusammen anschauen und GEMEINSAM entscheiden. Nur so können wir den Trail am laufen halten und auch weiterhin eine gute Beziehung zu Forstamt/Förster haben.

Es gibt klare Abmachungen mit dem Förster, wenn wir die nicht einhalten ist der Trail ganz schnell wieder weg.


----------



## FaceGrind (7. Januar 2009)

hab mich doch für ne kleine runde entschieden.bin heute um 13.15 anner juhe, fahr dann hoch.wer lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## krank-rider (9. Januar 2009)

nice zu sehen das hier in freiburg umgebung auch was geht^^

komme aus dem schöne hessen und bin qusi "besucher" (meine freundin wohnt in der nähe von emmendingen)

werde wenn das wetter wieder besser ist und ich entlich mein neues rad habe... es mal mit hier runternehmen

hoffentlich hat einer lust mir hier en bischen was zu zeigen hab scho en paar nette videos bei youtube gefunden...


freue mich auf frohes zusammenfahren...

greez steffen


----------



## FaceGrind (10. Januar 2009)

hätte lust morgen bissel aufm trail zu fahren so gegen 13.00. ist sonst noch jemand am start?


----------



## Phil85 (15. Januar 2009)

Servus 

hier ma 2 Bilder vom letzten Wochenende von mir und Dominik. 

Bilder sind vom David.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (15. Januar 2009)

nice


----------



## waldman (15. Januar 2009)

schicke bilder.

basti und ich haben endlich mal angefangen ne andere linie auf dem flachen stück nach dem hüpfer über den weg zu bauen. bisher haben wir nur äste usw weggeräumt und so wirds auch bleiben. es soll sich einfach ne linie einfahren. 
Wird die erste Zeit wahrscheinlich schwer sein den Weg durch zu finden. Der Eingang sollte aber recht gut zu sehen sein. (es liegen dicke Holzdinger rum die den Eingang zeigen; es geht nach rechts vom ursprünglichen Weg in den Wald. In der leichten langen rechtskurve nach dem hüpfer)
Bis sich da was eingfahren hat wird auch erstmal der Flow auf der Strecke bleiben, das kommt dann aber alles mit der Zeit.

Wenn sich das mal ein wenig eingefahren hat schauen wir wo wir die Strecke weiter legen.

Und vor der Kapelle liegt nochmal ein dicker Baumstamm. Jetzt sollten dann wirklich alle außenrum fahren. Mal schauen ob wir da auch noch ne gscheite Umfahrung bauen dürfen. 
Die Bäume nach der Kapelle sind alle weg.

-reportende-

bilder sind echt rischtisch geil


----------



## krank-rider (15. Januar 2009)

schöne bilder...

freu mich drauf die ganze sache im sommer auch entlich mal kennen zu lernen...

greez


----------



## Johncom (21. März 2009)

krank-rider schrieb:


> schöne bilder...
> 
> freu mich drauf die ganze sache im sommer auch entlich mal kennen zu lernen...
> 
> greez



Und schön daß dieser thread im Sommer dann auch weitergeht


----------



## waldman (28. März 2009)

*Der Frühling kommt und es wird mal wieder Zeit für einen Bautag am Rossi:*

Geplantes Datum ist *2.5.*, das ist das Wochenende am Ende der Osterferien.
Wir werden wie immer dafür sorgen dass wir tagsüber was zu Essen haben und Abends ein Grillfest machen. (das letzte Mal ist das Grillfest ja ausgefallen, deshalb wird es dieses Mal umso größer wiederholt) 
Wer uns dieses Mal sponsort wird sich in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen zeigen.

Als Haupteinsatzgebiet dachte ich das Stück vor und nach der Kapelle, das schnelle Tretstück und der untere Teil mit den vielen Kurven. (Falls ihr was anderes wisst was dringend hergerichtet werden muss dann schlagt es doch hier im Forum vor):

Im Teil vor der Kapelle werden noch mehr weite Kurven gebaut und nach einem Weg gesucht um besser/flüssiger an der Kapelle vorbei zu kommen.

Der Teil nach der Kapelle soll erstmal nur ausgebessert werden.

Das Tretstück wollten Basti und ich schonmal nach rechts in den Wald verlegen um es interessanter zu machen. Geplant ist ein Verlauf ohne Kurven, schnell und flowig zwischen den Bäumen durch.

Den unteren Teil find ich sehr geil und wollte nur die Anlieger ausbessern/vergrößern und evtl den ein oder anderen neuen Anlieger bauen.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. März 2009)

bin dabei


----------



## FaceGrind (28. März 2009)

ich geh mal den bagger tanken..


----------



## Toni Dark (28. März 2009)

Ich finde man müsste dringend den Sprung über die Kapelle ein bischen aufstocken. Hab immer arge Mühe drüberzukommen.


bin deshalb beim schaffen wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Hängt nur noch von einigen Prüfungsterminen ab.


----------



## waldman (28. März 2009)

hi,
sorry aber der termin wurde nochmal geändert (auf 2.5.). am 18.4. hab ich selber keine zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (28. März 2009)

2.5. ist gut, dann bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## juh (29. März 2009)

ich möchte hier mal was loswerden, wo wir schon beim thema bauen sind:
ich war vor zwei tagen mal wieder am gipfel - und hab am obersten stück die wasserrinnen sauber gemacht. die waren komplett zu. auf dem stück waren nicht gerade wenige reifenspuren.
ich möchte an jeden, der diesen trail halbwegs regelmäßig nutzt appellieren, dass er/sie doch hin und wieder anhält und ein kleines stück an arbeit erledigt - so durfte ich dann gute 20 minuten damit verbringen, alle vier verbliebenen rinnen sauberzupopeln. wenn sich gelegentlich jemand anders außer den üblichen verdächtigen dazu erbarmen würde, äste zur seite zu räumen, diese rinnen wieder für wasser gangbar zu machen und die schikanen wieder aufzustellen (und: diese erst gar nicht umzufahren/abzubauen - mein lieblingserlebnis: die heldenhafte tat, wo jemand ein großes stück baumstamm aus der schikane vor der großen forstwegkreuzung offenbar absichtlich den weg runtergekullert hat), wäre das schön.
ich schreib das nicht, um hier eine diskussion zu eröffnen, wo dann jeder schreibt, welchen ast er auch schon weggeräumt hat, sondern deswegen, weil ich den eindruck nicht loswerde, dass es leider viele nutzer des trails gibt, die die existenz und den sogar nach dem winter ganz ordentlichen zustand des trails als gottgegeben ansehen und zur pflege, die auch zwischen den bautagen stattfinden muss, leider wenig beitragen.


----------



## Noctis (30. März 2009)

2.5. Würd ich auch mit kommen, wenn mir jemand ne Schlafgelegenheit hat/ es warm genug is ^^


----------



## The Floh (30. März 2009)

werde höchstwahrscheinlich auch dabei sein


----------



## Boltar (31. März 2009)

yao!

bin (wieder) neu in Freiburg und suche ein paar Gleichgesinnte (Wahnsinnige) zum Thema biken und schnacken.

Den Rosskopftrail habe ich mir mal angeschaut, endet 100M von meinem alten Wohnort entfernt, coole Sache das! Fährt sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut! Bin auch interessiert am helfen/diggern/mitbauen 

Grüße
Boltar


----------



## Brödsböd (31. März 2009)

Bin auch dabei. 
Was mir so einfällt: Können wir den Baum der quer liegt nach der ersten Forstwegüberquerung auf dem steilen Stück weg sägen (mit Mopedsäge falls jemand eine hat...)? und den 180° Anlieger danach n bissl ausbessern weil der am Ende abbröckelt und vielleicht höher machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (1. April 2009)

motorsägen, ja - Schein, nein
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich die kleine aber am 2.5. mitbringen


----------



## Brödsböd (1. April 2009)

Der Baum ist heute freundlicherweise von Forstarbeitern entfernt worden ;-) hat sich also ergeben


----------



## macvolki (3. April 2009)

Hallo, wollte morgen am 04.04. mal wieder den Trail runter, wer hätte denn sonst noch Zeit und Lust? Wollte so zwischen 10.00 - 11.00 Uhr los, als Teffpunkt hatte ich Jugendherberge oder SWR-Gebäude gedacht.

Gruß Volkmar


----------



## Noctis (3. April 2009)

ich würd gern mit, allerdings bin ich eher anfänger und neu in der gegend.


----------



## macvolki (3. April 2009)

Hallo,
macht nichts, bin auch nicht der schnellste, aber der Spaß steht dabei ja eh an erster Stelle.
Welche Zeit würde denn passen und wo?
Gruß
Volkmar


----------



## Noctis (3. April 2009)

da ich den trail zum ersten mal fahr und mein Googlemaps gerade nicht will würd ich Schwabentor sagen. Hab mir sagen lassen, dass von da aus nichtmehr so weit ist. Kenn mich wie gesagt noch nicht so gut aus.
Uhrzeit? Eher später, da ich denk, dass wie heute bewölkt sein wird und später die Sonne raus kommt. Ich würd also 11 sagen. Was meinst du?


----------



## macvolki (3. April 2009)

Ok, dann bin ich um 11 Uhr vorm Schwabentor, an der Ecke wo auch der Radladen Radikal ist. Hab ein weißes Fully, sollten um die Zeit noch nicht soviele in voller Montur da rum stehen.
*Wer lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.*
Gruß und bis morgen


----------



## Noctis (3. April 2009)

ich komm mitm zug. Wenn alles klappt bin ich pünktlich, aber wir kennen ja den Nato-Gipfel und die Bahn ^^


----------



## Noctis (6. April 2009)

joa, lustig wars. In 2 Wochen wären wir wieder da. Wenn also jemand mit will... 11 Uhr schwabentor?!


----------



## deathmetalex (9. April 2009)

...endlich wieder gutes wetter 

habe im am dienstag den 7. 04  kopfhörer im oberen teil gefunden. Solche kleinen zum in die ohrmuschel drücken. 
der besitzer kann sich ja melden.

schüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (9. April 2009)

hallo zusammen 

ich hatte hier schon vor 3 monaten mal geschrieben - da bin ich das erste mal den trail runtergefahren und hab mit einigen von euch ein bisserl geschaufelt... allerdings bin ich nur ab nach der kapelle gefahren, da im dezember noch so viele bäume rumlagen... 

dieses WE hab ich nun endlich nen trip nach freiburg geplant und möchte am samstag und sonntag ein bisserl biken gehen - und den trail das erste mal ganz fahren... wie schaut's bei euch aus!? hat jemand lust und zeit mitzufahren...!? 

bin auch gerne offen für den einen oder anderen anderen trail - z.b. schauinsland o.ä... also falls sich jemand dafür findet an einem der tage: ich bin dabei 

viele grüsse


----------



## blind-fish (10. April 2009)

nochmal kurz zu oben: also wer am WE lust auf ne runde biken hat und mich vielleicht auch auf ne neue strecke mitnimmt, der kann auch gerne kurz anrufen oder ne sms schicken (nummer findet ihr in meinem profil)...

viele grüsse und allen viel spass beim osterbiken


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (12. April 2009)

heyho leuts! War gestern auf dem Trail fahren und hab im unterem Teil einen rot eloxierten rebound-knopf gefunden, sieht aus wie von ner Gabel, ich tipp mal ganz wagemutig Fox 32 oder sowas. Ist nicht nur ein einfacher Deckel, sondern sieht schon komplizierter aus, Fotos kann ich heut abend noch reinstellen.

Wer das Ding sucht, kann sich ja mit mir in Verbindung setzen, ich hab´s mit heim genommen. Finderlohn verlang ich keinen^^


----------



## Noctis (12. April 2009)

wie sieht denn das mit dem Baukommando am 2.5. aus? Soll man/wir/ich was mitbringen? Braucht ihr noch was?


----------



## waldman (12. April 2009)

Noctis schrieb:


> wie sieht denn das mit dem Baukommando am 2.5. aus? Soll man/wir/ich was mitbringen? Braucht ihr noch was?



sorry ganz vergessen:
wir können jedes werkzeug das geeignet ist zum erde schaufeln, hacken, festklopfen, transportieren,... brauchen.
d.h. schaufeln, spitzhacken, rechen, schubkarren,
um die anlieger neu zu befestigen ist immer ne säge und/oder axt gut.

ich werde auch sobald ich genug sponsoren habe hier nochmal genau reinschreiben wann/was/wie/wo.


----------



## amerryl (13. April 2009)

Wir waren heute auch mal am Rosskopf.
Wow, fettes Lob an die "Bauherren", das macht
ja mal richtig Laune


----------



## tokay20 (16. April 2009)

Wir sind am Wochende zu Besuch in Freiburg - steht der Treffpunkt am Samstag um 11h am Schwabentor? Dann würden wir uns anschliessen....


----------



## Noctis (16. April 2009)

guggst du hier.
Ist Sonntag und 10 Uhr^^


----------



## tokay20 (16. April 2009)

ah ok - eingetragen ;-)
weil das letzte mal war es ein Samstag, oder?
egal - dann machen wir Samstag eben Schau ins Land - oder habt ihr da noch Schnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (18. April 2009)

sorry, war wohl gestern schon unterwegs
Schnee? Zum teil, je nach Location. Schauinsland glaub ich nicht mehr.

Und ja, es war Samstags. Macvolki kann aber diesmal nur Sonntags, und da ich Student bin und er Familie hat, richt ich mich nach ihm ^^

Greets

PS: Volki, mit morgen geht alles klar?! gleicher Treffpunkt (Schwabentor)? Mein Mail Account spinnt gerade.
Grillen fällt dann wohl aus. Bier bring ich zwei mit. Natürlich nur der isotonischen wirkung wegen^^


----------



## Noctis (20. April 2009)

joa, lustig wars! Perfekte Wetterbedingungen - Grillen war cool - 3:2 gegen Ingolstadt hat man gehört^^
Nächste woche wieder Samstags. Termine Findet ihr hier
Gruß nach Offenbach und an die MTB-Mädels^^

Greets


----------



## tokay20 (20. April 2009)

Ja - hat uns richtig gut gefallen!
Mag die Borderline - recht abwechslungsreich mit den schnellen Stücken zwischendrin - und vorallem sehr kurvig 

Gibt auf jeden Fall eine Wiederholung! Inkl. Grillen!


----------



## waldman (26. April 2009)

Nicht mehr ganz eine Woche bis zum ersten Bautag 2009:

Im Vordergrund steht die Instanthaltung des Trails, außerdem werden zwei kleinere Stellen neu gebaut. Wir treffen uns am Samstag, *2.Mai*, um *9:30* Uhr an der Jugendherberge und verteilen uns dann in Arbeitstrupps auf dem Trail. Für ein gutes Mittagessen sorgt die Freiburger *Bäckerei Lienhart*. Von *Hirsch-Sprung* gibt es Kuchen und Getränke. Nach dem lockeren Schaufeln gibts ein gscheites Abendessen von *Dynamo-Bikes* gesponsort (Paella oder Grillen), damit das nicht so trocken wird sponsort uns die *MTB-Schule* und das *Picc106 (Guntramstraße)* mit ner Menge *Freibier*.
Außerdem haben wir *Denk-Engineering* und *Rad-ikal* als Sponsoren für weitere Getränke, Essen und Werkzeug.

*Wer da nicht kommt ist selber Schuld.* 
Kommt aber bitte nicht allein sondern bringt Schaufel, Schubkarre, Hacke, Rechen, Motorsense,..., Bagger, Planierraupe, Bobcat, Presslufthammer, o.ä. mit.



Falls jemand die Möglichkeit hat ein Erdbewegevehikel (Pick-Up, Pritsche, kleiner LKW) aufzutreiben (zu mieten) wär es gut wenn er sich hier meldet. Auch ein Fahrzeug mit Anhängerkuplung können wir gebrauchen (Anhänger ist organisiert).


----------



## Noctis (27. April 2009)

cool, KFZ mit Anhängerkupplung inkl billig-obi-anhänger hab ich, weiss aber noch nicht, ob ich mitm Auto komm. Bei Freibier eher nicht ^^
Motorsäge, schaufel und spitzhacke kommt mit.

Ich könnt mir auch n Quad bike organisieren ^^


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (28. April 2009)

Bin dabei und freu mich über die Unterstützung der vielen Sponsoren...echt Hammer, äääh Hacke...jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitmachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (28. April 2009)

CHRIZCROZZ schrieb:


> Bin dabei und freu mich über die Unterstützung der vielen Sponsoren...echt Hammer, äääh Hacke...jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitmachen...



alter..das grün auf dem grau tut in den augen weh..

aber cool dass du wieder mal am start bist

gibt auch nen specialshuttle mitm shanghai taxi


----------



## waldman (29. April 2009)

bald isses so weit...

*Wer ne Schubkarre organisieren kann soll das noch tun. Wir brauchen dringend Schubkarren.*
Sieht bisher so aus als ob es wieder ein Bautag mit richtig vielen Helfern (>25) wird.
Das heißt da wird richtig was gehen am Samstag.


----------



## deathmetalex (1. Mai 2009)

...eine schubkarre habe ich noch organisieren können.


----------



## HomerJ (1. Mai 2009)

...bringe morgen auch noch 'ne Schubkarre und ein Rechen mit.


----------



## Bigfoot13 (3. Mai 2009)

Habe ein paar Fotos von der gestrigen Buddel-Aktion in mein Album eingestellt:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/16974


----------



## Noctis (3. Mai 2009)

coole Bilder :^^


----------



## kingofdirt (3. Mai 2009)

cool wars gestern!
Danke an alle die da waren und geholfen haben!
Denke wir haben wieder echt einiges geschafft bekommen!

Ich vermisse noch eine Spitzhacke! Auf dem Stiel steht ARNE mit blauem Edding. Wäre super wenn sich das Teil bei jemand findet.
Danke!


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2009)

dann schließ ich mich arne doch direkt mal an, hat spaß gemacht gestern und das ergebniss ist auch ordentlich.

*zudem suche ich au noch ein spaten! das ende vom griff wackelt.*
wäre nich schlecht wenn der wieder auftaucht.


----------



## Noctis (3. Mai 2009)

den hatte ich ab und an. Aber nach dem das alles an der Jugendherberge auf eine Schubkarre geladen wurde hab ich ihn aus den Augen verloren.

Ich such nur ne alte schaufel. Die Spitze ist leicht verbogen und der Stiel wackelt.
Wenn sie nicht auftaucht, würde ich gern als Sponsor genannt werden


----------



## waldman (3. Mai 2009)

grad vom Rossi zurück.

Ergebnis von gestern ist wirklich sehr geil ! Mehr gibts eigentlich nicht zu sagen. An manchen Stellen ists noch arg weich. Wenn sich das aber erstmal mit der Zeit eingefahren hat wirds sehr geil.

Vielleicht noch die bitte an die Jungs die unten öfters mal hochschieben: Tretet doch beim hochlaufen die noch weichen Anlieger immer mal wieder fest. Dann hält die harte Arbeit viel länger. 

Ich hab noch einen Spaten mit einem grünen Blatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (3. Mai 2009)

bin heute auch 2 mal runter.war echt saugut!vor allem nachdem ich dann beim 2. mal alle neuen linien gefunden hatte )

hat mich gefreut, dass sogar nach dem regen die meisten noch zum essen (lecker!!) und gemütlichen ausklang da waren!

hab übrigens auch noch nen spaten rumliegen


----------



## Noctis (3. Mai 2009)

eigentlich wollt ich heut auch, aber mein a**** tut weh 
Nochmal Lob an den Koch. Das war eine, wenn nicht sogar die beste Palla, die ich je gegessen hab!


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (4. Mai 2009)

suuuuper aktion!!!!


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (4. Mai 2009)

Ein paar von euch hatten mich wÃ¤hrend dem Bauen ja angesprochen ob es wieder Tr!ckstuff Trikots und T-Shirts billig fÃ¼r Helfer gibt! -> Aber sicher! 

FÃ¼r alle Helfer gibts das *neue Trikot* (made by Platzangst) fÃ¼r 29â¬
und alle *T-Shirts* (rot, blau oder schwarz) fÃ¼r 15â¬

und weils so toll war bekommt ihr zu den Klamotten noch ne Tr!ckstuff Trinkflasche dazu geschenkt!

schreibt mir einfach ne mail oder ruft kurz an!

GrÃ¼Ãe
Arne


----------



## Dana_AMS (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Schweißnasse Helfer, allerlei Grün und sogar Frauen gibt's unter http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/Dana_Bildchen/

Grüßle

Dana


----------



## DHSean (4. Mai 2009)

sehr schöne bilder ! danke dir


----------



## lukwalker (5. Mai 2009)

Also nochmal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön für das geile Wochenende!!! Es war ein echter Genuss morgens um 9 vor dem Trail zu stehen und zu denken, dass man der erste ist der runterfahren kann 
Ich freu mich schon auf das nächste mal schaufeln!!!!


----------



## Noctis (5. Mai 2009)

glaub eher, dass du der 2. warst. Irgendwer ist meines Wissens Samstag abend noch runter 

Und das nächste mal Fotografier ich Dana beim Essen!


----------



## lukwalker (5. Mai 2009)

ich meinte ja auch am sonntag. buddlen wir nächstes wochenende wieder? so mit freibier und lecker essen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brödsböd (6. Mai 2009)

Habe die Einfahrt am Tretstück erst beim zweiten mal gefunden ;-) ist super geworden. Bin bei der nächsten Buddelaktion auf jeden Fall wieder dabei!!


----------



## amon (6. Mai 2009)

cool wollte am sontag auch noch fahren hatte dan doch noch zu viel muskelkater!!!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Mai 2009)

Bin gestern das erste Mal nach der letzten Bauaktion (an der diesmal leider nicht teilnehmen konnte) den Trail runter!
Jungs und Mädels, was da wieder geleistet wurde! Die Strecke wird von Mal zu Mal geiler

MfG


----------



## albex (8. Mai 2009)

Ja, war echt eine tolle Aktion! Und die Paella am Ende war richtig richtig guuuuuuut


----------



## amon (8. Mai 2009)

ich konte leider noch nicht fahren aber was würde alles neu gemacht??


----------



## Tobiwan (10. Mai 2009)

*DANKE!! *

an alle Helfer, Erbauer und Platzherren. Der Trail macht mal so richtig viel Laune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak (11. Mai 2009)

dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!
vielen dank an alle die daran beteiligt sind, es macht einfach nur freude!


----------



## Noctis (12. Mai 2009)

heute Abend, kleine yack fou work Tour


----------



## Norganic (12. Mai 2009)

hallo liebe trailbauer
mir ist es schön öfters, besonders am wochenende, passiert das einem wanderer den trail   runter entgegen kommen. die letzten beiden male kam es zu einem konstruktiven gespräch indem klar wurde das der trail nicht richtig ausgeschildert ist. sprich nicht genügend darauf hingewiesen wird das einem dort "irre freerider und downhiller"entgegen kommen können. meine anregung: warnschilder sollten angebracht werden. ansonsten kann ich mich all meinen vorednern nur anschliessen. hammer trail 
gruss


----------



## Noctis (12. Mai 2009)

Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jäger mag keine Schilder


Frage beantwortet? ^^


----------



## Norganic (12. Mai 2009)

Noctis schrieb:


> Frage beantwortet? ^^



ja, wirft aber neue fragen auf...:)
aber wenns so iss dann iss das wohl so... warum auch immer. 
danke für die antwort 

gruss


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (13. Mai 2009)

Irre Downhiller haben auf dem Trail nix zu suchen! Zum krank heizen gehste nach Todnau oder Lac Blanc aber hier muss man immer damit rechnen dass einem nicht nur Wanderer sondern infarktgefärdete Freewalker entgegenkommen können die ihre Stöckchen auch ganz gerne mal als Waffe nutzen!!

                               ..................RIDE-ON...................PEACE...............


----------



## Noctis (13. Mai 2009)

ich glaub ihm gings eher um die Gefahren Kennzeichnung, den um die Ruhe vor den Freewalkern. Man kann auch mit 10 km/h und Umsicht nen unaufmerksamen Wanderer überbügeln


----------



## Norganic (14. Mai 2009)

CHRIZCROZZ schrieb:


> Irre Downhiller haben auf dem Trail nix zu suchen! Zum krank heizen gehste nach Todnau oder Lac Blanc aber hier muss man immer damit rechnen dass einem nicht nur Wanderer sondern infarktgefärdete Freewalker entgegenkommen können die ihre Stöckchen auch ganz gerne mal als Waffe nutzen!!
> 
> ..................RIDE-ON...................PEACE...............



servus 

das iss mir schon klar. darum geht es aber nicht wirklich. eher darum das jeder sehen soll und erkennen kann das man hier mit gegenverkehr zu rechnen hat. und jetzt mal ehrlich. gerade langsam fährt da ja wohl keiner runter. jeder wie er kann und will. 
in diese sinne ---------------ride free---------------


----------



## lukwalker (14. Mai 2009)

ich finde allerdings auch, dass man schilder ankopfen sollte, damit man auch wirklich ungestört shredden kann! ich meine, dieser trail existiert ja wohl extra dafür um frei ohne wanderer-störung fahren zu können


----------



## macvolki (14. Mai 2009)

Moin, der Trail ist zwar zum "Shredden", aber unter der Voraussetzung das alle aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen, wir sind geduldet und so lange sich alle an die Spielregeln halten dürfen wir auch weiterfahren. Vom Förster ne feine Sache die wir uns nicht verscherzen sollten. Schilder wären zwar gut, aber wir haben ja auch Augen im Kopf.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (14. Mai 2009)

lukwalker schrieb:


> ich finde allerdings auch, dass man schilder ankopfen sollte, damit man auch wirklich ungestört shredden kann! ich meine, dieser trail existiert ja wohl extra dafür um frei ohne wanderer-störung fahren zu können



auf dem weg dürfen trotzdem wanderer laufen. es handelt sich bei der borderline nicht ausschließlich um eine mtb strecke.
Das ist einfach ein Weg im Wald den wir "bissel" umbauen dürfen.
An jeder Kreuzung hängen die "Vorsicht Kreuzung"-schilder.
Wenn man aufm Rad sitzt sieht man die nicht, wenn man aber zu Fuß unterwegs ist sollt man sie gut erkennen.

Es sind schon deutlich weniger Wanderer geworden und ich denke es wird sich noch weiter rumsprechen dass man da mit schnellen Bikern rechnen muss. Allerdings müssen wir Biker auch vorausschauend fahren und jederzeit bremsbereit sein.


----------



## TinaR (18. Mai 2009)

....es sind sogar weniger Biker geworden , hey, wo wart Ihr gestern alle. Hatte die Strecke für mich alleine


----------



## Noctis (18. Mai 2009)

waren Samstag schon dort. :^^


----------



## Saci (26. Mai 2009)

huhu, ich und 2 kollegen ham morgen viell. vor uns den trail anzuschaun, kommen aber aus karlsruhe.. und jetzt wllt ich hier mal nachfragen wies denn bei euch mitm wetter aussieht - und was ihr denkt - wird man morgen gut fahren können oder sollte mans eher lassen? 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## DHSean (26. Mai 2009)

servus, denke moin geht klar was das wetter anbelangt, dürfte von heute halt nochn bissel nass sein. ansonsten viel spaß ! bin vllt. gegen abend auch noch fahrn


----------



## Noctis (29. Mai 2009)

ich würd nachher noch ne runde biken gehn. Will wer mit?


----------



## Freecastle (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo Noctis,

bin auf 16.00 Uhr an der Jugendherberge.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort.

Gruß Freecastle


----------



## Noctis (29. Mai 2009)

17 uhr schwabentor.
naja, bin eh ziemlich langsam.

wer sich noch anschließen will: pm


----------



## deathmetalex (7. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen,

bin heute beklaut worden im oberen teil!
ich hatte meinen rucksach an einen baum gehängt und bin den oberen teil mehrmals gefahren.
zwei andere (ich habe mit dem handy fotos gemacht) hatten sich aufgrund eines platten meine pumpe "ausgeliehen"und waren gerade am schlauchwechseln.
als ich in meinen rucksack sah fehlte mein werkzeug, bargeld (55) und meine bankkarte. die zwei herzchen hatten meinen rucksach ausgeräumt und waren dazu auch noch zu blöd sich vom acker zu machen sondern haben noch ihren platten mit meinem werkzeug und meinem schlauch repariert an ort und stelle.
erst nachdem ich nachgefragt hatte und rückten sie mit dem geklauten sachen wieder raus.erst hatten sie mich angelogen es wären irgenwelche anderen gewesen
beide waren so um die 17-20 jahre alt. einer mit roten lockigen haaren und jeder menge pickel im gesicht.
der andere ,der auch noch frech wurde, hatte sehr kurz rasierte haare und fuhr ein graublaues giant.ich habe ein ganz gutes foto von ihm.

beide haben sich werder entschuldigt noch sonst irgendeine einsicht gezeigt.

gottverdammte sauerrei!!! 

fals einer der beiden das liest: den schlauch möchte ich wieder zurück. 
gib ihn mir lieber freiwillig und melde dich bei mir.
ansonsten hole ich ihn mir wenn ich dich sehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norganic (7. Juni 2009)

boha wie krass. wundert mich das du so ruhig geblieben bist. ich glaub ich wär völlig ausgetikkt und es hätt eins (oder auch zwei) auf die nase gegeben. was hatten die früchtchen denn für räder??? damit man die besser erkennt wenn man sie trifft. 

lieben gruss 
norganic


----------



## Shor (7. Juni 2009)

Was ist los!?
Ist man denn jetzt schon nicht mehr im Wald vor solchen DUMMKÖPPEN sicher!!!

Wie dreist und dumm kann man denn sein.


----------



## albex (7. Juni 2009)

Zeig die Ar**löcher einfach an, sonst werden sie die Lektion nie lernen. Hast ja ihre Fotos.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2009)

üble geschichte Oo

werd in zukunft mein rucksack wohl etwas besser verstecken wenn ich am rossi fahrn bin. 
wundert mich aber echt das du da so ruhig geblieben bist. finde die hätten da schon bissl mehr verdient.


----------



## Noctis (7. Juni 2009)

würd ich auch machen.
Selbst, wenn das nicht zur verhandlunk kommt, da dir nichts passiert ist, so pricht sich das rum. Vll präventivsache...

Sauerei!


----------



## FaceGrind (7. Juni 2009)

krass..stell doch mal die fotos hier rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (7. Juni 2009)

Persönlich würde ich von den linken Vögeln auch gerne die Fratzen sehen ... 

Es kann doch nicht sein das bei dieser "noch" überschaubaren Szene 
am Rosskopf-Trail schon solche Vollpfosten unterwegs sind.

Wenn dir das mit den Bildern etwas zu heikel ist, dann würde es mich 
freuen wenn du die Bikes etwas genauer beschreiben würdest mit 
denen die beiden unterwegs waren. Denke das würde nicht schaden um 
sie mal ins Gebet zu nehmen wenn man sie mal antrifft.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Juni 2009)

FaceGrind schrieb:


> krass..stell doch mal die fotos hier rein



genau
Die Typen sind ab sofort auf dem Trail geächtet!

@deathmetalex: Freut mich, dass Du Dein Zeug fast vollständig zurück hast. Kann es sein, dass ich Dich beim Hochschieben überholt habe? (schwarzer Helm + hässliches Hardtail)


----------



## Frobozz (7. Juni 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich von den linken Vögeln auch gerne die Fratzen sehen ...
> 
> Es kann doch nicht sein das bei dieser "noch" überschaubaren Szene
> am Rosskopf-Trail schon solche Vollpfosten unterwegs sind.
> ...



Wer weiss schon, wo die die Räder her haben... und mit welchen die morgen rumfahren..


----------



## lukwalker (8. Juni 2009)

oh mann! das is echt brutal! naja dir würd ich glaub ich auch nicht sofort alles gestehen... die hatten wahrscheinlich die shorts so voll aber sag echt mal was die fahren

druck die bilder aus und häng sie auf der strecke auf, damit jeder der die strecke auch benutzt weiß wen du meinst


----------



## deathmetalex (8. Juni 2009)

ich warte mal die woche ab und lasse denen die gelegenheit mir den schlauch zurückzugeben und sich zu entschuldigen.
das wäre charakterlich ein deutlicher schritt nach vorne für die zwei.
die einträge von euch sind ja auch ein zeichen.


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (10. Juni 2009)

arme kleine feige ***********...ich sag nur leute, die jagdsaison is eröffnet!


----------



## kailer (11. Juni 2009)

Falls der Schlauch nicht freiwillig zurückgegeben wird, gibt's beim nächsten Wiedersehen eben ein bisschen Überzeugungsarbeit, die beiden hier freuen sich schon auf die Fotos der zwei Herzchen...


----------



## Krischaan (11. Juni 2009)

deathmetalex schrieb:


> der andere ,der auch noch frech wurde, hatte sehr kurz rasierte haare und fuhr ein graublaues giant.


Sch..., hab kurz rasierte Haare und ein graublaues Giant 
Kann's aber nicht gewesen sein, da ich nicht frech bin 
und außerdem ein sehr gutes Alibi habe: gebrochener Oberschenkelhals  
Glück im Unglück...

p.s.: vielleicht sollte ich mal schauen ob mein Giant überhaupt noch im Keller steht oder ob die Kröte mit *meinem* Bike auf krummer Tour ist!


----------



## waldman (11. Juni 2009)

Krischaan schrieb:


> und außerdem ein sehr gutes Alibi habe: gebrochener Oberschenkelhals
> Glück im Unglück...



*******.... beim biken ?


----------



## deathmetalex (11. Juni 2009)

kailer schrieb:


> Falls der Schlauch nicht freiwillig zurückgegeben wird, gibt's beim nächsten Wiedersehen eben ein bisschen Überzeugungsarbeit, die beiden hier freuen sich schon auf die Fotos der zwei Herzchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetalex (11. Juni 2009)

Krischaan schrieb:


> Sch..., hab kurz rasierte Haare und ein graublaues Giant
> Kann's aber nicht gewesen sein, da ich nicht frech bin
> und außerdem ein sehr gutes Alibi habe: gebrochener Oberschenkelhals
> Glück im Unglück...
> ...



...ach herje, wünsche gute besserung


----------



## marc (11. Juni 2009)

deathmetalex schrieb:


> ich warte mal die woche ab und lasse denen die gelegenheit mir den schlauch zurückzugeben und sich zu entschuldigen.
> das wäre charakterlich ein deutlicher schritt nach vorne für die zwei.
> die einträge von euch sind ja auch ein zeichen.



Gut das Du, bis auf den Schlauch, alles wieder hast. Allerdings kann und wird so etwas nicht toleriert. Du hast vom IBC Rückendeckung und kannst gerne die "Fahndungsfotos" hier einstellen. Würde mich auch gern der beiden persönlich annehmen. Ich "mag" solche Menschen 
Halt uns auf dem laufenden.
Gruss Marc


----------



## marc (11. Juni 2009)

Hey Christian aka Krischaan, alles Gute und baldige Besserung bezüglich deines Defektes am "Fahrwerk". So´n Mist aber auch. Wie is´n das passiert?

Marc


----------



## DaGore (12. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03tPVzfvdvI"]YouTube - Freiburg Bmx - Wo bleiben die Sponsoren fÃ¼r die Jungs!?[/ame]



Gebt ma ne gute Bewertung ab. Die jungs brauchen Sponsoren!!


----------



## FaceGrind (12. Juni 2009)

DaGore schrieb:


> YouTube - Freiburg Bmx - Wo bleiben die Sponsoren fÃ¼r die Jungs!?
> 
> 
> 
> Gebt ma ne gute Bewertung ab. Die jungs brauchen Sponsoren!!



cooles vid aber im falschen thread!


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2009)

Fahndungsfotos bitte!
Ich habe auch sehr kurz Haare und nen blau-graues Giant!
Nicht das ich mal als Gast bei euch bike und sofort erschlagen werde!


----------



## Krischaan (12. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Fahndungsfotos bitte!
> Ich habe auch sehr kurz Haare und nen blau-graues Giant!
> Nicht das ich mal als Gast bei euch bike und sofort erschlagen werde!



Schönen Rahmen haste  (hab ihn ja auch)

War ein Abgang vom Fahrrad an sehr unwürdiger, da unkritischer Stelle.
Kleiner Verbremser auf hartem, trockenen, aber auch leicht sandigem Weg in einer Kurve. So schnell konnt ich gar nicht denken, wie mein Vorder-Rad weggerutscht ist und ich nebenhergesegelt bin. Der Aufprall war hart und wohl zuviel für meine alten morschen Knochen. Anschließend gab's ein wenig Körperveredelung in der Klinik und jetzt versuche ich mit den Krücken überall rauf und runter zu kommen.

Fazit: Acht geben, immer und überall mit allem rechnen! Wegen einer Unachtsamkeit 3 Monate an Krücken laufen ist sehr ärgerlich.

Grüße und fahrt ein bisschen für mich mit...


----------



## marc (12. Juni 2009)

Wirklich tolles tolles Vid. Allerdings kapier ich das mit dem "Nicht-Helm aufziehen" nicht. Kiddies machen das nach.....
Naja, vielleicht bin ich dafür auch zu alt


----------



## Noctis (12. Juni 2009)

späm?

weiter gehts: Sonntag, 17 Uhr radikal / Schwabentor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaes Vadius (13. Juni 2009)

Hi Rossi-Fans!

Hab's heute endlich mal geschafft den Trail zu fahren, hab sonst immer die nördliche Abfahrt genommen! 
Echt steiles Teil - im wahrsten Sinne. Mein Stereo hat etwas geschnauft ... 

Big Up an Ansgar & alle Bauer!


----------



## amon (14. Juni 2009)

deathmetalex schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin heute beklaut worden im oberen teil!
> ich hatte meinen rucksach an einen baum gehÃ¤ngt und bin den oberen teil mehrmals gefahren.
> ...



was willste mit wuro auf`m rossi???


----------



## amon (14. Juni 2009)

DaGore schrieb:


> YouTube - Freiburg Bmx - Wo bleiben die Sponsoren fÃ¼r die Jungs!?
> 
> 
> 
> Gebt ma ne gute Bewertung ab. Die jungs brauchen Sponsoren!!




ohne helm???


----------



## deathmetalex (14. Juni 2009)

amon schrieb:


> was willste mit wuro auf`m rossi???



Blub? 

was ist "wuro"?


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2009)

hab ich mich au gefragt^^

@alex:
und wie sind deine neuen teile?


----------



## deathmetalex (14. Juni 2009)

funzt supi, meine neue code!
wer später bremst ist länger schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amon (14. Juni 2009)

deathmetalex schrieb:


> Blub?
> 
> was ist "wuro"?



ups die "num"taste nicht an 
ich meinte waas willste mit 55 â¬    auf dem rossi??


----------



## FaceGrind (15. Juni 2009)

amon schrieb:


> ups die "num"taste nicht an
> ich meinte waas willste mit 55     auf dem rossi??



aber echt..mit soviel geld würde ich mich nicht alleine in den wald trauen


----------



## amon (15. Juni 2009)

villeicht hat deathmetalex vertrauen in andere menschen??
sieht halt immer nur das gute vom menschen


 den mag ich so der smili musste sein 
mein favorit


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (16. Juni 2009)

wo bleiben die bilder...wer is heute abend gegen sieben am start....


----------



## FaceGrind (16. Juni 2009)

CHRIZCROZZ schrieb:


> wo bleiben die bilder...wer is heute abend gegen sieben am start....



am staaart!wo gehts los?


----------



## amon (16. Juni 2009)

BILDER


----------



## macvolki (17. Juni 2009)

Morgen,
wer hat heute Abend bei dem schönen Wetter lust ne Runde auf dem Trail zu drehen, so gegen 18.30 Uhr?
Gruß


----------



## Freecastle (17. Juni 2009)

Vorschlag klingt gut. Würde mich mit dran hängen 

Abfahrt WO ?


----------



## macvolki (17. Juni 2009)

Juhu oder SWR um ca. 18.30 !?

Gruß


----------



## Strunzel (18. Juni 2009)

gestern war ich aufm DH-Weg. ich bin sehr beeindruckt wie sich das nach dem letzten mal bauen entwickelt hat. nur ein minisprung hab ich leider bissel schräg genommen und bin beinahe auf einem grenzstein gelandet :/ und im unteren teil ist in einem anlieger ein riesiges matschloch ohne umgehung ^^ trocknet ja wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukwalker (18. Juni 2009)

so lang genug gewartet!
ich will wissen wie die 2 schlingel aussehen!


----------



## amon (18. Juni 2009)

lukwalker schrieb:


> so lang genug gewartet!
> ich will wissen wie die 2 schlingel aussehen!



ich schließe mich an
bitte


----------



## Noctis (18. Juni 2009)

erstmal: haben sie denn schon was zurück gebracht, alex?
DANN könnt ihr über Bauernhetze nachdenken!


----------



## lukwalker (18. Juni 2009)

Noctis schrieb:


> erstmal: haben sie denn schon was zurück gebracht, alex?
> DANN könnt ihr über Bauernhetze nachdenken!




wir wollen ja niemanden aufhängen!
mir gehts nur darum, dass ich weiß wem ich vertrauen kann und wem nicht


----------



## amon (18. Juni 2009)

lukwalker schrieb:


> wir wollen ja niemanden aufhängen!
> mir gehts nur darum, dass ich weiß wem ich vertrauen kann und wem nicht



stimmt hab mein rucksack auch ab und zu untel liegen
zwar keine wertsachen drin ,aber ein schlauch+pumpe+reifenheber+flickzeug+erstehilfeset
das war teuer


----------



## Noctis (18. Juni 2009)

prinzipell niemandem, oder?!? 
Also ich wÃ¼rd meinen rucksack nicht mit 55â¬ im Wald lassen. Hab ich zwar schon von mehreren gehÃ¶rt, aber ich wÃ¤r da bissel mistrauischer.
Denkt an Freiburgs KriminalitÃ¤tsstatistik. Die klauen doch jedes noch so verratzte Bike 



			
				amon schrieb:
			
		

> zwar keine wertsachen drin ,aber ein schlauch+pumpe+reifenheber+flickzeug+erstehilfeset


Ich brauch noch schlÃ¤uche und erste hilfe packs :hrhrhr:


----------



## amon (18. Juni 2009)

stimmt
aber mit dem rucksagt immer wieder hochschieben???
nne danke


----------



## Noctis (18. Juni 2009)

siehs als training (und fahr hoch )


----------



## amon (18. Juni 2009)

Noctis schrieb:


> prinzipell niemandem, oder?!?
> Also ich wÃ¼rd meinen rucksack nicht mit 55â¬ im Wald lassen. Hab ich zwar schon von mehreren gehÃ¶rt, aber ich wÃ¤r da bissel mistrauischer.
> Denkt an Freiburgs KriminalitÃ¤tsstatistik. Die klauen doch jedes noch so verratzte Bike
> 
> ...



bekommste du nicht win mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (18. Juni 2009)

voe meinst du das?


----------



## FaceGrind (18. Juni 2009)

amon schrieb:


> stimmt hab mein rucksack auch ab und zu untel liegen
> zwar keine wertsachen drin ,aber ein schlauch+pumpe+reifenheber+flickzeug+erstehilfeset
> das war teuer



du hast ihn UNTEN liegen??da liegt er richtig mit dem ganzen zeugs drin..


----------



## lukwalker (18. Juni 2009)

ich muss grad iwie an den oakley film bzw den teaser vor nwd 8 denken wo cg sein bike zum pissen an den baum lehnt und dann isses rätselhafter weise weg
@ amon: was nützt dir dein flickzeug wenn es unten ist und du oben?
@ Noctis: niemandem zu vertrauen ist natürlich schön und gut ich wills aber trotzdem wissen


----------



## waldman (18. Juni 2009)

leute passt auf aufm trail.
an vielen stellen haben die waldarbeiter mit dem weghobel die wege neu gemacht. da gibts einige überraschungen an den wegkreuzungen.
vor allem nach dem steilen stück nach der kapelle (da wo man springen konnte) ist ne böse kerbe in der kompression. Ich hab allen nötigen Grip der mary und die kraft der pferdebremse gebraucht um nicht einzuschlange


----------



## amon (18. Juni 2009)

lukwalker schrieb:


> ich muss grad iwie an den oakley film bzw den teaser vor nwd 8 denken wo cg sein bike zum pissen an den baum lehnt und dann isses rätselhafter weise weg
> @ amon: was nützt dir dein flickzeug wenn es unten ist und du oben?
> @ Noctis: niemandem zu vertrauen ist natürlich schön und gut ich wills aber trotzdem wissen



ich schiebe ja nicht ganz hoch


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2009)

so, hier mal n bild vom matschloch im anlieger:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strunzel (19. Juni 2009)

waldman schrieb:


> leute passt auf aufm trail.
> an vielen stellen haben die waldarbeiter mit dem weghobel die wege neu gemacht. da gibts einige überraschungen an den wegkreuzungen.
> vor allem nach dem steilen stück nach der kapelle (da wo man springen konnte) ist ne böse kerbe in der kompression. Ich hab allen nötigen Grip der mary und die kraft der pferdebremse gebraucht um nicht einzuschlange





das gibts nicht nur 1x


----------



## lukwalker (19. Juni 2009)

das bild ist verdammt geil


----------



## FaceGrind (19. Juni 2009)

waldman schrieb:


> leute passt auf aufm trail.
> an vielen stellen haben die waldarbeiter mit dem weghobel die wege neu gemacht. da gibts einige überraschungen an den wegkreuzungen.
> vor allem nach dem steilen stück nach der kapelle (da wo man springen konnte) ist ne böse kerbe in der kompression. Ich hab allen nötigen Grip der mary und die kraft der pferdebremse gebraucht um nicht einzuschlange



und ich BIN eingeschlagen.richtig.

wir haben dann in dem graben an der großen kreuzung erstmal äste in den graben gelegt.mag sein, dass das die waldarbeiter nicht so toll finden, aber sonst ists da echt zu gefährlich..vielleicht mal abklären


----------



## Noctis (21. Juni 2009)

vielleicht können wir da mit rücksprache auch ne Betonröhre an der ein oder anderen stelle eingraben?!?
Sponsoring ala:
"These 3m are brought to you by: Obi Baumarkt Emmendingen!"


----------



## lukwalker (22. Juni 2009)

was eine idee!!
betonröhre sponsored by ganter (die hättens grad nötig)


----------



## velo rouge (28. Juni 2009)

Nee, Ganther sollte doch lieber fürs isotoische Getränk Nr.1 aufkommen und Obi für die Röhre. Damit wäre dann fürs leibliche Wohl in jeder Hinsicht gesorgt.


----------



## keroson (28. Juni 2009)

war heut auch mal wieder da, hat Spaß gemacht. Dickes Lob an die Erbauer


----------



## lukwalker (29. Juni 2009)

ok! nagut! wer soll das mit der röhre klären
ich mein fragen kann man ja mal


----------



## Noctis (29. Juni 2009)

ich würde gern, aber ich glaube, dass Ansgar n besseren draht zum Förster hat und besser für alle Sprechen kann (weil Referenzperson)

Prinzipiell bin ich aber eher pesimistisch, da ich als Förster was gegen so Aktionen hätte. (Weil massive Veränderung von Natur)

btw: Evl reicht da aberr auch ne betonplatte o.ä.


----------



## FaceGrind (29. Juni 2009)

die gräben bleiben so wie sie sind.wir müssen nunmal akzeptieren, dass der trail am roskopf keine offizielle dh-strecke ist.und gerade an den kreuzungen sollte man sowieso langsam machen.
wir haben äste in den graben an der großen kreuzung gelegt.der lässt sich jetzt prima überfahren.

von irgendwelchen alleingängen bzgl. förster kontaktieren usw. rate ich dringend ab.der kontakt läuft über ansgar.alles andere würde die guten beziehungen zum forstamt gefährden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (29. Juni 2009)

basti hats gesagt,
reicht meiner meinung nach voll und ganz aus.

Werde die sache aber beim nächsten bautag beim förster ansprechen. Die Röhren gibts dann sicher vom Forstamt.


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (29. Juni 2009)

also ich brauch und will kein beton...wozu geh ich denn in den wald!!


----------



## Noctis (29. Juni 2009)

> die gräben bleiben so wie sie sind.wir müssen nunmal akzeptieren, dass der trail am roskopf keine offizielle dh-strecke ist.und gerade an den kreuzungen sollte man sowieso langsam machen.
> wir haben äste in den graben an der großen kreuzung gelegt.der lässt sich jetzt prima überfahren.
> 
> von irgendwelchen alleingängen bzgl. förster kontaktieren usw. rate ich dringend ab.der kontakt läuft über ansgar.alles andere würde die guten beziehungen zum forstamt gefährden.


1. Das war wie geschrieben klar. Dafür sind auch die Umfahrungen da. Hat niemand gemeckert.
2. Ist das dann quasi die neutralisierung der Wirkung dieses Grabens?
3. Niemand hat gesagt, dass irgendwer irgendwas macht
sorry, dass ich Vorschläge gemacht hab...



> also ich brauch und will kein beton...wozu geh ich denn in den wald!!/QUOTE]
> Schon mal die Abflüsse angeschaut? Man kanns auch übertreiben
> 
> So, Jungs. Ich will keinem ans Bein pissen. Wer sich denunziert fühlt, kann das gern bei nem Bier klären. Wie gesagt, ihr hattet n Problem, ich wollt helfen es konstruktiv zu lösen.


----------



## Sir Galahad (29. Juni 2009)

Also Äste reinlegen ist ja auch nicht die optimale Lösung (für den Graben). 
Bei Ästen weiß man auch nie, ob die bei der nächsten Abfahrt noch da sind.

Und wenn man bedenkt, dass diese Wege nunmal für Radfahrer zugelassen sind und wir daher auch keine Sprünge und Drops bauen sollen, also nichts, was einen Durchschnitts-MTBler wirklich gefährden könnte, dann sind solche Gräben schon grenzwertig. Vor allem an Stellen wo keiner was vermutet, Neubefahrer eigentlich aufatmen, weil sie glauben, sie hätten die Teilstrecke geschafft und könnten ausrollen - und dann plötzlich ein Graben am Ende der Abfahrt, der einen bei mangelnder Fahrtechnik über den Lenker haut ... 

Rohre wären sicher auf Dauer besser, die gibts ja auch an anderen Stellen, wo die Abflüsse Wege unterqueren. Stört da ja auch keinen, weder Forst noch Naturliebhaber wie CHRIZCROZZ.

Edit: Lese grade oben, dass das bald "offiziell" beim Förster angesprochen wird, ist also quasi erledigt das Thema.

*Übrigens auch von mir Lob und Dank den Erbauern und Ausbauern, als ich nach einiger Zeit Pause jetzt mal wieder die Strecke fuhr (und fast Grabenopfer wurde), war ich von den Erweiterungen sehr angetan. Weiter so!*


----------



## matthiss83 (2. Juli 2009)

hi wenn interesse hab eine motorsense wär dabei bin nur neu hier un kenn mich noch nicht so aus  meld dich einfach .


----------



## lukwalker (2. Juli 2009)

also wenn dann am bautag oder?


----------



## keroson (2. Juli 2009)

Am Sonntag findet glaub ich wieder auf dem unteren Teil der Strecke ein CC-Rennen statt (Tälercup wie letztes Jahr). Wollt ich nur mal vermerken


----------



## waldman (3. Juli 2009)

laut veranstalter geht die strecke nicht über den trail.
bin mal gespannt was da dran ist...
nochmal die strecke kaputt machen und nicht beim bautag helfen gibts nicht


----------



## Noctis (3. Juli 2009)

> nochmal die strecke kaputt machen und nicht beim bautag helfen gibts nicht


ich wollts aus diplomatischen Gründen nicht sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amon (3. Juli 2009)

hi
ich weiß nicht ob es schon mal jemand geschrieben hat,aber am unteren stück gibt es ja so ne monsterpfütze im anlieger und der anlieger ist umgeknickt(ich wors nicht)
wan ist den der nächste bautag???


----------



## FaceGrind (3. Juli 2009)

denke du meinst diese pfütze..eine der geilsten pfützen überhaupt..


[email protected] schrieb:


> so, hier mal n bild vom matschloch im anlieger:


----------



## amon (3. Juli 2009)

genau man muss nun also in die pfütze fahren und nicht "oben" rum.
wan ist den der nächste bautag??


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2009)

wurde vorhin beim rossi heitzen von einem orga-typ von dem rennen morgen angesprochen.. er meinte dass sie das rennen morgen nicht über die borderline führen werden da es unstimmigkeiten gibt.


----------



## waldman (5. Juli 2009)

der nächste bautag muss leider noch ein bisschen warten. bin fast den ganzen august in kanada (leider , yeeehaaaa )
danach wirds dann aber bald wieder einen geben.

@amon:
richte den anlieger doch einfach schnell selber her. ist ja keine so ne große sache.


----------



## Strunzel (5. Juli 2009)

waldman schrieb:


> der nächste bautag muss leider noch ein bisschen warten. bin fast den ganzen august in kanada (leider , yeeehaaaa )
> danach wirds dann aber bald wieder einen geben.



Hast noch Platz im Koffer für mich? Ich geh als blinder Passagier durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox-Rider93 (5. Juli 2009)

@ waldman

Wo bist du den? bin auch ganzen August in Canada


----------



## amon (5. Juli 2009)

waldman schrieb:


> der nächste bautag muss leider noch ein bisschen warten. bin fast den ganzen august in kanada (leider , yeeehaaaa )
> danach wirds dann aber bald wieder einen geben.
> 
> @amon:
> richte den anlieger doch einfach schnell selber her. ist ja keine so ne große sache.



nun ja der ist voll am arsch aber kans es ja versuchen 
kann jemand helfen hab kein plan wie das gehen soll


----------



## deathmetalex (5. Juli 2009)

bin ne woche in leogang, dannach können wir das mal machen, gelle...

die pfütze find ich aber auch nicht schlecht, schön schmuddelig


----------



## amon (5. Juli 2009)

hast du grade bikepark zeit
(kanst mich mitnehmen)


----------



## waldman (5. Juli 2009)

amon schrieb:


> nun ja der ist voll am arsch aber kans es ja versuchen
> kann jemand helfen hab kein plan wie das gehen soll



matsch raus und die kurve leicht in den boden graben. das sollte am längsten halten.
ein bis zwei meter vor der kurve könnt ihr ne leichte rinne in den boden ziehen damit das wasser vor der kurve von der strecke läuft.
bin mit boris evtl am donnerstag abend unterwegs bissel schaufeln dann können wir das mal anschauen (freiwillige vor)


----------



## amon (5. Juli 2009)

was soll ich da mitnehmen wen ich mitkomme volle ausrüstun oder nur ne schaufel??


----------



## waldman (6. Juli 2009)

spaten ist gut.
wenn noch fahren willst wär dein bike ganz gut


----------



## amon (6. Juli 2009)

klar können wir machen


----------



## f.topp (7. Juli 2009)

Schöne grüße von den Gravity Pilots aus dem taunus.
2 von uns haben die freude gehabt den Borderline Trail zu heizen. Und was soll ich sagen, wir waren begeistert. Danke an alle die sowas geiles ermöglichen Wir kommen bestimmt wieder...


----------



## Sasquatch (8. Juli 2009)

Wir sind morgen ab ca 19 Uhr bei besagter Pfützenkurvendrainagenwasserablauftrockenlegungstätigkeit anzutreffen. Wer einen Klappspaten besitzt ist herzlich eingeladen zu helfen.
Eventuell fahren wir die Strecke ab um hier und da etwas auszubessern, also Bike mitbringen kann nicht schaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (8. Juli 2009)

jawoll. der glock feldspaten ist schon mit waffenöl eingeölt und einsatzbereit.


----------



## waldman (9. Juli 2009)

der matschanlieger ist vergangenheit.
boris hat mit einer steinverlegeaktion eine drainage gebaut und somit der mocke den gar aus gemacht. Evtl muss beim nächsten Bautag nochn bissel Erde in den Anliegers.
Ich bin eigentlich nur daneben gestanden und hab dumm gschwätzt 

Problem: Man kommt jetz so schnell ausm Anlieger dass man danach einen Rechtsanlieger für die nächste Kurve bräuchte. Sofort ins Pflichtenheft für den nächsten Bautag


----------



## schlappmacher (10. Juli 2009)

Servus,

ich war nach einigen Jahren endlich mal wieder am Rosskopf unterwegs und hatte vorige Woche das ausgesprochene Vergnügen, den Trail zu befahren. 

Ein *grosses Kompliment *an Ansgar/waldman, Sasquatch, TheBikeLebowski und alle anderen Trail-Builder und Organisatoren!

Ein paar Kommentare:

- Der obere Teil entspricht durch die Stufen und verblockten Abschnitte eher einer Freeride-Strecke in gängigen Bikeparks wie Bischofsmais - also absolut nix für Anfänger; ein Freeride-Bike und Protektoren möchte ich dringend empfehlen.

- Ich war froh um jeden Zentimeter Federweg (100mm Fully) - ab Rosskopfsattel ist das Ding einfach wunderbar für erfahrene Trailfans!

- Im unteren Teil, der mit sehr viel Flow und herrlichen Anliegern lockt, scheint mir der letzten Abschnitt unmittelbar vor der Jugendherberge nicht allzu harmonisch. 

Der "Buckel" vor der letzten Rinne nimmt zwar die Geschwindigkeit 'raus, aber der Flow ist hin und der letzte Abschnitt war extrem rutschig. 

Eine Bodenprobe kann ich allerdings nur meinem eigenen Fahrfehler und der bissigen V-Brake zuschreiben...  Es ist halt a bisserl schwierig, von Scheibenbremse auf V-Brake umzustellen. 

Also, Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und nochmals Besten Dank an alle Beteiligten. Ich durfte selten so schöne Anlieger fahren!

Mit begeisterten Grüssen ins Badner Land,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## Noctis (10. Juli 2009)

wäre heut jemand für ne kurze smooth-chillige feierabendrunde dabei?
ich muss 4kilo los werden


----------



## amon (10. Juli 2009)

ähmm wie viel uhr??


----------



## Noctis (10. Juli 2009)

da bin ich Frei. Gleitzeit ist was tolles :thumbs:
So um 17 Uhr? Radikal/schwabentor?
Muss noch vorher schnell zum omega und innenstadt


----------



## Freecastle (10. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre mit am Start.

17.00 Uhr Schwabentor ?


----------



## amon (10. Juli 2009)

schieben oder fahren??


----------



## Noctis (10. Juli 2009)

17:06 uhr schwabentor. ich steh gerade noch im edeka.
rentnermäßig fahren 
bin nicht fit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukwalker (10. Juli 2009)

bikeparkzeit!!!
war gestern in winterberg.... nur geil!

also sparten an alle!
wann?


----------



## amon (10. Juli 2009)

wo ist winterrberg??
also die km zahl


----------



## Nerve77 (10. Juli 2009)

müßten für dich 450km sein aus Freiburg *spamoff*

btw Freiburg ich komme *freu* morgen gehts endlich in den Schwarzwald


----------



## amon (10. Juli 2009)

Nerve77 schrieb:


> müßten für dich 450km sein aus Freiburg *spamoff*
> 
> btw Freiburg ich komme *freu* morgen gehts endlich in den Schwarzwald



ist doch toll
rosskopf??


----------



## Nerve77 (10. Juli 2009)

denke ich mal wird sonntag genommen. Samstag ist noch Kandel dran, dann kann ich mich hoch bringen lassen ^^


----------



## amon (10. Juli 2009)

kanst mich ja mitnehmenXD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerve77 (10. Juli 2009)

öhm? nö auto schon mit genug rädern und fahrern voll dann  aber evtl sieht man sich aufn rossi. Fahre ein 2009er  SX Trail.


----------



## amon (10. Juli 2009)

geiles teil ist das von2009


----------



## lukwalker (11. Juli 2009)

weil ich bald in der nähe von winterberg arbeite und da dacht ich mir, dass ich da mal vorbei schau
aber freiburg ist auch ganz toll


----------



## Noctis (14. Juli 2009)

heute, [email protected] / schwabentor
slo-mo hochfahren und naja, halt runter. 

Wer mit will ist herzlich eingeladen


----------



## amon (17. Juli 2009)

hab mal ne frage wer von euch wohnt in freiburg und kan ne magura juli entlüften(gegen aufpreis)?


----------



## keroson (17. Juli 2009)

extratour? Ist ein Magura Service Point...


----------



## amon (17. Juli 2009)

ist da teuer??


----------



## FaceGrind (17. Juli 2009)

amon schrieb:


> ist da teuer??



sowas gehört hier nicht rein.geh hin und frag nach.


----------



## amon (17. Juli 2009)

na dan 
auf und davon................


----------



## Noctis (21. Juli 2009)

heute wieder Rossi. 16:30 @ Jugendherberge.
[nein, ich werde nicht müde das zu schreiben  - ist meiner meinung nach ne höfliche Geste]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThunderRoad (22. Juli 2009)

Ich war gestern mittag zum ersten mal da - und so schnell seht ihr mich da auch nicht wieder - das is nix für 80mm Gesamtfederweg 
Der Trail ist supercool, aber mir haben nach 1x fahren die Knochen so weh getan, als ob ich aufm Bauch runtergerutscht wäre 
Hatte allerdings etwas Probleme, die Linie zu finden. Meistens hab ich die Anlieger etc. ignoriert und bin die direkte Route gefahren, war aber im Nachhinein nicht die beste Idee. Also Schilder wären schon klasse 

Ansonsten: Ich komme wieder, aber erst wenn ich irgendwann mal das passende Material unterm Hintern habe (beim Runterfahren ist mir klar geworden, warum die Jungs alle mit dicken DH-Bombern, Integralhelm etc. unterwegs waren )


----------



## amon (22. Juli 2009)

also ich bin auch schon mit seinem 80mm FW harttail(kp ob das richtig geschrieben ist)
runter!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThunderRoad (22. Juli 2009)

Jo, gehen tut das schon  Aber einfach isses nicht gerade und der "Flow" leidet schon ganz schön, wenn man von einem Felsen in den nächsten kracht. V.a. im obersten Teil, Rest war schon machbar. Ganz unten, kurz vor der Herberge hab ich mich auch ziemlich vernavigiert. Naja, hinterher ist man immer schlauer...


----------



## amon (22. Juli 2009)

stimmt
üben üben................


----------



## keroson (23. Juli 2009)

Flow hat nichts mit FW zu tun, können auch nicht. Bin da schon ein paar mal mit ordentlich Flow und 80mm runter, Fahrspaß haben eher die Bremsen (160/140) eingeschränkt. klar mit nem endruo/freerider gehts schneller und noch flowiger, aber wenn mans nicht drauf hat bringen auch 200mm Fw vo und hi nix.


----------



## amon (23. Juli 2009)

stimmt
mit weniger FW sucht man schnelle linien 
und mit mehr FW rasst man einfach duch
ging zumindest mir so


----------



## waldman (29. Juli 2009)

war heut am rossi das helmcam setup für den urlaub zu testen. hier das ergebnis:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M19giVlS_2k"]YouTube - Borderline Freiburg[/ame]
mir gefällts


----------



## DHSean (29. Juli 2009)

schön zügig  nur die farben lassen so bissel zu wünschen übrig


----------



## waldman (30. Juli 2009)

DHSean schrieb:


> schön zügig  nur die farben lassen so bissel zu wünschen übrig



welche farben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (30. Juli 2009)




----------



## Rebell-78 (30. Juli 2009)

@waldman,
das macht Laune 

wollte die Woche auch nach Freiburg... na ja

Gibt es eine Adresse von der Jugendherberge ?( f. Navi)


Gruß aus Gernsbach


----------



## macvolki (30. Juli 2009)

Moin,
Kartäuserstr. 151
						79104 Freiburg 						 					

Gruß


----------



## FaceGrind (1. August 2009)

waldman schrieb:


> war heut am rossi das helmcam setup für den urlaub zu testen. hier das ergebnis:
> YouTube - Borderline Freiburg
> mir gefällts



boah!so schnell wie der ansgar packt keiner den gegenanstieg


----------



## nobs (2. August 2009)

Hi,

war heut auch mal wieder oben doch am Turm musste ich feststellen das ich unterwegs beim Uphill von Gundelfingen über Zähringer Burg Martinsfelsen, meine Protektoren verloren habe, bin den Weg dann gleich wieder zurück aber die hat sich schon jemand unter den Nagel gerissen  falls jemand die Dinger gefunden hat und eine ehrliche Seele hat sollte er es hier posten.
Es waren TSG noch die alten mit der grauen Platikschale.
http://www.cyber-shop24.com/assets/...protection/tsgknieundschienbeinschuetzer.html
also wenn jemand was weiss kurz bescheid geben
Gruß nobs


----------



## TinaR (12. August 2009)

ich weiß zwar nicht, obs jetzt grad hier zwischenpasst, aber kurze Frage an allle:
kennt jemand ein paar bergablastig interressierte Mädels im Raum Freiburg, die evtl. Lust hätten, mit mir (und wer weiß, evtl. auch mit mehreren Frauen) zu biken. Würd mich über weibliche Unterstützung freuen. Hauptsächlich Trails und wie gesagt, am liebsten bergab  (sehr gerne auch die Borderline). 
Also Mädels, wo seid Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigfoot13 (13. August 2009)




----------



## Noctis (24. August 2009)

wer ein schwarzgraues drahtseit-Schloss vermisst, das hängt an nem Ast, an der Auffahrt Ecke Burghaldering/Waldfahrstraße Jägerhäusle Hirzberg (mir fällt der Name von dem Platz nicht ein und ich hatte kein platz am/im Bike)

Dennoch: heute 17³° Uhr Jugendherberge.

Greets


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (24. August 2009)

ich finde es wird bald mal wieder zeit für ne buddelaktion...viele anlieger fallen förmlich zu staub zusammen was meint ihr...na ja wenns die tage mal gepisst haben sollte pack ich spaten und hacke ein und pflege unser schätzchen n bissl.....wenn jemand lust hat und genauso motiviert is bitte melden...


----------



## Noctis (24. August 2009)

dienstag bis donnerstag ab 17 Uhr? heute nacht solls regnen.
Ich würd' auch gern das Unkraut kurz vorm Northshore zurückstutzen.
Nur, ob das im Sommer Sinn macht?!?

BTW: schöne Aussicht hier oben ^^


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (26. August 2009)

...also..
ich gehe morgen gegen 16 uhr von der jugendherberge aufwärts den trail etwas pflegen...wie lange weiss ich nich und ob ich danach noch ne runde fahr hängt davon ab wieviel bier wir dabei haben...


----------



## Noctis (26. August 2009)

...und ich muss noch fahren - auto... Naja, egal.
Ich wär so gegen 17 Uhr da. Hab allerdings kein Platz im Auto für Schaufel o.ä., da ich morgen Bike und Papier transportieren muss. 
Kannst du sowas mitbringen? Ne Heckenschere sollte rein passen.


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (27. August 2009)

Schaufel Hacke Heckenschere...geht klar!
Ich denk um 17 Uhr bin ich etwa in dem Abschnitt oberhalb der letzten Fahrwegüberquerung, die mit dem Geländer...


----------



## Noctis (27. August 2009)

Alles klar, 17 Uhr Holzgeländer


----------



## waldman (12. September 2009)

sobald es mal regnet möchte ich das obere stück wieder herrichten.
wir hatten an einem bautag mal bodennägel (abgelängte baustahlstangen). kann jemand wieder sowas besorgen? (sonst kauf ich welche im baumarkt)

Falls jemand nächste Woche unter der Woche Zeit hat wäre das natürlich super.


----------



## deathmetalex (12. September 2009)

jupp, ich habe nächste woche urlaub!
meld dich einfach wann es losgehen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (12. September 2009)

prinzipiell hätt ich ab 17 Uhr Zeit.
Donnerstag und Freitag wäre ungünstig.


----------



## Oberrieder (13. September 2009)

Servus...suche für heute Mittag/Nachmittag noch jemanden für 1-2 Runden Rossi...

Grüße Oberrieder


----------



## Noctis (15. September 2009)

morgen würd ich mit gehn. Bin schon am arbeiten und hab mein Bike zuhause


----------



## waldman (15. September 2009)

nach telefonat mit dem förster wird das warscheinlich doch wieder ne größere sache, keine halben sachen eben .... 

ich dachte grob an den *26.9.* (Samstag)

für die aktion brauchen wir (starke) akkuschrauber. Wer hat so was und wer ist dabei ?

*natürlich brauchen wir nicht nur starke akkuschrauber sondern auch holzbohrer* (welche größe werd ich noch herausfinden)


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (15. September 2009)

*dabei!!*


----------



## Noctis (15. September 2009)

hmm, da bin ich schon wieder in Furtwangen und hab Vorlesung. Später mittag wär ich vll wieder unten. Akkuschrauber hab ich nur nen kleinen 11,2V.


----------



## nobs (15. September 2009)

Hi,
Ackuschrauber und Holzboher hab ich, bis jetzt hab ich auch noch keine allzu großen verpflichtungen am 26.9. falls kein Auslandseinsatz dazwischenkommt bin ich dabei


----------



## Bommelbike (21. September 2009)

Hi, wenn die Aktion am Samstag startet bin ich dabei! War leider bei den letzten beiden goßen Bautagen in Urlaub.
Akkuschrauber und Holzbohrer hätte ich auch. Wann soll´s losgehen ? Trffpunkt JH ?


----------



## waldman (22. September 2009)

kleine änderung zum Samstag:

wir brauchen weder Akkuschrauber noch Holzbohrer.

Viel wichtiger wird eine Motorsäge sein und ein Auto zum Erde fahren.
Kann da jemand was besorgen ?

Treffpunkt wird Juhe sein, sagen wir mal 9:30 uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (23. September 2009)

ich kann leider nicht. Muss noch zu viel umzugszeug machen.
Kettensäge hätt ich, würd ich auch einem vertrauenswürdigen Menschen zur Verfügung stellen, muss nur bei Lahr abgeholt werden


----------



## Bommelbike (23. September 2009)

Kann einen Pickup besorgen (Sicherheit 99,9%)! Hat jemand Planen o.ä. um die Erden die restlichen Meter zu schleifen, zur Not auch ne Schubkarre, lässt sich im Hang nur schlecht schieben ;-))

Zeit hätte ich von morgens bis ca. 17:00


----------



## Bommelbike (23. September 2009)

Kann einen Pickup besorgen (Sicherheit 99,9%)! Hat jemand Planen o.ä. um die Erden die restlichen Meter zu schleifen, zur Not auch ne Schubkarre, lässt sich im Hang nur schlecht schieben ;-))

Zeit hätte ich von morgens bis ca. 17:00


----------



## waldman (23. September 2009)

ich hatte gerade die idee dass wir alle zusammen (ich rechne bisher mit 9 leuten) nachm bauen an der dreisam noch grillen könnten.
wer, außer mir, hat denn dazu lust ?


----------



## Pum4d4ce (23. September 2009)

So, bin neu hier , aber bin gleich mal dabei amm samstag !!!! 
Ich bring hacke, spaten un ne axt mit und geld würd was zum essen


----------



## kingofdirt (23. September 2009)

auf mich müsst ihr diesmal wohl leider verzichten  falls ichs schaff komm ich noch später dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (24. September 2009)

wenn irgendjemand noch einen vorschlaghammer bringen könnte wäre super!!grillen ist auch super


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. September 2009)

FaceGrind schrieb:


> wenn irgendjemand noch einen vorschlaghammer bringen könnte wäre super!!grillen ist auch super



Vorschlaghammer bring ich mit!

mfg


----------



## mangolassi (24. September 2009)

klar zum grillen hab ich auch lust
nee, zum bauen auch
brauchen wir ne schubkarre?


----------



## Pum4d4ce (24. September 2009)

mal ne frage , wie alt seid ihr alle  ?


----------



## nobs (25. September 2009)

waldman schrieb:


> kleine änderung zum Samstag:
> 
> wir brauchen weder Akkuschrauber noch Holzbohrer.
> 
> ...



da muß ich leider passen weder Motorsäge noch Pick up ist in meiner Garage

Gruß


----------



## Pum4d4ce (26. September 2009)

Das ist *******


----------



## nobs (26. September 2009)

Hi,

wie ihr wohl gesehen habt war ich mal wieder nicht anwesend, da aber in meiner lnken Schulter ein Schmerz bohrt habe ich es für besser gehalten nicht mit Hacke und Schaufel Erde zu bewegen. Ich hoffe das ich dann bei dem nächsten Event endlich mal meinen Soll erfüllen kann. jetzt werde ich erstmal meiner Schulter nochmals mit Voltarengel zuleibe rücken in der Hoffnung das es bis morgen wenigstens soweit abgeglungen ist das ich noch ne Sonntagsrunde drehen kann.

gruß und dank an alle Pistenworker


----------



## Oberrieder (27. September 2009)

So, die Bilder vom Bautag (26.9.09) sind hochgeladen 

Gruß Oberrieder 

Ps: Wie schauts aus mit ner Runde Trail testen heute ...wer ist dabei?


----------



## waldman (27. September 2009)

komme gerade vom rossi (eigentlich wollt ich ja aufn schauinsland, aber der bautag gestern war doch zu anstrengend für ne große tour heute )
das neu gebaute fährt sich richtig gut. 
dort wo keine steine hinter den stufen sind gibts allerdings schon löcher.
denke ich werde da die nächsten tage (solange ich noch frei habe) noch möglichst viel pflastern.
wir haben gestern echt richtig viel geschafft und spaß hats wie immer auch gemacht. 
cool dass es auch bilder gibt.

edit: wetter sieht fürn trail nicht gut aus, kein regen in sicht....


----------



## Pum4d4ce (27. September 2009)

schade, sags wenn weider en bautag is .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (28. September 2009)

nach dem heutigen einsatz von einem anonymen helfer und mir ist das stück mit den vielen stufen jetzt nahezu komplett gepflastert und fährt sich richtig geil. 
das was wir am samstag gemacht haben macht größtenteils einen sehr soliden eindruck. sollte also mal ne weile halten


----------



## Noctis (28. September 2009)

ja, ist echt gut geworden!
Wär gern zum helfen gekommen


----------



## Riderman (30. September 2009)

darf mich als amateurhafter Downhiller bezeichnen , hab aber dennoch jede Spass den Rossi runter zu fahren mit meinem XC Country Fully. Mein bike-wütiger Sohn hingegen mit seinen knapp 11 Jahren fetzt mit seinem Hardtail den Rossi runter, dass es mir fast schlecht wird.

FRAGE an die Gemeinde: kann einer der den Rossi runterfährt auch in den Bikepark nacht Todtnau, ohne Gefahr zu laufen vor unlösbaren Aufgaben sprich Abfahrten zu stehen ?

Wo könnte man ein Downhillbike und Protectoren & Fullface Helm mieten ?

schon mal danke vorab


----------



## Noctis (30. September 2009)

aaaalso: 
- Bike beim Radikal oder auch in Todtnau. (Wo sonst noch in FR weiß ich gerade nicht)
- Protektoren kann man in Todtnau mieten. In FR ist mir nichts bekannt.
- in Todtnau gibt es eine Freeride und eine Downhill Strecke
   - Freeride ist cool und nicht so schwer
   - DH ist schon bissel anspruchsvoller. Die schwierigen Sachen kann man alles umfahren.


----------



## Riderman (30. September 2009)

merci noctis - radikal ist ja schräg gegenüber vom Schwabentor ?

ansonsten klingt es nach ausprobieren - den sohn wirds freuen, ich hülle mich in schweigen 

gibt es evtl. auch coaching dazu oder n Downhillguide, der einem Tipps dazu gibt ?


----------



## Noctis (30. September 2009)

ja

machs nicht. dann weiß er frühzeitig, was sache ist. irgendwann wird ers eh raus bekommen 

nein. Aber je nach Anzahl der Leute ist der ein oder andere dabei, dem man hinterher fahren kann. An sonsten bieten diverse MTB Schulen in FR DH kurse an.


----------



## Pum4d4ce (30. September 2009)

Noctis schrieb:


> ja
> 
> machs nicht. dann weiß er frühzeitig, was sache ist. irgendwann wird ers eh raus bekommen
> 
> nein. Aber je nach Anzahl der Leute ist der ein oder andere dabei, dem man hinterher fahren kann. An sonsten bieten diverse MTB Schulen in FR DH kurse an.


Könntest du mir nennen welche Mtb Schulen Kurse in Fr/DH anbieten ?


----------



## Noctis (30. September 2009)

http://www.mtbschule.de/
Es gibt noch andere, mir fallen gerade nur keine ein


----------



## Pum4d4ce (4. Oktober 2009)

wann ist wieder bautag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberrieder (5. Oktober 2009)

Warscheinlich anfang November, wann genau weis ich leider auch nicht


----------



## waldman (6. Oktober 2009)

evtl 31. oktober oder das wochenende danach.


----------



## Noctis (6. Oktober 2009)

31. Oktober wär ich gern dabei. 
Das WE danach (6. Nov) kann ich nicht.


----------



## Pum4d4ce (6. Oktober 2009)

31. ist todtnau abschluss , oder ?


----------



## Noctis (6. Oktober 2009)

ja, das stimmt


----------



## Oberrieder (6. Oktober 2009)

Also, 31. Okt. halte ich für eine schlechte Idee da wieder wie beim letzten mal gleichzeitig Abschlusswochenende ist, fände das We danach besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberrieder (6. Oktober 2009)

Ach, Wie schauts aus...hatt jemand zufällig Lust auf 1-2 Runde Rossi oder auchmal Zähringer Loch am Wochenende?!..wann wäre mir eigentlich egal


----------



## Pum4d4ce (6. Oktober 2009)

Du schaffst eh keiner 2 runden rossi....


----------



## amon (6. Oktober 2009)

Oberrieder schrieb:


> Ach, Wie schauts aus...hatt jemand zufällig Lust auf 1-2 Runde Rossi oder auchmal Zähringer Loch am Wochenende?!..wann wäre mir eigentlich egal




im Zähringer Loch bin ich dabei


----------



## Krischaan (6. Oktober 2009)

Mal ein paar Bilder von der Borderline.
Falls jemand einen guten Fotografen braucht, der aus wenig Action tolle Bilder macht (darf ich ja sagen da ich der Fahrer bin) kann er sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen. Stelle dann gerne den Kontakt her. 























Vielen Dank an die Schaufler!
Irgendwann schaff ich's auch mal wieder mitzubuddeln.

Gruß Krischan


----------



## Pum4d4ce (7. Oktober 2009)

Sehen gut aus die pics


----------



## marc (7. Oktober 2009)

Hey Krischaan, klasse Pics!!!!
Hab leider grad Auszeit. Ferse und Hand gebrochen 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Krischaan (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Marc,

das ist ja Mist!
Ich frag jetzt mal nicht, wie das passiert ist. Am Ende liest hier jemand von der Krankenkasse mit: 
so wie sich dieses Jahr hier alle kaputt gemacht haben kommen die doch gleich wieder auf die Idee 
uns Bikern einen Risiko-Zuschlag abverlangen zu wollen .
Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!

Gruß,
Krischan


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Oktober 2009)

marc schrieb:


> Hey Krischaan, klasse Pics!!!!
> Hab leider grad Auszeit. Ferse und Hand gebrochen
> 
> Gruß Marc



Mensch Marc

GUTE BESSERUNG!

Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## DHSean (7. Oktober 2009)

auch von mir beste genesung marc !


----------



## marc (9. Oktober 2009)

Danke der Genesungswünsche

Ich hab im Prinzip denselben Move wie Boris (Sasquatch) hingelegt.
Er in CA ich in FRA  , hab ihn allerdings toppen können mit nem zusätzlichen Bruch der Mittelhand. 

Auf diesem Wege meinem Leidensgenossen Gute gegenseitige Besserung 

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaGore (9. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vscW4EoHThM"]YouTube - DIRT BIKE BMX TRAILER[/ame]


----------



## waldman (9. Oktober 2009)

das was wir das letzte mal im oberen teil gebaut haben ist durch den regen jetzt richtig gut geworden (ein paar stellen sind noch bisschen weich).
hier ein paar bilder:


----------



## [email protected] (10. Oktober 2009)

wow, ist ja richtig geil geworden. konnte dieses mal leider nit dabei sein beim buddel  nächstes ma wieder...

ich glaub ich sollte mal wieder ganz hoch aufn rossi schieben


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (17. Oktober 2009)

*heute schlammschlacht!!!welche sau hat lust wie ich sich im dreck zu suhlen??ab drei irgendwo auf der borderline!!!:reinhauen*


----------



## deathmetalex (17. Oktober 2009)

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
schlamschlacht
kann aber nicht, bin schon wieder erkältet, ****!

viel spass beim rutschen!


----------



## Oberrieder (19. Oktober 2009)

Servus Leute, suchen noch Leute für Freitag Rosskopf bis jetzt ca. 3 Leute und Samstag Zähringer Loch, ca. 10 Leute 

Grüße Oberrieder


----------



## Noctis (20. Oktober 2009)

bin donnerstag am start!


----------



## BOSTAD (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi, könnte mir bitte jemand mal die aktuellen Boden,- Wetter-Bedingungen auf dem Feldberg nennen, je mehr ich im Netz suche, desto unterschiedlicher die Ergebnisse.
Würde aus Frankfurt anreisen und will schauen, ob es sich lohnt 
THX


----------



## kingofdirt (22. Oktober 2009)

bis vor 2 tagen lag noch Schnee: http://www.liftverbund-feldberg.de/aktuell/webcams


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (22. Oktober 2009)

Jo habe ich auch gesehen, aber der ist ja heute so gut wie verschwunden. Interessant wäre für mich, ob man trotzdem bis hoch fahren kann, auch ohne Winterbereifung?
Danke!


----------



## kingofdirt (22. Oktober 2009)

wird halt durch den geschmolzenen Schnee sehr matschig sein da oben, fahren kannst bestimmt. Gibt aber bestimmt angenehmere Bedingungen um am Feldberg zu biken.

Hier in Freiburg ist recht trocken und warm (12°)


----------



## Toni Dark (22. Oktober 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Jo habe ich auch gesehen, aber der ist ja heute so gut wie verschwunden. Interessant wäre für mich, ob man trotzdem bis hoch fahren kann, auch ohne Winterbereifung?
> Danke!



Falls du jetzt hochfahren mit dem Auto meinst, ja das geht definitiv. Schnee liegt hier nirgends mehr auf den Straßen.


----------



## Noctis (22. Oktober 2009)

webcam Feldberg?
http://www.regiowebcam.de/index.php?id=1835


----------



## Noctis (27. Oktober 2009)

so, und wann ist nu bautag? Samstag wär ich gern dabei!


----------



## waldman (27. Oktober 2009)

*Der nächste Bautag ist am 7.11 *

genaueres gibts Anfang nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetalex (27. Oktober 2009)

...dabei!


----------



## Oberrieder (28. Oktober 2009)

...auch dabei!

Ps: Wie schauts mit Werkzeug aus?...weist du schon was genau gebraucht wird?


----------



## Pum4d4ce (28. Oktober 2009)

auch dabei 

was wird gebaut ? was brauchen wir alles ?


----------



## The Floh (1. November 2009)

bin höchstwahrscheinlich auch am Start
Brauchen wir eine Stihl Motorsense?

PS: Könnte mich jemand vom HBF mitnehmen?


----------



## waldman (1. November 2009)

@floh:
motorsense ist top.


----------



## DHSean (2. November 2009)

bin ebenfalls wieder dabei inkl. der standardmäßigen stihl. 

@flo: ich hol dich ab, schreiben nochma


----------



## Pum4d4ce (2. November 2009)

was soll den nun gemacht werden, wann is treffpunkt un was soll ich mitbringen ?


----------



## waldman (3. November 2009)

schreib ich heut nachmittag/abend ausführlich rein. Sponsoren haben wir schonmal. 

treffpunkt: 9:30 an der Juhe
Einsatzgebiet: im unteren Stück die Anlieger ausbessern und evtl ein zwei kurven umlegen, das "Tretstück" weiterbauen

also brauchen wir Schaufeln, Spaten, Spitzhacken, Rechen, Schubkarren, Handsäge, Axt


----------



## actionjackson (3. November 2009)

Sorry bin diesmal auch wieder nicht dabei. Hab jetzt quasi ein Umzugsunternehmen Beim letzten Bautag hab ich dem neu Berliner geholfen und jetzt das Wochenende und dadrauf das Wochenende zieh ich selber um.


----------



## waldman (3. November 2009)

*Hier mal bissel Info für kommenden Samstag 7.11. :*
Wir treffen uns um 9:30 Uhr an der Jugendherberge. (Ja das ist früh aber es wird schon um 17 Uhr dunkel...)
Bisher werden wir vor allem im unteren Teil Anlieger und Löcher ausbessern. An ein paar ausgewählten Stellen werden wir den Trail umlegen, was Neues macht immer wieder mehr Spaß  . Wir brauchen also vor allem Schaufeln, Spaten, Spitzhacken, Rechen, Schubkarre,....

Bisher weiß ich von 11 Leuten dass sie auf jeden Fall kommen. (Dafür dass das alles recht kurzfristig war find ich das echt in Ordnung)
Mittagessen gibts auf jeden Fall wieder was.
Das Grillen am Abend lassen wir weg und gehen alle um 21 Uhr zum Adip ins Pic106. Dort bekommt dann jeder der geholfen hat was zum Essen (Schniposa, o.ä.) das von unseren Sponsoren bezahlt wird.
Unsere Sponsoren sind dieses mal wieder Denk-Engineering und Radikal am Schwabentor. Vielen Dank im voraus den Sponsoren.
Hier nochn Sponsor: Adip vom Pic106 sponsort nen Kasten Freiburger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pum4d4ce (3. November 2009)

ah geil , also ich komm mit na schaufel und na hacke!


----------



## mangolassi (3. November 2009)

ich werd wohl auch dabei sein
 für die Sponsoren


----------



## Oberrieder (4. November 2009)

Perfekt, dann bringe ich einen Spaten und Spitzhacke mit, wie überbrücken wir die Zeit von 5 bis 9 abends?...geht jeder nochmal nach hause?...wenn ja könnte ich über diese Zeit bei jemanden unterkommen?...würde sich nämlich für mich nicht lohnen nochmal nach Hause zufahren. Oder arbeiten wir auch noch wenn es dunkel wird?

Gruß Oberrieder


----------



## waldman (4. November 2009)

ich geh in der zeit duschen und zieh mich um. soll am samstag nicht wirklich warm werden da ist ne warme dusche nachm bauen schon schoen


----------



## Pum4d4ce (4. November 2009)

ich sollt au bei jm unterkommen xD weil freiburg - staufen ist nicht gerade der nächste weg ^^
wenn nicht würd ich abends nicht kommen...


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (4. November 2009)

auch dabei.........


----------



## mangolassi (4. November 2009)

die nicht-Freiburger können bis 9 mit Stirnlampe buddeln, alle anderen gehen duschen
sorry, würd ich noch in meiner LuxusWG wohnen, würd ich auf jeden Fall meine Dusche zur Verfügung stellen

aber vielleicht kann man ja das Essen etwas vorziehen, ich hab auf jeden Fall auch vor 9 schon Hunger


----------



## waldman (4. November 2009)

Früher essen geht leider nicht da im pic106 vorher noch Fußball läuft.
Evtl haben wir ja noch was vom Mittagessen übrig und können damit die zeit überbrücken.


----------



## mindfactory (5. November 2009)

Wenn ihr 2 linke Hände ohne Werkzeug auch gebrauchen könnt bin gern dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (6. November 2009)

wir können jeden gebrauchen der ne schaufel halten kann 

Wetter sieht ja nich so toll aus für morgen (je nach Wetterbericht), bauen wir halt einfach so lange bis wir keine lust mehr haben. der abend im pic106 ist dann ja unter nem dach


----------



## Killerkekz (6. November 2009)

so offiziel bin ich jez morgen auch dabei! man sieht sich um 9:30


----------



## kingofdirt (6. November 2009)

Von der Bäckerei Lienhart gibts wieder feine Sachen zum Mittagessen!


----------



## waldman (9. November 2009)

gestern mal das gebaute getestet, ist super geworden:
















dann war der akku leer...

Vielen Dank nochmal an die Sponsoren, die uns jedes mal ganz unkompliziert unterstützen !


----------



## FaceGrind (9. November 2009)

cool!freu mich aufs wochenende!!


----------



## Oberrieder (10. November 2009)

Jemand Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag mal den unteren (neuen) Teil vom Trail zu rocken?

Grüße Oberrieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (10. November 2009)

was wurde den genau gemacht am samstag?


----------



## waldman (10. November 2009)

FaceGrind schrieb:


> was wurde den genau gemacht am samstag?



beim adip gefeiert.
und haufenweise backsachen vom lienhart gegessen.

da hast echt was verpasst basti 

zwischendurch wurde noch viel am trail gemacht: eine stelle umgelegt, anlieger wieder erhöht, löcher in kurven entfernt, etc.


----------



## Brödsböd (14. November 2009)

an die Leute, die unten die... ähhh Bodenwelle reingebaut haben! Sau cool!


----------



## Tobiwan (14. November 2009)

War heute auch mal wieder da - ist alles wirklich super! Auch von mir dem Bodenwellenerbauer die besten Grüße


----------



## murphy-giengen (17. November 2009)

ich habs heute nich gefunden waaaaaaah


----------



## nobs (21. November 2009)

Hi,

war heut mal auf der Borderline mit dem Kona, war echt geil, muß mal wieder sagen das habt ihr wieder super gebaut, echt geil. Danke.


----------



## deathmetalex (24. November 2009)

jow!!!

der trail isch de hamma!!!

echt super geworden, hatte leider keine zeit zum buddeln.
fährt sich supergummigut


----------



## Schwarzbueb (15. Dezember 2009)

Ist Die Borderline im moment noch fahrbar? Es hat ja jetzt doch recht geschneit!
Ich möchte evtl. am Sonntag mal hinfahren (ist mein erstes mal). 
Ist sonst noch wer da der mir vieleicht die auf und abfahrt einmal zeigen könnte?

Gruss
Schwarzbueb


----------



## murphy-giengen (15. Dezember 2009)

würd vllt mitkommen , habs aber beim letzen mal nich gefunden


----------



## Noctis (15. Dezember 2009)

ich bin EVENTUELL da. Aktuell leider im flachen Bremen:'( und erst Donnerstag wieder im Lande. Sag Samstag bescheid.
Wetter sieht ganz gut aus, oder?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murphy-giengen (15. Dezember 2009)

is halt saukalt , aber dagegen gibts ja warme kleidung.


----------



## waldman (16. Dezember 2009)

die borderline kann man immer befahren 
bin dieses we nicht in freiburg, aber vielleicht hilft euch die karte weiter:




Die Borderline ist nachträglich rot eingezeichnet.
Am unteren Rand ist das Badenova Stadion und die Jugendherberge eingezeichnet. Sollte also zu finden sein.
Ausdrucken und mit aufn Trail nehmen


----------



## Redshred (16. Dezember 2009)

Ansgar
was ist das den für eine Karte da stehen ja mehr Flurnahmen drin als in der vom Schwarzwaldverein?


----------



## waldman (16. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die offizielle Mountainbike Karte. Gibts beim Forstamt fürn paar Euro. 

Text von der Homepage:
"In der "Waldfreizeitkarte Freiburg" sind zahlreiche Routenvorschläge für 130 ausgeschilderte Kilometer und über 1.000 Höhenmeter mit Angabe des Schwierigkeitsgrades enthalten. Die Karte gibt es beim Forstamt, in der Rathaus-Info, in der Tourist-Info sowie im ausgesuchten Buchhandel für 5 ."


----------



## Noctis (19. Dezember 2009)

so die Herren, ich wÃ¤r morgen um 12 dabei.
â¬: Trefpunkt ist die Jugendherberge.


----------



## mindfactory (20. Dezember 2009)

Wie fährts sich so im Schnee ,war jemand gestern unterwegs?Ich war mal kurz am Parkplatz  der Jugendherberge und habs dann beim Helmkauf belassen.


----------



## Noctis (20. Dezember 2009)

ich war bei ~-14° in Furtwangen unterwegs. Is echt lustig, zumal es nirgens Eis hat, sondern alles einfach nur gefroren ist.


----------



## mindfactory (20. Dezember 2009)

Auf 12 reicht mir nicht aber um 1 wär auch dabei!


----------



## mindfactory (29. Dezember 2009)

Als ich heute zur Abwechslung mal den Trail hochgeschoben hab anstatt aufm Forstweg lagen tolle Sachen aufm Weg.Bei den Ästen hab ich mir erst nix gedacht die waren auch nicht so groß,weiter oben lag dann aber 1 Grenzstein mitten im Anlieger.Wie krank muss man sein um sowas zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.I.N. (10. Januar 2010)

salut

waren heute zu dritt borderline fahren...2h hochgeschoben, war ziemlich viel schnee.
bergab die erste hälfte jungfäulich (keine reifenspuren   ) und super lustig. hinterbremsen lenken.
ab den anliegern nach der kapelle wurde es sau geil. viel gerutsche, aber dennoch erstaunliche kontrolle mit unseren trockenreifen....
ein mega spaß, und ein beweis,dass man trotz schnee nicht aufs sein lieblingshobby verzichten muss 
ist ja auch kostenlos im gegensatz zum boarde oder ski,haha


----------



## Brödsböd (17. Januar 2010)

War schon jemand fahren am Wochenende? Wie schauts aufm Trail aus mit Schnee?


----------



## waldman (17. Januar 2010)

gestern wars extrem rutschig und eisig.

heute wars schön weich und matschig, top grip !


----------



## Brödsböd (17. Januar 2010)

ausgezeichnet


----------



## F.I.N. (19. Januar 2010)

waren gestern wieder oben. 

die ersten 40% der strecke sind sehr eisig und machen bedingt laune... danach im mittelteil super und der untere teil wieder sehr matschig.

im großen und ganzen schön, aber eher zum hochschieben, da an der jugendherrberge die forstwege zum hochfahren ziemlich vereist sind... d.h. man tritt auf der stelle...

aber generell lieber hochschieben und runterfahren


----------



## Brödsböd (19. Januar 2010)

Also mittlerweile ist alles wieder gut fahrbar. Nur die Verbindungsstücke vor und nach der Kapelle sind noch n bissl schneeig. Ansonst 
und der verdammte Nebel hört auch so bei 500 Höhenmetern auf. Dadrüber ist Sommer ;-) weis nicht wie lange das noch so ist aber es sieht genial aus von oben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brödsböd (19. Januar 2010)

Nämlich so:


----------



## murphy-giengen (20. Januar 2010)

Brödsböd schrieb:


> Nämlich so:



daumen hoch


----------



## mightyknuuut (21. Januar 2010)

war heute oben und es war ne ziemliche schlammschlacht.
so circa ab der kapelle liegt kein, oder nurnoch sehr wenig schnee. dummerweise ist der jetzt zu wasser geworden. und auf der strecke geblieben. 

aber die strecke macht alles in allem unglaublich viel spass. wenns sich irgendwie einrichten lässt, helf ich am nächsten bautag mit.


----------



## murphy-giengen (22. Januar 2010)

war ne spaßige schlammschlacht heute , kann ich nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## F.I.N. (23. Januar 2010)

waren heute wieder unterwegs....


erster teil der borderline ist anfangs super zu fahren, dann etwas vereinzelt eis... aber schon viel besser als die tage zuvor. mittelteil ein traum und am ende ziemlich schlammig.... absoolut fahrbar und empfehlenswert.


----------



## Norganic (24. Januar 2010)

war gestern auch oben..... kann f.i.n. nur beispflichten..... strecke iss in einem sehr guten zustand. sodass ich heut grad wieder hochschieben werde..... also wer bock hat.... halb 1 an der langen bank..... lieben gruss 
norganic


----------



## Noctis (24. Januar 2010)

ich hätt da ne generelle Frage: Wer ist hier noch Fasnachtsmuffel und hat in KW7 nichts zu tun?
Bin vom Mo-Mi auf der Flucht...


----------



## deathmetalex (24. Januar 2010)

NARRI!!!
Rät-tätä-rät-tätä
ich werde mich auch im wald verstecken. meld dich wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## Noctis (24. Januar 2010)

roger that ^^


----------



## Oberrieder (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich wäre da auch dabei! ...auch gerne mal Zähringer Loch oder so...

Lg Oberrieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.I.N. (27. Januar 2010)

waren heute wieder oben, war schön und nice zu fahren....
d.h. oben viel schnee, aber kaum eis, somit super kontrolle.
in den anliegern bodenfrost, daher lohnt es sich mit weniger luft vorn zu fahren, man rutsch deutlich weniger (sofern man gern das gewicht nach vorn verlagert)

liebe grüße


----------



## tjaaaaa (1. Februar 2010)

nils lass doch mal wieder mal zum loch gehen wen ich meine kurbel hab


----------



## mightyknuuut (1. Februar 2010)

jemand mal oben gewesen seits wieder geschneit hat?


----------



## Noctis (16. Februar 2010)

Würd gern morgen fahren.
Hat jemand Zeit und Lust so gegen 13 Uhr?


----------



## phreak (16. Februar 2010)

jep werde morgen vermutlich auch fahren gehen, aber erst gegen 14.30 vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## tjaaaaa (16. Februar 2010)

ich war grade da


----------



## Norganic (16. Februar 2010)

sag doch mal kurz wie es auf der borderline ausschaut??? hats noch viel schnee???oder eisplatten?? 
lieben gruss 
norganic


----------



## tjaaaaa (16. Februar 2010)

also wir waren ab der kappele
erste stück viel schnee so das man andauernt irgendwo in ne rille rutscht........
ja dan schnee geht aber zu fahren
die letzten zwei stücke sind richtig geil,so schneematsch einfach geil!
lohnt sich


----------



## Norganic (16. Februar 2010)

cool..... danke für die info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (16. Februar 2010)

war heut auch oben:
ganz oben ists super zum fahren. desto weiter man runter kommt umso rutschiger wirds.

spaß machts überall


----------



## tjaaaaa (16. Februar 2010)

haste rein zufälliger weise
ein litvill 901 mit ner 888 und ein roten lenker?


----------



## Noctis (17. Februar 2010)

heute war es Berg auf an manchen stellen ganz schön hart zu strampeln. Der Schnee ist zum teil feucht und wird richtig zäh.
Auf dem Trail liegt im vor-der-kapelle Stück noch etwas schnee. Die strecke ist sehr gut fahrbar. Im Unteren Teil ist mehr Eis und ein wenig Matsch.
Alles in allem sehr gut zu fahren. Hatte heut auch glück mit dem Regen. punkt 14:35 hats angefangen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. Februar 2010)

waldman schrieb:


> war heut auch oben:
> ganz oben ists super zum fahren. desto weiter man runter kommt umso rutschiger wirds.
> 
> spaß machts überall



Schönwetterfahrer!


----------



## phreak (17. Februar 2010)

komme auch gerade vom breg, kann ich nur bestätigen, ist super zu fahren, teilweise griffig, im unteren teil ist schon mehr erde als schnee, aber immer dann wenn man nicht damit rechnet hauts einen hin, so wie bei mir heute!


----------



## waldman (17. Februar 2010)

tjaaaaa schrieb:


> haste rein zufälliger weise
> ein litvill 901 mit ner 888 und ein roten lenker?



jop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjaaaaa (17. Februar 2010)

dan hab ich dich gesehen 
wir waren die zwei herren an der dreisam (oder auf dem weg)


----------



## waldman (17. Februar 2010)

aja, einer mit shiver dc und einer mit nem hardtail. 
an mehr kann ich mich nich mehr erinnern


----------



## tjaaaaa (17. Februar 2010)

genau die zwei vögel


----------



## skaterpad (18. Februar 2010)

tjaaaaa schrieb:


> genau die zwei vögel



Naja... so ein Vogel bin ich jetzt nicht... obwohl: Ich hau mich auch fast alles mit meinem Hardtail runter 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/123140/ Da sind die Aufnahmen meiner Helmkamera...


----------



## skaterpad (18. Februar 2010)

tjaaaaa schrieb:


> also wir waren ab der kappele
> erste stück viel schnee so das man andauernt irgendwo in ne rille rutscht........
> j



Ja klar... das war top zu fahrn, auch oben  Du hast es bloß nicht geschafft, auf dem platten Schnee-trail zu bleiben und bist in den Rutschigen Tiefschnee... ICH hatte keine Probleme


----------



## tjaaaaa (18. Februar 2010)

och nö der anfang ist geil


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (22. Februar 2010)

ich kann in dem video weder flow noch style erkennen...tut mir schrecklich leid...für die bikes...
trotzdem schön dass motivierte leute am start sind...


----------



## phreak (23. Februar 2010)

salut zusammen, werde heute eine runde am rossi drehen falls sich jemand anschliessen möchte, werde wahrscheinlich gegen 15:45 an der juhe sein


----------



## let_it_rock (25. Februar 2010)

skaterpad schrieb:


> Ja klar... das war top zu fahrn, auch oben  Du hast es bloß nicht geschafft, auf dem platten Schnee-trail zu bleiben und bist in den Rutschigen Tiefschnee... ICH hatte keine Probleme



wen du der bist, der die cam hatte
 dan hats dich auch gelegt also mach nicht auf super fahrer 
sowas hasse ich


----------



## skaterpad (26. Februar 2010)

let_it_rock schrieb:


> wen du der bist, der die cam hatte
> dan hats dich auch gelegt also mach nicht auf super fahrer
> sowas hasse ich



Ja, ich verstehe dich... so was regt mich auch auf... Ich finde es bloß total witzig, das mein lieber Freund tjaaa eine Fahrmethode befolgt, die ihn besonders viel hinfallen lässt...

Wie dem auch sei: Das ist alles nur Freundschaftlich gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjaaaaa (27. Februar 2010)

lol
habt ihr probleme 
pierre da mch nicht den da:  
und let_it_rock ich steh dazu das es mich gelegt hat 
naja im trocken wars gleich viel besser


----------



## let_it_rock (3. März 2010)

tjaaaaa schrieb:


> habt ihr probleme


aber sowas von


----------



## Oberrieder (19. März 2010)

bin heute ab ca. 15.30 auf dem unteren Teil am Rosskopf ab den vielen Anliegern hinter einander...würde mich freuen wenn jemand dazu stoßen würde  

Grüße Oberrieder


----------



## Bommelbike (19. März 2010)

War ein echter Spaß gestern, heute ist bei mir leider keine Zeit.....

Lass es krachen  bis nächste Woche...


----------



## Oberrieder (19. März 2010)

Ok, vllt. ein andermal ...

Grüße


----------



## Oberrieder (21. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, am freitag um ca. 17.00 sind wir zu ca. 10-15nt den Rosskopf runtergefahren. Hatt finde ich total spass gemacht, wie wäre es wenn man solche Gruppenabfahrten im vorraus plant?...zusammen macht es doch viel mehr spass...also finde ich.

Lg Oberrieder


----------



## tjaaaaa (21. März 2010)

nils such dir freunde


----------



## Oberrieder (21. März 2010)

Ach hallo Herr Lema, glaub mir die habe ich


----------



## tjaaaaa (21. März 2010)

sag das deiner lilifee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberrieder (21. März 2010)

Wow. xD nichts gegen lilifee die hat total style, du hast einfach keine Ahnung Amon ...naja kannst du ja nichts für...

Wie schauts aus?...du wärst sicher dabei oder?


----------



## tjaaaaa (21. März 2010)

ja ioch hol mich ein packen "shaun the sheep" aukleper und bep mien gambler und mein helm zu xD
hmm mein gambler ist denke ich am 24 märz fertig
******* ist das mir noch so viele geld schulden und ich das jetzt brauch-.-
sonst wir mein scottì nicht fertig 
aber dan können wir ja mal fahren


----------



## mightyknuuut (23. März 2010)

wenn jemand nen konus von ner maxle 360 findet, darf er/sie sich gerne bei mir melden. ich weiß leider nichtmehr so genau wo ich den verloren hab, ich glaube knapp überhalb vom geländer.

danke nochmal an micha fürs suchen helfen


----------



## Noctis (23. März 2010)

Ich such auf diesem Wege 3 Biker, die wir mit ner kleinen Reportage über Downhill in Freiburg begleiten. Wird eine Open Source Produktion mit 0 Budget im Rahmen unseres Studiums. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere das Projekt "Summary" gesehen?! Ist der/die gleiche Hochschule/Fachbereich.
Wer Bock hat, meldet sich bitte via PM bei mir.

Greets, Luke

PS: Ihr solltet gut drauf sein und ein wenig Biken koennen


----------



## tjaaaaa (23. März 2010)

kanr ad fahren hab aber keins 
mein gambler ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## GlobalPlayer070 (29. März 2010)

Servus,

kann man eigentlich mit nem Hardtail den Rosskopftrail runter fahren? Als ich letztens die ganzen vollgepackten Downhiller gesehen hab dachte da hab ich nichts zu suchen, aber reizen würde es mich schon !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockrider (29. März 2010)

Das ist auch mit einem Hardtail kein Problem, als ich letztes Jahr in Freiburg war kamen einige mit dem Hardtail an mir vorbei gerast Der Rosskopf lohnt sich auf jeden Fall auch mit einem Hardtail!


----------



## waldman (29. März 2010)

GlobalPlayer070 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann man eigentlich mit nem Hardtail den Rosskopftrail runter fahren? Als ich letztens die ganzen vollgepackten Downhiller gesehen hab dachte da hab ich nichts zu suchen, aber reizen würde es mich schon !



ich war am Sonntag mit 4X Hardtail und Streetreifen oben. Hat super Spaß gemacht runter


----------



## CYCLE-DELIGHT (30. März 2010)

@GlobalPlayer,

ist absolut kein stress mit einem Hardtail! Es macht eher wenig sinn da mit einem Downhiller runter zu brettern! Ist ja auch keine Downhillstrecke!


----------



## GlobalPlayer070 (30. März 2010)

alles klar, danke euch!
Werde es dann demnächst ausprobieren! (wo bleibt die Sonne?)


----------



## MO_Thor (30. März 2010)

Die is grade hinter den Wolken verschwunden
ich hab n furchtbar peinliches Anliegen: ich weiß nich, wie ich von Herdern aus aufn Rosskopf komme. Ich bin vor knapp 4 Wochen umgezogen und hab den Rossi quasi vor der Nase liegen. Noch sind die Bikes nich in der Wohnung, aber in absehbarer Zeit kommen die nach.
Es hat nicht zufällig jemand Lust, mir als Fettbemme den Weg rauf zu beschreiben/zeigen?


----------



## Norganic (30. März 2010)

servus 

ja kann ich machen. wohn praktisch bei dir um die ekke. meld dich einfach per pn wenn de deine bikes da hast. dann nehm ich dich mit hoch 
gruss 
norganic


----------



## Karoshi (7. April 2010)

Hi Leutz,
mir ist am Ostersonntag ein Biker mit ner Helmcam ein Streckenabschnitt vom Rosskopf runter hinterher gefahren. Wollte mal fragen ob man sich das auf pinkbike, vimeo oder youtube mal anschauen könnte...

Falls sich jemand angesprochen fühlt - vielleicht kurz ne pn an mich schreiben 

Danke und viel Spaß noch bei dem Wetter =)


----------



## waldman (8. April 2010)

Gestern war ich auf dem Rosskopf und hab gesehn dass im oberen Stück Leute anfangen neben dem mit Steinen gepflasterten Trail zu fahren.
Die Steine sind zum drauf fahren gedacht !
Also fahrt bitte auf den Steinen sonst bekommen wir oben ein ernsthaftes Erosionsproblem.
Ich möchte alle bitten die eine Abkürzung/eine Linie neben den Steinen entdecken diese mit Bäumen, Steinen etc zu versperren.

Wenn ihr jemanden seht der daneben fährt könnt ihr mit ihm anstellen was ihr wollt, hauptsache er machts nicht nochmal


----------



## FaceGrind (8. April 2010)

voll daneben

..kann dem ansgar da nur zustimmen..


----------



## Noctis (9. April 2010)

> Wenn ihr jemanden seht der daneben fährt könnt ihr mit ihm anstellen was  ihr wollt, hauptsache er machts nicht nochmal


Ich bin ja für konstruktive Selbstjustiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberrieder (15. April 2010)

Tag zusammen, 
meines erachtens nach ist der Trail schon wieder stellenweise sehr ausgefahren,
wie schaut es mit Bautag aus?...schon was geplant?

Grüße Oberrider


----------



## waldman (15. April 2010)

bisher ist noch nichts großes geplant.
meiner meinung nach ist die strecke sehr gut über den winter gekommen.
muss mir mal anschauen was man machen müsste.

diesen frühling kommt hoffentlich noch ne brücke über das große matschloch.


----------



## phreak (15. April 2010)

ich finde gerade dass es langsam besser wird, wenn es etwas rough ist.
es ist doch schön wenn es stellenweise nur ein bisschen tricky wird oder? ich meine der trail ist doch keine waldautobahn. ich wäre dafür noch passagen zu haben die ein bisschen schwieriger zu fahren wären  technisch ein bisschen anspruchsvoller was meint ihr?


----------



## Oberrieder (15. April 2010)

Schwerer könnte es ruhig sein, es gibt halt den ein oder anderen Anlieger der ausgefahren ist und ein paar stellen die man machen könnte


----------



## Toni Dark (15. April 2010)

phreak schrieb:


> ich finde gerade dass es langsam besser wird, wenn es etwas rough ist.
> es ist doch schön wenn es stellenweise nur ein bisschen tricky wird oder? ich meine der trail ist doch keine waldautobahn. ich wäre dafür noch passagen zu haben die ein bisschen schwieriger zu fahren wären  technisch ein bisschen anspruchsvoller was meint ihr?



Ist halt ne Gratwanderung, der Trail ist ja dafür gedacht, dass man ihn mit einem Enduro gut befahren kann. Als reine Downhillstrecke für Downhillbikes wars damals eigentlich nicht gedacht.


----------



## waldman (15. April 2010)

genau so isses.
schwerer wie das stück ganz oben darfs auf keinen fall werden.
soll ja für viele fahrbar sein


----------



## Oberrieder (16. April 2010)

Wobei, auf dem Stück zwischen dem Großen Platz nach dem obersten Stück und der Kapelle könnte man die Strecke etwas umbauen bzw. etwas anspruchsvoller gestalten.


----------



## pisskopp (16. April 2010)

hört einfach auf zu bremsen, in den Anliegern


----------



## waldman (16. April 2010)

@pisskopp: richtige einstellung 

@oberrieder:
Vom großen Platz bis zum Matschloch fahren wir auf einem Schwarzwaldvereinswanderweg da können wir nichts verändern. Die langen Kurven zwischen Brücke und Kapelle sollten am Ende mal minimal umgelegt werden (die letzte Kurve wandert immer näher an den Baum ran).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eckbert (19. April 2010)

Wanderer auf der Borderline - kann auch mal sehr nett sein...

Ich bin kürzlich einer jungen Familie im steilsten Stück oben begegnet. Die sind, als sie mich bemekt haben, gleich auf die Seite in den Wald. Als ich (natürlich mit stark reduziertem Tempo) vorbei gefahren bin, hat sich Papa ertmal entschuldigt, etwa mit den Worten "Entschuldigung, aber der Junge wollte unbedingt mal gucken, wie Ihr da runter fahrt!". Habe dann natürlich gleich wieder alles gegeben, so viel Interesse musste belohnt werden...


----------



## Toni Dark (23. April 2010)

Servus zusammen, 

ich komm gerade von ne Rosskopf Runde zurück. Dabei wurde ich auf einem gesperrten Waldweg von einem Renault Clio überholt mit Downhillern drinnen, die offensichtlich die Borderline geshuttelt haben. Bitte lasst das in Zukunft doch bleiben. Wenn der Förster das rausbekommt ist die Strecke schneller weg wie ihr kucken könnt.

Wenn man viele Abfahrten an einem Tag mit dem Downhiller machen wollt, dann geht einfach nach Todtnau. Die Borderline ist mit nem Downhiller ja beinahe langweilig.


----------



## Bikeshop-Freiburg (23. April 2010)

man welcher depp kommt auf die Idee mitm Auto aufn Rossi zu fahren?


----------



## Toni Dark (23. April 2010)

Tja, zum Glück hab ich mir die Nummer gemerkt. 

Mal davon abgesehen gibt es noch ein anderes Problem: Müll!!! An den Stellen, an denen sich im unteren Bereich immer die Downhiller ein bisschen stauen (an den Wegkreuzungen!) liegen einige leere Flaschen im Gebüsch. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das Zufall ist und das nicht irgendein Biker hier seine Trinkflaschen in den Wald schmeisst. So kurzsichtig kann man ja kaum sein.


----------



## Norganic (24. April 2010)

ma ganz ehrlich wenn ich da jemand mit bike im auto sehen würd dann würd ich den grad mal anzeigen. das ist ja wohl net wahr. wie kann man so bescheuert sein. unglaublich. ischresch misch grad uff wie seuche. da hat man mal so ne coole strekke und dann kommen solche vollpfosten unn machen mit solchen aktionen alles wieder kaputt


----------



## Noctis (24. April 2010)

wtf...?!? Was geht denn da?
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie euch das geht, aber ich erlebe es immer mehr, dass z.B. in meinem Studium/Wohnheim mehr und mehr Vollpfosten unterwegs sind. Ein Hakenkreuz im Aufzug war dabei der Höhepunkt. Was isn das für ne Generation? Ein wenig gebildet sollten doch Studenten sein, oder?

Aber mal btt: wie siehts mit Bautag aus? Wurde ja schon oben angesprochen. Hast da was gesehen @ Ansgar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opossumjaeger (24. April 2010)

ich hab heute zwischen kapelle und jugenherberge meinen radcomputer verloren. ich mach mir zwar wenig hoffnung, aber wollte doch jemand das teil gefunden haben. wär ich über ne pn sehr dankbar. es war ein sigma bc2006h


----------



## juh (24. April 2010)

Toni Dark schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei wurde ich auf einem gesperrten Waldweg von einem Renault Clio überholt mit Downhillern drinnen



Das ist der Renner! Isses möglich, unten die Schranke dauerhaft zuzumachen?
Auch ich habe in letzter Zeit verstärkt das Gefühl, dass da eine Menge Helden unterwegs sind - die Geschichte mit dem Müll wurde ja schon angesprochen. Unschöne ist auch, dass manche Fahrer auf der Borderline scheinbar der Meinung sind, Anlieger umgestalten zu müssen (ich meine keine Bremswellen o.ä.). In einem der letzten Anlieger vor "Geländer"/letzten Stück wurde vor einiger Zeit offensichtlich eine Abstützung rausgerissen - und jetzt erodierts. 
Sowas ist ziemlich ungut, wenns ohne Absprache passiert. An dieser Stelle kann ich sogar den Grund verstehen, weswegen die Abstützung rausgenommen wurde (da stand am Ende des Anliegers ein Ast in die Spur, allerdings weit von der Ideallinie entfernt). Dafür gibts aber doch unter anderem diesen Thread. Und Ansgar kümmert sich ziemlich gut um die Strecke - und hat genug Weitblick.

Also: Nehmt Euren Müll mit. Verändert nicht eigenmächtig aktiv die Strecke. Schiebt oder tretet selber hoch. Fahrt sinvolle Linien.  Fahrt angemessenes Tempo, insbesondere in den Stücken vor der Kapelle sind einfach oft Wanderer. Und die dürfen da genauso hin wie wir. Auch nach den Bremsschikanen macht es Sinn, so auf die Forstwege zu fahren, dass man tatsächlich schnell anhalten kann. 

Ich finds schade, dass solche SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICHKEITEN wirklich regelmäßig ausgesprochen werden müssen. Die Borderline ist (ich finds ja selber schade) keine Downhillstrecke. Sie ist außerdem nur GEDULDET, es gibt da keinen "Rechtsanspruch", so nach dem Motto "reine Fahrradstrecke". Wenn ein Fahrradfahrer grobe ******** baut - sei es das umfahren von Spaziergängern oder - ich kanns mir leider wirklich vorstellen - dass es zu einem Streit mit irgendjemandem, der "zu Unrecht" auf der Strecke ist, kommt, ist diese Duldung dann ziemlich schnell passé. Das sollte keiner wollen, der die Borderline regelmäßig nutzt.

In diesem Sine: Hirn an und habt Spaß. Und ich schalt den Zeigefingermodus wieder aus...


----------



## marc (25. April 2010)

Bei dem Bekanntheitsgrad einer "geduldeten Strecke" in der Regio die dazu noch wirklich klasse ist, war das eine Frage der Zeit bist "Pfosten-Alarm" ist. Hoffentlich legt sich das wieder. 

Haut rein!!! 
Gruß Marc


----------



## waldman (25. April 2010)

der nächste bautag ist schon in der planung.
ein termin steht aber leider noch nicht fest, und allzu viel gibt es wohl auch nicht zu tun. oder seid ihr anderer meinung, dann wünsche bitte hier posten. 
wenn ich dann mitm förster das nächste mal rede werd ich das problem mal ansprechen. solltet ihr leute shutteln sehen freut sich der förster aber sicher über das kennzeichen, inkl uhrzeit datum etc... 
kostet glaub ich 100 Euro oder so, schon nich so billig für eine abfahrt.


----------



## phreak (26. April 2010)

heute um 19.30 war ich auf dem trail, nach dem wald tret-push-stück, in den bremsschikanen lagen dicke holz stämme, ebenfalls beim eingang in den trail ab dem geländer, im anlieger lag ein dicker stein, also so ein 10 kilo stein.
also augen offen halten denn noch immer scheinen uns die wanderer nicht positiv gesinnt zu sein. @ waldmann, vielleicht sollte es noch mal einen kleinen bericht über den trail und seiner rechtmässigkeit, in der lokalen presse geben, damit auch die wanderer davon erfahren, die von sich denken sie lägen im recht mit ihren aktionen.

good ride


----------



## kingofdirt (27. April 2010)

wir brauchenauch einfach mal ein paar Schilder, oder infotafeln. die wanderer wissen ja oft gar nicht was das ist.


----------



## phreak (27. April 2010)

ja genau das habe ich vergessen zu sagen, ich fände es gut wenn wir infotafeln anbringen würden, mit allgemeinen informationen, aber auch darauf aufmerksam machen dass es für die fussgänger gefährlich sein kann wenn sie sich auf die den bikern vorbehaltenen stücken bewegen
tafeln also:
1. am eingang des trails, also ganz oben
2. unten an der juhe wo der trail endet, denn auch hier sind oft jugendliche  im steilstück unterwegs


----------



## mightyknuuut (27. April 2010)

soweit ich weiß gabs die idee mit den schildern schon sehr oft, und wenn ich mich richtig dran erinnern kann, ist das von seiten des forstes nicht erwünscht.

ich bin eh der meinung, dass man so fahren sollte, dass man im sichtbereich anhalten kann. da kann ja sonst was auf der strecke liegen...


----------



## tjaaaaa (27. April 2010)

hier gehts ab


----------



## phreak (27. April 2010)

damit bin ich einverstanden, aber im ersten steileren oberen stück z.b. ist die strecke eben nicht einsichtlich, weil es verblockt ist, und weil dort büsche die sicht versperren. mir ist es schon mehrmals passiert dass dort ganze familien mir entgegen kommen, und wo sie im letzten augenblick zur seite springen. ich kann da nicht so schnell halten. ausserdem möchte ich es auch mal rollen lassen (gerade in den passagen in denen die wanderer nicht den trail mit uns teilen müssen) und nicht darauf warten dass der nächste aus dem gebüsch springt. deshalb wäre ich dafür, auch wenn der förster mal seine bedenken geäussert hatte, dass er nochmals darauf angesprochen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (27. April 2010)

hab für den nächsten Bautag mal den 22.5. angedacht.

Wenn ich dann mitm Förster rede werd ich ihn nochmal drauf ansprechen.
DIN A4 große Schilder an ein paar Kreuzungen von Trail und Wanderweg würden denk ich schon reichen.

So, jetzt möchte ich aber noch ein paar Bauvorschläge hören! 

hier meine:
-Brücke über das große Matschloch (momentan nicht wichtig, aber spätestens nach einem Tag Regen siehts da wieder aus wie sau)

-evtl ganz oben noch ein paar Löcher mit Steinen auspflastern (eher unwichtig)

-unten den ein oder anderen Anlieger ausbessern und das ein oder andere Loch auffüllen


Stellt sich dann noch die Frage ob man irgendwo die Strecke umlegen soll, dass es wieder interessanter wird. (z.b.: ganz unten nachdem man den letzten Weg gekreuzt hat)


----------



## phreak (27. April 2010)

fänds gut wenn es zwischen dem tret-push-waldstück und den bremschickanen, auf der rechten seite noch mal durch den wald könnte, das geradeaus fahren lohnt sich nicht so wirklich


----------



## waldman (27. April 2010)

sehr gute idee


----------



## Noctis (28. April 2010)

- Die schon mal angesprochene Betonröhre(n), damit die förster nicht wieder den graben ausbuddeln.

PS: ich mag das Matschloch


----------



## Bommelbike (29. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

an der angesprochenen Stelle die Strecke rechts in den Wald zu verlegen finde ich gut. Was haltet ihr von einer doppel S-Kurven die man wahlweise ausfahren oder abgekürzt über den  Anlieger Springen kann. Oder nem Waschbrett in den ersten Metern wo es noch etwas flacher ist. Auch denkbar (falls der Förster mitspielt) ein kurzes Stück mit parallel geführten Lines so dass man sich battlen kann.   

Ne Brücke über Matschloch finde ich ebenfalls gut!!! Meine Idee währe es die Brücke möglichst flach zu halten und mit einer Welle
(Rampe) über den Baumstamm zu führen. So dass man diese ebenfalls mit Speed Springen oder langsam fahren kann.

Die Ideen zielen darauf ab die Stellen so zu gestallten das auch Anfänger/Jedermann die Stellen gefahrlos passieren können

Betonröhren, Yäh. Besonders am Wegsprung, gehe gleich mal rüber zum Bauhof und Frage ob Sie uns Unterstützen können. Dort liegen 
auch große Kunststoffrohre, vielleicht geht da was. 

@Waldmann: Bin bis zum 11 Mai in Urlaub und würde mich danach bemühen den Pickup noch mal zu bekommen, melde mich tel. 

Gruß, Markus


----------



## phlex (30. April 2010)

Hi,

letzte Woche Sonntag (25.4.) hab ich im unteren Teil vom Trail 2 nette Jungs getroffen die nen paar Fotos geschossen haben. Der Fahrer hatte nen weißes Fusion Whiplash und der Fotopraph hieß glaub ich Paul.
Paul hat auch 2 Fotos von mir (weißes Trek Scratch, rotes Trikot) geschossen und wollte sie mir zuschicken. 
Falls du das ließt ?Paul?, hast die Fotos schon rausgeschickt und evtl. ne falsche email-Adresse verwendet? Falls ja schreib mir mal ne PM.

Was den Bautag angeht bin ich höchstwarscheinlich dabei. Bin im Oktober 2009 zugezogen und will jetzte auch nen bisschen was zur Wartung des echt geilen Trails beitragen. 
Werkzeug hab ich keins, hab allerdings nen Motorsägenschein + persönliche Schutzausrüstung, wenn also ne Motorsäge vorhanden is könnt ich das was machen, wenns erforderlich ist.


----------



## Noctis (30. April 2010)

achso, und wie immer:
Die Barrieren an den WegÃ¼bergÃ¤ngen. Vll kÃ¶nnte man sich da irgendwas bestÃ¤ndigeres ausdenken. (Unter beachtung des Sicherheitsaspekts!)

â¬: So, 22. Gebucht. Bin dabei.
Mitbringen kann ich ne Motorsge (glaub 260er Stihl) Was wird noch gebraucht?


----------



## waldman (30. April 2010)

Motorsäge ist super.
Eine Motorsense/Freischneider ist noch ganz wichtig für das Stück das wir umlegen wollen. Da ist alles voll mit Brombeeren... 

Sonst wie immer Rechen, Schaufel, Spaten, Spitzhacke.

Eimer oder Schubkarre wär noch gut um Erde zu transportieren.

Ich hab Schubkarre, Rechen, mehrere Schaufeln, Spaten, Spitzhacke, Axt, Hacke...


----------



## Tobiwan (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo Waldmann,
ein paar Hinweisschilder am Eingang und am Ende der Strecke wären sicherlich hilfreich um Konflikte zu entschärfen bzw um andere darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass GERADE hier auch MTB´ler unterwegs sind. Auch an dem Stück, wo sich die Strecke mit dem Waldweg kreuzt und man danach, sollte man es laufen lassen, in den nächsten Streckenabschnitt fährt/springt wäre super. Ich bin aus dem Alter schon raus, aber es gibt sicherlich einige Jüngere, die dieses Stück mit nur etwas verringertem Speed nehmen. Nach der bisherigen Zeit mehr oder weniger komplikationsloser Koexistinz mit und neben Wanderern würde das die Sicherheit erhöhen - und ich denke hier eher an die Wanderer, von denen ich auch einer, zumindest ab und zu, bin.
Ansonsten nochmal Danke für deinen Einsatz - die Stecke ist ein tolles Stück MTB das hier in Freiburg lebt! Danke auch an den Forstbeamten, der mit seiner Handlungsweise Weitsicht bewiesen hat.
Gruss
Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerkekz (2. Mai 2010)

bin auch wieder dabei 
man sieht sich 
Jan


----------



## Oberrieder (3. Mai 2010)

Wie immer auch am Start!

Ps: Grillen wir wieder bei schönem Wetter?


----------



## Noctis (3. Mai 2010)

paella wär mir auch recht


----------



## Bikeshop-Freiburg (4. Mai 2010)

Achtung im unteren Teil der Borderline wird Holz gemacht! Ein Teil ist komplett gesperrt. Es liegt hier und da auch zeugs auf der Strecke, passt auf!

Vor allem seid nett zu den Waldarbeitern, sonst fahren die beim Holzmachen über jeden Anlieger extra drüber


----------



## FaceGrind (4. Mai 2010)

cool!vielleicht schaff ichs ja auch am 22. 
wäre dann mit motorsäge am start.gäbe es denn wieder tolles robinienholz für die brücke?


----------



## waldman (4. Mai 2010)

cool basti. profis sind immer wichtig bei der arbeit. 

obs rubinie oder was anderes gibt wird sich noch klären.
ich könnte auch mit douglasie leben wenn ich an die ganzen abgebrochenen holzbohrer denke...

ob paella oder grillen auch: kommt auf die sponsoren an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (4. Mai 2010)

wow mit douglasie könnte ich auch leben. käme dann kurz nach kanadischem zedernholz


----------



## waldman (9. Mai 2010)

war grad auf der borderline und muss sagen wir haben auf jeden fall genug zu tun. in dem stück nach der holzbarriere wird gerade massiv holz gemacht. es wurde bisher auf die strecke sehr gut rücksicht genommen aber bissel in mitleidenschaft gezogen ist sie schon.
also da müssen wir auf jeden fall nochmal rein.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Mai 2010)

Hi Locals,
sagt mal, würdet ihr auch mal 3 Aliens aus Hessen 
auf diesen tollen Trail mitnehmen?
Wir sind ab Donnerstag dieser Woche in der Nähe von Todtnau untergekommen. Das Wetter scheint ja alles andere als gut zu sein / zu werden.
Falls Ihr an Christi Himmelfahrt oder Freitag oder Samstag fahrt und - wie gesagt uns einladet - würden wir uns gerne mal das gute Stück antun.

Wir sind auf LV901, Torque und Nicolai unterwegs. 
Bei Machbarkeit biite eine PN an mich zwecks Tel./Verabredung.

Gegenbesuche immer gerne willkommen. Unsere letzten Gäste von der Alb waren jedenfalls von unserem Heimrevier recht angetan.

Grusz in den nassen Süden, der Kombinatschef


----------



## onlyforchicks (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
passt jetzt zwar nicht wirklich in die Diskussion. Aber ich war am Wochenende beim Tälercup in Witttnau und hab die Gelegenheit genutzt, eure Boarderline mal anzuschauen. 

Respekt, Respekt, was ihr da in den Wald gezaubert habt. Super Strecke. Ich war zwar nur mit dem Hardtail unterwegs, und bin auch nicht von ganz oben gestartet, aber es hat trotzdem Laune gemacht..
Meine beiden Jungs (7 und 9 Jahre alt) waren auch begeistert. 

Saugut, dass sowas geht. Das Teil als Abschluss auf der Hausstrecke, das wärs doch.

Deshalb nochmals allen Machern und allen Verantwortlichen ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Mühen und das Anlegen der Strecke.

Gruss aus den saarländischen Wäldern


----------



## Mudge (14. Mai 2010)

Servus! Was machen die Holzarbeiten?


----------



## Noctis (16. Mai 2010)

am 22.?


----------



## Felix_2302 (16. Mai 2010)

Abend zusammen!

Wollte mal fragen ob irgendjemand mal Lust hätte, mich auf den Rosskopf mitzunehmen, da ich alleine von Offenburg mit der Bahn komme und gerne mal mit nem Local auf den Trail würde...

Hätte vom 23.5-6.6 keine Schule und daher eigentlich auch immer Zeit...

Gruß,
Felix


----------



## Oberrieder (17. Mai 2010)

22.5 klappt? 
Treffpunkt Jugendherberge?
Uhrzeit? 
Wer kommt? 
was machen wir genau?

Grüße Oberrieder


----------



## Noctis (17. Mai 2010)

wenn ich das obige richtig zusammenfassen kann und mich an die letzten Male erinner, ich zudem noch für ein paar andere sprechen darf:
22.5 klappt!
ja (wie jedes Jahr)
9 (wie jedes Jahr)
min 10
Das Stück nach der holzbarriere fixen und evl ne Brücke bauen


----------



## waldman (17. Mai 2010)

ich schreib das alles noch rechtzeitig hier rein.
erstmal muss ich morgen mit dem förster telefonieren ob das so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe alles geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (20. Mai 2010)

Sorry für die Verspätung, hier die Infos:

Wir treffen uns um *9:30 an der Juhe*.

Wir werden das Tretstück umlegen, das Stück nach der Kapelle herrichten und im unteren Teil Löcher stopfen. Haben wir danach noch Zeit gibt es noch eine Kleinigkeit vor der Kapelle zu machen.
Die Brücke ist erstmal vom Tisch weil an der Stelle leider zu oft der Forst mit Traktor etc durch muss.

Die Grillparty am Abend findet diesmal bei den BMXern aufm Dirtpark statt. Die haben am Wochenende nämlich Bikejam und Samstag Abend ist da großer Dirtcontest. Grillen ist natürlich wieder gesponsort.

Sponsoren sind dieses Mal:* Radikal, Denk-Engineering, Bäckerei Lienhart*

Bitte nochmal alle antworten die auf jeden Fall kommen.


----------



## Bommelbike (20. Mai 2010)

Moin, bin dabei

Gruß, Markus


----------



## kingofdirt (20. Mai 2010)

Ich bin diesmal leider nicht dabei, muss für Trickstuff auf ne Messe.

Haut rein Jungs und Mädels, ich schau mir dann alles nächste Woche an


----------



## Noctis (20. Mai 2010)

<<dabei


----------



## mightyknuuut (20. Mai 2010)

ich hab freitag auf samstag nachtschicht, würde danach dann aber mithelfen. keine ahnung, wieviel uhr das dann sein wird. irgendwann gegen mittag halt, wenn ich halbwegs ausgeschlafen bin.

zwei dinge noch:
1) bei jedem wetter?
2) hab keinerlei werkzeug, steht da was zur verfügung?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (20. Mai 2010)

bis mittags bin ich dabei


----------



## FaceGrind (20. Mai 2010)

bin da.hat jemand den durchblick, was an werkzeug vorhanden ist?
wenn jemand ne motorsäge mitbringt, bitte an helm und schutzkleidung denken.


----------



## waldman (20. Mai 2010)

werkzeug wär super wenn jeder noch für sich was mitbringt.
rechen sind vor allem immer wichtig.

eine motorsense haben wir jetzt nicht. bekommen aber vom forst drei waldsensen, mit denen gehts auch super vorwärts durchs gestrüpp 


falls jemand noch bikende Kollegen hat die nich ins Forum schauen, denen auch bescheid sagen.


----------



## Killerkekz (20. Mai 2010)

bin dabei. Kann aber leider kein Werkzeug mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (20. Mai 2010)

Motorsäge kann ich mitbringen. Jedoch kein visir/helm und ne Hose

Schaufel hab ich leider keine mehr


----------



## blackleaf (21. Mai 2010)

auch dabei, hab aber leider null werkzeug...


----------



## kNiRpS (21. Mai 2010)

kurze frage: heißt das also, dass die borderline morgen nicht befahrbar ist? wollte nur schon planen, weil am we n paar leutz zu besuch kommen. dann würden wir am samstag die borderline auslassen.


----------



## FaceGrind (21. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> kurze frage: heißt das also, dass die borderline morgen nicht befahrbar ist? wollte nur schon planen, weil am we n paar leutz zu besuch kommen. dann würden wir am samstag die borderline auslassen.



ist vielleicht besser, am samstag aufs fahren zu verzichten.


----------



## Oberrieder (21. Mai 2010)

Joah! also ich bin auch wie immer dabei, da ich aber nicht zuhause bin und mit dem Downhiller von Gundelfingen komme wollte ich fragen ob es noch Werkzeug gibt und vllt. die möglichkeit besteht mein Rad irgentwie mit nach oben zu nehmen...ansonsten würde ich halt hoch radeln. Somit würde ich mich auch gleichzeitig als Crashtest Dummy zur verfügung stellen 

Grüße Oberrieder

Ps: Bin heute auf´m Trail zwischen Parkplatz und Anlieger Einstieg (das Stück über dem Geländer) und das ganze zwischen 4 und 7-8


----------



## waldman (21. Mai 2010)

wenn der ein oder andere kein werkzeug mitbringen kann passt das schon.
Ich hab so langsam doch mehrere Sachen...
nur jeder der die möglichkeit hat ne schaufel etc mitzubringen soll das tun.
ohne arbeit, kein bier !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyknuuut (22. Mai 2010)

sorry, habs nichtmehr gepackt. grad erst aufgewacht...


----------



## Noctis (24. Mai 2010)

so jungs, toll wars. Leider konnt ich nicht mitgrillen. Nächstes mal!
Ich wär übrigens dafür ein Schild aufzustellen mit: "Steffan Raab Gedächtnis-Hügel"


----------



## Mudge (25. Mai 2010)

Geiler Job, jetzt "erfrischen" einen die Matschpfützen wenigstens nicht mehr


----------



## velo rouge (25. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir ein dreifaches 
Leider wohne ich nicht mehr in Freiburg,sonst wäre ich am Samstag auch dabei gewesen, allerdings habe ich es mir gestern nicht nehmen lassen, nen kleinen Abstecher zur ehemaligen Haus- und Hofstrecke zu machen.
Es war das reinste Vergnügen


----------



## FaceGrind (25. Mai 2010)

dem kann ich nur beipflichten!hab wegen dem dauergrinsen jetzt braune zähne.allerdings sind die meisten gestern am neuen stück vorbeigerauscht..muss sich wohl noch etablieren.geil auch die anlieger kurz nach der kapelle.
ridski stell mal die fotis rein!


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (25. Mai 2010)

will Bilder sehen!


----------



## Mudge (25. Mai 2010)

FaceGrind schrieb:


> dem kann ich nur beipflichten!hab wegen dem dauergrinsen jetzt braune zähne.allerdings sind die meisten gestern am neuen stück vorbeigerauscht..muss sich wohl noch etablieren.geil auch die anlieger kurz nach der kapelle.
> ridski stell mal die fotis rein!


 
Da gings also doch weiter, hab nur ne neue Schneise im Dickicht gesehn und mir nix weiter dabei gedacht  Was habt ihr da noch hingebaut?


----------



## Bigfoot13 (25. Mai 2010)

super gebuddelt habt ihr im zwischenteil. fährt sich super und macht echt spass!!!


----------



## velo rouge (25. Mai 2010)

Ups............da bin ich wohl im Eifer des Gefechts auch dran vorbei gefahren.................Mist!! naja, hat trotzdem Spass gemacht!


----------



## waldman (26. Mai 2010)

hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Bautag:




















und eines der vielen Ergebnisse:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (26. Mai 2010)

geile frisur herr waldmann


----------



## waldman (26. Mai 2010)

merci, frisurbruder


----------



## mightyknuuut (27. Mai 2010)

Vorhin ausprobiert und genossen. Beinahe wäre ich auch am neuen Stück vorbei gefahren, habs aber noch rechtzeitig gesehen. Ist der Boden dort von Natur aus sehr weich/locker oder wurde da zuviel gebremst? 

Sehr schön ists geworden!


----------



## FaceGrind (27. Mai 2010)

ist von natur aus so.war auch z.b im stück davor, oder weiter unten nach dem nächsten forstweg so.ist natürlich super zu fahren,wird aber mit der zeit zunehmend härter und auch schneller werden.
ein weiterer vorteil: anlieger entwickeln sich von selbst dort, wo sie benötigt werden.
viel spaß weiterhin


----------



## juh (27. Mai 2010)

FaceGrind schrieb:
			
		

> ...wird aber mit der zeit zunehmend härter



leider...


----------



## wanderer1219 (31. Mai 2010)

Gratulation an alle Schaufler, ich bin vorhin gefahren. Das neue Stück und die renovierten Anlieger sind einfach ein Traum.

DANKE DANKE DANKE


----------



## Noctis (1. Juni 2010)

So die Herren und Damen

Donnerstag gegen 8 Uhr würde ich gerne an der Jugendherberge anfangen zu organisieren um gegen 9:30 oben zu drehen.
Wer mitmachen möchte: ich benötige 3 gute Fahrer.

Drehplan gibts via eMail.

Würd mich freuen, wenn sich 3 finden.

Greets, Luke


----------



## Noctis (12. Juni 2010)

morgen wer am Start?


----------



## Black_kite (12. Juni 2010)

Hi @all. 

Ist eine prima Sache, wenn das Forstamt bzw. der Förster am gleichen Strang wie die Bikerfraktion zieht.  Glückwunsch!

Mich würde interessieren, wie lange der Uphill von der Jugendherberge auf den Rosskopf in etwa dauert (bin recht fit), da ich gegen Ende nächster Woche in Freiburg sein werde und gerne die BL mal fahren möchte. 

Vielleicht kann mich (uns) der ein- oder andere Local ja etwas einweihen. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juh (12. Juni 2010)

gibt verschiedene uphillvarianten. von der jugendherberge aus brauche ich - je nach tagesform - zwischen 40 und 50 minuten bis hoch.


----------



## Black_kite (12. Juni 2010)

juh schrieb:


> gibt verschiedene uphillvarianten. von der jugendherberge aus brauche ich - je nach tagesform - zwischen 40 und 50 minuten bis hoch.



Danke für die schnelle Info! 

Gruß Sven


----------



## waldman (13. Juni 2010)

wenn ihr in freiburg seit und gern trails bergauf fahrt dann fahrt über den schlossberg hoch. das ist der kamm der vom rosskopf in die freiburger altstadt führt. 

viel spaß auf der borderline 

von freiburg altstadt solltet ihr in gut einer stunde oben sein (um die 45 minuten sind mit nem freerider drin, wenn man zügig fährt  )


----------



## Noctis (14. Juni 2010)

oder noch besser: gegenüber dem Schwabentor beim antiquitätenladen die schmale gasse gerade aus. Da gehts auch zackig hoch


----------



## Freecastle (14. Juni 2010)

Noctis schrieb:


> oder noch besser: gegenüber dem Schwabentor beim antiquitätenladen die schmale gasse gerade aus. Da gehts auch zackig hoch



Also den Tip hättest du der Brisanz halber um diesen Weg besser mal für dich behalten.


----------



## Noctis (14. Juni 2010)

Sorry - wusste nicht, dass da ne Brisanz besteht, wenn auch MTB Kurse da rufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black_kite (14. Juni 2010)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Also den Tip hättest du der Brisanz halber um diesen Weg besser mal für dich behalten.



Danke nochmal, jetzt kann ich zumindest zeitlich besser planen. 
Falls das Thema "Schwabentor" zu brisant sein sollte, dann lasse ich 
diese Variante einfach aus. 

Man will ja nicht noch zusätzlich Feuer schüren, 
wenn es dort Probleme gibt.

Gruß


----------



## Noctis (16. Juni 2010)

am Dienstag den 22.6. läuft der Clip über den Trail auf www.glftv.de

Greets


----------



## NextTime (26. Juni 2010)

Moin moin zusammen,

ich wollte über diesen Weg Hallo sagen. 

Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal ein Bike genehmigt das ein bissel mehr hat als ein 80er Federweg. Daher werd ich mich wohl auch mal im Freeriden versuchen. Mit nem Hard-Tail stößt man da ja schnell an seine Grenzen 

Ich werd es mir natürlich auch nicht entgehen lassen, dabei zu Helfen die Strecke ordentlich zu halten, und bin bei den nächsten Streckenausbau Aktionen gerne dabei. Vorausgesetzt ich brech mir nicht kleich nen Bein oder sonst was 

Also wenn ihr mal jemanden auf der Strecke trefft, der ständig den Boden mit seinem Hinterteil putzt, nicht wundern, das könnte dann ich sein 


Viele Grüße

Next


----------



## waldman (27. Juni 2010)

Top, so muss es sein. Weg mit dem Sissi-rad und hin zum Bergabfahren ! 

Und dass du schon ankündigst zu helfen ist ohne Frage auch super. 



NextTime schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte über diesen Weg Hallo sagen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Noctis (27. Juni 2010)




----------



## Black_kite (29. Juni 2010)

Nettes Video über die Borderline! 

Leider konnte ich doch nicht nach Freiburg kommen, 
da mein "Huf" mir immer noch Probleme macht. 

Aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben, 
gebe dann auch gerne eine Rückmeldung zum Trail. 

Schaut aber SEHR GUT aus! 
Respekt. 

Ciao Sven


----------



## nobs (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
schaut wieder super aus,
muß unbedingt mal wieder in die Borderline zum testen
Gruß


----------



## Karoshi (11. Juli 2010)

als ich heute Morgen die Boarderline runter gefahren bin war im unteren Teil, kurz oberhalb des letzten großen Holzfellerquerwegs so ne rot-weiße Bauarbeiter Absperrung quer über die Trail gespannt...

Wenn man da so angesaust kommt ist das nicht sooo witzig. Hat das irgendein tieferen Sinn? - Waldarbeiter waren weit und breit nicht zu sehen oder zu hören. Mußte eigentlich spontan an ein Wandererattentat denken und war froh das es kein Draht war, aber naja.. war nur der allererste Gedanke.. Vielleicht hat das was mit der Menschenansammlung am Grillplatz unten zu tun...?


----------



## Bikeshop-Freiburg (11. Juli 2010)

heute ist das Freiburger Rennen zum Schwarzwälder Täler Cup, daher die Leute an der Juhe. Allerdings sollen die nicht auf der Borderline fahren oder diese behindern....


----------



## waldman (11. Juli 2010)

die strecke vom tälercup hat die borderline ein zwei mal gekreuzt.
das rennen war aber nicht auf dem trail.

was mich viel mehr stört ist dass irgendwelche leute immer mal wieder die stufen in dem neuen stück nach dem alten tretstück rausreissen.
wenn ihr jemanden dabei erwischt, bitte schlagen und ihn als neue größere stufe einbauen! 
Vielleicht dürfen wir auf diese art auch sprünge bauen... ist ja in dem sinn keine erdbewegung 

und dann bitte an der Kapelle aussenrum fahren: da wurden extra baumstämme hingelegt dass die mountainbiker nicht den alten omis über den rosenkranz fahren. also bitte respektieren und rundrum fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brödsböd (11. Juli 2010)

jo, waren heute auch draussen... wer macht denn sowas??


----------



## Noctis (12. Juli 2010)

vollpfosten? [wat n wortwitz]

wie wärs mit der bewährte Methode der Selbstschussanlage?


----------



## waldman (12. Juli 2010)

auf der brücke vor der kapelle ist ein brett locker. da ein bisschen aufpassen. wird demnächst gefixt.


----------



## FaceGrind (12. Juli 2010)

stufen rausreißen!
wers nicht verträgt, der soll beim tretstück geradeaus fahren..


----------



## JuergenM. (15. Juli 2010)

Das liest sich ja prima  Wie es der Zufall so will bin ich dieses Wochenende in Emmendingen und würde gerne ne Runde drehen. Da könnte, natürlich für jemanden der sich auskennt, eine kleine Ausfahrt mit Abschluss Borderline nicht schaden.

Würde sich jemand Opfern?! Im Gegenzug würde ich dann auch den Guide für die Isartrails oder in den Alpen machen. München ist ja immer ne Reise wert!


----------



## kNiRpS (15. Juli 2010)

aufpassen nach der kapelle...nach dem tretstück liegt n baum im weg. (weiß nicht genau wie lange schon)is zwar schon zur hälfte abgesägt, aber wenn man da mit gut speed runterkommt, könnte es eng werden


----------



## juh (15. Juli 2010)

der baum is schon umfahrbar (das ist der, unter dem man bisher durchfahren musste, der sturm hat den dann auf den boden geworfen). trotz tatkraft dreier unglaublich starker typen, ließ der sich halt nicht besser ausm weg räumen


----------



## kNiRpS (18. Juli 2010)

wollte mal fragen, ob von den fahrern hier momentan jemand mit Muddy Marys auf der Bordeline unterwegs ist.
hab die momentan drauf in Gooey Glue mischung und hab recht wenig grip. jetzt bin ich mir aber nich so ganz sicher, ob's an meiner (mangelnden) fahrtechnik oder einfach nur am falschen reifen liegt


----------



## Brödsböd (18. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch mit Muddy Marys unterwegs.
Probiers mal mit weniger Luftdruck wenns so trocken ist. Dann sind die eigentlich tiptop!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (19. Juli 2010)

okay, danke dir, werds diese woche mal ausprobieren 

leider hab ich keinen dunst wieviel druck ich gerade fahre (handpumpe) aber ich probiers mal mit weniger


----------



## phreak (19. Juli 2010)

an alle trailnutzer: gestern bin ich auf dem trail unterwegs gewesen und habe an mehreren stellen leere flaschen und energy drink dosen gesehen. die flaschen können nur von uns radfahrern liegen gelassen sein denn sie befinden sich an stellen an denen man gerne hält um wieder hochzuschieben, oder neu zu starten. ich möchte an ALLE appellieren jede form von müll wieder mitzunehmen, denn es gibt niemanden der hier freiwillig den müll anderer mitnimmt! auch ist es natürlich nicht gerade für das image der biker zuträglich wenn entlang des trails sich der müll häuft! also trinkflaschen sind voll ok aber auch wieder mit runternehmen! eigentlich sollte das selbstverständlich sein, schade dass das nicht jedem klar ist.


----------



## waldman (19. Juli 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen, ob von den fahrern hier momentan jemand mit Muddy Marys auf der Bordeline unterwegs ist.
> hab die momentan drauf in Gooey Glue mischung und hab recht wenig grip. jetzt bin ich mir aber nich so ganz sicher, ob's an meiner (mangelnden) fahrtechnik oder einfach nur am falschen reifen liegt



auf hartem leicht staubigem boden hast mit dem mm einfach nicht so viel grip. für richtig harten boden hat der mm einfach zu wenig fläche auf den stollen um guten grip zu entwickeln.
entweder damit leben oder bei solchen bedingungen einen minion front draufmachen.


----------



## Noctis (19. Juli 2010)

wie schauts morgen aus?
jemand Bock gegen 18 Uhr ne Runde zu radeln und anschließend ne weizenkaltschale zu konsumieren?


----------



## spider.one (21. Juli 2010)

Hey,

welcher Weg ist eigentlich am besten um aus dem Dreisamtal (Kirchzarten/Stegen) auf den Rossi zu kommen? 
Und falls mal wieder Trailbauunterstützung benötigt wird helfe ich gerne.

Greetz.


----------



## TinaR (21. Juli 2010)

ich fahre immer von Stegen aus am Gasthaus Falken links Richtung Attental, Attental vorbei, unten am Wald lang und an der "Villa (Yoga-Zentrum)" am Wald rechts hoch (noch vor Ebnet). 
...oder die etwas steilere Variante: bis Ebnet und an der Kirche rechts hoch und dann immer weiter (das ist der Weg, mit der riesen Holzschaukel).
Leider fehlen mir spontan die Wegnahmen.
Aber vielleicht konnt ich Dir ja helfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spider.one (21. Juli 2010)

yep! Super! Vielen Dank!
Greetz.


----------



## MrFreecastle (22. Juli 2010)

Ist mittlerweile im Laufe der Sommerpause mal wieder etwas in Richtung buddeln angedacht?


----------



## skaterpad (22. Juli 2010)

MrFreecastle schrieb:


> Ist mittlerweile im Laufe der Sommerpause mal wieder etwas in Richtung buddeln angedacht?



Ich stände brav zur Verfügung


----------



## waldman (22. Juli 2010)

Nach den trockenen, heißen Wochen der letzten Zeit bringt Bauen leider nichts.
Vor es nicht mehrere Tage am Stück durchgehend nass ist macht man da mehr kaputt.

Aber freut mich natürlich dass ihr alle so buddelwütig seid 

einzig die Brettchen auf der Brücke müssten man wieder richtig festgenagelt werden.


----------



## Noctis (23. Juli 2010)

> einzig die Brettchen auf der Brücke müssten man wieder richtig festgenagelt werden.


würd ich Dienstag schnell machen


----------



## waldman (23. Juli 2010)

neue nägel reinmachen geht nur mit akkubohrer (zumindest wars beim frischen holz so)
und ich denk dass das trockene zeug springen wird wenn nen nagel reinbekommst (was ich aber nicht glaub )
kannst ja einfach mit nem hammer die vorhandenen nägel wieder festklopfen.

ein brett ist komplett locker und muss mit bohrer und nagel neu genagelt werden. wollt ich nächste woche machen.


----------



## Killerkekz (23. Juli 2010)

regnets in freiburg nich? hier in breisach schüttets schon seit 2 tagen


----------



## waldman (23. Juli 2010)

seit heut mittag regnets auch, ja


----------



## phreak (24. Juli 2010)

war super grip gestern abend, mit minions, da gabs wirklich keine ausreden!


----------



## kNiRpS (24. Juli 2010)

dann werde ich heute vermutlich auch mal noch ne runde fahren gehn. sollten ja idealbedingungen für die Muddy Marys sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (27. Juli 2010)

Liebe Borderliner, lieber Ansgar,

hier mal ein Gruß aus dem Nordschwarzwald. War am Sonntag mit charmanter Begleitung eure feine Strecke abfahren. Tolle Arbeit, tolles Engagement, nette Leute unterwegs. Sogar die Wandersleut' waren nett und gesprächig. Freiburg ist eben immer was Besonderes.

Die Borderline ist selbst für das (solide) Hardtail gut zu fahren. Die paar Doppelkanten muss man eben langsam nehmen. Nix tückisches dabei, alles deutlich vorausschaubar.

Der zeit- und kraftraubende Anstieg hat leider eine Zweitbefahrung direkt danach verhindert. Dafür gab's dann halt lecker Eis am Rathausplatz.


----------



## -KennyPowers- (1. August 2010)

Moin zusammen!

Als vollgefederter Frischling wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen, welche Anfahrten zur Borderline von der Stadtmitte aus eigentlich möglich sind. Bin -hoffentlich nicht mehr lange- konditionstechnisch nicht so auf der Höhe ("oben" eher so:...), quäle mich aber recht gerne...
In einem älteren Beitrag wurde mal erwähnt, dass die Augustinergasse diesbezüglich mit eingen Konflikten oder so ähnlich versehen ist - worum geht's da?
Schon mal besten Dank & cheerz...


----------



## Noctis (1. August 2010)

fahr an der Dreisam entlang und an der Jugendherberge hoch. das ist auch Konditionstechnisch einfacher


----------



## -KennyPowers- (2. August 2010)

Du meinst die JuHe auf Höhe des SC-Stadions, oder? Denn beim SWR ist ja auch noch eine (Black Forest Hostel)...


----------



## Toni Dark (2. August 2010)

Juhe beim sc Stadion ist super. Schneller kommt man jedoch hoch wenn man die kleinen Wege direkt aus der Innenstadt benutzt. Ist aber deutlich anstrengender.


----------



## -KennyPowers- (2. August 2010)

Allet klar, dann werde ich mir erst einmal die Weichei-Variante geben...

Thanxxx


----------



## Freecastle (2. August 2010)

Kannst auch Optional an der Schwabentorbrücke starten. Rampe zum Kanonenplatz hoch und dann den breiten Forstweg vor zum roten Holzkreuz auf höhe der Universitäts-Bibliothek. Dort ist der Einstieg zum Kandel-Höhenweg der dich auch auf den Rosskopf bringt. 

Achtung - Gegenverkehr (bergab) auf diesem weg 



Aber entspannter geht es wirklich über den Weg bei der JHB am Dreisamstadion.


----------



## -KennyPowers- (2. August 2010)

---


----------



## waldman (16. August 2010)

Wer hat Lust die nächsten Tage nachmittags (so ab 16 Uhr) mir ein wenig am oberen Stück zu helfen ?
Nach dem starken Regen siehts da echt übel aus. Ich wollt die großen Steine die im Weg liegen wegmachen und auf nem Haufen sammeln für den nächsten Bautag. Und sonst noch so machen was grad ansteht.
Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich ja hier melden dann wählen wir nen passenden Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bommelbike (16. August 2010)

Servus,

Freitag 16 Uhr ist super die anderen Tage (Mo-Do) geht´s erst ab 18Uhr.

So denn mal


----------



## waldman (17. August 2010)

gregor und ich gehn morgen schonmal hoch.
falls jemand kurzfristig dazukommen möchte: um 17 uhr an der juhe.

sollte dann noch arbeit bleiben können wir am freitag ja nochmal.


----------



## Noctis (18. August 2010)

Ich hab gestern den ein oder anderen Kiesel auf die Seite geräumt. Liegen immer hinter den Anliegern.


----------



## NextTime (19. August 2010)

Wie schaut es aus, kann man heute oder Morgen noch was helfen? Bin zwar noch kein einziges mal auf dem Trail gefahren, aber dann kann ich mir beim Bauen schonmal ein Bild davon machen


----------



## waldman (19. August 2010)

hi,
zum bauen oder helfen gibts grad nix mehr.
steine habe wir gestern alle grob zur Seite gemacht.

Im Herbst wirds aber nochmal einen Bautag geben.


----------



## waldman (8. September 2010)

Ende September wirds nochmal einen Bautag geben.
Welches Wochenende es genau sein wird steht noch nicht fest.


Wär super wenn wir hier sammeln was wir herrichten, reparieren und evtl umlegen sollten!

Also wenn ihr ne Idee habt oder euch am Trail was stört dann bitte jetzt posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eckbert (8. September 2010)

Da habe ich diese beiden Vorschläge:

Gerades, steiles Stück nach der ersten Fortsweg-Querung - kann man das mit Kurven versehen / in den Wald legen / sonst was interessantes bauen?

Schlammloch rund um den Baumstumpf kurz nach der Ochsenlager-Forstweg-Kreuzung - Ich glaub das wurde schonmal bez. Northshore-Steg diskutiert, was wegen Nutzung durch schwere Forst-Geräte nicht geht. Aber vielleicht geht irgendeine "kleine Lösung"? Im Moment wird die Stelle ja immer breiter, weil alle an der Seite dem Modder zu entgehen versuchen.

Sonst fällt mir nix ein - Trail ist schon so gut, dass er nicht mehr viel "Luft nach oben" hat. 

Ecki
(der versuchen wird, auch endlich mal mitzubauen)


----------



## blackleaf (8. September 2010)

Werde auch versuchen dabei zu sein....
Find das erste steile Stück eigentlich ganz lustig...so spontan fällt mir gar nichts ein, die Strecke rockt!


----------



## Karoshi (8. September 2010)

oberhalb der Kapelle, ist in einer Innenkurve bei den Anliegern so eine Art Erhöhung/befestigter Erdhügel, um den man drum herum fahren kann wenn man die Kurve weit fährt, oder eben auch drüber fahren / springen. Ich finde diese Kurve davor aber immer schwer zu fahren, das man den Hügel überhaupt noch erwischt.

Darum mein Vorschlag: Evt. könnte man den Anlieger ja etwas höher ziehen / ausbauen, dass man eine bessere Anfahrt hat. - wenn das überhaupt gewünscht ist


----------



## Noctis (8. September 2010)

Jip, bin dabei.

Meine Vorschläge:
- Erstes Stück pflegen. Da ist ganz schön Material weggefahren und -geschwemmt worden.
- Nach dem Stück bei der längeren Gerade wäre Gestrüpp schneiden angesagt
- Northshore fixen

Die Schlammloch-Problematik könnte man durch einen langen Northshore auf der linken Seite lösen. Evl kann man so auch das Stück danach flowiger machen

evl die Sache mit den Wasserrinnen und Betonröhren klären (ob das immernoch aktuell ist)

Soweit meine Vorschläge.


----------



## Bommelbike (8. September 2010)

So denn,

das Steilstück kann meinetwegen bleiben, sonst gibt´s bald gar keinen Speed mehr auf der Strecke..."no more berms please" ;-)). 

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen in´ner Nacht und Nebel Aktion mal einige Stellen entwässert. Denke wir sollten die Gräben etc. vielleicht noch mal vergrößern. Im Linksanlieger (mit Sprung am Ausgang ) am neuen Stück währe eine Drainage sinnvoll, sonst sieht´s bald wieder übel aus, dort standen mindestens 3 Eimer Wasser drin. 

Kunststoffrohre für Wegübergänge/ Wasserrinnen und Drainagen könnte ich besorgen, habe das letzte mal schon einen Sponsor gefunden. Wir benötigen nur die Freigabe nicht das wir es gut meinen und der Forst die Sachen wieder rausreißt.

Einzig die Kurve die drittletzte Kurve des oberen Teils (Rechtskurve durch leichte Senke) würde ich  gerne mit einem Brett etc abstützen und ein wenig anschütten. Ähnlich der zwei Kurven davor (neben bzw. nach dem Grenzstein). 


Termine 18.9 OK,  (25-26.9 und 2-3.10 geht nix (weil Urlaub))

RideOn, Markus


----------



## NextTime (9. September 2010)

Ich hätte auch Zeit und würd natürlich auch helfen.

Ich find die Strecke jetzt schon extrem genial, 
was man da noch machen könnte überlass ich mal denen die das können 

Obwohl ich einen Lift schon begrüßen würde 

Bis denne
Dirk


----------



## TinaR (10. September 2010)

...ich bin auch für einen Lift


----------



## waldman (10. September 2010)

Bautag wird am *25.10.* stattfinden.

Was wir dann genau herrichten, welche Sponsoren wir haben werden, wann wir uns treffen ect. wird sich noch klären bzw wird spätestens eine Woche vorher hier drin stehen.

An Werkzeug wäre wie immer ein Freischneider besonders wichtig.

Sonst Motorsäge, Spitzhacke, Rechen, Spaten, Schaufel, Schubkarre...


----------



## Norganic (11. September 2010)

aus gegebenem anlass möchte ich von einem typen erzählen der mir letzte woche mit nem hardtail und OHNE HELM ODER SONSTIGE SCHUTZAUSRÜSTUNG auf der borderline begegnet ist. 
meine anregung wären schilder im "eingangsbereich" so wie im bombenloch zb. die darum bitten schutzausrüstung zu tragen damit unfälle  vermieden werden.


----------



## NextTime (11. September 2010)

Ob Schilder da helfen bezweifle ich zwar, da die Dummheit bei den Leuten bereits zu weit vorgeschritten ist.

Man würde sich dadurch aber rechtlich mehr absichern, auf Skateplätzen hängen die Schilder ja auch immer rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (11. September 2010)

bin dabei am 25.hätte auch mal lust an dem geraden stück nach der ersten kreuzung was zu machen.und wäre natürlich cool, wenn wir die matschlochproblematik vor dem gegenanstieg klären könnten.bin aber gerade gar nicht auf dem laufenden, werd mir den trail nachher mal im schnelldurchlauf anschauen


----------



## Karoshi (11. September 2010)

@ Norganic ich habe den Unfall bzw. das drum herum letztes Wochenende auch mit bekommen in lac blanc. Hast du zufällig mit bekommen ob der Biker gut ausgerüstet war und trotzdem so ein schweren Unfall hatte oder eben einer von diesen Touribikern in kurzer Hose / Tshirt / Leihrad und sonst nix?   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=112410


----------



## waterman (11. September 2010)

ihr solltet euch mal ein wenig mit euren mutmassungen zurückhalten. vermutlich wisst ihr nicht mal was ne densfraktur ist oder wie sie entsteht. da hilft kein noch so perfekter protektor. er war sehr gut ausgerüstet und auch entsprechend erfahren. die stelle war problemlos und selbst ich weiss nicht was passiert ist. vielleicht sagt er mir das heute abend wenn er aufwacht. er ist nämlich mein vater und ich bin direkt hinter ihm gefahren. 
urteilt ihr über profis, die sich verletzen eigentlich genauso?


----------



## waterman (11. September 2010)

und wenn einer hier behauptet das hat mit dummheit zu tun dann soll er sich mal einfach bei mir melden!!!


----------



## Norganic (11. September 2010)

waterman schrieb:


> ihr solltet euch mal ein wenig mit euren mutmassungen zurückhalten. vermutlich wisst ihr nicht mal was ne densfraktur ist oder wie sie entsteht. da hilft kein noch so perfekter protektor. er war sehr gut ausgerüstet und auch entsprechend erfahren. die stelle war problemlos und selbst ich weiss nicht was passiert ist. vielleicht sagt er mir das heute abend wenn er aufwacht. er ist nämlich mein vater und ich bin direkt hinter ihm gefahren.
> urteilt ihr über profis, die sich verletzen eigentlich genauso?



hallo waterman

ich glaube ich habe mich da sehr ungeschikkt ausgedrückt. ich wollte den ohne protektoren fahrenden dummkopf vom rosskopft in keinster weise mit deinem vater vergleichen. es liegt mir fern solche zusammenhänge herzustellen. ich habe mein post dementsprechend editiert. entschuldige bitte von ganzem herzen. das war nicht meine absicht. hätte besser nachdenken sollen bevor ich schreibe
wir beide kennen uns und haben schlimmes gemeinsam erlebt. wir haben ja auch seit dem unfall email kontakt. ich denke wir sollten uns auf persönlichen kontakt beschränken und dies nicht weiter hier im forum austragen. du weist wie sehr mich der unfall deines vaters berührt hat  und wie sehr wir beide um sein leben gekämpft haben. 
ganz lieben gruss 
marco


----------



## NextTime (12. September 2010)

Ich wollte mich mit meiner Aussage auch in keinster weise auf den Unfall im lac blanc beziehen, ich hab davon überhaupt nichts mitbekommen.

Mit der "Dummheit" war ausschließlich der "ohne Helm Fahrer" gemeint.


*Ich hoffe deinem Dad wird es bald besser gehen!!!!*


----------



## Noctis (12. September 2010)

um auf das Thema zurück zu kommen:
leider muss ich am 25. absagen. Wie mir eben mitgeteilt wurde, bin ich da wohl in KA geschäftlich unterwegs.

Wenn sich jemand findet, den ich kenne -ich hab noch ne ~300er Stihl. Müsste aber abgeholt werden.

Nun noch die sozial-manieren-Floskel: gute Besserung.


----------



## waldman (14. September 2010)

hab mal ne facebook seite gemacht. da können wir in zukunft die bautage besser planen:
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?e...line-Rosskopf-Freiburg/157416167618575?ref=ts


----------



## waldman (14. September 2010)

Auf der vorherigen Seite hab ich geschrieben dass der Bautag am 25.10. ist. Das ist natürlich falsch, habe den *25.9.* gemeint.
Auf der Facebook Seite ist es aber unter Veranstaltungen richtig eingetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo rouge (16. September 2010)

Hm, also, ich versuchs als olle Exil-Freiburgerin auch zukommnen.


----------



## waldman (18. September 2010)

Wer zum Bautag kommt und nicht zum Grillen/großen Pastaessen bleibt bitte nochmal extra schreiben.
Nur so kann Dominik vom Dynamo die Pastamenge richtig einschätzen. Er muss es bis Mitte der Woche wissen.
Die weiteren Sponsoren sind bisher Rad-ikal, MTB-Schule Freiburg und Local Outerwear.

Wenn ihr bei Facebook seit schreibt es auf die Facebook-Seite:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Borderline-Rosskopf-Freiburg/157416167618575


----------



## The Floh (18. September 2010)

Ich kann höchstwahrscheinlich auch kommen. 
Ich kann auch Freischneider wahlweise mit Blatt oder Faden mitbringen, Fichtenmoped könnte ich auch mitbringen habe alerdings keinen Schein und sonstiges Gerät müsste sich auch finden.
Allerdings ist es noch nicht ganz sicher, ich geb am Mittwoch bescheid wenn es nicht klappt.


----------



## Jobal (18. September 2010)

Bin ab 25.09.2010 mit meiner Family für eine Woche in Dietenbach, hätte einer von Euch Locals vielleicht mal Zeit u. Lust mir den Trail am Rosskopf zu zeigen? 

Danke u. Gruß 

Jobal

PS: Abstimmen können wir dann per PM machen.


----------



## NextTime (18. September 2010)

*Schlüssel gefunden*

Tach zusammen,

hab heute auf den Trail einen Schlüssel gefunden, wer also einen vermisst
 kann mir ne Nachricht mit der Beschreibung des Schlüssels schicken.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## Noctis (19. September 2010)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ab 25.09.2010 mit meiner Family für eine Woche in Dietenbach, hätte  einer von Euch Locals vielleicht mal Zeit u. Lust mir den Trail am  Rosskopf zu zeigen?



Da ist Bautag. Höchstwahrscheinlich wirst du an diesem Tag keinen Spaß beim Fahren auf der Strecke haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyknuuut (19. September 2010)

to do liste für den bautag:
den baumstumpf auf der linken seite vor dem matschloch entfernen. 
eventuell könnte man da so ne art ritual mit möglichst großen äxten und benzin draus machen.


ich selbst bin leider nicht da.


----------



## FaceGrind (20. September 2010)

mightyknuuut schrieb:


> to do liste für den bautag:
> den baumstumpf auf der linken seite vor dem matschloch entfernen.
> eventuell könnte man da so ne art ritual mit möglichst großen äxten und benzin draus machen.
> 
> ...



hab ich mir gestern auch vorgenommen.das sch****ding nervt seit es den trail gibt.


----------



## FaceGrind (20. September 2010)

Jobal schrieb:


> Bin ab 25.09.2010 mit meiner Family für eine Woche in Dietenbach, hätte einer von Euch Locals vielleicht mal Zeit u. Lust mir den Trail am Rosskopf zu zeigen?
> 
> Danke u. Gruß
> 
> ...



Ist noch nicht 100% sicher, aber ich denke ich werde am sonntag aufm trail unterwegs sein.muss ja alles mal getestet werden was wir am samstag bauen.wenn interesse besteht, einfach mal ende der woche per pm melden.


----------



## madmaxmatt (20. September 2010)

was sagt ihr eigentlich zu CC'lern auf eurer Strecke?


----------



## skaterpad (20. September 2010)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> was sagt ihr eigentlich zu CC'lern auf eurer Strecke?



Hehe... ich hab nix gegen die; die müssen ja auch trainieren... aber ich finde CC'ler allgemein witzig mit ihren Höschen und dem meterhohen Sattel...


----------



## DHSean (20. September 2010)

...und oftmals deutlich schneller als dicke downhillproleten


----------



## konamann (20. September 2010)

seit mich mal thomas frischknecht am gardasee bergab im groben mitm hardtail überholt und versägt hat trau ich mich da nix mehr sagen...


----------



## deathmetalex (20. September 2010)

DHSean schrieb:


> ...und oftmals deutlich schneller als dicke downhillproleten



...allerdings!


----------



## Noctis (21. September 2010)

DHSean schrieb:
			
		

> ...und oftmals deutlich schneller als dicke downhillproleten


...aber so verdammt unsexy 
Ihr wisst doch: style winns the Race!


----------



## kingofdirt (21. September 2010)

naja, dicke DH-Proleten sind jetzt auch nicht grad sexy....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo rouge (21. September 2010)

Also ich find die Mischung machts! Bei so komplett zugepanzerten Jungs hab ich gleich immer die Gorilla-Asoziation
Und überhaupt, ist doch scheiss-egal! Hauptsache Helm auf und Spass an der Sache!


----------



## macvolki (21. September 2010)




----------



## Noctis (21. September 2010)

[sollte man hier einführen ^^]


----------



## velo rouge (21. September 2010)

Keine Sorge, die ist angekommen!!
Ich halte es da ganz wie Roberto Blanco "Ein bischen Spass muss sein!"


----------



## fabextrem (21. September 2010)

schade das nur samstag gebaut wird ...


----------



## velo rouge (21. September 2010)

Ähm ,hab grad mal den Wetterbericht gecheckt, es soll am samstag regnen...wird trotzdem gebaut?


----------



## waldman (22. September 2010)

gebaut wird auf jeden fall.

nach wettervorhersage soll es am freitag kräftig regnen, am samstag aber nur noch schwach. hoffen wir dass sich da nix nach hinten verschiebt 

hat jemand einen Pavillon ?

und wer kann mit einem größeren Auto kommen ? (Kombi, Van etc)


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (22. September 2010)

also die Trickstuff Pavilions könnt ihr gerne haben!

Ich hab leider leider keine Zeit am Samstag


----------



## waldman (22. September 2010)

Tr!ckstuff-Jam schrieb:


> also die Trickstuff Pavilions könnt ihr gerne haben!
> 
> Ich hab leider leider keine Zeit am Samstag



na dat wär super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo rouge (23. September 2010)

Ach, Kacke!! ich denk ich werds wohl nicht schaffen.ich hab grad auch Bautag in der neuen Bude, und der zieht sich...............Mal sehen, vieleicht doch spontan.


----------



## DHSean (24. September 2010)

leider kann ich aktiv nicht mitschaffen, aber werde gegen nachmittag mal nach dem rechten sehn


----------



## Jobal (26. September 2010)

ist jemand unter der Woche mal auf dem Trail unterwegs, der mir den Einstieg zeige kann? bin noch bis Freitag in der Gegend u. würde das Teil gerne mal unter die Räder nehmen.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## kNiRpS (26. September 2010)

also wenn du willst, kann ich dir morgen früh oder mittag den trail zeigen. gib einfach bescheid wenns dir reinpasst


----------



## Jobal (27. September 2010)

argggh, mist zu spät gesehen. Vielen Dank für das Angebot, ich schicke Dir später ne PM, habe den Tag heute schon verplant u. fahre den Trail von der Rappenecker Hütte Richtung Kandel.

ciao Jobal


----------



## mschuler (27. September 2010)

Jobal schrieb:


> n Trail von der Rappenecker Hütte Richtung Kandel.
> 
> ciao Jobal



hab ich da nen trail verpasst???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (27. September 2010)

durch Zufall entdeckt, Rappenecker Hütte im Rücken hoch über die Kuhweide dann geradeaus, gelbe Raute Markierung folgen, ein kleiner feiner Singeltrail nach Kappel (shiiiit natürlich nicht Kandel., sorry war zu müde)

Ciao Jobal


----------



## kingofdirt (27. September 2010)

ist der Studentenweg. Der Ort unten heißt Kappel, der Kandel ist ein anderer Berg.
Sehr feiner Weg!

Sind da immer noch Holzarbeiten?


----------



## mschuler (28. September 2010)

tatsache! bin ich echt noch nie! egal zurück zum topic


----------



## Jobal (28. September 2010)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> ist der Studentenweg. Der Ort unten heißt Kappel, der Kandel ist ein anderer Berg.
> Sehr feiner Weg!
> 
> Sind da immer noch Holzarbeiten?



danke, war ein Freudscher, war schon beim Kandelhöhenweg.

ciao Jobal


----------



## Jobal (29. September 2010)

Habe es heute geschafft den legendären Trail unter die Räder zu nehmen, hier das Feedback eines Erstbefahrers,
-sehr schöne Strecke, teils auf Bikepark Niveau, genau das Richtige für Enduro Piloten
-mir persönlich im ersten Teil zu direkt in der Fallinie, bin nicht richtig reingekommen
-nach dem Platz fand ich es besser, der Trail war auch für Erstbefahrer schön flowig zu durchheizen
-Airtime fehlt im oberen Teil
-Ausschilderung, einfach schlecht, geht gar nicht

Also alles in allem, genialer Trail, bin stinkneidisch sowas hätte ich auch gerne vor der Haustür. Einzig mies, warum ist der Trail nicht ausgeschildert? 
Gebt´s zu, ihr wollt den Trail nicht teilen

Ansonsten, weitermachen, kann das Teil nur empfehlen.

ciao Jobal


----------



## mschuler (30. September 2010)

Eigentlich sollte man sich ja pauschale Vermutungen sparen! Ich tue es trotzdem.

Ich vermute, dass der Bau des Weges "offiziell" geduldet wurde, er darf aber nicht als offizieller Biketrail ausgeschildert werden, da es per Gesetzt so etwas ausserhalb eines Parks (o.ä.) ja gar nicht geben darf! So dass sich eben jemand um den Weg kümmern muss/sollte.


----------



## kNiRpS (30. September 2010)

falsch! der weg ist ja offiziell ausgeschildert (da sind diese kleinen gelben schildchen, zumindest ab der kapelle)
aber ich stimmte jobal zu, ich hab den beim ersten mal auch nicht direkt gefunden.
da das ganze ja unter borderline bekannt ist, sollte es meiner meinung nach auch mit dem namen ausgeschlidert werden, dann is es klar und jeder verstehts


----------



## waldman (30. September 2010)

Das ganze ist als Mountainbikeroute ausgeschildert. Route 3 (schwarz) oder so wie Knirps richtig geschrieben hat.
Dass das nicht als Borderline ausgeschildert ist hat den Grund dass der Trail nur unter Mountainbikern so heißt, die "schwarze 3" ist doch eher ein sperriger Name.


----------



## Jobal (30. September 2010)

waldman schrieb:


> Das ganze ist als Mountainbikeroute ausgeschildert. Route 3 (schwarz) oder so wie Knirps richtig geschrieben hat.
> Dass das nicht als Borderline ausgeschildert ist hat den Grund dass der Trail nur unter Mountainbikern so heißt, die "schwarze 3" ist doch eher ein sperriger Name.



Ok, weder Bikeroute 3 noch kleine gelbe Schildchen habe ich gesehen, muß nicht heißen, dass sie nicht da waren. Bei dem offenen Platz z.B. habe ich nur ein Schild Rundwanderweg Rosskopf u. ein paar Ortsnamen ausmachen können. Ich habe den Weg nur gefunden, weil eine nette Bikerin mir gezeigt hat wie es weitergeht. Genauso an dem Berghochstück danach wo ich instinktiv den Weg runter genommen hätte.

Aber wie gesagt, das Teil ist so gut, dass das nicht groß ins Gewicht fällt Besser der Trail ist geil u. die Ausschilderung schrott wie andersrum.

ciao Jobal

PS: Wer kennt noch ein paar gute Trails um Dietenbach? Habe nur diesen Studentenweg entdeckt, aber muß ja noch ein paar mehr geben, Danke.


----------



## velo rouge (4. Oktober 2010)

Moin, 
da ich nun endlich wieder in Freiburg wohne und ja leider am Bautag nicht mitbei sein konnte, weiss ich natürlich überhaupt noch garnicht wie die Borderline z.Z. aussieht, bzw was neu ist. Das letzte mal bin ich schon an allen frisch gebauten Spielereien vorbeigerauscht. Deswegen: Hat jemand am Do.nachmittag Lust und Zeit mir die Strecke zu zeigen? heut nachmittag tät auch gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberrieder (5. Oktober 2010)

Donnerstag nachmittag würde reinpassen  würde dann aber ehr mit dem Downhiller kommen wenn das passt


----------



## velo rouge (8. Oktober 2010)

Ach, verkackt!! sorry, hab noch kein Netz hier in der neuen Bude, mo.nachmittag oder so. mittag??


----------



## NextTime (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd am Montag wohl auf der Strecke einige Runden drehen, wenn du magst könnte man sich ja unten treffen und zusammen hochackern (und dann auch runter ). 
Geteilts leid ist ja bekanntlich halbes leid 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## waldman (8. Oktober 2010)

ich komm dieses we wohl nicht aufn rosskopf.
anscheinend wurde am matschloch etwas gebaut was ziemlicher schrott sein soll. also aufpassen und erstmal anschauen wenn ihr fahrt.


----------



## velo rouge (13. Oktober 2010)

Ach, ist das toll wieder hier zu sein!!! Habt ihr prima geschaufelt!! Außer das am Matschloch, was soll das sein? n Abfluss?


----------



## waldman (13. Oktober 2010)

velo rouge schrieb:


> Ach, ist das toll wieder hier zu sein!!! Habt ihr prima geschaufelt!! Außer das am Matschloch, was soll das sein? n Abfluss?



davon wollen wir uns, die Bautaghelfer, davon distanzieren. 

son schrott bauen wir nicht! Hat irgendjemand so gebaut.


----------



## FaceGrind (14. Oktober 2010)

oje, was ist da passiert?


----------



## juh (13. November 2010)

ich komme grad vom trail zurück. es hätte so schön sein können -stattdessen bin ich kurz vorm siedepunkt.

jemand hat in den letzten tagen bauarbeiten am trail vollführt - offenbar, ohne vorherige rücksprache mit ansgar oder arne. 

vorm matschloch ist eine neue anliegerkombination, im stück zwischen kapelle und wegsprung sind gefühlte 40 anlieger dazugekommen.

wo ist das problem?
- der teil vorm matschloch (genau: zwischen der großen kreuzung und matschloch) ist der einzige teil, auf dem der trail auf einem wanderweg verläuft. hier kann man ohne anlieger schon viel zu schnell fahren, um es als noch angepasst zu bezeichnen. die meisten tun das auch. da noch eine anliegerkombo reinzusetzen, ist allein deswegen höchst unglücklich.

- das stück vorm wegsprung ist jetzt quasi ein einziger anlieger. die sind zu allem überfluss höchst mittelmäßig gebaut - nicht festgeklopft, ein pseudosprung, der einem wundervolle kompression gibt und die einfahrt zum letzten anlieger eh man den forstweg kreuzt, gibt es keine anfängertaugliche (=für jemanden, der mit touren-hardtail von vor 10 jahren fährt) einfahrt mehr. 
ich habs außerdem nicht geschafft, diese anlieger zu nutzen, weil sie eigenwillig platziert sind.
außerdem ist dieses bollwerk des unsinns  komplett auf dem forstweg platziert, der in der entsprechenden jahreszeit dazu dient, forstmaschinen an den ort ihrer bestimmung zu bringen und holz zu ernten.

dass die anlieger mäßig gebaut sind und man sie zum fahren absolut nicht benötigt, spielt kaum eine rolle.

wirklich ärgerlich finde ich die rücksichtslose art, die der/die bauherr(-in/-en) da an den tag legen, so frei nach dem motto: "weil ich da nicht durchkomm, pflaster ich alles zu mit anliegern. dann kann man da nämlich schneller fahren."

die borderline erlaubt inzwischen an vielen stellen ein derart hohes tempo durch anlieger, dass man sich fragen muss, ob das so sein muss. stückweise find ichs inzwischen grenzwertig für mich.

außerdem gibt es durchaus gründe, weswegen bestimmte teile nicht bebaut sind - die wären hier im thread alle nachzulesen. 

ich appelliere an jeden, der auf dem trail etwas verändern will: sprecht das vorher ab! und zwar mit den personen, die geradestehen müssen, wenn auf der borderline mal was ernsthaft schief geht - ich denke da vor allem an ansgar. fragt hier im forum - aber um himmels willen: baut nicht auf einem der vielbefahrensten trails der stadt einfach drauflos. es gibt bautage, an denen sich jeder einbringen kann und wo gemeinsam besprochen wird, ob etwas geht oder nicht (und auch warum).
wenn ihr den waldbildhauer in euch ausleben wollt, so tut dies bitte in einem nicht so vielbefahrenen stück - und zieht da nicht andere in die verantwortung.

es ist ehrenwert, arbeit in "seine" heimstrecke inbestieren zu wollen, aber bitte nur in absprache mit den leuten, denen dieser trail überhaupt zu verdanken ist.

meine nächsten runden werde ich mit klappspaten absolvieren und diese sachen "rückbauen".

sorry, das musste sein.
grüße, jörg


----------



## macvolki (13. November 2010)

da es immer wieder passiert (wildbau), und es hier schon oft angesprochen wurde glaube ich eher das es leute sind die dieses forum gar nicht kennen bzw. nicht lesen können!
es wäre echt schade wenn die strecke durch sonen unsinn eines tages tatsächlich gesperrt oder wieder platt gemacht wird!
vielleicht sollten alle denen der trail am herzen liegt und auch ihren schweiß mit eingebracht haben die augen offen halten und leute mit eindeutigem gepäck wie klappspaten etc., an keinem offizeillem bautag,  darauf ansprechen was sie damit vorhaben!?
alle die am bau des trails beteiligt waren/sind sollten bekannt sein und von anderen "bauern" zu unterscheiden sein.

auf eine positive zukunft für und mit der borderline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (14. November 2010)

habs auch grad alles gesehen.

jörg hat eigentlich alles gesagt und ich stimm ihm zu.

die arbeit der bauherren wird "leider" umsonst gewesen sein. letzten donnerstag hatte ich prüfung und hab jetz die nächsten drei wochen frei. 

genug zeit den trail wieder in seinen spaßigen vorherigen zustand zurückzuversetzen 

sollte nochmal was gebaut werden werden zettel aufgehängt. ich denk mal früher oder später wirds verstanden von den bauern. weil kaputt gemacht haben wirs wieder schneller wie die bauen können 

falls jemand beim rückbauen helfen will bitte melden !
Dienstag wärn guter termin.


----------



## Oberrieder (17. November 2010)

@ Ansgar

Samstag Sonntag hätte ich Zeit. 
Melde dich einfach 

Grüße Nils


----------



## Brödsböd (17. November 2010)

Jörg hat natürlich recht wenn er sagt, dass Bautage und Aktionen hier besprochen werden sollten. 
Ich treffe immer wieder Leute am Rosskopf, die von diesem Forum noch nie was gehört haben. Deswegen ist es vielleicht wirklich ganz sinnvoll am Trailstart einen Infozettel aufzuhängen. 

Grundsätzlich ist es doch super wenn es Leute gibt, die was bauen wollen.

Ich möchte nur zu bedenken geben, dass man die mit Sicherheit nicht zum Mithelfen motiviert wenn man alles wieder zerstört. Habs aber selber noch nicht gesehen, was da gebaut wurde weil ich gerade nicht biken kann. 

Ich find den hier begonnenen "Kleinkrieg" und den teilweise verächtlichen Tonfall überflüssig. Die Leute haben das ja nicht böswillig gemacht. Besser, man holt alle mit ins Boot.


----------



## juh (17. November 2010)

die angesprochenen sachen stehen seit heute nicht mehr. ansgar und ich haben uns ihrer liebevoll angenommen.

insbesondere am stück vorm wegsprung sollte man die nächsten tage mit offenen augen fahren.



> Ich treffe immer wieder Leute am Rosskopf, die von diesem Forum noch nie was gehört haben. Deswegen ist es vielleicht wirklich ganz sinnvoll am Trailstart einen Infozettel aufzuhängen.



ich spekuliere mal: ich gehe davon aus, dass diejenigen, die am rosskopf bauen, dieses forum kennen dürften. 

trotzdem wären infotafeln absolut hilfreich. folgende sachverhalte sollten da auf jeden fall drauf:

- der trail ist geduldet. es besteht kein anspruch, dass hier nur radfahrer fahren dürfen. fussgänger sollten zwar damit rechnen, dass hier gefahren wird, aber auch von radfahrerseite muss rücksicht genommen werden. der rosskopf ist keine downhill-strecke, sondern (dummerweise) ein ganz schön viel genutztes naherholungsgebiet.

- es muss klar gemacht werden, dass grobes verändern der strecke außerhalb der bautage nicht erwünscht ist.


noch zum tonfall: mir ist bewusst, dass mein letzter post einen agressiven tonfall hat. 
aber: es passiert seit jahren, dass leute unfug am trail machen: 

es wurden bemsschikanen bewusst auf die seite geräumt, um schneller auf durch zu kommen. 

die durchfahrt bei der kapelle wurde trotz stoppschild weiter genutzt, obwohl es eine erträgliche umfahrung gibt (und wohlgemerkt: da ist ein "durchfahrt verboten-schild", und manche sind da reingeflogen wie nix gutes, obwohl sichtbar leute auf den bänken saßen).

es werden anlieger neugebaut. nicht vereinzelt, sondern einige. 

es werden spaziergänger bepöbelt. 


ich bin durchaus der meinung, dass man verfehlungen von "unserer seite", also die der radfahrer verständnis entgegen bringen kann.
allerdings ist es auf dauer anstrengend, immer verständnis aufzubringen und konstruktiv zu bleiben. irgendwann wird man sauer. mit mir ist das am samstag geschehen. besser ich lass es hier raus, als jemanden persönlich anzugehen.


jetzt noch was:
die bauherren, die sich vorm matschloch gütlich getan haben, haben dort auch gutes ausgerichtet: diese holzbrücken über die wassergräben sind gut - und mit mühe gemacht. so beginnt das ganze da sinn zu ergeben.


----------



## velo rouge (20. November 2010)

Äh, hallo, hallo, 
nu mal was ganz anderes.Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass heute im Pic106 der life cycles gezeigt werden soll?! weiss jemand von euch mehr?
Greetz!


----------



## waldman (20. November 2010)

velo rouge schrieb:


> Äh, hallo, hallo,
> nu mal was ganz anderes.Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass heute im Pic106 der life cycles gezeigt werden soll?! weiss jemand von euch mehr?
> Greetz!



Jap, kommt life cycle und nochn snowboardfilm.


wieder zum thema:
die unnötigen Anlieger am Matschloch stehen schon wieder, arghhh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (20. November 2010)

waldman schrieb:


> die unnötigen Anlieger am Matschloch stehen schon wieder, arghhh.



Die Dinger sind wirklich komplett unnötig, ich frag mich nur, wer sich soviel Arbeit macht um sowas zu bauen.


----------



## Mudge (7. Januar 2011)

Hey Leutz, wie schaut die Wegbeschaffenheit der Borderline aus? Am Samstag solls ja 13 Grad und teilweise Sonne haben. Wäre ein guter Saisonstart!


----------



## kingofdirt (7. Januar 2011)

Saisonstart? Wusste gar nicht das die Saison zu ende war? 

Sollte alles gut fahrbar sein und schön rutschig matschig!


----------



## Mudge (7. Januar 2011)

Die 2011er Saison halt...maaaan 

Sind Eisplatten da? Matsch und Schneematsch sind ja ok.


----------



## blackleaf (7. Januar 2011)

Grad eben ab der Kapelle gefahren, matschig, aber es tut einfach so gut mal wieder auf dem Rad zu sitzen!


----------



## Norganic (7. Januar 2011)

ja da kann ich blackleaf nur zustimmen. komm grad von der borderline. das letzte teilstück iss für mein begriff eweng zu matschig aber ansonsten ein genuss. wie gut das tut wieder auf em bike zu hokken. verdammt hat das spass gemacht 
gruss 
norganic
ps: und schneefrei und das komplett


----------



## redbull_86 (14. Januar 2011)

servus ihr trailbauer,
samal wo is euer trail? bzw wo ist der rosskopf genau? ich war da sicher schon mal mit n paar kumpels aber is schon n paar jahre her.
respekt das ihr ne genehmigung beim Förster bekommen habt! Ich hätte da glaub ich schwierigkeiten das bei meinem örtlichen Förster durchzusetzten, obwohl ich ihn ganz gut kenn und mich auch mit ihm versteh, mal davon abgesehn is er mein vater ;-)
naja finde die aktion aufjedenfall ganz cool, würd mich freun den trail mal zusehn, obwohl ich nich so der dj/fr/dh oder trail spezialist bin, sondern mehr so der marathon fahrer ;-)
lg redbull


----------



## Eckbert (14. Januar 2011)

Also der Roßkopf ist von rund um Freiburg aus nicht mehr zu übersehen, der Berg wurde eigens und ausschliesslich zur Orientierung mit 4 großen Windenergieanlagen bestückt. Von Freiburg am besten Karthäuserstraße 45 - SWR-Gebäude Brücke über den Bach, Trail rechts, nach 150m rechts bleiben, Trail in Serpentinen hoch bis zum breiten Forstweg, an der 2. Forstwegkreuzung links hoch, nicht gleich wieder rechts, danach in der Regel immer den steilsten Weg nehmen, größtenteils gibt´s auch Schilder.
Oben am Turm angekommen zurück mit Blick auf die Schutzhütte schräg links den breiteren Weg runter, nach 150m bei der 1. Rechtskurve geradeaus: Der Spaß beginnt! Dann immer den Spuren nach, bei der Kapelle Forstweg dahinter kurz links dahinter bergauf, nach 40m wieder Weg rechts. Trail endet an der Jugendherberge.


----------



## kNiRpS (14. Januar 2011)

einspruch!!!
denau den serpentinentrail sollte man nich hochfahren, weils da schon öfter stress mit wanderern gab!

der "offizielle" weg ist folgender: dreisamradweg in richtung kirchzarten bis zum badenovastadion. dort über die brücke zur jugendherberge und den breiten forstweg hoch. an der ersten kreuzung rechts und dann immer dem weg folgen. ist dann aber auch angeschrieben. mit wandererschildern. 
wenn du ganz auf nummer sicher gehen willst, einfach den trail hochschieben


----------



## FaceGrind (14. Januar 2011)

einen wirklich offiziellen weg gibts nicht.es gibt viele schöne möglichkeiten auf den rossi zu fahren, die bei der juhe ist eine der schnellsten.aber halt breit.muss man selber entscheiden.und schieben..naja..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (15. Januar 2011)

grad entdeckt:
die borderline ist sogar in der open street map eingezeichnet:
http://www.openstreetmap.de/


----------



## redbull_86 (16. Januar 2011)

Hey,
das is geil, sehr hilfreich mit openstreetmap, jetzt weis ich bescheid !
muss mal nach freiburg kommen und das ding mal anschaun.
lg redbull


----------



## Noctis (17. Januar 2011)

ist schon ewig in osm.
http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx > Hier OSM auswählen.


----------



## blackleaf (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo

ich studiere Geographie in Freiburg und schreibe momentan an meiner Abschlussarbeit: "Entwicklungskonzeption für eine nachhaltige MTB-Downhillstrecke am Schauinsland".

Der zentrale Gedanke dabei ist, ein Konzept zu entwickeln, dass der Schauinslandbahn vielleicht zu höheren Fahrgastzahlen verhelfen kann.
Des weiteren soll in Erfahrung gebracht werden, ob sich durch eine nachhaltige MTB-Strecke (ökologisch, sozial, ökonomisch) mögliche Nutzungskonflikte reduzieren lassen.
Die Arbeit soll dabei zeigen wie ein entsprechendes Konzept aussehen könnte.

Ich habe einen kurzen Fragebogen entwickelt, um einen groben Einblick in die Bedürfnisse und Situation der regionalen Bergabszene zu erhalten. Angesprochen sind alle Mountainbiker aus dem Raum Freiburg und Umgebung (Schwarzwald), die Spass beim Bergabfahren haben. Wäre toll wenn sich möglichst viele den Fragebogen herunterladen (Link unten), ausfüllen und dann per Email an mich zurücksenden. Ich danke euch

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19123104/Fragebogen Final.pdf

Beste Grüße,

Julian


----------



## kNiRpS (20. Januar 2011)

ich mache gerne mit, aber wäre es nicht einfach eine umfrage mit onlineformular daraus zu machen? da wirste vermutlich auch mehr ergebnisse bekommen


----------



## Eckbert (20. Januar 2011)

> Wäre toll wenn sich möglichst viele den Fragebogen herunterladen (Link  unten), ausfüllen und dann per Email an mich zurücksenden. Ich danke  euch



Hej Julian,

wichtig wäre zunächst vor allem eine Mailadresse, konnte zumindest spontan über die Forumsmail keinen Anhang unterbringen, so liegt das ausgefüllte Formular noch auf meinem Rechner.

Grüße
Ecki


----------



## TinaR (20. Januar 2011)

Eckbert schrieb:


> Hej Julian,
> 
> wichtig wäre zunächst vor allem eine Mailadresse, konnte zumindest spontan über die Forumsmail keinen Anhang unterbringen, so liegt das ausgefüllte Formular noch auf meinem Rechner.
> 
> ...



...musst Du Fragebogen genau lesen, findest Du Mail-Adresse


----------



## kingofdirt (20. Januar 2011)

Fahren Sie die âBorderlineâ (inoffizielle MTB-Strecke mit verschiedenen BaumaÃnahmen) am Rosskopf (Freiburg)?

Die Strecke ist offiziell! Ansgar steht im Kontakt mit dem FÃ¶rster. Der Bau der Borderline wurde erst begonnen nachdem das Forstamt zugestimmt hat!


----------



## blackleaf (20. Januar 2011)

> Die Strecke ist offiziell! Ansgar steht im Kontakt mit dem Förster. Der Bau der Borderline wurde erst begonnen nachdem das Forstamt zugestimmt hat!



Ich weiß, dass die Strecke genehmigt ist, aber es ist nun mal eben keine reine Downhillstrecke mit der beispielsweise die Stadt wirbt. Ein Teil ist ja auch nach wie vor Wanderweg wenn ich mich nicht täusche?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (20. Januar 2011)

Es soll ja auch keine DH Strecke sein!!!! Teile davon sind auch Wanderweg ja. Generell ist schwer Leuten zu verbieten auf einem offiziellen Weg nicht mehr zu laufen. Sowas geht nur im Bikepark oder auf Privatgelände.


----------



## waldman (20. Januar 2011)

blackleaf schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass die Strecke genehmigt ist, aber es ist nun mal eben keine reine Downhillstrecke mit der beispielsweise die Stadt wirbt. Ein Teil ist ja auch nach wie vor Wanderweg wenn ich mich nicht täusche?!



Es ist keine Downhillstrecke, aber eine offizielle Abfahrt für Mountainbiker.

Die Stadt wirbt auch mit der Strecke: Letztens war eine Beilage der Stadt über das Naherholungsgebiet Rosskopf in so einer Umsonst-Zeitung. In diesem Artikel wurde damit geworben dass es eine offizielle Mountainbikeabfahrt vom Rosskopf gibt um die Situation Wanderer<->MTB zu entspannen.

Wäre nett wenn du das im Fragebogen korrigieren könntest, nicht dass der falsche Eindruck entsteht.


----------



## blackleaf (20. Januar 2011)

> Es soll ja auch keine DH Strecke sein!!!!


Was auch immer, es war und ist keineswegs beabsichtigt die geniale Strecke am Rosskopf schlecht zu machen. Will doch einfach nur Wissen wie das Angebot ankommt (ich weiß dass die Strecke geschätzt wird), um die Ergebnisse in meiner Arbeit verwenden zu können.



> Die Stadt wirbt auch mit der Strecke: Letztens war eine Beilage der Stadt über das Naherholungsgebiet Rosskopf in so einer Umsonst-Zeitung. In diesem Artikel wurde damit geworben dass es eine offizielle Mountainbikeabfahrt vom Rosskopf gibt um die Situation Wanderer<->MTB zu entspannen.


Genial, das wusste ich nicht, wäre doch toll wenn so etwas an anderer Stelle auch noch funktionieren würde!



> Wäre nett wenn du das im Fragebogen korrigieren könntest, nicht dass der falsche Eindruck entsteht.


Wird erledigt und bitte um Vergebung;-) Das sollte einfach eine Einstiegsfrage sein, um den Bikern auf den Zahn zu fühlen. Dabei geht es nicht darum, ob es sich um eine offizielle oder inoffizielle Strecke handelt. Trotzdem will ich nichts ins falsche Licht rücken, die Frage muss ganz klar umformuliert werden.


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Januar 2011)

@blackleaf

Es wäre schon wünschenswert, das sensible Thema Biketrails mit dem notwendigen politischen Fingerspitzengefühl anzugehen. Zu so einem Plan gehört erstmal mindestens, dass man die Fakten genau kennt. Und wenn die schon in der Umfrage nicht passen, frage ich mich, ob da nicht jemand Gefahr läuft, trotz guten Willens den Elefanten im Porzellanladen zu machen. Dir ist sicher bewusst, dass wir ohne Sondergenehmigungen für einzelne Strecken in BaWü nur ab 2 m breite Forstwege offiziell befahren dürfen? Eine offizielle FR/DH-Strecke am Schauinsland ist da eine kühne Idee. Deine Kenntnislage hinsichtlich der Fakten um die Borderline ist vor dem Hintergrund Deines Vorhabens schon beängstigend dünn - und was die notwendigen Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen für die richtige Einbindung der Interessengruppen (Stadt, Forst, Schwarzwald-Verein, Tourimus-Vertreter ...) angeht, wird es bei Dir sicher noch dünner sein. 

Bitte setze Dich doch erst mit den Verantwortlichen für die Borderline hier im Forum in Verbindung und informiere Dich richtig, z.B. auch über die DIMB, bevor Du den Elefanten machst. Bis dahin solltest Du Deine Umfrage mal besser zurückziehen!

Andere Städte zeigen, wie schnell geduldete Strecken platt gemacht werden, wenn der lokalpolitische Wind grade mal leicht in der Richtung schwankt. Auch die Borderline ist da sicher nicht wirklich sicher.

Ansonsten eine gute Idee. Am besten das Flowtrail-Konzept mit aufnehmen, WC-DH muss es ja nicht gleich sein, das kann man auch kaum noch als Breitensportbereicherung verkaufen und mit Todtnau und Lac Blanc sind die Freiburger DH-mäßig schon sehr gut versorgt. Auch wären an der Schauinslandbahn bei DH-Ausprägung und entsprechend einseitiger Fullfacepräsenz sicher schon an der unteren Gondelstation die Auseinandersetzungen mit den Wanderern an jedem Wochenende vorprogrammiert ...

Zudem wirst Du andenken müssen, wer Streckenerstellung und Pflege macht / bezahlt, wieweit ein laufender Biketransport mit der Schauinslandbahn technisch möglich und für die Betreiber auch nur ansatzweise vorstellbar ist (am Wochenende ist die Bahn nicht grade leer und auch die meisten Biker sind gerade dann unterwegs). Und so weiter. Ansatzpunkt könnten natürlich die Downhill-Roller sein, auch wenn das Konzept in wichtigen Punkten ein anderes ist (en bloc Transport der Roller etc.).

Ein Thema in Deiner Argumentation könnten auch die diversen illegalen Bauaktionen sein, teilweise von echten Volltrotteln, die auch in der Bikergemeinde sehr kontrovers diskutiert werden. Z.B. das hier. Aber auch hier wäre hohe Sensibilität Deinerseits erforderlich (keine Orte nennen etc.) um das Ganze nicht nach hinten losgehen zu lassen.


----------



## blackleaf (20. Januar 2011)

@ Sir Galahad: Nicht's für ungut, aber ich frag mich grad, ob du den Fragebogen überhaupt angeschaut hast?! Stichworte 2 m-Regel, illegale Bauaktionen...



> Am besten das Flowtrail-Konzept mit aufnehmen


meine Rede, so war das auch gedacht, auch wenn der Titel der Arbeit anderes vermuten lässt.


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Januar 2011)

Tipp zu Frage 5: Fahren Sie mit *i*hrem Bike auf Singletrails (Wegbreite < 2m) im Schwarzwald?

Da sollte noch stehen "(außer Borderline)" - so ist es doch gemeint? Oder?

Frage 15: Falls Sie (illegale) Singletrails im Schwarzwald befahren, könnten Sie sich bei einem entsprechenden Angebot an permanenten Abfahrtsstrecken vorstellen, darauf zu verzichten?

Gemeint ist doch sicher "... illegal Singletrails ...", denn ein Wanderweg < 2 m ist ja nicht illegal, sondern ich befahre ihn nur illegal? Oder meinst Du illegal angelegte Wege? Das sind ja zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe ...

Und sag jetzt nicht, das ist egal, Du willst ja bestimmt auch eine gute Note bekommen. Und ein Fragebogen mit klaren Fragen ist da sicher hilfreich 

Edit: Ansonsten haben meine Hinweise auf die Interessengruppen und Deinen noch nicht optimalen Faktenkenntnisstand weniger mit den Fragebogenfragen zu tun und sollten sowohl im Interesse der Sache als auch der Qualität Deiner Arbeit angemessene Berücksichtigung finden. Viel Spaß und Erfolg dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (20. Januar 2011)

> Da sollte noch stehen "(außer Borderline)" - so ist es doch gemeint? Oder?


Macht durchaus Sinn!



> Gemeint ist doch sicher "... illegal Singletrails ...", denn ein Wanderweg < 2 m ist ja nicht illegal, sondern ich befahre ihn nur illegal?


 Danke für den Hinweis, habe ich falsch formuliert!



> Deine Kenntnislage hinsichtlich der Fakten um die Borderline ist vor dem Hintergrund Deines Vorhabens schon beängstigend dünn - und was die notwendigen Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen für die richtige Einbindung der Interessengruppen (Stadt, Forst, Schwarzwald-Verein, Tourimus-Vertreter ...) angeht, wird es bei Dir sicher noch dünner sein.


Du unterstellt mir ganz schön viel 
Ich war selbst beim Forstamt und mir wurde gesagt, dass sich Forstamt und Stadt mit der Borderline eigentlich innerhalb einer gesetzlichen Grauzone bewegen. Daraus habe ich fälschlicherweise abgeleitet, dass die Strecke nicht 100% offiziell ist. Vielleicht machst du aus meinem Fehler einen Elefanten...

Vielleicht sollte ich auch noch mal betonen, dass es momentan bei der Arbeit u.a. um die Anwendung geographischer Arbeitsmethoden gibt. Ich erstelle mit der Arbeit keinen Handlungsplan den ich anschließend der Stadt unter die Nase halte.

Ansonsten bin ich für Verbesserungsvorschläge offen und dankbar. In diesem Sinne...let it snow


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Januar 2011)

blackleaf schrieb:


> Du unterstellt mir ganz schön viel
> Ich war selbst beim Forstamt und mir wurde gesagt, dass sich Forstamt und Stadt mit der Borderline eigentlich innerhalb einer gesetzlichen Grauzone bewegen. Daraus habe ich fälschlicherweise abgeleitet, dass die Strecke nicht 100% offiziell ist. Vielleicht machst du aus meinem Fehler einen Elefanten...



Die Antwort, die dir die Stadt gegeben hat, zeigt, wie schwierig das Ganze ist. Vor allem wenn es um Themen wie Haftung geht. Wenn sich da mal jemand den Hals bricht: wer haftet dafür? Auch wenn das Ganze mit der Stadt und dem Forstamt abgestimmt ist, bleibt die Frage, wie offiziell ist hier eigentlich offiziell?

Vor diesem Hintergrund muss man natürlich sehr vorsichtig agieren, um nicht aus Versehen den Zweiflern und Gegnern Argumente in die Hand zu geben. Daher meine Bitte, doch erst mit den Bikern zu reden, die die Borderline verantworten und dann mit Stadt, Forst etc.

Schon Deine Umfrage könnte z.B. zu dem Ergebnis führen, dass Borderline-Nutzer dennoch illegal auf Trails rumfahren und kann dann wieder von Dritten böswillig und sicher falsch so interpretiert werden, dass die Borderline zu keiner Entlastung der Trails führt sondern im Gegenteil erst illegale Trailfahrer nach Freiburg lockt. Ganz schlecht.

Für mich kann ich sagen, dass ich zwar durchaus noch Trails fahre, aber viel weniger seit es die Borderline gibt - meist will ich dann da auf einem Abschnitt besser werden. Diesen Zusammenhang kann man erstmal nicht aus Deiner Fragenkonstellation sauber ableiten ... 

Auf den Schauinsland fahre ich auch mal gerne (sogar ohne Bahn ), und dann natürlich auf Trails runter. Da trifft man meist auf mehr Biker als auf Wanderer - so weit laufen die nämlich meist nicht. Ein offizieller Flowtrail wäre natürlich optimal.


----------



## blackleaf (20. Januar 2011)

> Vor diesem Hintergrund muss man natürlich sehr vorsichtig agieren, um nicht aus Versehen den Zweiflern und Gegnern Argumente in die Hand zu geben. Daher meine Bitte, doch erst mit den Bikern zu reden, die die Borderline verantworten und dann mit Stadt, Forst etc.
> 
> Schon Deine Umfrage könnte z.B. zu dem Ergebnis führen, dass Borderline-Nutzer dennoch illegal auf Trails rumfahren und kann dann wieder von Dritten böswillig und sicher falsch so interpretiert werden, dass die Borderline zu keiner Entlastung der Trails führt sondern im Gegenteil erst illegale Trailfahrer nach Freiburg lockt. Ganz schlecht.



Recht hast du, es gibt einiges zu bedenken. Ich kann mich nur wiedeholen und sagen, dass ich dieses "Hirngespinst" lediglich im Rahmen der Abschlussarbeit behandle, ebenso die Ergebnisse des Fragebogens. 
Ein Gespräch mit den Verantwortlichen der Borderline ist dennoch mit Sicherheit nicht verkehrt.



> Für mich kann ich sagen, dass ich zwar durchaus noch Trails fahre, aber viel weniger seit es die Borderline gibt - meist will ich dann da auf einem Abschnitt besser werden. Diesen Zusammenhang kann man erstmal nicht aus Deiner Fragenkonstellation sauber ableiten ...


Ich finde dass sich aus Frage 14 und 15 durchaus einige, wohlgemerkt vorsichtige Prognosen im Hinblick auf eventuelle Nutzungskonflikte ableiten lassen... 



> Auf den Schauinsland fahre ich auch mal gerne (sogar ohne Bahn ), und dann natürlich auf Trails runter. Da trifft man meist auf mehr Biker als auf Wanderer - so weit laufen die nämlich meist nicht. Ein offizieller Flowtrail wäre natürlich optimal.


So wie ich und meine Meinung

Sollen wir's dabei mal belassen? Ansonsten führe ich die Inetdiskussion auch gerne persönlich weiter, finde ich um einiges angenehmer...


----------



## romb (4. Februar 2011)

Sir Galahad for president!
Würde jeder Versuch, etwas Neues zu bewirken bzw. zu erschaffen von Anfang an bis in den letzten Winkel so durchleuchtet werden, wie Du es vorschlägst, kommt man zwangsläufig zu dem Entschluss: vergiss es! Dein erster Beitrag beginnt mit Unterstellungen und Vorwürfen, dass einem schwindlelig wird. Natürlich gebe ich Dir recht, mit dem Thema sensibel und nicht zu voreilig umzugehen - dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass der Fragebogen (auch im Ursprungszustand) gut formuliert ist und jeder weiß, um was es geht. Er bietet endlich mal eine neutrale Grundlage (unabhängig vom Forumsgequatsche) um klare Eckpunkte der Abfahrtsfreunde zu dokumentieren. 
Du erweckst den Eindruck, als würden sämtliche Behörden in Freiburg mit dem Gewehr im Anschlag auf die Abschussgenehmig für Mountainbiker warten. 
Der Grund, warum in und um Freiburg nicht mehr passiert ist doch, dass jeder alles besser weiß oder der eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun haben möchte. Das beste Beispiel, dass es funktioniert ist die Borderline. Hier gab es ein paar Initiatoren, eine Idee und Stück für Stück die Umsetzung - that´s it. Mittlerweile gibt es regelmäßige Bautage, Radläden und Firmen, die sich finanziell beteiligen und immer mehr Zuspruch von offizieller Seite.
Ich finde den Ansatz jedenfalls super und werde auch weitehin bei uns im Laden die Leute zum Ausfüllen "zwingen". Das Thema wird fast täglich bei uns diskutiert und stößt auf viel Zuspruch. 
Immer positiv denken, Mr.President


----------



## Sir Galahad (4. Februar 2011)

Hm, die Diskussion ist zwar schon zwei Wochen alt und abgeschlossen, aber dennoch danke für die Nominierung 



romb schrieb:


> Der Grund, warum in und um Freiburg nicht mehr passiert ist doch, dass jeder alles besser weiß oder der eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun haben möchte.
> ...
> Das beste Beispiel, dass es funktioniert ist die Borderline. Hier gab es ein paar Initiatoren, eine Idee und Stück für Stück die Umsetzung - that´s it.



Ja - und darum mein Hinweis, bei einer neuen Initiative sich bei diesen erfolgreichen Intiatoren kundig zu machen, wie sie diesen Erfolg geschafft haben und ein paar Insidertipps zu holen.

Die weitere Diskussion um ein paar Details waren Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge. Die wird man ja wohl noch machen dürfen ...

Oder hast Du sonst noch ein Problem


----------



## Noctis (7. Februar 2011)

2 Sachen:
Am Beispiel einer Open Stage habe ich wieder gemerkt, dass NICHTs passiert, wenn alle nur wollen, aber niemand machen. Wenn EINER das in die Hand nimmt, finden sich (mal von den "Like"/binichdabei-aber-nie-dabei-sein Leuten/labertaschen abgesehen) immer ernsthafte Mitstreiter und Unterstützer. Konzeption in allen Ehren, aber einer muss machen - aber das nur am Rande.

Wie sieht die Strecke denn aus? Is ja bald wieder März/Mai und damit Bauzeit?!?
Könnte man diesmal früher als das letzte Mal planen, sodass ich auch mit kann? 
Ich würd auch Schilder drucken und Folieren.


----------



## FaceGrind (7. Februar 2011)

ich denke anfang märz ist ganz gut für nen bautag, da könnte es dann auch mit dem wetter passen, wird ja bestimmt nochmal winterlich...wenn was drängt, kann man es ja auch mal spontan herrichten.
welchen zweck sollen deine schilder erfüllen?soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat der förster keinen bock auf zu viele schilder.das thema wurde auch schon oft besprochen.sonst natürlich super, dass du dich dafür einsetzen kannst!


----------



## waldman (7. Februar 2011)

anfang märz bin ich nicht da und hab somit auch keine zeit zum planen.
denke mal dass es sich eher auf ende märz verschieben wird.
diesmal dann früher angekündigt, versprochen


----------



## Noctis (7. Februar 2011)

FaceGrind schrieb:
			
		

> welchen zweck sollen deine schilder erfüllen?soweit ich mich erinnern  kann, hat der förster keinen bock auf zu viele schilder.das thema wurde  auch schon oft besprochen.sonst natürlich super, dass du dich dafür  einsetzen kannst!





waldmann @ 27.04.2010 schrieb:


> hab für den nächsten Bautag mal den 22.5. angedacht.
> 
> Wenn ich dann mitm Förster rede werd ich ihn nochmal drauf ansprechen.
> DIN A4 große Schilder an ein paar Kreuzungen von Trail und Wanderweg würden denk ich schon reichen. [...]


Quelle


----------



## Noctis (9. Februar 2011)

Fährt heut um 14:30/15 uhr wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (9. Februar 2011)

Glaub ich hab zu viel Sonne abbekommen und heul grad nen bißchen wegen dem Temeperatursturz rum;-) Freitag wieder...


----------



## Noctis (10. Februar 2011)

Bei Buchenbach dacht ich mir noch so: suuuper, bei mir hats sonne und hier unten Suppe..."
Höhe Kapelle war der Nebel weg - extra für euch bin ich auf den Turm gestiegen. Hat sich gelohnt


----------



## velo rouge (10. Februar 2011)

Ohhh!! Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es am Freitagnachmittag wieder genauso aussieht!Von mir aus kann das Wetter so bleiben!


----------



## mightyknuuut (10. Februar 2011)

war das heute?
gestern war ich aufm kandel, da sahs auch so aus. heute wars doch eigentlich in ordnung? habe mich in gundelfingen aufgehalten, von nebel keine spur.


----------



## bergling (11. Februar 2011)

wie ist denn die schnee/eis/matschlage?  (rest gelöscht...;-)


----------



## waldman (11. Februar 2011)

schreib das doch bitte in den thread der dafür gedacht ist, gibt ja extra einen.

an rosskopf wars gestern genial. mehr grip gibts wohl nicht mehr


----------



## bergling (11. Februar 2011)

ups, sorry, hast recht, falscher thread - wollte bloß den kandelfahrer erwischen, in den schneelagethread guckt irgendwie keiner...

also: hab dort gepostet! 

gruß bergling


----------



## NextTime (11. Februar 2011)

@Noctis: Das Foto ist ja echt mal der Hammer 

Wenn ich nicht diese dummen Prüfungen hätte könnt ich auch mal wieder Rossen gehen, aber das muss wohl noch warten


----------



## Noctis (14. Februar 2011)

Das Foto ist von "gestern" aka Mittwoch. Leider mit meinem Handy geschossen. Taugt allerdings trotz Zeigefinger und Farbrauschen was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (16. Februar 2011)

Nicht ganz 100% passend... Aber, wer von Euch Locals ist hier in dem Video mit dabei?

Bikepark Todtnau Downhill

mfg


----------



## waldman (16. Februar 2011)

bin dabei.
weiße-rotes trikot und schwarz-weiße royal hose.


----------



## deathmetalex (19. Februar 2011)

Servus,
ich war heute seit langem mal wieder am Rosskopf. Wär gut wenn man nicht so viel Müll im Wald liegen lassen könnte. Das ist die Ausbeute die allein an einer Bank lag.
Siehe Fotos.....
Ist ja alles gut komprimierbar.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (19. Februar 2011)

Sieht nach nem nettem Frühstück aus, kann mich deathmetalex aber nur anschließen, was den Müll angeht. Blöderweise werden das halt nicht die Leute sein, die hier im Forum aktiv sind, sondern eher Gelegenheits-Downhiller die nen energiy-drink brauchen um fit zu werden. Glaub mehr als die Leute drauf ansprechen kann man auch hier wieder nicht machen.


----------



## deathmetalex (19. Februar 2011)

Wir könnten ja mal ne Müllaktion machen. Ich hätte ab Mittwoch Zeit ab so 17:00 Uhr. Einfach Müllsäcke mitnehmen und mal hochlaufen. Müssen  ja auch keine zehn Leute sein. Ich wär dabei, wichtig ist das das Zeug nicht liegen bleibt.


----------



## deathmetalex (22. Februar 2011)

Das Mülleinsammeln verschiebt sich auf einen schneefreien Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NextTime (26. Februar 2011)

Ich bin prinzipiell für jede Schandtat bereit


----------



## d2x130 (13. März 2011)

Heute in der Zeitung "Der Sonntag in Freiburg" Artikel: - Auf schmalen Graten - Seite 3:

Zitat: ... Vermehrt mit dem Thema beschäftigt ist derzeit auch die Stadt Freiburg. "Der Wildwuchs der Mountainbikestrecken greift immer mehr um sich", berichtet Hans Burgbacher,  Chef des Freiburger Forstamtes. die Behörde prüft deshalb, ob sie beispielsweise die bei Mountainbikern beliebte Strecke vom Rosskopf herunter, die derzeit von der Stadtverwaltung geduldet wird, sperrt - oder ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, sie zu legalisieren. "Auf jeden Fall muss etwas passieren", sagt Burgbacher: Wir wollen die Mountainbiker keinesfalls überall haben." ....

Hat hier wer noch mehr Infos zu den Plänen des Forstamtes?


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (13. März 2011)

Ich glaube die Leute verstehen nicht ganz, dass von unserer Sportart eine ganze Menge Leute in Wirtschaftssparten wie Handel und Tourismus abhängig sind. Ausserdem kanalisiet die Borderline ganz gut, wenn mal wieder viel los ist am Berg und da sicher keiner aufhört MTB zu fahren, nur weil die Strecke gesperrt wird, artet das Prob. ja noch viel mehr aus.


----------



## Chaparral Rider (13. März 2011)

der vollständige Artikel hier auf Seite 3:
http://img.der-sonntag.de/dso-epaper/pdf/DS_frs_13.03.2011.pdf


----------



## Pinstripe (13. März 2011)

Hmm, mal wieder Probleme mit der 2-m Regelung... Ist ja an sich nichts neues, kotzt mich aber immer mal wieder an. Besonders solche Sätze wie: "Das Ministerium hält das derzeit vorhandene Streckennetz für die Mountainbiker für absolut ausreichend."
Dann sollte man diese versnobten Leute mal zwingen ihrem Golf-Hobby auf nem geteerten Aldi-Parkplatz nachzugehen. Wozu denn Golfplätze anlegen (und dafür meist noch schönen Wald abholzen), gibt doch ausreichend große Plätze in jeder Stadt...

Naja, dafür gibts aber schon genug andere Threads, deshalb will ich hier nicht weiter meinen Frust abladen.


----------



## Sir Galahad (13. März 2011)

Wenn die den Rossi sperren, gibt es erst recht Wildwuchs, den ich meinerseits kräftig düngen werde


----------



## FaceGrind (13. März 2011)

hoffen wir mal, dass auch von uns bikern leute (dimb??) in die gespräche eingebunden werden. nicht nur tourismusverbände und behörden..

ich wills jetzt nicht als alleinigen grund hinstellen, aber mitverantwortlich dafür, dass es jetzt wieder so abgeht sind definitiv all jene, die seit einigen jahren immer wieder den stadtwald umgraben und illegal strecken bauen. wenn die nicht so faul wären, ihren allerwertesten mal ein paar km weiter zu bewegen, wo halt nur noch ein bruchteil der waldbesucher ist, wären die probleme mit sicherheit geringer. aber dass es mit diesem egoistischen gebaue direkt am stadtrand früher oder später probleme gibt, war ja klar..

man sollte die tatsache, dass das thema jetzt wieder so aktuell ist, als chance betrachten. früher oder später muss sich doch eine vernünftige lösung finden..zumal mann vor der anzahl der aktiven biker und deren nutzen für die wirtschaft usw. nicht die augen verschließen kann.
ich finde wir sollten als gruppe auf das forstamt zugehen und denen zeigen, dass wir die situation verstehen und ernst nehmen. durch die borderline ist ja auch eine gewisse basis für kommunikation geschaffen worden.nur nicht abwarten und zuschauen, wie über unsere köpfe hinweg entschieden wird.


----------



## waldman (13. März 2011)

d2x130 schrieb:


> Hat hier wer noch mehr Infos zu den Plänen des Forstamtes?



am mittwoch ist treffen mit der stadt und dem forstamt. mal schauen was dabei raus kommt.
die mail die ich vom förster bekommen habe liest sich eher positiv.


----------



## FaceGrind (13. März 2011)

waldman schrieb:


> am mittwoch ist treffen mit der stadt und dem forstamt. mal schauen was dabei raus kommt.
> die mail die ich vom förster bekommen habe liest sich eher positiv.


----------



## DHSean (13. März 2011)

na da bin ich doch auch mal gespannt was bei rauskommt!

heute oben am turm gefunden: einzelner linker winterhandschuh von GORE mit windstopper membran gefunden - sucher bitte melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyknuuut (14. März 2011)

ich find den artikel im sonntag gar nicht so schlimm, vor allem finde ich gut, dass die mtb seite in form von den tourenveranstaltern auch zu wort kommt.
und dass auf das schizophrene verhalten der offiziellen seite (werbung mit singletrails, aber 2m regel) hingewiesen wird.

was mir tatsächlich nicht bekannt war, ist dass wege explizit aus der 2m regel herausgenommen werden dürfen. ich dachte, dass es da garkeine möglichkeit gibt.

auf jeden fall wünsche ich am mittwoch viel erfolg. sollte es einen zweiten termin geben, wäre es eventuell sinnvoll, unterschriften für trailerhalt zu sammeln, falls für uns nachteilige tendenzen erkennbar sind.

grüße


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (14. März 2011)

Reaktionär und ignorant wie immer: Der Schwarzwaldverein!!
Ich fordere respektvolles und tolerantes Verhalten von beiden Seiten, denn der Wald gehört uns allen!! 

- frühes abbremsen auf Singletrails (Biker)
- Vorbeilassen nicht wegversperren (Wanderer)

TOLERANZ STATT IGNORANZ

Ansgsar, ich wünsche dir in diesem Sinne viel Erfolg beim Gespräch am Mittwoch!!


----------



## MO_Thor (14. März 2011)

Me too.
Ich war letzten Montag oben; wenn man sich den Wanderern rechtzeitig ankündigt und eben Rücksicht walten lässt, gibts keine Probleme.
Aber es ist wie immer: ein paar Dummköpfe diskreditieren die rücksichtsvolle Masse. 20 Biker bremsen und warten, einer ballert voll Stoff am Wandersmann vorbei - wer bleibt im Gedächtnis?


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (14. März 2011)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Me too.
> Ich war letzten Montag oben; wenn man sich den Wanderern rechtzeitig ankündigt und eben Rücksicht walten lässt, gibts keine Probleme.
> Aber es ist wie immer: ein paar Dummköpfe diskreditieren die rücksichtsvolle Masse. 20 Biker bremsen und warten, einer ballert voll Stoff am Wandersmann vorbei - wer bleibt im Gedächtnis?


----------



## Mr. Tr!ckstuff (14. März 2011)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Me too.
> Ich war letzten Montag oben; wenn man sich den Wanderern rechtzeitig ankündigt und eben Rücksicht walten lässt, gibts keine Probleme.
> Aber es ist wie immer: ein paar Dummköpfe diskreditieren die rücksichtsvolle Masse. 20 Biker bremsen und warten, einer ballert voll Stoff am Wandersmann vorbei - wer bleibt im Gedächtnis?



Was großer Mist ist: Volle Kanne am Wanderer vorbeibrettern. Auch blöd: direkt hinter die betagteren Herrschaften fahren und dann laut rufen: "Achtung". Da erschrickt selbst der wohlmeinendste Mensch und ärgert sich. 

Deshalb: Ich bin für eine allgemeine *Klingelpflicht!* 

Im Ernst: Seit ich eine kleine Klingel am Bike habe (Alu, 19 Gramm), hab ich keine Probleme mehr mit Wanderern. Wichtig ist, weit entfernt, aber laut zu klingeln. Der Sound ist jedem geläufig, und die Leute erschrecken sich nicht.


----------



## FaceGrind (14. März 2011)

Mr. Tr!ckstuff schrieb:


> Was großer Mist ist: Volle Kanne am Wanderer vorbeibrettern. Auch blöd: direkt hinter die betagteren Herrschaften fahren und dann laut rufen: "Achtung". Da erschrickt selbst der wohlmeinendste Mensch und ärgert sich.
> 
> Deshalb: Ich bin für eine allgemeine *Klingelpflicht!*
> 
> Im Ernst: Seit ich eine kleine Klingel am Bike habe (Alu, 19 Gramm), hab ich keine Probleme mehr mit Wanderern. Wichtig ist, weit entfernt, aber laut zu klingeln. Der Sound ist jedem geläufig, und die Leute erschrecken sich nicht.



sehr gute idee! sollte halt der klassische klingelsound sein, sonst checkts keiner


----------



## ToniTaste (14. März 2011)

Mr. Tr!ckstuff schrieb:


> Was großer Mist ist: Volle Kanne am Wanderer vorbeibrettern. Auch blöd: direkt hinter die betagteren Herrschaften fahren und dann laut rufen: "Achtung". Da erschrickt selbst der wohlmeinendste Mensch und ärgert sich.
> 
> Deshalb: Ich bin für eine allgemeine *Klingelpflicht!*
> 
> Im Ernst: Seit ich eine kleine Klingel am Bike habe (Alu, 19 Gramm), hab ich keine Probleme mehr mit Wanderern. Wichtig ist, weit entfernt, aber laut zu klingeln. Der Sound ist jedem geläufig, und die Leute erschrecken sich nicht.



 Habe auch schon seit Jahren eine kleine Klingel dran und es macht das Leben auf den Trails für alle wirklich einfacher. Kann manchmal nicht so recht verstehen warum so ´ne Miniklingel nicht mehr am Bike haben ... 

Witzig ist immer das Phänomen in der Gruppe. Mitfahrer schauen erst auf den Lenker und meinen "was´n das ???" ... später auf dem Trail heißt es permanent "fahr mal vor, Du hast ´ne Klingel"


----------



## BiNkZ (14. März 2011)

Also ich hab eigentlich auch nix gegen Wanderer auf Single Trails, von mir aus können die schon bleiben. Wer sammelt mit mir Unterschriften für die Wanderer?

Ne im Ernst: Ich versteh das Problem der Leute einfach nicht. Das ist doch echt nur Papierrumgemurkse "weil es halt so ist". Mit ein wenig Rücksichtsnahme haben Biker und Wandersleute doch absolut kein Problem miteinander. Dazu sind um Freiburg meiner Einschätzung nach sogar deutlich mehr Biker auf den Trails als Wanderer ...

Was den Streckenwildwuchs angeht versteh ich die Behörden ja noch, Es sollte halt einfach noch ein paar wenig mehr legale Lines zum eigenverantwortlichen bauen der Biker geben, vllt mit ein paar kleinen Schildern vor "Gefahrenstellen"
Aber dazu müsste sich natürlich erst etwas in den Gesetzen ändern...


----------



## onlyforchicks (14. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zwar nicht aus eurer Gegend, kenne die Boarderline aber in Abschnitten. Super Sache!!

Hut ab vor allen, die das ermöglicht haben.

Das Hauptproblem ist doch , dass keiner der vielfältigen Waldbenutzer etwas von "seinem Revier" abgeben möchte. 

Die Wanderer wollen in Ruhe mit 20 Mann durch den Wald von Hütte zu Hütte zur nächsten Trinkmöglichkeit wandern. Die Nordicwalker laufen in 4er Reihen nebeneinander her und gehen keinen Meter auf die Seite. Die Jogger genauso. Die Hundebesitzer wollen ihren Hund möglichst stressfrei (also unangeleint) gassi führen. Die Reiter wollen auf allen Wegen reiten. Schliesslich wollen wir MTBler die Singletrails runterknallen.
Der Forst schliesslich will die Waldwirtschaftswege als solche nutzen. 

Das alles birgt halt ein gewisses Konfliktpotential.

Wenn aber jeder bereit wäre, ein klein wenig Rücksicht zu nehmen , gäbe es das heraubeschworene Problem gar nicht.
Aber da die meisten Waldbenutzer leider Menschen(engstirnig und egoistisch) sind, wird das wohl eher schwierig.
In diesem Sinne, 
immer locker bleiben und Rücksicht nehmen,

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (15. März 2011)

Mr. Tr!ckstuff schrieb:


> Was großer Mist ist: Volle Kanne am Wanderer vorbeibrettern. Auch blöd: direkt hinter die betagteren Herrschaften fahren und dann laut rufen: "Achtung". Da erschrickt selbst der wohlmeinendste Mensch und ärgert sich.
> 
> Deshalb: Ich bin für eine allgemeine *Klingelpflicht!*
> 
> Im Ernst: Seit ich eine kleine Klingel am Bike habe (Alu, 19 Gramm), hab ich keine Probleme mehr mit Wanderern. Wichtig ist, weit entfernt, aber laut zu klingeln. Der Sound ist jedem geläufig, und die Leute erschrecken sich nicht.


Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal umsetzen. 
Du meinst nicht zufällig die "Billy"-Klingeln, die es in zig Farben gibt? Die sind hübsch laut und hell.....


----------



## Mr. Tr!ckstuff (15. März 2011)

ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die Billy heißen - ich meine diese kleinen (Durchmesser ca 2 cm), knubbeligen Dinger, die einfach nur "Pling" machen.


----------



## Eike. (15. März 2011)

Die hört doch keiner wenn man nicht schon direkt hintendran ist. Und wenn doch hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten das nicht mit einem Fahrrad verbinden. Das klassische Ring-Ring ist vermutlich genetisch verankert.


----------



## Mr. Tr!ckstuff (15. März 2011)

Doch, die "Pling"-Dinger sind ganz schön laut. Und nach meiner Erfahrung ist deren Klang schon "genetisch verankert", wie du so schön sagst. Bei mir jedenfalls funktioniert das wunderbar.


----------



## ToniTaste (15. März 2011)

Die macht "Pling", oder "Pling Pling" und wird auch von größerer Entfernung gehört. Auch wenn die "Beklingelten" sich unterhalten oder evtl. nicht mehr ganz so gut hören ... funktioniert  und kosten tut sie auch so gut wie nichts ...


----------



## kailer (15. März 2011)

Wenns dem Frieden dient, werde ich an mein neues Rad auch eine Klingel schrauben. Gute Idee! 

Ansonsten gibt's natürlich in zwei Wochen noch die Möglichkeit, den politischen Arm des Schwarzwaldvereins aus der Landesregierung zu entfernen. Dann bekommt auch die Freiburger Forstdirektion einen neuen Chef (der amtierende Regierungspräsident ist CDU-Karrierist).

Hier nochmal zum nachlesen die Ignoranz der Regierung zum Thema (pdf): Stellungnahme Ministerium zur Zwei-Meter-Regel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (15. März 2011)

Offiziell werden also beide Augen zugedrückt, nur um sich in keine der beiden Richtungen bewegen zu müssen:


> Dem Ministerium für Ernährung und Ländlichen Raum ist keine Dunkelziffer
> von Radlern bekannt, welche die Zwei-Meter-Regelung zu ihrer sportlichen,
> körperlichen und geistigen Erbauung missachten.



Geht von euch jemand morgen Abend fahren? Würde da gerne mal mitkommen. 

Gruß

h4wk


----------



## keroson (15. März 2011)

CHRIZCROZZ schrieb:


> Reaktionär und ignorant wie immer: Der Schwarzwaldverein!!
> Ich fordere respektvolles und tolerantes Verhalten von beiden Seiten, denn der Wald gehört uns allen!!
> 
> - frühes abbremsen auf Singletrails (Biker)
> ...



1. Der Schwarzwaldverein ist ein Verein und macht auch nicht so viel ungutes. 
2. Kann man so einem Verein beitreten und das Vereinsleben dort beinflussen.

3. Toleranz statt Intoleranz!  Ich bin zur Zeit auf Teneriffa, in den meisten Teilen der Insel ist Biken auf schmalen Wegen verboten. Das wird sich hier aber mit Regierungsgeldern bald ändern. Vor nem guten Monat sind wir eine Downhillstrecke in den Süden runter. Verboten aber komplett von den Locals geshaped. Anlieger Sprünge etc. Da haben sich ein paar Wandere verlaufen, Deutsche. Zitat: Deppen, die machen mit ihren Bikes die Wege kaputt  Ein Weg der von Biker für Biker angelegt wurde... 
Gleiches Problem hier wie daheim.

Aber es gibt auch auf Bikerseite welche, die ohne zu Bremsen auf der Ideallinie an Wanderern und Bikern vorbei rauschen, die Müll im Wald liegen lassen etc. Bei 90% der Leute reicht ein freundliches Lächeln, ein Hallo und Danke, vielleicht auch mal kurzes stehen bleiben etc. für ein sehr poitives Feedback.

Naja, langsam höhlt sich der Stein vom Wassertropfen.


----------



## Zep2008 (16. März 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> 1. Der Schwarzwaldverein ist ein Verein und macht auch nicht so viel ungutes.
> 2. Kann man so einem Verein beitreten und das Vereinsleben dort beinflussen.



dem kann ich nur beipflichten!

Für sämtliche Trails, egal von welchem Berg auch immer (PTW, KHW, Damenpfad, Blaue Raute usw. ist der SW-Verein zuständig, er ist der Wegebetreiber.
Dieser Verein hat ein massives Nachswuchsproblem, im gehen die Wegleinstandhalter aus. 
Dehalb werden auch immer mehr Trails auf Forstautobahnen umgeleitet, die unterhält der Forst.
Also dem SWV beiterten und eine Sektion MTB gründen!
Bei DAV gibt es das ja schon länger.

Stefan


----------



## kailer (16. März 2011)

Sorry, aber solange die Zwei-Meter-Regel besteht, halte ich einen Beitritt zum Schwarzwaldverein, der 75000 Mitglieder hat, mit dem Ziel, dort die (Trail-)Interessen der MTBiker zu vertreten, für grenzenlos naiv. Bei einzelnen Ortsgruppen mag das anders sein, aber in der Zentrale wird man als Mountainbiker nicht ernst genommen. Beim DAV sieht die Sache ganz anders aus, der hält sich aber auch politisch neutral. 

Der Schwarzwaldverein mit seiner Folklore- und Bauerntradition ist nunmal ein Nährboden für erzkonservative Kräfte, daran ist nur schwer etwas zu ändern. Dass er trotzdem viel gutes tut, daran zweifle ich nicht.


----------



## snakebites (16. März 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> ....Da haben sich ein paar Wandere verlaufen, Deutsche. Zitat: Deppen, die machen mit ihren Bikes die Wege kaputt....
> ....Gleiches Problem hier wie daheim. ....



Ist auch kein Wunder!


----------



## waldman (16. März 2011)

*Ohne Verein keine Borderline !*

Das Gespräch mit dem Forstamt war sehr konstruktiv, es ist auch weiterhin ein attraktives Angebot für Mountainbiker im Stadtwald gewünscht.

Aus rechtlichen Gründen muss sich trotzdem einiges ändern.

Damit die Borderline erhalten bleiben kann, müssen wir einen Verein gründen.
Dazu suchen wir Leute die sich mit Vereinsgründung auskennen, ganz besonders rechtlich. Ideal wäre es wenn unter euch ein Anwalt ist oder jemand einen Anwalt gut kennt, der sich mit solchen Fragen auskennt und uns umsonst berät.


----------



## Mr. Tr!ckstuff (16. März 2011)

waldman schrieb:


> *Ohne Verein keine Borderline !*
> 
> Das Gespräch mit dem Forstamt war sehr konstruktiv, es ist auch weiterhin ein attraktives Angebot für Mountainbiker im Stadtwald gewünscht.
> 
> ...



Frag mal den Rechtsanwalt Michael Albert, Luisenstraße 3 in FR. Der wird von der bike immer als Experte befragt, wenn es um Produkthaftungsfragen geht. Ist wohl selbst Biker und DAV-Mitglied. Er wurde mir in anderen Fragen auch schon als sehr kompetent und engagiert empfohlen. 

Gruß, Klaus


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (16. März 2011)

Verein gründen Es lebe die Borderrline!!


Sorry aber zum SWV fällt mir nix weiter ein als oben schon gesagt...reaktionär, konservativ.

Und die Sache mit dem gegenseitigen respektvollen Umgang aller Waldnutzer sollte ja eigentlich klar sein.


----------



## Noctis (17. März 2011)

wenn Ihr einen Namen habt, bau ich n Logo und Co.
Webseite Proggen liegt mir nicht so, wenngleich ich ne Wordpress und Tp3 CMS aufsetzen kann - aber was heißt das schon...


----------



## Brödsböd (17. März 2011)

Hey Ansgar,
erstmal danke für deinen Einsatz beim Forstamt!! 

Was heisst "aus rechtlichen Gründen" konkret? Ist dann der Verein "Betreiber" des Trails? Wer übernimmt die Verantwortung für die Biker, die ihn nutzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (17. März 2011)

hallo zusammen - bin den trail letztes WE gefahren, ihr habt echt viel umgebaut, hat richtig viel spaß gemacht 

@Brödsböd
ich persönlich (nur m.M.) sehe das so, ja. jeder der fahren möchte, müsste dann aus meiner sicht vereinsmitglied werden und eine haftungsverzichtserklärung abgeben... auf der strecke müsste dann ein fahrverbot für nichtvereinsmitgleider gelten...

vg


----------



## TinaR (17. März 2011)

was würde den mit dem Trail passieren, wenn kein Verein gegründet wird?


----------



## mightyknuuut (17. März 2011)

waldman schrieb:


> *Ohne Verein keine Borderline !*
> 
> Das Gespräch mit dem Forstamt war sehr konstruktiv, es ist auch weiterhin ein attraktives Angebot für Mountainbiker im Stadtwald gewünscht.
> 
> ...



gibts dafür nicht DIMB?


----------



## waldman (17. März 2011)

TinaR schrieb:


> was würde den mit dem Trail passieren, wenn kein Verein gegründet wird?



ohne verein wird der trail dichtgemacht.

wie das alles abläuft mit haftung usw wissen wir noch nicht, das versuche ich gerade rauszufinden.
das es funktioniert sieht man am beispiel boppard, hier herrscht eine ähnliche situation.

Die DIMB kann uns sicher helfen. kontakt ist schon aufgenommen.


----------



## TinaR (17. März 2011)

Dann drück ich mal ganz fest die Daumen, dass uns die Strecke erhalten bleibt. Werde unterstützen wo ich kann.
Super Einsatz jedenfalls!


----------



## MO_Thor (17. März 2011)

...wo muss ich unterschreiben?
Ich bin zwar noch weit vom Fahrniveau entfernt, um den Trail flüssig fahren zu können, aber ich will ihn nicht verlieren.
Also - ich bin dabei!


----------



## GlobalPlayer070 (17. März 2011)

blind-fish schrieb:


> hallo zusammen - bin den trail letztes WE gefahren, ihr habt echt viel umgebaut, hat richtig viel spaß gemacht
> 
> @Brödsböd
> ich persönlich (nur m.M.) sehe das so, ja. jeder der fahren möchte, müsste dann aus meiner sicht vereinsmitglied werden und eine haftungsverzichtserklärung abgeben... auf der strecke müsste dann ein fahrverbot für nichtvereinsmitgleider gelten...
> ...



hört sich ja nach privatisierung an! Fehlt nur noch ein Gate und eine Kasse. 
Und vergiss nicht die Wanderer... Wanderverbot?


----------



## J00lz (17. März 2011)

Auch von mir schonmal ein dickes Dankeschön für deinen Einsatz

Klasse wenn sich jemand so für die Szene einsetzt!


----------



## Eike. (17. März 2011)

Bei den Heidelbergern gibt es eine ähnliche Situation, vielleicht können die euch auch Tipps geben. Link zur Homepage. Der Chef (?) ist auch im Forum unter dem Nick guru39 aktiv.
Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg damit die Borderline offen zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (17. März 2011)

super, merci.
hab ihn gerade mal angeschrieben.


----------



## keroson (19. März 2011)

waldman schrieb:


> ohne verein wird der trail dichtgemacht.



Es ging auch anders.
Die Stadt weißt die Boarderline als offizielle MTB-Strecke aus, eine Haftpflicht wird bei der Badischen Städte und Gemeindeversicherung abgeschlossen, das ganze muss vom Stadtrat genehmigt und von verschiedenen Behörden (Forst, Naturschutz, etc.) durch gewunken werden und das Ding ist auch ohne Verein etc. legal.

Mit dem Verein macht es sich die Stadt relativ einfach. Da muss sie relativ wenig machen....


----------



## kingofdirt (19. März 2011)

Bereits vor der Borderline war dieser Trail schon als offizielle MTB-Strecke ausgewiesen.

Entweder die Stadt kennt diese Variante der Absicherung nicht ausreichend, oder es geht wirklich nicht.


----------



## Toni Dark (19. März 2011)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> Bereits vor der Borderline war dieser Trail schon als offizielle MTB-Strecke ausgewiesen.
> 
> Entweder die Stadt kennt diese Variante der Absicherung nicht ausreichend, oder es geht wirklich nicht.



Ich glaube eher für die Stadt ist es anders halt am bequemsten. Ist doch schön, wenn man die gesamte Verantwortung abgeben kann und trotzdem davon profitiert. 

Läuft ja im ganzen Schwarzwald so mit der 2-Meter-Regel. Werbung machen als Mountainbike-Region mit Singletrails, eigentlich ist es aber illegal.


----------



## kingofdirt (19. März 2011)

sicher spielt das auch eine Rolle, aber ich bezweifle das es so einfach ist. Der Verein und die Genehmigung der Strecke bedarf auch so eine Absegnung des Gemeinderats und der genannten Behörden. Ist jetzt also nicht sooo viel einfacher für die Stadt wenn es ein Verein gibt... Zudem ist ja zwichen den bisher ausgeschilderten MTB Strecken und der Borderline auch ein unterschied


----------



## waldman (19. März 2011)

Versicherungen sind für Vereine spottbillig.
Ich denke nicht dass die Stadt für die Strecke eine so günstige Versicherung bekommen würde.
Außerdem gibt es bei der Stadt niemanden der sich darum kümmern würde, dafür gibts einfach keine Stelle auf den Ämtern.
In Boppard zum Beispiel ist auch die Stadt der Träger des Bikeparks, der Verein ist nur für Wartung und Pflege verpflichtet.

Diese Diskussion ist eh hinfällig da das Forstamt es nunmal so möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (20. März 2011)

Solange es mit dem Trail weitergeht ist das, zumindest für mich, kein Problem. Wenn der Verein gegründet ist bin ich auf jeden Fall Mitglied.
Danke für die Infos, Waldmann.


----------



## juh (20. März 2011)

muss es ein neuer verein sein?
gäbe es die möglichkeit, in einem bereits existierenden (nur die rig würde ich aus persönlicher erfahrung nicht wollen) eine untersektion aufzumachen?

die herren vom forstamt können schlecht eine gute mountainbike strecke bauen und unterhalten - der erfolg der borderline liegt doch daran, dass sie grundsätzlich für jeden fahrbar ist, aber trotzdem für gute fahrer genug schwierigkeiten und rumpeldibumpel bietet. 
ein 40-jähriger familienvater mit 10 jahre altem hardtail kommt genau so runter, wie der sonntägliche downhillbike-bepackte testosteron-treff, ohne dass es langweilig wäre und ohne, dass der familienvater ein risiko für leib und leben eingeht.

man wird allein deswegen auf der bordeline übrigens schlecht große northshores oder dh-streckenelemente installieren können, weil man ansonsten genau diesen charakter zerstört. 
die strecke würde erheblich spezialisierter, die borderline würde den unerfahreneren fahrer eher abschrecken (oder umbringen, siehe dirtpark und daraus erwachsene diskussion) und nicht mehr die mountainbiker am rosskopf auf diese strecke ziehen --> nicht-downhiller würden wieder überall fahren, fürs forstamt bestünde kein grund mehr, die borderline zu unterstützen, weil der klare nutzen fürs forstamt hinfort wäre...

eine strecke, die (fast) jeden fahrer zufrieden stellt, können nur aktive radfahrer bauen und niemand, der selbst nicht rad fährt und nicht weiß, wonach wir suchen. 

die lösung, dass ein verein für die streckenpflege zuständig und haftbar ist, wäre doch für alle seiten vorteilhaft.
da als einzelperson den kopf hinhalten zu müssen, wenn was passiert, wäre extrem unschön.
das forstamt/die stadt kann wahrscheinlich keine gute strecke planen und bauen (s.o.) - und sie muss das auch gar nicht leisten können, wie ich finde. die sind so fair, eine strecke zu ermöglichen.

interessant zu wissen wäre, ob und in wie weit sich die stadt finanziell an einer versicherung beteiligen würde oder ob der verein solche dinge allein tragen müsste.

grüße, jörg


----------



## waldman (20. März 2011)

einem verein anschließen möchten wir uns nicht.
bestehende vereine sind meist recht komplex in ihrer struktur, deshalb wollen wir einen neuen verein gründen der nur eben für diesen einen zweck (legalisierung von strecken) da ist.
zusätzlich möchten wir den beitrag sehr gering halten. wenn man sich einem großen verein anschließt besteht die gefahr dass die einnahmen der untersektion den großen verein mitfinanzieren. das wollen wir definitiv nicht.


----------



## juh (20. März 2011)

das mit eingliedern in einen verein eingliedern issn argument...

die streckenpflege zu finanzieren wäre ja kein ding. ´hast du schon ne ahnung, wieviel so ne versicherung kosten würde und wer das tragen soll?


----------



## ichoe (22. März 2011)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> ...wo muss ich unterschreiben?
> Ich bin zwar noch weit vom Fahrniveau entfernt, um den Trail flüssig fahren zu können, aber ich will ihn nicht verlieren.
> Also - ich bin dabei!



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. März 2011)

Sehr gute Sache. So ein Verein könnte sicher doch auch mehr möglich machen als die Borderline (so schön sie ist, das Bedürfnis nach Abwechslung führt einen dann doch schon mal auch auf andere, eigentlich verbotene Trails).

Beispiel Sternwald. Da gibt es so manche kleine Anlage, die spaßig aber völlig harmlos ist und auch so angelegt, dass sie nicht auf Wanderwegen läuft. Allerdings herrscht hier ein Kampf zwischen Forst und Bikern (ich vermute Forst, weil Wanderwege halt gar nicht betroffen sind), diese Anlagen mit Ästen und Bäumen zu sperren.

Das ist völlig kontraproduktiv, weil dadurch die Biker natürlich wieder auf den Wanderwegen abfahren und so erst recht Konflikte entstehen.

Ich halte den Sternwald und die Abfahrt dahin vom Brombergsattel für einen sehr starken Kandidaten für eine zweite Strecke. Gerade weil 

1. da sehr viele Wege sind (zum Teil halb zugewachsene, die für Biker genutzt werden könnten), so dass eine Interessentrennung Biker/Wanderer möglich wird
2. weil das dort sehr hohe Konfliktpotenzial durch eine bikerfreundliche/biker-only (de jure oder durch die Art des Wegs) Abfahrt entschärft werden würde / müsste / sollte
3. offenbar Kids da sind, die "Baudrang" haben

Ein Verein könnte das Thema auch öffentlich machen und so z.B. für mehr Akzeptanz, auch durch entsprechende Beschilderung sorgen, als die derzeitige halblegale Lösung.


----------



## mightyknuuut (22. März 2011)

naja, erstmal das vorhandene sichern, bevor man an neue projekte denken kann.

verein unterstütze ich gerne, wissen kann ich leider keines beitragen.


wenns in ne heiße phase geht, kann man ja mal wieder nen bike stammtisch anberaumen.


----------



## NextTime (24. März 2011)

Moin moin,

hört sich doch alles ganz vernünftig an. Gegen einen Verein ist doch grundsätzlich nichts einzuwenden. Hätte auch schon nen Namen WbbdFk "Wir buddeln bis der Förster kommt" 

Muss mal ein bissel in meinen Akten suchen, war vor ein paar Jahren bei ner Vereinsgründung mit dabei, ging zwar um nen Jugendtreff aber da war auch ein Skatepark mit dabei (den haben sie jetzt abgerissen )

Ansonsten ein dickes Lob an alle beteiligten, das ganze braucht immer mehr Zeit als man so denkt. Bin natürlich auch bereit mit einzusteigen 

Man könnte sich doch mal irgendwo treffen damit das nicht immer über Forum und Facebook geht. Wär doch mal was nettes.


Gruß Dirk


----------



## fulgaes (26. März 2011)

Ich werde definitiv Mitglied!
Wie Was Wann Wer Wo


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (1. April 2011)

Update?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fulgaes (2. April 2011)

...wenns denn sein muss...
hier mein update:
ich bin immer noch dabei!


----------



## waldman (4. April 2011)

der verein ist schonmal gegründet. jetzt muss beim finanzamt noch die gemeinnützigkeit durchgehen und dann muss der verein beim amtsgericht eingetragen werden.
läuft alles nach plan.


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (4. April 2011)

Zum Glück!


----------



## feuerdaggi (4. April 2011)

Oh man, Ich hab den kram jetzt eben das erste mal gelesen. Vorher immer nur gerüchteweise davon erfahren. Danke für den Einsatz!!!

 bin ich klar auch dabei und wenn noch hilfe gebraucht wird auch. Nur kurz melden. 

Baun wir dann auch n Vereinsheim und unternehmen Busreisen in schöne Städte? So richtig Kegelclubstyle???


----------



## kingofdirt (4. April 2011)

Ja!


----------



## mightyknuuut (4. April 2011)

feuerdaggi schrieb:


> Baun wir dann auch n Vereinsheim und unternehmen Busreisen in schöne Städte? So richtig Kegelclubstyle???




ich hoffe, dass es primär darum gehen wird.

plus mehrmals die woche stammtisch mit viel bier.


----------



## DannyX (4. April 2011)

@ waldman

Bin recht neu hier in FR und dieses Saison die Borderline zum ersten Mal gefahren (dieses WE 5 Mal), ich bin wahnsinnig begeistert! Respekt für dein Engagement!


----------



## fulgaes (4. April 2011)

das vereinsheim steht doch schon...oben aufm' rosskopf!


----------



## DannyX (5. April 2011)

Es fehlen noch Plastikstühle und Zapfanlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (6. April 2011)

Hab mal eben bissi gestöbert hier und die neuesten Entwicklungen gesichtet...
Da ich seit letzter Woche wieder stolzer Einwohner Freiburgs bin kann ich mich hier als weiteres potentielles Vereinsmitglied ankündigen.

Ganz unabhängig davon:
Liebe Grüße an Ansgar, Marc, Tina und Benjamin.


----------



## andrerobert (10. April 2011)

BIn gespannt wie sich das ganze entwickelt mit dem biken rund um Freiburg!

Als Mitglied wär ich auf jedne Fall dabei, fahr ja auch oft genau da runter...


----------



## TinaR (11. April 2011)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Hab mal eben bissi gestöbert hier und die neuesten Entwicklungen gesichtet...
> Da ich seit letzter Woche wieder stolzer Einwohner Freiburgs bin kann ich mich hier als weiteres potentielles Vereinsmitglied ankündigen.
> 
> Ganz unabhängig davon:
> Liebe Grüße an Ansgar, Marc, Tina und Benjamin.



Herzlichen Willkommen zurück.....wo auch immer Du warst.....du warst einfach weg


----------



## waldman (15. April 2011)

so, jetzt haben wir auch noch ein wenig medienpräsenz bekommen:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/vereint-am-rosskopf--44217081.html

wenn das finanzamt jetzt mal hin machen würde könnten wir den verein mal zum notar tragen und eintragen lassen...


----------



## blackleaf (15. April 2011)

Grad gelesen, super! Hoffe das Ding ist bald durch...


----------



## Norganic (15. April 2011)

servus ansgar 

ich hätt da jemand beim finanzamt sitzen. den werd ich gleich mal anrufen. mal sehen ob der da was beschleunigen kann. 
gruss 
norganic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerkekz (15. April 2011)

Eine Frage dazu hab ich aber mal. Da ja nun in Zukunft der Verein dafür haftet, heißt dass wir dann die Strecke nach belieben gestalten dürfen( sprichwort sprünge) oder ist das immer noch eine Sache ob das der Förster absegnet? 
Grüße Jan


----------



## waldman (15. April 2011)

diese frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt.
jetzt gehts erstmal darum die strecke so wie sie ist zu erhalten.
dann können wir schauen welche bedingungen die versicherung stellt.


----------



## GlobalPlayer070 (15. April 2011)

"Der "Borderline-Trail" gehört für Insider zu den schönsten Mountainbike-Strecken weit und breit." zitat BZ

Und jetzt nicht nur für Insider


----------



## Killerkekz (15. April 2011)

Ja oke 
stimmt erst mal alles klar machen und dann mal sehn


----------



## DannyX (15. April 2011)

In der B.Z. steht was von 150 Piepen Versicherungsbeitrag jährlich für Mitglieder, 200 jährlich für Nicht-Mitglieder. Heisst das, wenn ein unangemeldetes Nicht-Mitglied dort fährt und auf die Schnauze fliegt, dass der Verein dann dafür haftbar gemacht werden kann?
Ohne Scheiss, ich frag mich wirklich, warum das alles so kompliziert sein muss!
In Deutschland hat jeder Krankenversicherung. Ich denke so ziemlich jeder hat irgendwann mal Sportverletzungen gehabt (ausser Biken). Die können auch im öffentlichen Raum ausserhalb eines Vereins passiert sein, warum ist das alles so ein Riesenproblem? Und dass andere (Forst, Stadt, Verein) für andere haften finde ich sowieso ziemlich strange (ausgenommen grobe Fahrlässigkeit). Naja... Deutschland (wenigstens hat hier jeder eine Versicherung).


----------



## kailer (15. April 2011)

Also, ich kenne die Satzung nicht, aber ich schätze mal, dass es um Unfälle  mit Dritten geht und die Summe für eine Haftpflichtversicherung ist.
Wer sich beim Runterfahren auf die Schnauze legt, Mitglied oder nicht, macht das mit seiner Krankenversicherung aus. 

Wenn aber zum Beispiel jemand einen Wanderer anfährt oder ein Wanderer über eine Hühnerleiter stolpert und dann klagt, muss dafür in Zukunft nicht mehr die Stadt, sondern der Verein juristisch den Kopf hinhalten. 

Um das Risiko für den Verein zu minimieren, ist wahrscheinlich umfangreiches Beschildern mit Warnhinweisen und Benutzungsordnung nötig...


----------



## DannyX (16. April 2011)

Ok, das macht Sinn. Eine umfangreiche Beschilderung ist meiner Meinung auch nötig.
Viele Wanderer sehen vor allem das erste Treppenstück der Borderline eher als Anstieg.

Trotz Anlieger, Sprüngen, Reifenspuren checken es manche wohl wirklich nicht und schauen dann recht verdattert wenn man an ihnen vorbei fährt (mit angemessenem Tempo/Abstand versteht sich).


----------



## deathmetalex (17. April 2011)

DannyX schrieb:


> Ok, das macht Sinn. Eine umfangreiche Beschilderung ist meiner Meinung auch nötig.
> Viele Wanderer sehen vor allem das erste Treppenstück der Borderline eher als Anstieg.
> 
> Trotz Anlieger, Sprüngen, Reifenspuren checken es manche wohl wirklich nicht und schauen dann recht verdattert wenn man an ihnen vorbei fährt (mit angemessenem Tempo/Abstand versteht sich).



Der Trail wird von Radfahren *und* Fußgängern gleichberechtigt genutzt.


----------



## GlobalPlayer070 (17. April 2011)

deathmetalex schrieb:


> Der Trail wird von Radfahren *und* Fußgängern gleichberechtigt genutzt.



wird es dann im Zukunft auch so sein? Oder wird es zu einer reiner biker Streke?


----------



## Sir Galahad (21. April 2011)

Reine Bikerstrecke wäre sicher sinnvoller. Sonst gibts ja Kompetenzgerangel zw. dem Bikerverein und dem Schwarzwaldverein. Zumal Fußgänger den Weg nur streckenweise laufen können, Teile sind nur für Biker sinnvoll. Da kommt man zu Fuß kaum gut runter, und Biker haben keine Chance auszuweichen (oberstes und unterstes Stück z.B.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiNkZ (23. April 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Reine Bikerstrecke wäre sicher sinnvoller. Sonst gibts ja Kompetenzgerangel zw. dem Bikerverein und dem Schwarzwaldverein. Zumal Fußgänger den Weg nur streckenweise laufen können, Teile sind nur für Biker sinnvoll. Da kommt man zu Fuß kaum gut runter, und Biker haben keine Chance auszuweichen (oberstes und unterstes Stück z.B.).




Naja, wieso sollte man dort zu Fuß nicht gut runter oder rauf kommen?

Aber als reine Bikestrecke wäre es natürlich schon sinniger.
Allerdings fahren die allermeisten von uns ja auch trotzdem "reine Fußstrecken"...


----------



## Felix_2302 (25. April 2011)

Tag zusammen... Wollte mal fragen ob ein Local sich mal erbarmen würde mit mir den Rosskopf zu fahren?! Würd mich riesig freuen


----------



## teufelszyklop2 (26. April 2011)

Ich und mein Kumpel würden bald mal wieder ne Tour hoch machen. Sind aber beide erst 13 bzw. 14. Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob er einverstanden ist.


----------



## stetsnachunten (28. April 2011)

tach,

bin ziemlich regelmäßig auf der line unterwegs und wollte mal checken, inwieweit mal wieder Streckenpflege geplant ist ? Meiner Meinung nach müssten die Anlieger im unteren Teil dringend überholt werden (sind mittlerweile schon einige dicke Bremsplatten drin)

würd mich auf ne Buddelsession freuen

Gruss


----------



## waldman (28. April 2011)

buddeln gibts (würd ich sagen) wenn wir sicher wissen dass es den trail weiterhin gibt.
das sollte jetzt erst alles geregelt werden vor wir unnötig viel arbeit reinstecken.

wenn es aber so weit ist wird als erstes gebaut !


----------



## gibb3n (5. Mai 2011)

Wenns soweit ist, ich buddel mit. Bin zwar erst einmal runter aber war danach völlig im Endorphinrausch


----------



## Peter Freiburg (6. Mai 2011)

Felix_2302 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen... Wollte mal fragen ob ein Local sich mal erbarmen würde mit mir den Rosskopf zu fahren?! Würd mich riesig freuen



Hi Felix,

ich fahre den Rosskopf eher XC und recht flott hoch.
Aber: wenn du am Wochenende am Rosskopf unterwegs bist, sind da dutzende Biker, die helfen dir alle bei der Streckenfindung weiter und du kannst dich sicher zu ner Gruppe mal dazugesellen.

Wir Freiburger sind doch alle gesellig .

Tipp: zum Hochfahren empfehle ich den Weg ab der Freiburger Jugendherberge, die ist in der unmittelbaren Umgebung vom SC Stadion.


----------



## waldman (11. Mai 2011)

so, jetzt kanns losgehen.
hier wird es zeitnah ein anmeldeformular zum download geben:
http://mtb-freiburg.blogspot.com/


----------



## macvolki (11. Mai 2011)

Top, ein dickes Lob und besten Dank für deine Mühe, bin dabei und freue mich das alles geklappt hat!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (11. Mai 2011)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (11. Mai 2011)




----------



## Norganic (11. Mai 2011)

freut mich auch mega. super sache. danke für deine mühen. wahhhnsinn. 
jjjuuuhu


----------



## weisswurst666 (11. Mai 2011)

Moin miteinander! 
Ich bin dieses WE am Samstag wahrscheinlich in Freiburg. Würde gerne die Borderline in Angriff nehmen. Wär top wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren, 
wäre mir lieber als alleine zu fahren.
 Bin noch eher langsam unterwegs auf Grund einer Verletzung im Vorjahr, aber das soll nicht heißen das ich ne SPaßbremse bin . 
Also wär Lust/Zeit hat melde sich bitte per PM oder hier im Thread 

MfG

Dave


----------



## Mr.Beasto (11. Mai 2011)

hey weiswurscht ,falls sicn keiner findet dann stell dich einfach ans schwabentor und folge den heerscharen von bikern mit integralhelmen !


----------



## waldman (12. Mai 2011)

sodele,
Aufnahmeantrag ist online!
http://mtb-freiburg.blogspot.com/
Ausdrucken, ausfüllen und zuschicken.
*Damit es mit der Borderline weitergeht.*

edit: jetzt ist auch die satzung online, nicht dass man da irgendwas unterschreibt was man gar nicht kennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisswurst666 (12. Mai 2011)

Nabend nochmal,
weiß schon jemand ob er Samstag am Rosskopf ist? Werde ab 10/11 Uhr da bzw am hoch schieben/fahren sein  


MfG
Dave


----------



## velo rouge (12. Mai 2011)

Wenns nicht aus Kübeln giesst und der Freitagabend nicht so wild wird,werd ich sicher gegen 12 Uhr aufm Weg nach oben sein.Ich glaub um die Uhrzeit sind wahrscheinlich einige unterwegs!

See ya!


----------



## mightyknuuut (12. Mai 2011)

bei mir funktioniert keiner der downloads. habs extra mit verschiedenen browsern ausprobiert.
gibts keine möglichkeit, das nochmal woanders hochzuladen? irgendwer wird hier doch 10mb speicher stellen können.
oder dropbox oder sowas.


----------



## waldman (12. Mai 2011)

so, jetzt nochmal mit dropbox.
satzung:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/29038596/Satzung_Mountainbike_Freiburg_31_03_11.pdf

aufnahmeantrag docx:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/29038596/Aufnahmeantrag_final .docx

aufnahmeantrag pdf:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/29038596/Aufnahmeantrag_final_pdf .pdf

jetzt gehts hoffentlich


----------



## gibb3n (12. Mai 2011)

Gibts dann Anlieger mit Mahagoni-Einfassung ?


----------



## waldman (13. Mai 2011)

gibb3n schrieb:


> Gibts dann Anlieger mit Mahagoni-Einfassung ?



über spenden freut sich der verein natürlich


----------



## Norganic (13. Mai 2011)

achso iss mir grad mal aufgefallen. "unterschreiben und per post schicken" steht da. 
wohin schicken eigentlich. auf den ersten blick find ich keine adresse 
bin dann mal weg richtung kybfelsen 
gruss


----------



## waldman (13. Mai 2011)

Norganic schrieb:


> achso iss mir grad mal aufgefallen. "unterschreiben und per post schicken" steht da.
> wohin schicken eigentlich. auf den ersten blick find ich keine adresse
> bin dann mal weg richtung kybfelsen
> gruss



auf dem aufnahmeantrag steht die adresse, oben rechts.


----------



## weisswurst666 (13. Mai 2011)

velo rouge schrieb:


> Wenns nicht aus Kübeln giesst und der Freitagabend nicht so wild wird,werd ich sicher gegen 12 Uhr aufm Weg nach oben sein.Ich glaub um die Uhrzeit sind wahrscheinlich einige unterwegs!
> 
> See ya!


Naja, fahre ein Speci Pitch 09 / lila Lenker nicht zu übersehn^^
vielleicht sieht man sich ja
bis dahin 
Dave


----------



## Norganic (13. Mai 2011)

upps 
wer lesen und schreiben kann ist ganz klar im vorteil. daran hat sich auch in letzter zeit nixxx geändert. 
sorry für die dumme frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanderer1219 (13. Mai 2011)

@weisswurst: Wie gesagt, der einfachste Weg nach oben ist ab der Jugendherberge auf der Schotterstraße immer hoch. Bei guten Wetter versuche ich ab 11Uhr an der Jugendherberge zu sein.


----------



## NextTime (13. Mai 2011)

Schön das das mit dem Verein geklappt hat, werd den Aufnahmeantrag noch heute auf den Weg schicken.
Dickes Lob an alle die da am mitwirken waren und sind.

Dann kann ja bald wieder gebuddelt werden........

Grüße Dirk


----------



## yellowman75 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Ansgar,

der link mit der Satzung funktioniert leider nicht. 

Grüße
Sven


----------



## waldman (13. Mai 2011)

der dropbox link auch nicht ?

sonst hab ich jetzt auch genug ausgedruckte versionen da, danke an macvolki.
kann man also auf wunsch auch abholen.

oder in naher zukunft (in einer woche) bei einem der freiburger fahrradgeschäfte bei denen ich welche auslegen wollte.


----------



## Noctis (13. Mai 2011)

bei mir funktioniert alles.

Wann wird denn der Mitgliedsbeitrag immer abgebucht?


----------



## waldman (13. Mai 2011)

für 2011 wird der mitgliedbeitrag abgebucht wenn das lastschriftverfahren eingerichtet ist.
ab dann immer anfang des jahres.

bei vielen vereinen gibts ja auch die möglichkeit das halbjährlich abbuchen zu lassen. bei 25 euro ist das aber denke ich mal nicht nötig.


----------



## Sir Galahad (14. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Sir Galahad (14. Mai 2011)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> @weisswurst: Wie gesagt, der einfachste Weg nach oben ist ab der Jugendherberge auf der Schotterstraße immer hoch. Bei guten Wetter versuche ich ab 11Uhr an der Jugendherberge zu sein.



Hm, wenn er aber nicht an der ersten Biegung nach rechts abbiegt, kommt er nicht auf dem besten Weg auf den Rossi. Und das ist erst die erste Abzweigung / Kreuzung. Also besser keine Ratschläge geben als solche irreführenden 

Hier die Freiburger Waldfreizeitkarte, da ist der Trail rot eingezeichnet, und auch die Wege gut zu sehen, die zu ihm führen.


----------



## yellowman75 (14. Mai 2011)

Link zur Satzung funktioniert jetzt doch, weiß auch nicht was da los war.
Trotzdem danke.

Werde bei meinen Freunden und Kollegen kräftig Werbung für den Verein machen, hoffe es kommen genug Leute zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J00lz (22. Mai 2011)

wieviele haben sich schon angemeldet? werd auf jeden fall bisschen Werbung machen im Freundeskreis...


----------



## Norganic (22. Mai 2011)

moin 
war heut oben auf em trail. wann kommen denn diese hässlichen schilder wieder weg die mir untersagen wollen die borderline runter zu fahren. 
musste ja den ganzen weg wieder runter schieben 

gruss


----------



## waldman (23. Mai 2011)

hab am wochenende noch kräftig werbung in todtnau gemacht.
im moment habe ich ca 30 anmeldungen. nach dem wochenende sollten noch einige dazukommen. sollte also ziemlich bald richtung 40 gehen.
damit wir eine möglichst gute stellung bei verhandlungen haben brauchen wir möglichst viele mitglieder !

die borderline ist noch nicht gerettet. erst wenn der gemeinderat darüber abstimmt haben wir gewissheit. je mehr mitglieder wir haben desto besser.


----------



## gibb3n (23. Mai 2011)

Weiß man in welcher Sitzung das entschieden wird? Dann könnten wir mit fullface Helmen auf den Bikes vorm rathaus auf die Leute warten um sie einzuschüchtern


----------



## bergling (27. Mai 2011)

find den verein und das ganze projekt überhaupt ne supersache und hab sowohl die anmeldung ausgefüllt als auch werbung gemacht - dürften noch ein paar anmeldungen reinflattern... 

gruß philipp


----------



## gibb3n (6. Juni 2011)

So seit dem WE auch Mitglied. 2 super nette Menschen haben einen da direkt am Trail begrüßt und unterzeichnen lassen. Hoffe das klappt alles und dann freu ich mich aufs erste Buddeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feuerdaggi (6. Juni 2011)

Hab am Wochenende an der Jugendherberge die Anmeldung ausgefüllt. Leider weiß ich den Namen des Jungens mit dem Intense nicht mehr, der da Werbung gemacht hat, aber der hat erzählt, das Naturschutzamt oder so hätte sich nach dem BZ-Bericht gemeldet. Was haben die denn genau gesagt? Kommen die auch zu der Ratssitzung? Wollen die das nun vorher selbst prüfen???


----------



## waldman (8. Juni 2011)

Ganz genau wissen wir das auch nicht.
So wie ich es verstanden habe wollte das Naturschutzamt Informationen vom Forstamt über den Verlauf der Strecke da die Strecke bisher beim Naturschutzamt nicht bekannt war.
Sie wollen halt sehen dass die ganze Sache naturschutztechnisch unbedenklich ist.

Der Junge mit dem Intense heißt Manuel.


----------



## gibb3n (8. Juni 2011)

Ey die regen einen so auf. Sollen doch froh sein das so ein Fahrrad keine Emissionen produziert. Das ist doch schon alles total naturbelassen. Und es ist ne sportliche Ertüchtigung. Wehe die stänkern rum......


----------



## Noctis (17. Juni 2011)

wenn wer bock hat: so gegen 17/18 Uhr würde ich ne Runde drehen


----------



## kopfnikka67 (7. Juli 2011)

war heute auf der Borderline unterwegs...
kurz vor ende des mittleren abschittes kommen mir einige "Freizeitradler um die 15-17 jahre entgegen...mmmh dachte ich, die wollen aber nicht hier runter...unten am parkplatz dachte ich mir wartest mal kurz.
...und tatsächlich, kommen da 2 runter zu fuss, einer sogar ohne helm!
drauf angesprochen, ob sie denn wissen wie gefährlich und unverantwortlich das ist und bei nem unfall ev. euer Projekt gefährdet sei, bekam ich nur höhnisches gelächter...
ok, dachte ich mir und bin zum auto das handy holen, an der dreisam fand ich die 2 triefnasen tatsächlich wieder und sprach sie nochmals darauf an...
der eine klopfte auf seinen helm, zeigte seine klickies und meinte das genügt und er wäre schon hundert mal da runter, jaja wers glaubt...
ich meinte dann, wenn das so ist, wieso lässt du dann deinen kumpel ohne helm da runter?
Antwort: Macht doch nix!!!
Hab se dann mal so richtig zurechgestutzt verbal und fotografiert!
Wer möchte, dem sende ich die 2 per mail zu, weiss ja nicht ob es rechtlich zulässig ist wenn ich das foto hier poste...

uwe


----------



## axisofjustice (7. Juli 2011)

Lass Darwin doch arbeiten.


----------



## gibb3n (7. Juli 2011)

Und dann, sollen wir die 2 mal ordentlich boxen oder was?


----------



## kaeptnjoker (8. Juli 2011)

@kopfnikka67

Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter "Freizeitradler" verstehst, aber es ist ja nicht so, dass man nen ausgewachsenes Fully braucht um auf der Borderline Spaß zu haben. Ich hab da auch mit nem Rad angefangen, dass ich mittlerweile als besseres Trekking-Rad beschreiben würde. Und wenn ich das richtig sehe war auch genau das ein Gedanke beim Planen der Route. Klar, wer keine Ahnung und kein MTB hat wird sich wahrscheinlich legen, aber das gehört nun mal dazu. Für Leute die die Strecke in und auswendig kennen und perfekt runterstylen braucht der Verein keine Versicherung abzuschließen.

Ohne Helm zu fahren ist natürlich was anderes! Da gebe ich dir recht, darauf sollte man den- oder diejenige auch ansprechen. Das kann sich eigentlich weder der Fahrer noch der Sport als solches leisten.


----------



## Riderman (8. Juli 2011)

erst mal finde ich es völlig korrekt etwas erzieherisch beim Jungvolk einzuwirken. -> Zivilcourage   zuviel davon ist allerdings auch nich so ratsam.

andere Frage: wer hat nen Helm auf wenn er auf dem Dreiramradweg unterwegs ist ? Birgt durchaus ein gewisses Gefarhenpotential, evtl. sogar höher als die Borderline, da können die Bäume nicht einfach kreuzen


----------



## Noctis (8. Juli 2011)

> erst mal finde ich es völlig korrekt etwas erzieherisch beim Jungvolk einzuwirken. -> Zivilcourage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seh ich auch exakt so.
Die Probleme mit der Versicherung / Unfällen wurden ja schon angesprochen, aber sicher wird keiner der zwei irgendetwas ändern.

Die Fotos machen / weiterleiten finde ich ehrlich gesagt aber genauso kindisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (8. Juli 2011)

Riderman schrieb:


> wer hat nen Helm auf wenn er auf dem Dreiramradweg unterwegs ist ? Birgt durchaus ein gewisses Gefarhenpotential, evtl. sogar höher als die Borderline, da können die Bäume nicht einfach kreuzen



Immer! Die 1000 Irren pro m² machen das unumgänglich: Rennradler, CCler, Skater, Sonntagsradler, Rollerblader, Tourenradler, Fußballfans, eilige Stadtradler, Kinderroller, Oma ... gefährlicher als jeder Bikepark. Seit Althaus wissen wir, was passiert, wenn Kopf auf Kopf knallt ... jedenfalls für den, der da grade keinen Helm aufhat


----------



## kopfnikka67 (8. Juli 2011)

mein gedanke war lediglich, vielleicht kennt die einer und kann denen nochmal gut zureden. deshalb das foto.
es geht ja nur darum, das die 2 einfach unverbesserlich jegliche argumente konsequent ignorierten...
aber ok, wenn das so ok ist...bin ich nur gespannt wie lange das gut geht bis die strecke gesperrt wird.
es sind nämlich genau diese gruppen, die den mtb sport so in verruf bringen...nicht die "Downhiller" sondern die die es nicht einschätzen können sind gefährlich!

ich fahre selber nur noch hardtail und nehme die strecke als techniktraining mit..einfach sauber fahren halt...und dafür braucht es seine zeite, gibt genügend andere trails auf denen man vorher fahrtechnik üben kann/ sollte bevor man sich dorthin begibt...
ich sehe es bei jedem marathonrennen wie fahrtechnisch schwache fahrer sich bei den abfahrten einen abwürgen und da ist es nur schotter...

uwe


----------



## Mac-Metal (10. Juli 2011)

zum Basisthema zurück:

In 6 Wochen werd ich zu Euch runterziehen und mind. 2 Jahre die Freiburger Trails rocken.
Lange Rede, gar kein Sinn: Dass der Trail gepflegt und vor allen Dingen genehmigt werden soll, ist soweit einleuchtend - aber wofür denn der Mitgliedsbeitrag überhaupt konkret verwendet wird, erschließt sich mir bisher noch nicht.

Ich bitte um Aufklärung - und ihr werdet ein neues Mitglied haben.


----------



## waldman (11. Juli 2011)

Mac-Metal schrieb:


> zum Basisthema zurück:
> 
> In 6 Wochen werd ich zu Euch runterziehen und mind. 2 Jahre die Freiburger Trails rocken.
> Lange Rede, gar kein Sinn: Dass der Trail gepflegt und vor allen Dingen genehmigt werden soll, ist soweit einleuchtend - aber wofür denn der Mitgliedsbeitrag überhaupt konkret verwendet wird, erschließt sich mir bisher noch nicht.
> ...



Da der Verein dann für den Betrieb der Strecke haften muss brauchts eine Versicherung. Der Beitrag fließt quasi komplett in die Versicherung.

So, und jetzt her mit dem Aufnahmeantrag


----------



## NextTime (14. Juli 2011)

Und was ist mit dem jährlichen Vereinstreffen incl. Freibier 

Das war eigentlich der Grund für meinen Beitritt


----------



## Noctis (31. Juli 2011)

ich hab heute ne Kaputte Trinkflasche und diverse Energy-Riegel-Verpackungen entsorgt. Lag alles schön um den Turm auf der Lichtung verteilt. Sauerei!  
(ja, ich weiss, dass das hier die falschen Ansprechpartner sind)
Musst ich nur los werden...


----------



## gibb3n (31. Juli 2011)

Wie siehts denn mit Reperaturaktionen aus ? Ich hab gesehen, dass paar kleinere Aktionen im unteren Teil schon durchgeführt wurden. Würde auch mithelfen wenn ich weiß wann und wo


----------



## deathmetalex (31. Juli 2011)

Noctis schrieb:


> ich hab heute ne Kaputte Trinkflasche und diverse Energy-Riegel-Verpackungen entsorgt. Lag alles schön um den Turm auf der Lichtung verteilt. Sauerei!
> (ja, ich weiss, dass das hier die falschen Ansprechpartner sind)
> Musst ich nur los werden...



Energie Riegel auf dem Rosskopf, was sind den das für Flaschen? Ich fahr da morgends nüchtern hoch!


----------



## waldman (31. Juli 2011)

größere bauaktionen wirds bis zur gemeinderatsentscheidung ende september erstmal keine geben, ist leider so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Freiburg (5. August 2011)

Noctis schrieb:


> ich hab heute ne Kaputte Trinkflasche und diverse Energy-Riegel-Verpackungen entsorgt. Lag alles schön um den Turm auf der Lichtung verteilt. Sauerei!
> (ja, ich weiss, dass das hier die falschen Ansprechpartner sind)
> Musst ich nur los werden...



Nicht, dass ich das mit dem Müll eh schon Schei*e fände... aber da oben ist doch sogar ein Mülleimer, oder?


----------



## DHSean (6. August 2011)

seit heute abend offiziell: die homepage des Mountainbike Freiburg e.V. !


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (7. August 2011)

Morgen Sean, schöne HP, aber ich denke, dass ein Gästebuch für Lob und Kritik sowie zum Verabreden noch ganz sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. August 2011)

Moin

Sehr schön.

Ich hab noch Bilder vom allerersten Bauen im Archiv! Inklusive Marc auf Jungfernfahrt.
Davon müssen welche auf die Seite.

MFG


----------



## FaceGrind (7. August 2011)

geil!
gibts eigentlich noch bilder von der wilden schubkarrenschieberei im obersten stück?


----------



## DHSean (7. August 2011)

nabend zusammen,

über ein gästebuch denken wir momentan noch nach - gut möglich,dass es sowas noch gibt. ansonsten gibts ja noch diesen thread und facebook.

wegen der bilder: ihr könnt mir gerne mal ausgewählte aufnahmen zusenden an [email protected] . dann kann ich die gallerie noch ergänzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberrieder (7. August 2011)

Die Bilder von der Schubkarrenaktion hab ich, sind auch hier online schau mal auf meinem Profil


----------



## keroson (9. August 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht wer dieser E.T. auf dem pdf Aufnahmeantrag ist, checkt das mal bitte kurz


----------



## DHSean (9. August 2011)

vielen dank für den hinweis! wurde geändert 

grüße


----------



## keroson (11. August 2011)

check doch auch nochmal den Facebook Link


----------



## DHSean (11. August 2011)

merci


----------



## NextTime (25. August 2011)

Tach zusammen,

hab vor zwei Tagen den Spanner meiner RockShox Maxle 360 Axe auf der Line verloren, wenn sie jemand findet wäre ich sehr dankbar über eine Message.

Viele Grüße
Dirk


----------



## NUGGIZ (5. September 2011)

Hi.

Nur mal so Interessehalber: In welche Kategorie (Singletrailskala) könnte man den Boarderline einordnen? S3?

Thx.


----------



## Eckbert (5. September 2011)

Nee, S3 ist m.E. nicht mal der obere steile Abschnitt. Ich votiere für maximal S2, in weiten Teilen S1.


----------



## Black_kite (7. September 2011)

NextTime schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hab vor zwei Tagen den Spanner meiner RockShox Maxle 360 Axe auf der Line verloren, wenn sie jemand findet wäre ich sehr dankbar über eine Message.
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

wir waren heute mal an den Grenzsteinen (Premiere), beim Hochschieben habe ich zwar keinen Maxle-Spanner gefunden, 
jedoch dafür hier und dort etwas Müll, welchen ich mitgenommen und gleich oben am Turm in der Tonne entsorgt habe. 

Fazit: Sehr flowig, der obere und der untere Abschnitt machen im jetzigen, etwas ausgewaschenen Zustand richtig Laune! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dank an die Erbauer! 

Gruß Sven

PS: Falls jemand 'ne Steffi kennt, welche gerade ihr Studium abgeschlossen hat und bald nach Ulm zieht: n' schönen Gruß...


----------



## waldman (7. September 2011)

Black_kite schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir waren heute mal an den Grenzsteinen (Premiere), beim Hochschieben habe ich zwar keinen Maxle-Spanner gefunden,
> jedoch dafür hier und dort etwas Müll, welchen ich mitgenommen und gleich oben am Turm in der Tonne entsorgt habe.
> ...



Das hört man gern dass es Spaß gemacht hat!

Und für deinen Einsatz mit der Müllentfernung gibts nen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyknuuut (27. September 2011)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/mountainbiker-bekommen-legale-downhillstrecke

Glückwunsch an alle, die das möglich gemacht haben!


----------



## Noctis (28. September 2011)

das ist ja mal cool.
Und ich sitz in Frankfurt


----------



## link789 (28. September 2011)

cool, ein schritt in die richtige richtung! und ich bin jetzt sogar freiburger für ein jahr


----------



## tinyflow (2. Oktober 2011)

ist das hier der aktuellste freiburger thread...? ich werd nämlich bald nach freiburg ziehen und möcht mich schon mal einklinken...
lg
tiny


----------



## DHSean (3. Oktober 2011)

neben dem thread "touren im fr-umland" , ja. 

übrigens: der nächste bautag wird am 22.10. stattfinden, mehr details kommen noch - oder auf mountainbike-freiburg.com/.


----------



## Noctis (4. Oktober 2011)

hmm, halt ich mal im Kalender fest - bisher hab ich Zeit


----------



## waldman (18. Oktober 2011)

Am kommenden Samstag, 22.10., findet der erste Bautag des Vereins statt.
Der Ablauf ist folgendermaßen geplant:
Wir treffen uns um 9:00 an der Jugendherberge, teilen uns in kleinere Gruppen auf und verteilen die Gruppen auf der Borderline.
Jede Gruppe ist dann für die Pflege eines bestimmten Teils verantwortlich, wir werden schauen dass in jeder Gruppe mindestens eine Person ist die schon mehrmals mitgebaut hat.
Dann wird so lange gebuddelt wie die Motivation anhält.
Die Verpflegung/Getränke für den gesamten Tag und die Grillparty am Abend werden von Sponsoren/vom Verein getragen.

Werkzeug (Schubkarre, Eimer, Schaufel, Spaten, Rechen, Hacke, Axt, etc.) sollte wenn möglich jeder für sich mitbringen. Von den letzten Bautagen ist etwas Werkzeug übrig, so dass einzelne Helfer die nichts mitbringen können so versorgt werden können. Besonders Eimer sind nützlich da die Erde nicht unbedingt immer dort zu finden ist wo sie benötigt wird.

An mehreren Stellen wird die Borderline neu gelegt, der Charakter wird aber erhalten bleiben. Damit das Gestrüpp gut entfernt werden kann sind Heckenscheren und/oder Freischneider nötig. Das Forstamt stellt uns wieder gratis Waldsensen zur Verfügung, ob dies aber genug sind wissen wir noch nicht. Also jeder der Gartengeräte hat um Gestrüpp zu entfernen, mitbringen.
Teilweise liegen auch alte Bäume im neuen geplanten Verlauf, weshalb wir auch Motorsägen benötigen werden.

Für die grobe Planung und damit wir genügend Verpflegung für den Tag einkaufen können brauchen wir unbedingt Feedback wer kommt und wer nicht und welche Werkzeuge ihr grob mitbringen könnt. Vor allem die Anzahl von Motorsägen und Freischneider ist wichtig.

Wir freuen uns auf euer Feedback auf [email protected].


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (18. Oktober 2011)

Wäre nur allzu gerne dabei - gehe aber immernoch an "Gehstöcken"


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (18. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (20. Oktober 2011)

Na dann werd ich mich auch mal wieder blicken lassen.


----------



## Chricky86 (28. Oktober 2011)

genialen trail habt ihr da aufgebaut. war die letzten tage mehrfach da und werde die strecke (bzw. den gesamten schwarzwald) jetzt schmerzlich vermissen wenn ich jetzt erstmal wieder nur noch im viel zu flachen kölner raum unterwegs bin -_-


----------



## ichoe (28. Oktober 2011)

auch von mir fettes lob was ihr am samstag veranstaltet habtstreckenführung ist echt gelungen!!!...konnt leider nicht mitbauen..das nächste mal bin ich dann hoffentlich auch am start....


----------



## tinyflow (28. Oktober 2011)

ich bin sehr gespannt...
ziehe montag nach freiburg.
aber ist es jetzt nicht saaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuukalt, so dass einem alles einfriert, wenn man den berg runterfährt...? 
naja, spätestens beim nächsten mal rauffahrn wird einem wieder warm schätz ich.
übrigens wie kommt man am besten da hoch zum anfang des trails? vom schwabentor aus einfach den forstweg hoch? kenn mich da nicht aus...
den trail hoch geht ja wohl nich, oder?

lg
katie


----------



## Sir Galahad (28. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwo in diesem Thread ist der relevante Kartenausschnitt der Freiburger Stadtwaldkarte. Da sieht man gut, wie man hochfahren kann. Je nach Startort. Und in Freiburg gibt's soviele Wege und Abzweigungen, "einfach hoch" geht da nicht. Aber vorm RADikal am Schwabentor fährt sicher alle paar Minuten einer ab auf den Rossi, der dir den Weg zeigt.

Ansonsten gilt halt: beim Hochfahren leicht bekleidet, da wird einem schon nicht kalt. Und zum Runterfahren die Jacke aus dem Rucksack. Ggf. auch trockene Shirts.

Ich hab immer nur ne ganz leichte Jacke bei, wenn  ich oben bin, ziehe ich die rüber und gleich wieder runter, bevor mir erst kalt wird. Das reicht.

Man kann natürlich auch mehr Garderobe einpacken und sich oben anständig umziehen.


----------



## tinyflow (28. Oktober 2011)

ok... ich freu mich schon!

ich meinte nur, weil ich vorn paar tagen von münchen nach freiburg kam und als ich ausm zug stieg, dacht ich, ich spinn, es war soo kalt... hatte schon angst, dass die mauntenbaiker alle gar nicht mehr baiken gehen im winter ))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinyflow (28. Oktober 2011)

ach so weiß jemand auswendig auf welcher seite dieses threads die karte ist? ich hab sie wohl auch schon mal gesehen, aber find sie jetzt nicht so einfach...


----------



## speedjunk (28. Oktober 2011)

tinyflow schrieb:


> ach so weiß jemand auswendig auf welcher seite dieses threads die karte ist? ich hab sie wohl auch schon mal gesehen, aber find sie jetzt nicht so einfach...




guckst du hier:

http://mountainbike-freiburg.com/ 

unter trail findest was du brauchst...

oder genauer:

http://mountainbike-freiburg.com/drupal/sites/default/files/borderline-trail.jpg

achso und zum treff am radikal??? ich weiss ja nicht, aber ich glaub besser ist schon direkt zur jugendherberge beim sc zu fahrn und da an einem sonnigen nachmittag rumzustehen.
irgend so n bekloppter nimmt dich dann gern mit hoch 

tom


----------



## waldman (28. Oktober 2011)

arne und ich haben gestern nachmittag mit der helmcam mal die neuerung dokumentiert (nach dem draufklicken gibts auch eine hd-version):
einfach super geworden, danke nochmal an alle helfer!

achja: auf mountainbike-freiburg.com ist jetzt auch ein super bericht zum bautag online.


----------



## tinyflow (1. November 2011)

wenn man vom bahnhof zähringen in den wald hochfährt, wie muss man da fahren, damit man den trail zur jugendherberge erwischt?
ich hab mir heut ne wohnung dort angeguckt.
da ist mir aufgefallen, dass auf meiner landkarte an zwei stellen rosskopf steht, einmal eben bei der jugendherberge und einmal in zähringen. ist aber schon dasselbe? oder gibts den namen etwa zweimal?


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (1. November 2011)

Einmal der ganze Hügel und einmal der Gipfel!? Du kannst ja auch am und um den Rosskopf fahren - oder eben darauf


----------



## DHSean (1. November 2011)

du kannst auch von zähringen über die pochgasse richtung zähringer burg auf den rosskopfgipfel fahren. die borderline selbst verläuft allerdings am südhang.

karte zeigt mögliche auffahrt rein über forstwege, ansonsten einfach den schildern nach - da kann nichts schiefgehn.


----------



## Sir Galahad (1. November 2011)

Ansonsten lohnt sich die klassische Methode: Karte kaufen und lesen lernen. Oder digital, da gibt's ja genug Threads. Es gibt genug zu entdecken in FR außer dem Rossi. Der Schwarzwald ist zwar recht gut ausgeschildert, aber mit Karte ist man da besser unterwegs, z.B. wenn es um die Tourenplanung geht, helfen die Schilder im Wald nicht wirklich


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (1. November 2011)

zumal die Km-Angaben auf den Wanderschildern nur selten stimmen


----------



## tinyflow (1. November 2011)

karte kaufen:
es gibt doch eine wo auch richtig trails drauf sind, gell? wo krieg ich die genau her? in papier mein ich.
danke für die karte weiter oben mit dem eingezeichneten weg ab der pochgasse. genau da stand ich nämlich heut und war mir net sicher, ob ich da sinnvollerweise hätte hochfahren können. anscheinend schon!
thanks


----------



## sap (1. November 2011)

sehe ich das richtig, dass die ganz alte Line, direkt am Ende der Borderline wieder offen ist? Also die etwas direktere Linie aus dem Wald raus, nicht diese Rechtskurve und wieder links in die Senke rein und abschließend rechts raus auf die Straße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (1. November 2011)

Stumpjumper25th schrieb:


> zumal die Km-Angaben auf den Wanderschildern nur selten stimmen



Und mitunter auch Wanderwege weisen, die man uphill mit nem Freerider nicht fahren kann.


----------



## sap (1. November 2011)

@tinyflow: Ich finde die Karten vom Landesvermessungsamt ganz brauchbar!
http://www.lgl-bw.de/lgl-internet/opencms/de/index.html


----------



## tinyflow (1. November 2011)

sap schrieb:


> @tinyflow: Ich finde die Karten vom Landesvermessungsamt ganz brauchbar!
> http://www.lgl-bw.de/lgl-internet/opencms/de/index.html


meinst du die topographischen von denen? danke für den link.


----------



## Sir Galahad (1. November 2011)

Die Karte mit den Bikestrecken ist diese hier. Das sind aber die offiziellen Strecken, also fast nur Forstwege. Ob man einen Wanderweg fahren kann, zeigen dann z.B die Höhenlinien oder eine Tour mit Locals 

Super genau, mit allen Wege und Flurnamen ist die Waldfreizeitkarte Freiburg, gibt's bei der Touriinfo etc. Da sind die Ausschnitte draus mit der Borderline drauf. Leider nur für die direkte Freiburger Umgebung verfügbar, aber das ist ja schon einiges.


----------



## Freecastle (3. November 2011)

Suche den freundlichen & filmenden "GoPro" Fahrer mit Protektorenjacke und blauem Giro Remedy FF-Helm vom Sonntag, 30.10.2011. 
Sind oben am Turm ins Gespräch gekommen bevor wir dann zu dritt die Borderline runter sind.
Wir (d.h. 901 Fahrer + grünes Santa Cruz Hardtail) wären an den Aufnahmen interssiert bevor sie zur besten Prime-Time Sendezeit ausgestrahlt werden  

Vielleicht liest du das hier und meldest dich mal ner PN .... 

Schonmal Danke !!!


Christian


----------



## Tobiwan (3. November 2011)

aha, der Freecastle war das also - hab die Filmchen hier auf der Festplatte. Leider ziemlich verwackelt, da die Kamerahalterung nicht ganz festgezogen war. Schick mir doch deine Adresse durch, dann brenn ich dir das Ganze auf ne DVD. Mehr per PN.
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## skaterpad (7. November 2011)

So, war auch mal wieder da, aber leider nur hinter der Kamera ^^ War ja super staubig und die neuen Streckenteile sind einfach echt gut geworden...

Das Resultat: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17488/h

Hoffe euch gefällt es...


----------



## Noctis (9. November 2011)

fur alle vDSLR filmer kann ich dieses Plugin sehr empfehlen:
http://www.neatvideo.com/


----------



## Pum4d4ce (9. November 2011)

Heute Abend gegen 5 im halbdunkeln durch den Nebel runter. war der hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpjumper25th (12. November 2011)

Jemand hat heute mittag auf der line fotografiert?! Bitte melden, bin an dem Bild interressiert.


----------



## feuerdaggi (17. November 2011)

da wurd ich auch geknippst. Fotomann bitte melde dich. 

wo auf der Borderline wurde nun eigentlich illegal umgebaut?


----------



## Mac-Metal (18. November 2011)

ach, und ich hab mich vorgestern schon gewundert, was mit meinem orientierungssinn nicht stimmt! 
jetzt ist alles klar...


----------



## wanderer1219 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hiho,
ist jemand auf der Borderline eine rote Zugstufen Schraube in die HÃ¤nde gefallen. Sie aus wie eine rote HÃ¼lse aus der in der Mitte ein Imbus raussteht. Das ist meine und ich hÃ¤tte sie gern. Die Dinger kosten nÃ¤mlich 20â¬. Verloren habe ich sie um den 20.November rum. Ich tausche gegen eine andere Einstellschraube, vermutlich Fox. Die hab ich neulich im Wald gefunden.
GrÃ¼Ãe Chris


----------



## Sir Galahad (4. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich da so runterfahren würde, dass ich die sehe, würde ich irgendwas falsch machen  Falls ich aber drauffallen sollte, melde ich mich natürlich ... vielleicht findet sie ja  einer der DH-Strecken-Hochschieber, die immer mal anzutreffen sind, allerdings Gott sei dank selten direkt auf der Strecke ...


----------



## Shlousi (4. Dezember 2011)

Könnte auch meine sein. Mach mir aber keine Hoffnung, dass sie gefunden wird. Wobei langsam werden es ja immer mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja, es fallen die Zugstufenschrauben wie die Blätter im Herbst ... mindestens ....


----------



## Noctis (5. Dezember 2011)

warum nehmt ihr die auch mit?!?


----------



## Shlousi (5. Dezember 2011)

hatte sie vergessen , aber ich hab noch Ersatz


----------



## wanderer1219 (20. Dezember 2011)

Noctis schrieb:


> warum nehmt ihr die auch mit?!?


 wie genau meinst du das?
Die am Boden liegende nehm ich um hier zu fragen ob sie jemand verloren hat.


----------



## Noctis (20. Dezember 2011)

mitnehmen ZUM Fahren. Solche Teile, die konstruktionsbedingt nicht ausreichend gesichert sind, bleiben zuhause. Wer dennoch die Zugstufe verstellen will hat n inbus dabei


----------



## wanderer1219 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe bis gerade eben nie daran gedacht das Ding zuhause zu lassen. Aus irgend einem Grund dachte ich die muss dran sein. Aber danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis. Dann kauf ich mir keine neue Schraube, sondern nur einen Inbus. Kost dann auch keine 20â¬.
Wieder was gelernt, vielen Dank


----------



## Noctis (21. Dezember 2011)

schnitz dir n Korken zurecht, dann kommt auch kein dreck rein


----------



## Sir Galahad (21. Dezember 2011)

Am besten aus einem Kunststoff-Korken aus ner Weinflasche.


----------



## velo rouge (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die Forstautobahnen entlang der Borderline sind heute neu gemacht worden, dabei hat das liebe Forstamt ein paar echt fiese Rillen an den Seiten gezogen. Also an den Übergängen von Trail auf Forstweg aufpassen, vorallem am Plateau. Die sind teilweise echt tief......


----------



## Eckbert (26. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis! Auf mountainbike-freiburg.com gibt es dafür auch das Trailbook, da habe ich Deine Info gerade eingestellt. Wer dort Infos zum Streckenzustand einstellen möchte, bekommt von uns Zugangsdaten dafür. Einfach Mail an [email protected] schicken!

Ecki Tölzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (21. Februar 2012)

moin moin

ich such auf diesem Wege eine, wenn nicht sogar die alte Wanderkarte.
Ihr wisst schon, die mit den Trails. Würde ich kostenfrei im Großformat kopieren.

Zudem werd ich heute ne runde Fahren gehen. Wer mit will, müsste so gegen 13:30 Uhr da sein.


----------



## Tobiwan (22. Februar 2012)

Hey Noctis,
wie siehts denn auf dem Trail aus. Ab wo kann man fahren? Wieviel Eis? So ein kleiner Bericht wäre nett. Will am Samstag evtl. auch fahren.
Danke
Tobi


----------



## kingofdirt (23. Februar 2012)

Ist alles fahrbar, aber Eis lauert je nach Tageszeit überall! Aufpassen!


----------



## Noctis (29. Februar 2012)

sorry, kam nicht dazu. Umzug nach FFM und Firmenkram. Als ich gefahren bin war eigentlich alles super. ^^


----------



## Freecastle (7. April 2012)

.


----------



## feuerdaggi (19. April 2012)

ACHTUNG MAL HERHÃREN!

Gestern Nachmittag wurden aus einem Keller in NÃ¤he des Stadions zwei LAST Bikes geklaut. Ein HERB FR in weiÃ und ein HERB AM in schwarz. Ich glaube das sind jeweils die einzigen in Freiburg. Das FR ist ein Prototyp ohne Rahmennummer. Solltet ihr also LAST Bikes in Freiburg rumfahren sehen, dann meldet euch bitte oder haut die jungs direkt vom Rad

EDIT: Hier gibt es nochmal die texte der Suchanzeigen bei Facebook:

HERB FR

_Gestern wurde mein Baby aus dem Keller geklaut! Schloss weg, Fahrrad weg!
 Hatten vermtl. ein Auto das es n PlattfuÃ hatte.

 Technische Daten:

... Mountainbike Vollgefedert
 Marke:   LAST
 Modell:  HERB FR

 Farbe: Rahmen/Federgabel WeiÃ,(Federgabel Rock Shox Lyric)
            Naben Rot, Felge Schwarz,(Bikeman Laufradsatz)
Bremsen in Blau mit Orangen Hebel/Deckel,Blaue Bremsleitung (The Cleg 4),
            Vorbau/Lenker Schwarz(FUNN)
            SattelstÃ¼tze/Sattel Schwarz
            Tretkurbeln/pedale Schwarz
            Schaltung Schwarz/rot (sram xo,shimano xt)


 NP: ca.4000-5000â¬

 Das Rad ist relativ AuffÃ¤llig aufgrund der bunten Anbauteile, und wird nicht in groÃer StÃ¼ckzahl prodoziert.
 Da es ein Prototyp (Unikat) ist, hat es keine Rahmennr. Das Einzige ohne!
 Auch aus diesem Grund ist am Umwerfer (Schaltungseinheit Vorne) ein  kleines StÃ¼ck abgefeilt, da er sonst am Rahmen anstoÃen wÃ¼rde._

HERB AM
_
Welcher Verbrecher hat mein Last AM grÃ¶Ãe M in  Freiburg ausm Keller geklaut???!!!! Bitte haltet die Augen offen nach  meinem geliebten Schatz:

 Rahmen: Last Herb AM GrÃ¶Ãe m
 Gabel: Fox Talas weiÃ RC2
 LaufrÃ¤der Bikeman, rote Naben, schwarze Mavic Felgen Hinterrad 150mm Einbaubreite 12mm Steckache, Vorderrad QR20 Steckachse
... Kurbeln Shimano SLX 2 fach mit Rockring
 Schaltwerk SRAM X9
 DÃ¤mpfer Rock Shox Monarch (ist undicht und verliert Ãl)
 Vorbau Truvative Holzfeller, schwarz
 Leker Syntaces Vector, schawarz
 Lenkergriffe: Across mit goldenen Schraubschellen
Sattel & StÃ¼ze: SDG USA I Beam, schwarz
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert
Bremsen: Shimano XT, Bremsscheiben: voren ICE tec, hinten Magura
 Pedale: schwarze Flat Pedals
 Besondere Merkmale: Hintere Bremsleitung ist zu lang und daher in einer Spirale am Hinterbau fixiert.
 Unterrohr ist mit durchsichtiger Schutzfolie beklebt
 Felge hinten hat ordentliche Delle_


----------



## ichoe (19. April 2012)

augen werden offen gehalten!!!!
auch wenn ich denke das  wohl keiner so blöd sein wird und sich mit geklauten rädern auf den trail begibt..aber wer weiß??


----------



## Misterbusfahrer (20. April 2012)

Nur so zur Info scheint echt ein Freiburg- Problem zu sein!
Mir ist vor 3 Wochen mein Stevens M7 ebnfalls aus dem Fahrradkeller geklaut worden.
Ähnliche Örtlichkeit. Freiburg Littenweiler!!!


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. April 2012)

Böse Sache, mein Beileid! Waren die Bikes in einem verschlossenen Kellerabteil oder nur im Fahrradgemeinschaftskeller angeschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NUGGIZ (21. April 2012)

Wenn das (abgeschlossene) Bike aus deinem Keller geklaut wurde, übernimmt das in vielen Fällen die Hausratversicherung.
Falls eine vorhanden würd ich mal die Police checken.


----------



## velo rouge (22. April 2012)

Beide Bikes waren im abgeschlossenen Kellerabteil. Übrigens das weise LAST ist wieder da!!! Wurde nur 500 Luftlinie im Vorgarten von ner Arztpraxis gefunden. Das Bike hatte, als es mein Freund in den Keller gestellt hat nen Platten, die Diebe konten wohl nicht schnell genug damit flüchten!!! Das schwarze LAST Am ist immer noch spurlos verschwunden.....


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. April 2012)

Wurde der Keller also aufgebrochen? Frage nur, weil das versicherungstechnisch einfacher ist, wenn sichtbar aufgebrochen ...


----------



## nicmen (28. April 2012)

wollte ein dickes lob an alle erbauer der sprünge bzw kicker aussprechen, war zwar angekündigt aber dann doch unerwartet als sie vor mir auftauchten, macht immer mehr spass!!!
thx und ride on


----------



## Sir Galahad (28. April 2012)

Ja, offenbar gab's nen Bautag. Gut gebaut. Aber seltsam, dass Bautag ist wurde hier nicht mal erwähnt. Sind wohl alle inzwischen auf facebook abgewandert ... na dann halt nicht ...


----------



## kingofdirt (29. April 2012)

alle Vereinsmitglieder sollten auch ne email bekommen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (29. April 2012)

der bautag wurde nur über den verein angekündigt.
und da sollte ja jeder drin sein der die borderline regelmäßig nutzt...


----------



## Sir Galahad (29. April 2012)

Von der Community zur Vereinsmeierei. Tolle Entwicklung.

Schön, dass es den Verein gibt, an sich. Aber es kann sicher nicht schaden, auch Vereinsaktivitäten in DER MTB-Community anzukündigen - in der das Ganze auch seinen Anfang gefunden hat. Nach wie vor mag es ja Leute geben, die (noch?) nicht im Verein sind (neu hier, Gelegenheitsbenutzer ...), und die auch keine Lust auf facebook haben - dafür wie 10.000e andere Biker in diesem Forum sind. Die vielleicht trotzdem mitgebaut hätten. Und dann Mitglied geworden wären.

Aber es gibt ja jetzt den Verein, und gleich macht sich die Schrebergärtnermentalität breit. Mir san mir etc. Schade drum.


----------



## kingofdirt (29. April 2012)

ganz einfach:

Ohne Verein gäbe es die Borderline schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr!


----------



## Mac-Metal (29. April 2012)

Aber das gestrige Gemaule von vielen Buddlern neben mir wäre allen erspart gewesen, wenn so ein Bautag eben doch auch hier im Forum publik gemacht worden wäre.

Ich hab manche von den Jungs mal darauf hingewiesen, dass es eben noch genügend andere Biker gibt, die weder im Verein, in der FB-Gruppe oder sogar nicht jeden Tag vorm Internet sitzen!
"Ja aber...!" war die Antwort. 
Man kann doch nicht rummosern über die Biker, die gestern unterwegs waren, wenn diese Gruppe davon gar nichts wussten! Die Jungs wird das ständige Abremsen ja auch genervt haben! 

Aber das Grüßen haben manche wirklich auch noch nicht gelernt - da hab ich mir dann auch meinen Teil dazu gedacht.

Für mich mit meiner ersten Teilnahme am Bautag wars aber ne tolle Nummer gestern! Hat Laune gemacht mit Euch.
Wie war denn die anschließende Grillparty?!


----------



## Sir Galahad (29. April 2012)

Gemosert wurde also auch - nicht kommunizieren - also nur am eigenen schwarzen Brett aushängen - und sich dann wundern, wenn's viele nicht wissen. So ist er halt, der deutsche Schrebergärtner 



kingofdirt schrieb:


> ganz einfach:
> 
> Ohne Verein gäbe es die Borderline schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr!



Bezweifelt ja auch keiner. Großes Verdienst, ohne Frage. Aber deswegen muss man sich ja noch nicht kommunikativ aus dem  wichtigsten  Forum zurückziehen. Und zwar aus ganz eigenem Interesse - mehr Kommunikation, mehr Mitglieder, mehr Geld und Leute etc. zum Bauen ... ganz einfach


----------



## kingofdirt (29. April 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Gemosert wurde also auch - nicht kommunizieren - also nur am eigenen schwarzen Brett aushängen - und sich dann wundern, wenn's viele nicht wissen. So ist er halt, der deutsche Schrebergärtner


----------



## waldman (29. April 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Von der Community zur Vereinsmeierei. Tolle Entwicklung.
> 
> Schön, dass es den Verein gibt, an sich. Aber es kann sicher nicht schaden, auch Vereinsaktivitäten in DER MTB-Community anzukündigen - in der das Ganze auch seinen Anfang gefunden hat. Nach wie vor mag es ja Leute geben, die (noch?) nicht im Verein sind (neu hier, Gelegenheitsbenutzer ...), und die auch keine Lust auf facebook haben - dafür wie 10.000e andere Biker in diesem Forum sind. Die vielleicht trotzdem mitgebaut hätten. Und dann Mitglied geworden wären.
> 
> Aber es gibt ja jetzt den Verein, und gleich macht sich die Schrebergärtnermentalität breit. Mir san mir etc. Schade drum.




wenn der trail oben mit band abgesperrt ist kann man sehen dass da was ist und einfach einen anderen weg runternehmen. in zukunft wird mit sicherheit jeder teil der borderline auf dem am bautag gebaut wird gesperrt sein. (wir werden das rot-weiße band extra auf kopfhöhe hängen damit es dann auch jeder sieht)

und wenn man nichts vom bautag wusste kann man wenn man auf einen bautrupp stößt dort kurz helfen oder nachfragen ob man helfen kann. das gehört zum benehmen eines menschen dazu. dem Bautrupp genervt über das Werkzeug zu fahren geht einfach zu weit.

diese beiden dinge kann man auch von jedem vereinsfremden und gelegenheitsfahrer erwarten. wir sind ja gar nicht böse wenn jemand nicht hilft (ob mitglied oder nicht) aber rücksicht kann man doch bitte nehmen zumal man die leute die gebaut haben gut gesehen hat (abgesehen von dem absperrband oben). selbst im unteren teil hatte doch mancher biker immer noch nicht realisiert dass hier gebaut wird (ist auch unmöglich wenn man jetzt da runterfahren möchte)

auch als wir den bautag hier im forum bekannt gemacht haben sind leute trotzdem gefahren. ich möchte dir jetzt nicht jede illusion rauben, aber auch im ibc ist nicht die gesamtheit der freiburger biker anwesend. also wird es immer leute geben die wir nicht erreichen.

es tut mir sehr leid dass du anscheinend schlechte erfahrungen mit vereinen gemacht hast. du weißt sicher warum es den verein gibt (oder ist das nicht mehr vorhanden?).
und nein, in dem verein gibt es weder pflichtarbeitsstunden noch regelmäßge stammtische bei denen wir kollektiv nörgeln. wir wollen einfach nur eine strecke betreiben, radfahren und dabei spaß haben.

so, letzte antwort zu dem thema. wer weitere fragen hat bitte bei der geschäftstelle des vereins eine nummer ziehen


----------



## Sir Galahad (29. April 2012)

Man hätte auch einfach sagen können: Mist, wir haben diesmal vergessen, den Bautag auch hier anzukündigen, machen wir das nächste mal wieder. Stattdessen ein Rumgetue um den Verein, dass man sich schon an den Kopf fasst ...


----------



## waldman (29. April 2012)

das hätte man tun können, wenn es so gewesen wäre....


----------



## Sir Galahad (29. April 2012)

Na dann noch viel Spaß beim Vereinsleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetalex (29. April 2012)




----------



## Sir Galahad (29. April 2012)

Nun ja, wo der Verein ausreichend etabliert ist, will man hier nicht mehr informieren, da ist ein nettes Winke winke doch wohl nur eine angemessene, höfliche Geste 

Der Verein hat mit der Legalisierung des Trails Tolles geleistet, meine Hochachtung, und dass er soviele Mitglieder hat, dass er Information außerhalb des Mitgliederstamms oder gar Mitgliederwerbung an einem so schnöden Ort wie diesem nicht mehr nötig hat, freut mich für den Verein. Wirklich. Ist alles ganz ernst gemeint, auch der Wunsch nach viel Spaß im Vereinsleben.


----------



## velo rouge (30. April 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Stattdessen ein Rumgetue um den Verein, dass man sich schon an den Kopf fasst ...



hahaha, der einzigste der hier mit dem "Rumgetue um den Verein" ständig aufs Neue anfängt ,bist du! keine Ahnung warum du dich hier so auf den Schlips getreten fühlst (sorry, aber wenn ich hier deine Kommentare lese, wirkt das so auf mich)?? 

Mensch freu dich doch einfach, dass die Borderline wieder aufgehübscht wurde , dass es jetzt auch n paar Sprungelemente drinn sind!! Eine Empfehlung zur allgemeinen Entspannung der Gemüter:

Geht doch alle einfach radfahren!!!! 2 Mal Borderline und gute Laune ist vorprogrammiert!!


----------



## mightyknuuut (30. April 2012)

schönes schlusswort. kann ich irgendwo nachlesen was alles geändert wurde, oder waren die umbaumaßnahmen so umgreifend dass quasi alles neu ist?


----------



## Toni Dark (30. April 2012)

Heieiei, du bist wirklich mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden oder? Du hast doch mit diesem Vereinsgemeckere angefangen. Die Antwort von Arne war nur, dass man es diesmal über die Vereinsmailingliste und Facebook gemacht hat.


----------



## Sir Galahad (30. April 2012)

Ich finde es einfach schade, dass das IBC nicht mehr als Infoplattform für die Borderline verwendet wird wie in allen Jahren zuvor. Und dass die Antwort ist, dass nur noch Infos an Vereins-Mitglieder rausgehen oder an die facebook-Gruppe hat nun mal was Kleinliches und damit Schrebergärtnermäßiges. Ebenso einfach wahr ist, dass damit auch Chancen verpasst werden, per Information für den Bautag auf der Plattform IBC neue Mitglieder zu werben. 

Um diese schlichten Fakten festzustellen, muss man nicht mit dem falschen Fuß aufstehen. Und euere beleidigten Reaktionen darauf zeigen doch nur, dass offenbar auch der coolste Biker zum Spießer mutiert sobald er nen Verein aufmacht.


----------



## Eckbert (30. April 2012)

mightyknuuut schrieb:


> schönes schlusswort. kann ich irgendwo nachlesen was alles geändert wurde, oder waren die umbaumaßnahmen so umgreifend dass quasi alles neu ist?


Auf mountainbike-freiburg.com gibt es in den nächsten Tagen wieder einen Bautag-Bericht, da kann man sich dann einen Überblick über die Änderungen verschaffen. Natürlich komplett frei öffentlich zugänglich!


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (30. April 2012)

@mightknuuut: Also es wurde viel ausgebessert und manche Anlieger in eine bessere Linie verlegt, aber man findet sich sehr gut zurecht, so krass anders ist die Linie nicht. Worauf du vlt. achten solltest sind ein paar neue Sprünge, vor allem das Stück direkt vor der Kapelle ist einfach abartig, unglaublichst, phänomenalst geil geworden!! Hast dort an den Kurvenausgängen immer ne Kante zum wegdrücken (kann man aber auch alles bleiben lassen und kann alle neu gebauten Sprünge ohne Gefahr abrollen). Ich finde die Strecke hat ihr Spektrum, sehr schön erweitert, je nachdem wie ambitioniert du bist und dich rausdrückst ist da Einiges Möglich! Ich wage den Vergleich zur La Fat in Lac blanc, es sind zwar keine Drops drin und die Sprünge sind kleiner, aber der Spassfaktor ist nah dran^^

Viel Spass!!

edit: oder den Baubericht abwarten, wie ich grad seh^^


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (30. April 2012)

Du bist echt unterhaltsam Sir Galahad, mach dir doch bitte keinen Stress, der Bautag hat mir eben grad wieder gezeigt, dass unser Verein eben nicht der typische Spießer-Verein ist. War alles komplett offen und luschtig, sogar als ein Typ mit gezogenem Hinterrad durch den frischen Anlieger gepflügt ist, gabs kaum Morddrohungen^^ ist vlt. blöd gelaufen mit der Informationslage im Ibc, das kann man ja fürs nächste Mal im Hinterkopf behalten, ist aber auch kein Grund für eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Vereinsleben und schlimme Verallgemeinerungen. Aber der Verein ist nice, da lass ich nix drauf kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Up&Down (30. April 2012)

juhu, rossistrecke weiter verbessert, freu mich! fände es auch gut, wenn künftig heir nicht nur nachher sondern auch vorher informiert wird, da haben der sir und mac-metal nicht ganz unrecht. ist halt noch nicht jeder im verein und facebook stehen schon vielekritisch gegenüber. auch wenn der sir mit dem kampfbegriff "schrebergärtner" etwas beleidig klingt und entsprechend beleidigte antworten bekommt. nun habt euch wieder lieb und spass auf der strecken!


----------



## mightyknuuut (30. April 2012)

nächsten bautag hier ankündigen und zum bautag nen stapel mitgliedsanträge mitbringen wäre doch ne schöne sache.
so kann man sicher den ein oder anderen dazugewinnen.
wenn dann 2-3 tage vorher noch ein hinweis am oberen streckeneinstieg ist, läuft das sicherlich noch reibungsloser ab.

@ghostbiker vielen dank für die hinweise 
hat sich im letzten abschnitt auch was getan?
ich warte momentan leider auf ersatzteile und kann vermutlich erst wieder nächste woche fahren. und zu fuss ist das irgendwie deprimierend...


----------



## Sir Galahad (30. April 2012)

Freue mich, dass mein Vorschlag, auch hier Bautage anzukündigen, keine absonderliche Einzelmeinung ist.

Für den "Schrebergärtner" entschuldige ich mich meinerseits in der Hoffnung, dass ich damit falsch lag, und sich die Vereinsvertreter nicht wirklicn inzwischen zu schade sind, auch im guten alten IBC zu posten.

In diesem Sinne: Ride on & have fun!


----------



## marc (1. Mai 2012)

Riesengroßes Lob an die "Bauherren und Damen" der Borderline.
Bin heute nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder die Strecke runter gerollt und muss wirklich sagen, Hut ab was Ihr da geleistet habt. 
Sehr spassig, angenehm zu fahren und abwechslungsreich! Klasse.

Gruß Marc


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. Mai 2012)

waldman schrieb:


> ...
> und nein, in dem verein gibt es weder pflichtarbeitsstunden noch regelmäßge stammtische bei denen wir kollektiv nörgeln...




Warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## deathmetalex (1. Mai 2012)

Weil noch kein "Nörgelfachwart" gewählt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrierer (4. Mai 2012)

ich bin am WE das erstemal die Borderline gefahren
und muss wirklich ein dickes fettes Lob an alle beteiligten verteilen 

süsse kleine Jumps,viele schöne Anlieger teilweise bisschen ruppig
genau das was Spass macht und nicht gleich lebensgefährlich ist

noch ein paar schmale Northshoreeinlagen könnt man sicher auch noch gut in die Strecke einbinden 

ich komme auf jeden Fall wieder!


----------



## kingofdirt (10. Mai 2012)

ACHTUNG: aktuell sind ganz oben Holzarbeiten genau neben/auf der Strecke! Teilweise ist die Strecke von Maschinen befahren worden und kaputt. Das gröbste hab ich grad von der Strecke geräumt, aber macht bitte langsam und passt auf! Grüße Arne


----------



## nicmen (8. Juni 2012)

strecke ist ganz schön mitgenommen, kleiner bautag wäre mal wieder fällig


----------



## deathmetalex (8. Juni 2012)

Echt? War doch erst. Ich bin seither nicht mehr gefahren, schon wieder so zerfahren?


----------



## kingofdirt (8. Juni 2012)

gut eingefahren


----------



## Niiils (7. August 2012)

Tach Leute,
bin ab morgen in freiburg und hab meinen downhiller mit. Würd sehr gerne mal die borderline fahrn. Nun hab ich die frage, da ich mit meinen downhiller schlecht den berg hochfahrn kann, wie man am besten zum anfang der downhillstrecke hochschiebt von der jugendherberge aus? Kann man nur den ganz normalen forstweg/wanderweg da hochschieben oder gibt es eine möglichkeit neben der strecke her hochzuschieben?
bin dankbar für eine schnelle antwort!! 
Gruß
Nils


----------



## Eckbert (7. August 2012)

Man kann schon auch neben der Strecke hochschieben, wenn man sie sich dabei anschauen möchte und wenn nicht viel los ist. Dann aber bitte gut aufpassen, ob jemand runter kommt und rechtzeitig den Weg frei machen. Ist allerdings anstrengender als der Forstweg, gerade in den steileren Abschnitten.

In jedem Fall viel Spaß 
Grüße
Ecki


----------



## Niiils (7. August 2012)

Okay dann weiß ich bescheid. Werd beide möglichkeiten mal ausprobieren  
Vielen dank für die super schnelle antwort!!
Dankeschön, den werd ich hoffentlich habn 
Gruß Nils


----------



## Sir Galahad (7. August 2012)

Die Strecke hochschieben: kommt auf die Abschnitte an, den untersten oder den obersten hochzuschieben ist z.B. keine gute Idee ;-) - da kein Parallelweg vorhanden und die Strecke zu steil/stufig/eng um zu schieben und/oder ausweichen zu können. In der Mitte dagegen geht es halbwegs, wirklich sinnig ist es aber nicht.

Von daher besser gemütlich den Fortweg hochschieben und 2 x fahren, kostet sicher kaum mehr Kraft und macht viel mehr Spaß - gibt ja auch genug Videos der Strecke zur mentalen Vorbereitung.


----------



## ykcor (4. September 2012)

Vorsicht: Im unteren Abschnitt sind Baumfällarbeiten im Gange. Die Strecke hat leider einiges abbekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (15. Oktober 2012)

Kurze Frage, ich bin die nächste Woche in Freiburg, ist die Strecke soweit wieder fahrbar?

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## kingofdirt (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja ist alles fahrbar!


----------



## Jobal (16. Oktober 2012)

Merci Muss ich doch die Endurokiste mitnehmen

ciao Jobal


----------



## waldman (21. Oktober 2012)

noch ist der FrÃ¼hling da...
â¦aber am nÃ¤chsten Samstag soll richtig scheiÃ Wetter werdenâ¦ Perfekt um zu Bauen ;-)

Wir treffen uns um 9.00 an der Jugendherberge. Wer Werkzeug hat, einfach mitbringen.
Bitte gebt Bescheid ob ihr kommt. Wenn ihr spezielles Werkzeug (Vorschlaghammer, Spitzhacke, MotorsÃ¤ge, Freischneider) habt bitte gebt uns auch kurz Bescheid. (am Besten per Mail an: [email protected])

Zum Mittagessen gibtâs wieder heiÃe Pizza (dieses Mal genug fÃ¼r alleâ¦ ;-)) und dazu lecker Backwaren von BÃ¤ckerei Lienhart

Je nach Temperatur wird nach dem Bauen gemÃ¼tlich mit einem kÃ¼hlen (oder besser warmen) Bier Ã¼ber die heroischen Bauten philosophiert.

Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiches Kommen!
Manuel, Arne und Ansgar


----------



## ichoe (24. Oktober 2012)

darf ich auch mitbauen helfen obwohl ich NOCH kein mitglied bin...achso und das wetter spielt keine rolle,also egal obs regnet wie aus schleusen, der termin steht??

grüße


----------



## kingofdirt (24. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich!
JEDER Helfer ist Willkommen!

Termin steht bei JEDEM Wetter!


----------



## Jobal (25. Oktober 2012)

wie immer geil, der Trail ist echt spitze! Allerdings habe ich im ersten Teil mit dem Tourenrad ganz schoen geschwitzt, war mir schon eine Spur zu heftig. Beim naechstenmal nehme ich wieder das Enduro mit.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Diegurke (25. Oktober 2012)

Toller Trail, keine Frage, aber das größte Manko ist meiner Meinung nach die Beschilderung!
Kein Warnungen oder Hinweise, an manchen Stellen sogar Radverbotsschilder (wurde mir von Wanderern vorgehalten....).
Wenn jemand da wandern will ist es ja OK, ich will ja auch da fahren wo andere wandern, aber bei Hinweisen wären die Leute aufmerksamer.
Die meisten Wanderer denen ich die Situation erklärt habe wären im Nachhinein froh über solche Schilder gewesen, gerade Eltern mit kleineren Kindern.


----------



## mr.impossible (26. Oktober 2012)

Diegurke schrieb:


> Toller Trail, keine Frage, aber das größte Manko ist meiner Meinung nach die Beschilderung!
> Kein Warnungen oder Hinweise, an manchen Stellen sogar Radverbotsschilder (wurde mir von Wanderern vorgehalten....).
> Wenn jemand da wandern will ist es ja OK, ich will ja auch da fahren wo andere wandern, aber bei Hinweisen wären die Leute aufmerksamer.
> Die meisten Wanderer denen ich die Situation erklärt habe wären im Nachhinein froh über solche Schilder gewesen, gerade Eltern mit kleineren Kindern.



Alles wird gut!
Hab gestern Tonnen von Schildern bei Arne im Büro gesehen, die werden morgen dann aufgehängt.

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diegurke (26. Oktober 2012)

Klingt doch super. 
Legal, gut gebaut, Warnschilder .....was will man mehr? Einen Lift hast du nicht zufällig in Arnes Büro gesehen, oder?


----------



## mightyknuuut (15. April 2013)

Habe irgendwo am Rosskopf die Rolle von meiner Stinger Kettenführung verloren.
Ehrliche Finder melden sich per PN.

Danke


----------



## Eckbert (15. April 2013)

Schreib´s doch mal noch da rein:
http://mountainbike-freiburg.com/drupal/fundbuero

Grüße


----------



## DHSean (24. April 2013)




----------



## MO_Thor (25. April 2013)

Muss ich mich für den Flohmarkt anmelden? Wenn ja - wo?
Falls das alles auf eurer Facebookseite steht, wäre es nett, wenn ihr das irgendwie öffentlich machen könntet....nicht jeder ist dort angemeldet.


----------



## make65 (25. April 2013)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Muss ich mich für den Flohmarkt anmelden? Wenn ja - wo?
> Falls das alles auf eurer Facebookseite steht, wäre es nett, wenn ihr das irgendwie öffentlich machen könntet....nicht jeder ist dort angemeldet.



Klick mal auf den Link unter dem Plakat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (25. April 2013)

Da war ich schon; leider führt der erste Klick (der aufs braun hinterlegte Hinweisbildchen) nur zu Facebook. Dass ich aber auch einfach auf "News" hätte klicken können, wurde mir erst nach zwei Schluck Kaffee gewahr


----------



## DHSean (25. April 2013)

auf der homepage gibts ne mail adresse unter der rubrik "bikefestival freiburg" - dort einfach anmelden.


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (17. Mai 2013)

http://www.pfingstenistfreiburg.de/


----------



## Sash00 (19. Mai 2013)

An die Freiburger,
zwei Mainzer (ich und en Freund, wir sind 27) kommen vom 31.5. bis zum 2.6. nach Freiburg zum ballern! ^^
den Borderline Trail werden wir auf jeden Fall
fahren! am Sa wollen wir jedoch auch mal ins Hinterland zum Touren und flowige Singletrails fahren! am besten ist sowas natürlich mit jmd der sich vor Ort auskennt. Daher meine Frage: Fühlt sich jmd berufen mit uns zu fahren und uns ne coole Tour  (so etwa 40km) zu zeigen??
Wir bedanken uns natürlich auch mit Bierchen und Essen in nem Gasthaus!  ^^ 
Vielen Dank im Voraus! Grüsse, Sascha


----------



## Sash00 (19. Mai 2013)

achja, schreibt mir am besten grad ne Mail! ^^


----------



## axisofjustice (20. Mai 2013)

Falls ihr keinen Anschluss findet, einfach mal nach "Kybfelsen Trail", "Studentenweg", "Etzenbacher Höhenweg" oder "Kandelhöhenweg" suchen, hier oder eben googeln. Da kommt massig GPS-Material. 

  @borderline: Gestern gefahren. Ordentlich durchgewühlt, aber geht schon noch.


----------



## Sash00 (20. Mai 2013)

Besten Dank!!


----------



## DHSean (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, am *01.06.* wird am Rosskopft wieder ein Bautag stattfinden, dieses Jahr etwas später als sonst. Treffpunkt wird wie immer die Jugendherberge sein, Uhrzeit *9 Uhr* in der Früh. 

Wenn ihr Werkzeug (Schaufel, Spaten, Rechen, Eimer, Säge, Axt, etc.) besorgen könnt, bitte bringt dies mit.

Für das leibliche Wohl wird gesorgt!

Für Teilnehmer: meldet euch doch kurz unter [email protected] an, damit wir entsprechend planen können.

Bis dahin!


----------



## madmaxmatt (10. Juni 2013)

Dem Gestürzten von gestern (09.06., irgendwo im ersten Teilstück nach dem Turm, mit fiesem Bike, ... Carbon, Lefty, etc...) alles Gute! Sah übel aus, aber wurdest unten schon von deiner netten Madame erwartet. Sie wird dich hoffentlich gesund pflegen. Schick ne Dankeskarte an deinen Helmhersteller! 

Grüße


----------



## nssoda (27. Juni 2013)

Wo ist denn der trail in fr oder aufm feldberg oder in schauinsland kp ? Ich würde nämlich auch mal gerne zum fahren kommen. Und dann hätte ich noch ne frage: kommt man da mit nem slopestyler gut runter ? Thanks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (27. Juni 2013)

der trail führt vom rosskopf runter nach freiburg. sicher kommt man da mit nem slopestyler runter. mehr infos auf mountainbike-freiburg.com --> menüpunkt "trail"


----------



## xtccc (6. August 2013)

Hi, ich bin am We in Freiburg und hab's Enduro dabei...wie kommt man denn am besten auf Roßkopf hinauf ? Is der ausgeschildert ?

Grüße
Torsten


----------



## make65 (6. August 2013)

Z.B. an der Dreisam hinter dem SC-Stadion ab der Jugendherberge den Forstweg hoch. Ist alles gut ausgeschildert, einfach den Wanderwegweisern folgen.


----------



## xtccc (7. August 2013)

alles klar - danke !


----------



## DHSean (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Demnächst findet wieder unser Herbstbautag am Rosskopf statt.

Wann? Am Samstag den 09.11. um 9:00 Uhr.

Wo? Treffpunkt ist wie immer an der Jugendherberge.

Auch diesesmal steht die Trail-Instandhaltung aber auch kleine Streckenumlegungen auf der To-Do-Liste.

Wenn ihr Werkzeug (Schaufel, Spaten, Rechen, Eimer, Säge, Axt, etc.) besorgen könnt, bitte bringt dieses mit. Vereinswerkzeug ist aber auch vorhanden.

Wenn ihr zum Helfen kommt, meldet euch doch bitte kurz per Mail an [email protected].

Für das leibliche Wohl wird gesorgt!

Grüße


----------



## romb (19. November 2013)

An alle Helfer vom letzten Bautag ein dickes Lob von meiner Seite. Macht nun wieder richtig Laune und die neuen Lines und Anlieger sind tiptop! Danke!


----------



## Chricky86 (27. November 2013)

Auf Facebook gibts momentan die MÃ¶glichkeit bei einer Abstimmung  teilzunehmen. Alles was dafÃ¼r nÃ¶tig ist um dem einzigen deutschen  Projekt im Finale zu helfen 2000,-â¬ fÃ¼r die Erweiterung der Strecken zu  gewinnen ist ein kleines "gefÃ¤llt mir" bei dem folgenden Bild zu  hinterlassen ;-)   

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...825531.1073741827.123053965530&type=1&theater

Ãber  tatkrÃ¤ftige UnterstÃ¼tzung und gerne auch weiteres teilen auf Facebook  wÃ¼rden sich viele Leute extrem freuen -hat sehr lange gedauert bis wir  in Aachen endlich mal was legales auf die Beine stellen konnten ;-)


----------



## Tobiwan (7. Dezember 2013)

Hey Jungs,
wie sieht´s denn momentan auf der Strecke aus? Trocken, Naß, Schnee???
Wir würden morgen eine 2h Autofahrt in Kauf nehmen, um auf dem Rossi unsere Pferdchen wieder rauszulassen 
Danke vorab!
Tobias


----------



## fabeltierkater (7. Dezember 2013)

Hey,
ich war gestern Mittag fahren, da war die Strecke ziemlich naß - aber absolut kein Schnee der Eis. Da es heute nicht sonderlich kalt war, ist das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit immer noch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (7. Dezember 2013)

Das hört sich spassig an - Danke!


----------



## Tobiwan (8. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank an die Helfer beim Streckenumbau - die Strecke wird immer besser und der jetzige Umbau macht den mittleren Teil einfach nur gut. Dieses "Ich will nochmal"-Gefühl ist einfach da


----------



## h-walk (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo Amigos,
kann mir jemand sagen, wer heute (01.02.) vormittag auf der BL Bilder gemacht hat? Ich bin 2x geblitzt worden und hätte natürlich Interesse an den Bildern...

Mille Grazie !
Harry


----------



## Brödsböd (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo Harry,
das war ich, schick mir einfach ne Nachricht.


----------



## FRmacks (2. Februar 2014)

dann wäre ich auch interessiert... ist vermutlich nichts geworden das bild von mir weil ich zunächst etwas irritiert war von der weißen  blitzkiste die da am rand stand aber egal .. würde mich trotzdem intereiiseren wie es aussieht


----------



## madmaxmatt (8. Februar 2014)

Kleiner Film von heute 08.02.14. Handyqualität, aber geht, finde ich. 

An den Sparren mit dem dicken Specialized Demo, Knie- und Schienbeinprotektoren, aber *ohne Helm*:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMuckel (11. Februar 2014)

Schönes Video, aber: 



 (!)


----------



## madmaxmatt (11. Februar 2014)

Haha, danke, ich merks mir für nächstes mal. Die Idee zum zusammenschneiden kam erst später. Da wars schon zu spät. Aber mir kam der Gedanken auch schon selbst  

Nächstes mal dann ...


----------



## Aerocell (31. August 2014)

Hi,
bin gerade nach Freiburg gezogen, und suche noch Leute zum fahren.
Ich fahre eigentlich alles auf dem Mountainbike (also Singletrailtouren, Bikepark, Dirt).
Wollte auch gleich eine Runde auf dem Roßkopf fahren, wenn also jemand spontan Lust hat zu fahren--> pn an mich.
Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Apeman (17. November 2014)

Ich bin auch erst nach Freiburg gezogen.
Heute das erste mal bis zum Traileinstieg zum Gipfel rauf! War echt geil. Eine feine Strecke habt ihr da angelegt


----------



## Dusius (18. November 2014)

Kommt man eigentlich vom Rosskopf trail zum Bombenkrater mit dem Bike?
Ich würde mal an einem Samstag anch Freiburg gurken und dann gerne beides mal anschauen


----------



## make65 (19. November 2014)

Ja, geht. Musst halt durch die Stadt nach Zähringen fahren.


----------



## MO_Thor (19. November 2014)

Vom Rossigipfel zum Krater geht. Ist dann aber ohne Borderline. Das doofe ist, dass das Ende der Borderline südlich das Rosskopfes an der Dreisam endet, der Bombenkrater auf der nördlichen Seite liegt (gaaaanz grob geschätzt).


----------



## Dusius (19. November 2014)

Hmm OK, is ja dann gar nicht so toll ;-)


----------



## nobs (19. November 2014)

Hi,

warum nicht, ich wohne in Gundelfingen fahre über Wildtal hoch dann Borderline runter den Weg an der Jugendherberge wieder hoch über Zähringer Burg dann wieder runter dann ist nach der Burg der Einstieg zum Zähringer Loch. Somit kommen dann ein paar HM zusammen und zwei gute abfahrten.

nobs


----------



## Dusius (19. November 2014)

Und parken tut man dann am besten in der nähe von dem Loch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (21. November 2014)

Kann man machen, wenn man will. Entlang der Straße hoch zur Zähringer Burg ist ein Parkplatz, der keine 10m vom Ende des Kraters liegt. Von da aus kann man auch zum Rossi hochstrampeln.


----------



## Sir Galahad (21. November 2014)

Einfach e-Bike mieten und die Borderline hochfahren. Soll jetzt in sein. Dann passt es auch mit der Streckenführung


----------



## -KennyPowers- (1. Dezember 2014)

Grüsse aus dem Saint-Wendelins-Witch-Project...


----------



## GeneralFailure (11. März 2015)

Servus Zusammen, ich fahre von 13.03. bis 15.03 mal wieder in die Heimat und überlege gerade, ob ich das Radl ins Auto schmeißen soll. Ich würde dann am Samstag gerne mal die Borderline abrollen. Die große Frage ist jetzt: Ist der Rosskopf mittlerweile schneefrei, wie ist generell der Zustand? Lohnt sich der Aufwand, oder sollte ich die Aktion bis zum nächsten Mal verschieben?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## pb12 (11. März 2015)

Ist schneefrei, Zustand gut, Aufwand lohnt


----------

